#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-13
<Hobbsee> debian #390544
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 390544 in libdvdread3 "libdvdread3: temp file vulnerability in install-css.sh" [Serious,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/390544
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<palski> Bugs/HowtoFix link is broken in HelpingWithBugs page
<Admiral_Chicago> hey all, can someone duplicate this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/71584
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71584 in amarok "on screen display lags text typing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<pygi> Admiral_Chicago, it's a duplicate of what?
<Admiral_Chicago> i mean can someone reproduce
<pygi> Admiral_Chicago, then it needs confirming, not duplicating
<pygi> Admiral_Chicago, and I dont see no one saying he/she has same problem
<Admiral_Chicago> i reported it today, i was wondering if any saw the same bug
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry i'm new to the bug thing, i've reported a few just not up on the terminology
<pygi> Admiral_Chicago, don't worry ^_^
<Admiral_Chicago> i know imbrandon was going to look at it
<pygi> oki, then he is ^_^
<Admiral_Chicago> bed time
<Admiral_Chicago> for real this time
<pygi> ^_^
<bddebian> Boo
<init_0> I've found a bug on an application distributed with Ubuntu. Do I've to communicate it here or to the bugtracker of the developers of the application itself?
<geser> init_0: file it at bugs.ubuntu.com
<jonh_wendell> where are the bugs? Is Ubugtu dead?
<Burgwork> jonh_wendell: it could be that nobody is filing bugs
<jonh_wendell> serious?
<Burgwork> not really
<zul> lol
<jonh_wendell> :)
<zul> ubuntu is perfect it doesnt have any bugs
<Burgwork> zul: and xen is so perfect it fixes bugs in other parts of Ubuntu, like the kernel?
<zul> hell no :)
<joe3k> anybody has an idea what could be the cause of bug 67863 (package, ...)?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67863 in Ubuntu "Automounted optical drive contents do not show until reload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67863
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-14
<robertknight> Hello, I hope this is the right place to ask.  There is a confirmed Ubuntu Dapper x.org radeon driver bug which is causing my system to lock up frequently, an updated version of the driver with the fix has been made available upstream.  How could I get this upstream fix into Dapper?
<Burgwork> robertknight: is it fixed in edgy?
<robertknight> It is fixed in edgy, but the fix has also been backported to the branch of X.org being used by Ubuntu Dapper.
<zul> why not upgrade to edgy then?
<robertknight> I do not want to upgrade my laptop to Edgy because I would prefer a stable / "safe" Ubuntu.
<zul> edgy is pretty stable
<pygi> zul, depends for who
<pygi> we've seen a lot of weird problems
<robertknight> I have Edgy on my desktop PC, but I do not want to upgrade my laptop.
<robertknight> Besides, Dapper is supposed to be supported for 5 years, so I think that a fix for such a critical bug would be accepted.
<robertknight> The bug in question is #16873
<robertknight> My question really is who do I need to talk to if I want to raise the profile of a bug and get a fix made available.
<robertknight> If it will help swing the deal I would be happy to make a donation to Ubuntu :)
<crimsun> robertknight: your laptop uses the server install?
<crimsun> bug 16873
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 16873 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "system freeze when using ati radeon 7000 with xorg "ati" driver" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/16873
<robertknight> What do you mean by "server install"?
<crimsun> robertknight: only the server installation is supported for 5 years; the desktop installation is supported for 3.
<robertknight> Ah.  Well Dapper is under 3 years old :)
<robertknight> Either way, I'm hoping that for someone who is used to building Debian packages for Xorg drivers, this will not take very much of their time.  It is just a bit beyond me.
<crimsun> I presume the patch in question is http://people.freedesktop.org/~airlied/radeon_rn50_memmap.diff ?
<robertknight> Yes, but that patch applies to X.org 7.1.  The code has changed quite a bit since the 7.0 release which Dapper uses, so I couldn't just apply the patch to the source package.  As I said, the fixes have been backported to the X.org 7.0 branch for that driver.
<crimsun> can you isolate the svn changesets?
<robertknight> X.org uses git primarily I thought, but I think the relevant commits occurred somewhere amongst this lot: http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati.git;a=log;h=654b1a65c7d093793d15961422c2606ec2bc744a
<robertknight> There are lots of other useful commits in there though as well to fix periodic corruption in some apps for example.  Ubuntu is specifically mentioned in a recent fix.
<crimsun> X.Org and its drivers are not my strong area (I'm an ALSA type), so I feel very uncomfortable applying dpatches without hardware on which to test
<crimsun> I'm certainly willing to assist in pushing through an SRU if the diffs are isolated and verified correct
<crimsun> in otherwords, if you can confirm with Dave/Ben which precise git changesets need to be applied, please list them in the bug report, and I'll help push through the SRU for dapper-updates
<robertknight> Which 'Dave' are you referring to?
<crimsun> Airlie.
<crimsun> I'm subbed to the bug, so as long as updates are also piped there, I'll see them.
<cbx33> hi guys is there a bug in the erlang package that is not present on amd64 but is present on i386>
<proppy> hi, any news with bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cvs/+bug/71089
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71089 in cvs "cvs broken on edgy live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<proppy> :)
<proppy> (it also affect deboostrapped edgy btw)
<palski> cbx33: is it here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=erlang&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<palski> that was not nice :)
<cbx33> palski: is it going to be fixed?
<cbx33> i have a machine that was running dapper and was upgraded to edgy
<cbx33> that worked fine
<zoydber1> hi...
<zoydber1> what's happened to the bugbot?
<bddebian> Howdy
<bddebian> Err Boo ;-P
<Ornedan> Anyone know about progress on bug 68053?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68053 in azureus "Eclipse will not start (Edgy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68053
<seb128> Ornedan: look at the comments on the bug
<Ornedan> seb128: I did. And as far as I can tell, no progress is being made
<seb128> Ornedan: so you have your reply
<Ornedan> Ha. Ha. Let me rephrase the question, then. "Does anyone here have knowledge about bug 68053 that has not been posted onto the bug page? Specifically, is it ever going to be fixed in the repository and/or will packages of the previous version of Eclipse be made available again so that people may rollback?"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68053 in azureus "Eclipse will not start (Edgy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68053
<seb128> Ornedan: if somebody had a comment he would probably have commented on the bug, you are not likely to get a better reply on that chan
<seb128> Ornedan: the bug will probably be fixed one day, dunno when
<TheMuso> c
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-15
* jovans is away: Ich bin beschftigt
* jovans is back (gone 00:04:20)
<dsas> hmm, is ubugtu broke? It's not reported any bugs in the last 4 hours.
<pygi> dsas, perhaps no new bugs? :))))
<dsas> pygi: Impossible!
<pygi> dsas, I know, joking you
<dsas> no new bugs means I'm more likely to get on with uni work I guess :)
<nixternal> interesting
<crimsun> hooray
<crimsun> bug 49439
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49439 in linux-source-2.6.15 "No sound on Toshiba Satellite p100-114 with intel-hda chipset" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49439
<pygi> crimsun, congrats ^_^
<crimsun> congrats really goes to the users with affected hardware, not me :)
<pygi> crimsun, I know, but teach me the skill :P
* pygi has problems solving burning problems on drives he doesn't have, especially with no problem description, back tracks, etc
<crimsun> yeah, bugs with no info are aggravating
<pygi> crimsun, especially since handling low-level stuff is lot harder then something which is higher level
<finalbeta> My external drive works with USB but not with Firewire, logs over here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280580 how do I debug this? What info should I collect post this as a bug?
<bddebian> Boo
<fliegenderfrosch> I just reported my first bug (Bug #71939). Is it ok like that?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71939 in Ubuntu "Firefox in Edgy shows 'old' logo when started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71939
<geser> if you know that the bug is in firefox you should file it against the firefox package in ubuntu
<geser> iirc this bug is known
<geser> I will try to find it
<geser> it's bug 68180
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68180 in firefox "[edgy]  Firefox application icon inconsistent." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68180
<geser> fliegenderfrosch: I've moved the bug to the firefox package and marked it as a duplicate
<fliegenderfrosch> geser, sorry, i didn't see this bug, i searched for 'firefox logo' and didn't find it that way... I wasn't sure about the firefox package. i thought it could also be in firefox-themes or something like that
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-16
<TheMuso> c
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> suppose I want to work on a bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> suppose I want it to be fixed in edgy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> since I want to avoid an embarassed explanation to people
<Le-Chuck_ITA> about what they should not do with their fresh ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> even if it looks like they can do it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well
<Le-Chuck_ITA> where will I go?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I already reported many bugs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I can fix one of them
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's better than 0
<Adri2000> Le-Chuck_ITA: bug number?
<Seveas> attach your patch to the bugreport
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/beagle/+bug/67778
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67778 in beagle "Search don't work with beagle" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Le-Chuck_ITA> great :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the patch is stupid
<Le-Chuck_ITA> since I don't understand why "set -e"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> makes bash exit where it should not according to the manual
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however that is a workaround, removing "set -e"
<Adri2000> hey, bug 63416
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63416 in beagle "Problem with /etc/cron.daily/beagle-crawl-system" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63416
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and the bug effects are a disaster: just install beagle and you won't have search in yelp anymore
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and what should I reply when people installs ubuntu and asks "hey what's the google desktop alternative here?"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> "there's beagle but don't use it" :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's not an answer
<Adri2000> Le-Chuck_ITA: do you receive an email every day from cron saying that the script failed?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I meant "google desktop search"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ehm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do I receive mails from cron at all?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is it by default in ubuntu?
<Adri2000> "mail" in the terminal
<Le-Chuck_ITA> wait a moment
<Le-Chuck_ITA> "mail command not found" but...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sudo apt-get install mailx :)
<Adri2000> command not found?!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no I never received any e-mail
<Adri2000> "mail" without the quotes of course
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I received three e-mails from cron
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes yes I know
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I've been using debian for years
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mailx is not installed by default
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and root mail is not sent to any user by default
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is sent
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however I have three e-mails from cron
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and none of them has to do with the above bug
<Adri2000> ok, but anyway bug 67778 and bug 63416 have the same fix, remove "set -e"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67778 in beagle "Search don't work with beagle" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67778
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63416 in beagle "Problem with /etc/cron.daily/beagle-crawl-system" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63416
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok I see
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what are the steps to drive a fix into everybody's update system? I mean to drive a fix into an update in edgy-updates?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> can I do something different than wait?
<Adri2000> SRU :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Sometimes Root is Useful???
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what does SRU mean
<Adri2000> Stable Release Updates
<Le-Chuck_ITA> when do they happen (sorry if I waste your time)
<Adri2000> so, someone have to create a debdiff with the fix, then be approved by the sru team to go to edgy-proposed, the package should stay there for one week, be tested (and it must be confirmed by some people that the fix works and doesn't cause any regression), then it can go in edgy-updates
<Adri2000> the process is something like that, but I believe that it is still in discussion
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well I see that ubuntu is the most responsive distribution
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but we need a way to quickly fix stuff for people
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however: if I create a debdiff where do I go
<Adri2000> attach it to the bug report
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and... is there a page about debdiff? ah ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I found "man debdiff" but I suppose it's not it
<Adri2000> do you know about debian packaging?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> very little but can learn
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am taking seriously this "make ubuntu conquer the world" thing
<Adri2000> debdiff is the diff between the current package and your new package with the fix
<Adri2000> but, you can wait for someone to do it, maybe I will find some time to take care of it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is it the diff between the two source directories? I am looking at one here: http://librarian.launchpad.net/4942734/xorg_7.1.1ubuntu6.1.debdiff
<Adri2000> debdiff between two .dsc
<Adri2000> and debdiff creates a diff between the whole source directory yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Adri2000, you're very kind but I have opened some 20 bugs and subscribed the same number
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I really want to do something about those
<Adri2000> sources directories*
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I apt-get source the current file
<Le-Chuck_ITA> copy the source
<Le-Chuck_ITA> modify it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then run debdiff
<Adri2000> no
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Ok :)
<Adri2000> don't directly modify the source: patch
<Adri2000> then changelog also
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> to obtain a patch I am used to modify something then run "diff"
<Adri2000> depends on the patch system used by the beagle package
<Adri2000> I'm looking at it
<Adri2000> it uses dpatch
<Adri2000> haha, the "set -e" is added by an ubuntu patch
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so the task is easier ...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hope I am not going to add an additional patch to that :)
<Adri2000> but the patch adds also a few more linux
<Adri2000> s/linux/lines/
<Adri2000> I don't know if they can be removed also
<palski> Le-Chuck_ITA: I think this a good tutorial howto create debdiffs http://wiki.debian.org/BSP/BeginnersHOWTO
<Le-Chuck_ITA> great
<palski> somebody else should confirm this is a valid way also in ubuntu
<Adri2000> non maintainer upload doesn't exist in ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> by the way
<palski> Adri2000: ok, so those are valid, but do not add "* Non-maintainer upload" to changlog?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well nothing (adding "configure evolution to handle the local mail by default" in my ubuntu todo list)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Tag the bug as "patch available" by sending an email to  control@bugs.debian.org
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what's the ubuntu equivalent?
<Adri2000> attach the debdiff to the bug report
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there's the "this attachment is a patch" checkbox, yes I remember now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but, finally
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in this case
<Le-Chuck_ITA> should one really create a new patch to remove just the "set -e" line?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or can one edit the previous patch?
<Adri2000> you can edit the previous patch (using dpatch-edit-patch), but if all the patch can be removed (check that), it's easier to just drop the patch
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes I see
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hope that I won't make a mess however I keep this for myself
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this bug, I mean
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for a couple of days so I will learn how to do a debdiff
<Le-Chuck_ITA> make
<Le-Chuck_ITA> a debdiff... my english is going worse every day
<Le-Chuck_ITA> "To ensure that you get the latest source for the package check  http://incoming.debian.org and  http://packages.qa.debian.org. Go to the directory where you want to edit the source and get all the required files with   "
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there an "incoming" in ubuntu?
<Adri2000> ftp://upload.ubuntu.com I think, but there are not a lot of new packages every day in a stable release
<Adri2000> so you can apt-get source beagle
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok, thank you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> got to stop here now, will continue in the evening
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye and thanks again
<Adri2000> bye
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> grmbl
<Seveas> and AGAIN ubugtu no longer gets mail from the ubuntu-bugs mailinglist
<Seveas> I'm SO fed upwith that
<Seveas> sfllaw, in case you're wondering why ubugtu no longer reports new bugs ---^
<bddebian> Boo
<sfllaw> Seveas: Thanks.
<Seveas> sfllaw, if you poke a random canonical sysadmin, he can probabl fi it. I won't do it this time, it's not my fault that mailman fails
<sfllaw> Seveas: What's ubugtu's e-mail address?
<Seveas> bugbot AT danielveldkamp.nl
<[Utah] tristanbob> If you use wireless in Ubuntu, does the pull-down menu show the available wireless networks?
<[Utah] tristanbob> this worked for me in Dapper, but after upgrading to Edgy it never shows the networks (using same wireless card)
<seb128> zakame: was the duplicate Build-Depends the only change for the dia-newcanvas sync you did?
<zakame> seb128: yes, why? the second B-D was hard-coded,
<zakame> seb128: it was a nice candidate for  a requestsync, but I don't think its right to have a second B-D there, especially against a lower version
<seb128> zakame: because having extra merges just because it's "cleaner" doesn't seem to be a good idea
<seb128> zakame: dup B-D is just fine
<seb128> that package should be sync
<zakame> seb128: wait, it wasn't a duplicate B-D, it was a duplicate Depends
<zakame> seb128: so you mean that, with the dup depends, then there's no way for apt to get confused by it right?
<seb128> zakame: dup Depends is no issue, it'll just use the most restrictive one
<Kaleo> hi everyone
<sfllaw> Seveas: It got set to No Mail mode.
<Seveas> why?
<sfllaw> Seveas: Apparently, you can login to the user interface and turn that off.
<sfllaw> We're looking into the cause now.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72019 in bum (universe) "UVF exeption request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72019
<nixternal> so we shall have mr. bugy back
<nixternal> yay!!
<Seveas> apparently now
<Seveas> with the whole kit'n;caboodle of backlog as well
<Seveas> so he'll be spammy for a while
<nixternal> hehe
<Seveas> sfllaw, if mailman sets a user in no-mail-mode after n undeliverable mails, make sure n is huge for -bugs
* ajmitch wonders why the first new bug is a UVF exception request
<nixternal> Seveas: cruddy about your CDs..but did you get them yet, or are they running you in circles some more?
<ajmitch> we're *way* out of time for that :)
<Seveas> nixternal, they'll send them tomorrow, or I'll be making more angry phone calls. I now have the location of the package + the phone number of that depot
<Seveas> nixternal, and I'm serious about filing a theft report as well -- it's illegally at their place for 2 weks tomorrow
<nixternal> that is crazy
<Seveas> it is
<nixternal> hopefully you will get them tomorrow then
<sfllaw> Seveas: Ng is going to check it out.
<Seveas> not hopefully. I will.
<nixternal> if not, open up the gates of hell, and fire down on them the wrath of Seveas (if that still works)
<sfllaw> Seveas: But can you put Ubugtu on a reliable MX?
<nixternal> Seveas: just remember that @lart won't work with them ;)
<Seveas> sfllaw, he is on a reliable mx, but 3 rather expensive routers at the colo failed
<Seveas> soh was off for a while
<Seveas> s/soh/so he/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71867 in libnet-server-perl (universe) "Net::Server::MultiType does not pass forward arguments" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71867
<nixternal> heh
<sfllaw> Seveas: What about a backup MX?
<nixternal> this is gonna get fun really quick
<nixternal> it has all the way up to 72097 to go
<Seveas> sfllaw, I don't have abackup server right now
<sfllaw> Seveas: OK.  We'll see what we can do.
<Seveas> plus, mailman should not be bouncing off users after only hours of not being reachable
<sfllaw> Seveas: It does it after a set number of bounced messages.
<sfllaw> Which, for ubuntu-bugs@, probably happens in a number of minutes.
<Seveas> I wouldn't be surprised, hence my previous rem\ark about that
<Seveas> Oh no, 2 ivoks-es
<pygi> Seveas: :P
<Seveas> heh, one of them got scared
<pygi> Seveas: lol, by you :)
<sfllaw> Seveas: Is there some way you could parse the e-mail that gets sent when you bounce a lot of mail?
<sfllaw> And then get Ubugtu to renable his own account?
<sfllaw> Seveas: Although that does sound pretty dodgy, doesn't it?
<Seveas> sfllaw, ubugtu doesn't get that mail as well
<pygi> Seveas: o right, forgot you are here :)
<pygi> Seveas: could I please get Ubuntu in #ubuntu-burning?
<sfllaw> Bleh.
<Seveas> sure, http://releases.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> pygi, in cas that reply looked weird, search for the typo in your question 
<pygi> Seveas: I got it ^_^
<pygi> Seveas: ok, could I please get Ubugtu in #ubuntu-burning? :)
<pygi> Seveas: the notification of new bugs to packages assigned to team, and that I can write "bug #134" and it prints me the bug desc, etc
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 134 in baz "undo doesn't undo a conflict" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/134
<pygi> Seveas: I think that's about all I need unless you know something else ^_^
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-burning
<Seveas> pygi, new-bug notifications will need to wait
<pygi> Seveas: ok, thank you
<pygi> Seveas: it's not urgent anyway
<Seveas> first fix mail setup at new server, then move mailaccounts to my own domain (which does have a backup MX :))
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-17
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72098 in Ubuntu "CTRL+ALT+F1 causes blank screen with nvidia-glx 1.0.8776+2.6.15.12-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72099 in Ubuntu "Open Office - File->Wizards->Letter (or others) cause application to lock up when nvidia-glx installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72100 in linux-meta (main) "nfsroot doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72101 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "hda: dma_intr: bad DMA status (dma_stat=36)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72102 in Ubuntu "Kernel warning at boot in dapper and edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72091 in yarssr (universe) "Yarssr becomes unusable after you change check-up time to zero" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72104 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "Sylpheed-claws-gtk2 crashes while changing view " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69197 in beagle (main) "beagle exec: 24: -a: not found" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72106 in firefox (main) "Started Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72052 in pouetchess (universe) "MOTU SRU proposal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71947 in gnome-utils (main) "Gnome-screenshot crash for unknown reason; bug report provided " [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72107 in gnome-screensaver (main) "cannot unlock screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72072 in gnuplot (universe) "feature request for --enable-history-file build option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72108 in kde-guidance (main) "100% CPU clock speed after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71463 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "WLAN enabled led is not lit on ipw2200 cards" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71559 in Ubuntu "libgcc_s.so.1 prob? libstdc++.so.1 and libgcj.so.70 complain about GCC_4.2.0 no being found" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72109 in epiphany-browser (main) "Font size too small." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72071 in openh323 (universe) "[Merge]  openh323 1.18.0.dfsg-1ubuntu1" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72071
<secretlondon> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72111 in Ubuntu "regression 2.6.17-10-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72112 in aptitude (main) ""initalizing package status" process so slowly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69173 in rpm (main) "rpm -t* <compressed file> don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72114 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Touchpad should be disabled when typing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71907 in enemylines3 (universe) "quit unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71546 in dapper-backports (universe) "(feisty)No icon for brasero" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72115 in amule (universe) "(kubuntu edgy) amule crashes when closing tab." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72116 in bibletime (universe) "Bibletime installation defaults in Arabic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72117 in nvclock (universe) "Stack Smashing Prevents Use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72119 in mesa-utils (main) "glxinfo crashes - seg fault core dumped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72120 in kde-guidance (main) "Screen brightness not altered when AC adapter is unplugged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72121 in banshee (universe) "Crash: during regular playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72122 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "FGLRX Version Mismatch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72123 in hal (main) "HAL crashes due to battery problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69137 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Human theme missing tab close button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72124 in ubiquity (main) "Installing ubuntu desktop error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72125 in Ubuntu "Daylight Saving changes in Western Australia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72126 in Ubuntu "Firefox, Swiftfox Both Crash When Popups are Called" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71796 in evolution (main) "[Edgy]  crash browsing attached pictures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72128 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Edgy]  hibernate problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72129 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Edgy]  full charge detection problem (regression)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72130 in gnome-panel (main) "The gnome-panel crashed when operation firefox, Evolution and Gwget." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72131 in drip (universe) "[Feisty MoM]  please sync drip-0.9.0-3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72132 in gnome-panel (main) "The gnome-panel crashed when operation firefox, Evolution and Gwget." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72133 in briquolo (universe) "Exited suddenly using old set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72134 in Ubuntu "home folder is not created when a new user is created through users-admin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71461 in gaim (main) "gaim crash when right click" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72135 in mutagen (universe) "Please sync mutagen_1.8-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72136 in Ubuntu "package request: computertemp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71967 in kdebase (universe) "kdbus crashes right away" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72137 in firefox (main) "open www.cisco.com->products->switches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72138 in amule (universe) "amulegui crashed while looking at statistics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72118 in update-manager (main) "Update from 6.06 LTS to edgy aborts - Multiple Problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72139 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "R250 in HP Pavilion laptop no longer works with external monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72048 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Konqueror can't open audio CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72096 in control-center (main) "SOunds crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71993 in usplash (main) "Boot splash screen aspect ratio incorrect with 5:4 aspect ratio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72092 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed after I enabled two accounts and scrolled in the options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72140 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed after internet disconnect/connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72140
<secretlondon> hi hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey secretlondon!
<secretlondon> my net has been off for a few days :(
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> id' noticed that you hadnt been here
* secretlondon nods.
* secretlondon hadn't run off to mountain view or anything..
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> me neither
<Hobbsee> although i am thinking about installing feisty
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I thought about it too - no daily image yet
<Hobbsee> yeah, not until after herd 1
<Hobbsee> 
<Hobbsee> November 30th
<Hobbsee> 
<Hobbsee> 
<Hobbsee> 
<Hobbsee> {1} Herd CD 1
<Hobbsee> ouch, that pasted very badly
<secretlondon> yep
<Hobbsee> no daily image at all?  oh yes, because they likely wont work
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: install off the latest edgy, then dist-upgrade it
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: yeah, my wireless driver in edgy is pretty borked though. I'm still using dapper because of it
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> which one?
<secretlondon> zd1211
<Hobbsee> oh, whatever that is
<secretlondon> it moved from a module to a rewritten one in the kernel - I'm having terrible probs with it
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Mez> Hobbsee=teh spamm0r
<Hobbsee> Mez: yep.  and the kicker
<Mez> you're going to kick yourself ?
<Hobbsee> nah...
<Hobbsee> but i might kick you
* secretlondon watches out for any sharpened sticks
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee attacks Mez with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Mez> kick me
<Mez> ?
<Mez> :(
<Hobbsee> pity i cant in here
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<secretlondon> does aptitude install recommends automatically - and if so how does it choose between virtual package providers?
<Burgundavia> secretlondon: yes and no idea
<secretlondon> Burgundavia: thanks
<Burgundavia> however, synaptic does it as well now
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: what do you mean by the second questoin?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: apparently LRM are in feisty
<secretlondon> it's about bug #72116 - we are apparently installing a non-english language one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72116 in bibletime "Bibletime installation defaults in Arabic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72116
<secretlondon> it's a virtual package as a recommends
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: what's LRM?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: linux-restricted-modules
* Hobbsee is looking
* secretlondon nods 
<secretlondon> oh the binary drivers by default thing so they can get bling?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> it's the non-free stuff so for wifi, atheros cards, etc
<secretlondon> ok
<Burgundavia> any non-free driver is in there
<Burgundavia> that we ship by default, that is
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: ah - a ref to my wifi driver probs?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: oh, that's sucky
<Hobbsee> yes
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: as the new driver is in the kernel I can't imagine we'll have the old in restricted
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: that recommends is wrong.  there's no sword-text, so it seems to be grabbing the first hting it finds that fits sword-text*
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: ahh
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: they should be able to choose between bibles I guess
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: yeah, but you cant really do that during install.  actually, that package is brougth in by ichutux-live anyway
<secretlondon> puc says sword-text is a virtual package
* secretlondon likes dependency bugs..
<secretlondon> I think it is because they are things we can actually fix
<Hobbsee> i say sword-text doesnt exist
<Hobbsee> indeed :)
<Hobbsee> i'm about to build it and throw it into feisty
* Hobbsee installs quilt first
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: so why does puc think that 14 packages can provide it?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: oh, because sword-text-web provides sword-text
<Hobbsee> that being said, no idea why
<Hobbsee> ohhhh...i know
<Hobbsee> it's lookinjg for the first package which provides sword-text, which happens to be the arabic one.
<Hobbsee> seeing as sword-text doesnt actually exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> !info sword-text dapper
<secretlondon> ah
<ubotu> Package sword-text does not exist in dapper
<Hobbsee> or dapper
<secretlondon> !info sword-text edgy
<ubotu> Package sword-text does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> Need to get 31.9MB/75.6MB of archives.
<Hobbsee> ouch
<secretlondon> we should probably give them an english language one by default - but in that case there are 2 - and the non-english lang ones are specialist such as in hebrew etc
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: eew
<Hobbsee> yeah, i just used the latest english version
<Hobbsee> kjv is hardly english for today
<Hobbsee> yeah
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I think some denominations see it as more true, or something. I leave that to them to sort out though - if they know they have the choice
<Hobbsee> true that.  it's easy to install extra versoins
<Hobbsee> and word-for-word may be more correct but it's certainly harder to read.
<secretlondon> the rest of it is a docs issue (if it's an issue at all)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: backports, or updates?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: or wait for raphink (the last uploader, and maintainer) to decide
<Hobbsee> or dont backport it?  hmmm...
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I'd guess updates as it currently doesn't really work
<Hobbsee> but that requires an SRU :(
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> sru is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: :(
<Hobbsee> the universe version of that appears to be gone
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: throwing it into feisty now :)
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: yay fix!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: where's the next bug?  :)
<secretlondon> 1 bug down, three hundred million to go!
* Hobbsee checks that it builds under edgy
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> get cracking :)
* Hobbsee closed that other bug
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: How do I go about getting my SWScanner patch into feisty?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: where's the patch?  and what package does it get patched against?
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I'll find it. it's against swscanner and is on malone
<secretlondon> bug #61948
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61948 in swscanner "Various English mistakes as listed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61948
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: sigh.
<Hobbsee> !info swscanner edgy
<ubotu> swscanner: Simple Wireless Scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 967 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<Hobbsee> woot
<pygi> Hobbsee: what ?:)
<Hobbsee> pygi: i can fix it
<pygi> right, I thought you said "woot" because it's wireless thingy :)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: cool :)  have you emailed upstream about it?
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: yes - and he accepted it! (my first ever!!) but they won't be releasing a new one until early 2007
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: way cool :)
* Hobbsee is just looking through it
<pygi> secretlondon: hehe, congrats :)
* secretlondon feels like she lost her free software virginity ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72141 in vtk (universe) "Missing vtkWrap* stuff" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72141
<Hobbsee> !info swscanner edgy
<ubotu> swscanner: Simple Wireless Scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 967 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<Hobbsee> !info swscanner feisty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72142 in firefox (main) "Crash on closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72142
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: puc has it in feisty
<Hobbsee> !info swscanner feisty
<ubotu> swscanner: Simple Wireless Scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 967 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<Hobbsee> oh good, same version
<Hobbsee> oh that's sucky, that bug about kdesu
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: found the fix to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/swscanner/+bug/61947 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61947 in swscanner "Lower lefthand frame moves when displaying channel 11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I think nixternal's done some work on the kdesu one
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: no - that's in upstream afaik
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72143 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "please revert startup sounds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72143
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: yes, seems to recommend kdebase-bin
<Hobbsee> unless you changed the kdesu|gksudo, i guess
<secretlondon> yep - ideally it would just need something providing sudo
<secretlondon> but it is a kde package
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> upstream can change it
<Hobbsee> but it is a kde package yes
<Hobbsee> amarok does that somehow - i dont remember how
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: building it now
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: are there any distros (apart from debian) which are worth looking at for patches on kde universe apps like that?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<Hobbsee> !find libqshp.so
<secretlondon> I always check debian
<ubotu> Package/file libqshp.so does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> uh oh....
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I only changed strings, no code
<Hobbsee> yes...but i think we'll have problems anyway
* Hobbsee kicks the package
<Hobbsee> why is it trying to compile it, just to build hte source
<Hobbsee> ahhh..there we go...
<secretlondon> phew
<Hobbsee> eyeroll
<Hobbsee> painful thing
<Hobbsee> you dont need to run autohell to build the source.  only the binary!
<Hobbsee> oh well, dinner time
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i'll poke you when i come back, can probably upload mroe if you want
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: cool
<secretlondon> i'm off testing #72145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72145 in larswm (universe) "Broken default configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72147 in firefox (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72149 in libgcrypt11 (main) "Error in documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72149
<secretlondon> I've no idea how to confirm all these developer crypto docs bugs (they've submitted 4 of them)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72151 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Error message when running Adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72151
<crimsun> I'll look.
<secretlondon> crimsun: thanks. debian doesn't have any of them
<secretlondon> haven't got any further than that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72152 in wpasupplicant (main) "ifupdown script fails to terminate wpasupplicant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72153 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[Regression]  Bad resolution choices on Edgy live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72154 in dcmtk (universe) "Install directoy  for headers erroneous " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72155 in totem (main) "crashed opening wmv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72156 in glibc-doc-reference (main) "The file /usr/share/doc-base/glibc-manual exists in glibc-doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72157 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashes while opening .gz file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72024 in libgcrypt11 (main) "Error in documentation" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72158 in doxygen (main) "New Doxygen Release 1.5.1" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72158
<crimsun> that's such a strange description.
<Hobbsee> hey Ubugtu
<Hobbsee> oops
<Hobbsee> hey ubuntu_demon
<secretlondon> crimsun: the doxygen bug?
<crimsun> secretlondon: yes.
<secretlondon> it was a changelog but then they realised it was in feisty and blanked it
<crimsun> yep, from reading +activity
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: drat.
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: what's up?
<crimsun> I'm still perplexed as to why it wasn't a self-reject
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: your patch didnt work correctly
<secretlondon> crimsun: a lot of people don't know how to - it's not obvious
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: really?
<ubuntu_demon> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: yeah, i'll fix it :)
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: what was the problem?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72044 in firefox (main) "firefox crash using xubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72044
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i'll tell you in a sec
<Hobbsee> ARRRRGHHHH!
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: can you take the /home/secret/Build/ bit out of all your patches please, and resubmit?
<Hobbsee> in vi, it seems to want to be painful
<Hobbsee> and that's why it failed
<crimsun> in the build stage? dpatch or ...?
<crimsun> arguably patch systems need to be more flexible (use -d and -p, and vary them as necessary)
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: sure. It was done by the patch utility
<secretlondon> so take it out manually?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72058 in upstart (main) "Documentation about vanished /etc/inittab should be added" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72159 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "obsolete Line6 driver included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72159
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: well, there are usually shortcuts to do it, but yeah
* Hobbsee just did it manually, then overwrote it by accident
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: am doing
<Hobbsee> crimsun: when it was running thru pbuilder
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: please telling me you're using a substitute
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I'm doing it in gedit
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: cool
<secretlondon> but manually
<Hobbsee> ouch
<crimsun> sed -i   works better
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72160 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "TB crashed while writing reply email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72161 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "emacs uses 100% cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72161
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> if you can figure out hwo to do it with the /'s
<secretlondon> I've never used sed, or vi or anything
<Hobbsee> there's usually a find and replace in gedit, i would expect
<Hobbsee> hmm, done it thru kate
<secretlondon> done it now
<secretlondon> attached as new patch
<Hobbsee> crimsun: how do i read a rejected section
<crimsun> the top portion is what was expected; the bottom is what actually existed
<crimsun> as for sed:
<crimsun> garnish% cat crack && sed -i s\@home/crim/\@@ crack && cat crack
<crimsun> /home/crim/this/is/too/much
<crimsun> /this/is/too/much
<crimsun> sometimes it's easier to not use '/' as the regexp delimiter, which is what using \somechar allows you to do
<Hobbsee> crimsun: can you check http://librarian.launchpad.net/5097432/swscanner-0.2.2-2ubuntu2.patch please?  AUTHORS is not being accepted
<Hobbsee> ohh, i missed the two \\'s
<crimsun> looking.
<Hobbsee> is it a lack of spaces, or something?
<crimsun> whitespace
<Hobbsee> crimsun: how to fix it?
<crimsun> actually it seems fine
<crimsun> garnish% patch -s -p1 --dry-run <../swscanner-0.2.2-2ubuntu2.patch ; echo $?
<crimsun> 0
<Hobbsee> what's -s do?
<crimsun> silent (don't print the patching ...)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<crimsun> (unless there are errors)
<Hobbsee> then why isnt it liking me?
<crimsun> no idea. I'm doing this against feisty's current source package
<crimsun> what patch syntax are you using?
<Hobbsee> sarah@liquified:~/merges/swscanner-0.2.2$ patch -p1 --dry-run  < debian/patches/english_spelling_errors_fix.diff
<Hobbsee> er, yet but with -s, it's giving 0 errors
<Hobbsee> oh wait, it's stopped buggering
<Hobbsee> weird
<Hobbsee> crimsun: very odd
<crimsun> are you used possessed laptop?
<Hobbsee> no
<crimsun> using, even
<Hobbsee> this is my new one :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72163 in Ubuntu "snd-hda-intel causes heaps of xruns with jack" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72163
<crimsun> uh, how is that marked fix committed?!
<Hobbsee> crimsun: actually, i'm not using my machine at all
* secretlondon changes it
<secretlondon> crimsun: they marked as they didn't know what fix committed meant
<Hobbsee> crimsun: why cant i have root access on the machine they built on?
<Hobbsee> er, i build on?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ...which machine is that?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: stevenk's machine
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> that's a good question. I think you need to raise that to him. :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> sigh, i'm an idot
<Hobbsee> *idiot
<Hobbsee> right, there we go.  rebuilding
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what do i need to install for x includes, again?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: while that builds, again, hopefully for the last time, what else have you found for uploading?
<Hobbsee> hey PriceChild
<PriceChild> Hey Hobbsee :)
<PriceChild> How's things?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you wrote that rant about kubuntu, didnt you
<PriceChild> Nope
<Hobbsee> i'm fighting swscanner
<PriceChild> swscanner?
<PriceChild> what rant?
<Hobbsee> oh, must have been maniacmusician
<PriceChild> he he where?
<Hobbsee> a rant on the forums
<Hobbsee> and swscanner is a package
* PriceChild looks
<Hobbsee> dont remember
<PriceChild> i'll search his posts
<Hobbsee> it wasnt that good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72164 in tomboy (main) "Italian translation isn't correct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72164
<PriceChild> hmmm can't find it...
<Hobbsee> oh well
<Hobbsee> it wasnt that good
<Hobbsee> i didnt think it was particularly fair, either.
<PriceChild> how long ago was it?
<Hobbsee> but that being said, it's on the forums, so i dont have to read it :)
<Hobbsee> few days ago
<PriceChild> aha...
<PriceChild> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299933
<PriceChild> that one?
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's the one
<PriceChild> If he's true he's got a point
<Hobbsee> Uploading via ftp swscanner_0.2.2-2ubuntu2.dsc: done.
<Hobbsee> Uploading via ftp swscanner_0.2.2-2ubuntu2.diff.gz: done.
<Hobbsee> Uploading via ftp swscanner_0.2.2-2ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<Hobbsee> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Hobbsee> yay!
<PriceChild> he he :)
<PriceChild> go team
<Hobbsee> right, that closes 2 bugs
<PriceChild> wow nice one :)
<Hobbsee> much more productive to upload things, than to whine on the forums :P
<PriceChild> i wish i could code/package/anything :)
<PriceChild> yeah defo
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> there's bug triage
<PriceChild> I had a look at hte debian package maintainers guide a bit ago and it looked on the edge of ok/scary
<PriceChild> I suppose i could do that maybe
<Hobbsee> he does actually have a partial point.  the current system settings stuff is a mess
* Hobbsee wonders if she can search malone for bugs with patches attached
* PriceChild thinks Hobsee should make it a bug if she can't
<Hobbsee> hehe
<PriceChild> : )
<Hobbsee> wah.  there's a bug here that i thought i fixed.
<PriceChild> :(
<palski> Hobbsee: if you want to review more patches you could check some of mine ;)
<PriceChild> you're slacking! :)
<Hobbsee> palski: where are they, and what are they for?
* Hobbsee mutters "please tell me it's not for NEW stuff"
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  i could have sworn i fixed bug 65457
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65457 in cinepaint "[UNMETDEPS]  cinepaint has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65457
<palski> some bugfixes with debdiffs, assigned to moty-reviewers
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yeah well.    i knew that :P
<PriceChild> :D
<Hobbsee> palski: if you want to give me the bug #'s, that'd be helpful
<PriceChild> Hobbsee are you MOTU?
<palski> Hobbsee: sure bug #71967 for example
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71967 in kdbus "kdbus crashes right away" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71967
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yes
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: else i couldnt upload swscanner :P
<PriceChild> hey i don't know these things :)
<PriceChild> I'm a forums guy that wants to do more but hasn't a clue :)
<PriceChild> and who really should finish this maths assignment....
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<PriceChild> its impossible :(
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> i hate them
<PriceChild> we haven't even been taught any of it :(
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> what is if for?
<PriceChild> just like little homework
<PriceChild> applied stuff about differential equations
<PriceChild> counts to 10% of this term...
<PriceChild> and we need 50% this term to stay in uni
<PriceChild> so should be fine
<PriceChild> easily
* PriceChild touches wood
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72165 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse 3.2.1 - Callisto" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72165
<Hobbsee> first year?
<PriceChild> yup :)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee did her maths exam 2 days ago
<PriceChild> I did further maths too and i'm struggling...
<PriceChild> I'l survive :)
<PriceChild> as long as i have my weetabix
<Hobbsee> hehe
<PriceChild> i know i'll stay alive
<Hobbsee> why is debian hating me tonight?
<PriceChild> because debian's evil
<Hobbsee> we take a lot of our patches from there.  it's not evil
<PriceChild> I can't believe i only just found out yday where they get the names of their distros from...
<PriceChild> I'm such a newb :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i didnt find that out until recently either
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: is http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/c/cinepaint/cinepaint_0.20-1-1.3/changelog 404'd for you too?
<PriceChild> its so obvious too!
<PriceChild> i love that film :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<PriceChild> not looking like it...
<PriceChild> my net's really slow for some reason...
<PriceChild> but i've got a grey b/g
<PriceChild> uuu yes 404
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  there's a newer version anyway
* Hobbsee leaves it for the moment - looks like debian is playing with it
<PriceChild> :)
<Hobbsee> palski: looking
<PriceChild> argh an hour left :'(
<Hobbsee> palski: 2 things:
<Hobbsee> in fact, 3 things
<palski> :)
<Hobbsee> palski: 1: description in debian/changelog isnt terribly descriptive.
<Hobbsee> palski: 2:  you're patching the source.  you need to take the debian changelog stuff out, have the rest as a patch that you put into debian/patches, and create a debdiff of all of it
<Hobbsee> and 1.1: you should probably also note in the changelog that it's fixed in the next version upstream, so it's easier to merge
<Hobbsee> palski: 3: when's upstream releasing a new version?  can we package that instead?
<PriceChild> Hmm i think i'll stick to the community and just "dabble" :)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: it's okay.  i had some trouble with swscanner earlier, so am being slightly nitpicky :P
<palski> Sure it is better to package upstream but don't know when it's goingto be released
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71432 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-volume manager depends on gnome-mount, which does not exist" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71432
<Hobbsee> and the patch is incorrect
<Hobbsee> palski: yeah, thought as much.  i cant see it either :(
<PriceChild> he he yeah :)
<palski> How is it incorreect?
<Hobbsee> palski: because if i use that patch as is, it'll modify the source, which is *BAD*
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: there's a ubuntu packaging guide - it covers a lot of this :)
<PriceChild> I might have a look at it over the weekend
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: or help triage.  that might be more useful
<Fujitsu> Gah, my DNS seems to have failed, so I can't reject 71432 :(
<PriceChild> I tried to package xvidcap using the debian packagers guide as a few people asked me to
<Hobbsee> how'd you do?
<PriceChild> erm
* Hobbsee *hates* doing NEW stuff
<PriceChild> personally i think i did pretty well
<Hobbsee> either packaging or reviewing it.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> linda/lintian disagreed?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I don't absolutely hate it, but I don't like it.
<PriceChild> no i didn't get as far as submitting it
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: GET REVIEWING!!!!! kthnksbye!
<PriceChild> "pretty well for myself" :)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: awww
<PriceChild> I WILL finish it
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> :)
<Fujitsu> s/nks/x/
<PriceChild> i've still got it waiting....
<PriceChild> it NEEDS to be done :P
<Hobbsee> feel free to poke me about it if you want some help
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> for feisty
<Hobbsee> palski: they took this direct patch, i assume?
<PriceChild> although i like Istanbul better now.... more the merrier
* PriceChild pokes
<palski> Hobbsee: yes, without changelog stuff ofcourse
<Hobbsee> palski: cool :)  i'll upload the various bits, so you can see how you got it wrong - would that help?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: hehe
<PriceChild> I think I'm going to give up on this assignment :(
<PriceChild> its just too much too late
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: :(
<Hobbsee> i'd help you out, but i cant see it
<PriceChild> he he
<PriceChild> i've got a solution in front of me...
<palski> Hobbsee: sure, and thanks for helping by the way :)
* PriceChild gets fed up and drops papers on flowo
<PriceChild> *floor
<Hobbsee> palski: not a problem :)
<Hobbsee> palski: the correct diff is there, still packaging it
* Hobbsee headdesks
<PriceChild> ha ha...
<palski> Hobbsee: is there somekind of howto fix bugs in ubuntu tutorial, I didn't find any, just debian sites
<Hobbsee> oh noo...
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you in -motu?
<PriceChild> i'm taking that's a "head to desk"?
<PriceChild> no... should i be?
<Hobbsee> palski: there isnt.  one's being written, i believe
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yep
<PriceChild> i am now
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: well, that's where i'm getting grilled, as i just said that 3rd party repos break things
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> need backing up?
<PriceChild> I have an AMAZING topic on the forums for htis...
<Hobbsee> ahhh, ajmitch comes to the rescue :)
<Hobbsee> oh?
<ajmitch> bah
* ajmitch gives up
<PriceChild> a maintainer purposefully added "breakage" to their repo to "warn" people
<PriceChild> they couldn't sudo anymore....
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: haha
<PriceChild> and yeah i agree that no-one should condone 3rd party repos... but everyone uses them ;)
<PriceChild> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i liked the guy who added the skull image to his packages :)
<PriceChild> take a looksee
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: then they expect things to break when tehy distupgrade.  duh
<PriceChild> is that the one that made the background a skull?
<PriceChild> that you couldn't change?
<Hobbsee> will look in a sec, when i'm building
<Hobbsee> yup :D
<Hobbsee> you could - it was just a gconf key
<PriceChild> that's the link i gave you then...
<Hobbsee> there was no other way to force replace it
<PriceChild> PLUS sudo didnt' work
<Hobbsee> yep, just swa
<Hobbsee> that was something else
<Hobbsee> that was from one of the other billion repos on there
<PriceChild> yeah
<Hobbsee> he only changed the background
<PriceChild> yup
<PriceChild> but the collection of repos from whoever it was...
<Hobbsee> yeah
<PriceChild> some other maintainer changed sudoers
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: fact of the matter is, unofficial repos are dangerous - i could run rm -rf/ in a preinst of a package, and no one would ever know, unless they checked it.
<PriceChild> i don't think they were happy about not being asked whether they could have their repo added somewhere :P
<PriceChild> I agree completely
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: in ubuntu, they do.  or you've been given rights, because they trust you.
<Hobbsee> but unoffically?  shudder
<Hobbsee> true that
<PriceChild> yeah
<PriceChild> The only unofficial repo i use is beryl
<PriceChild> i got into an argument with Amaranth a few weeks back
<Hobbsee> yeah well.  i yelled at them for being irresponsible
<PriceChild> On my beryl guide ont he official wiki, he was putting the point that using the nvidia binary installer is dangerous...
<PriceChild> but wouldn't accept that many people wouldn't trust his repository, and would prefer to install the binary where possible
<Hobbsee> true
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72166 in kpowersave (universe) "autosuspend breaks if there are 2+ X ssessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72166
<Hobbsee> ROFL @ Fujitsu!!!!
<Hobbsee> [23:30]  <Fujitsu> There's always the option of making a, you know... Not broken repository?
* ajmitch goes back to playing freeciv
<ajmitch> otherwise I'll end up breaking the CoC
<Fujitsu> Can't we get the CC to grant an exemption for this sort of thing? :(
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: haha
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: wise
<Hobbsee> palski: corrected debdiff is up there too.  i cant spell :)
<palski> Hobbsee: thank you
<Hobbsee> palski: not a problem - tell me if it doesnt make sense :)
<palski> Hobbsee: it makes sense :) And know I know how to fix other patches too. This was really helpful
<Hobbsee> palski: not a problem :)
<Hobbsee> palski: as modifying the source is *bad*
<Hobbsee> palski: in that case, we'll take that patch out when we get the new version, as it's fixed upstream - how tedious is it to find out what was changed, and manually change it all back
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72167 in dash (main) "dash "echo -e" echoes "-e"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72167
<Hobbsee> palski: especially if you're talking about multiple changes or something
<palski> sure, this is understood know :)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee I don't like the attitude of some of those in -motu :(
<ajmitch> PriceChild: sorry, some of us have wasted too much time having to deal with this crap
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh, far too much
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: any idea what happens with a broken dbus?
<ajmitch> I've made complaints before to them about how it's wasted my time with f-spot (they broke libdbus-cil, for example)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: it's *very* important that this kind of stuff gets fixed.
* PriceChild calls on his very indepth technical knowledge...
<PriceChild> As far as i know dbus is very important
* PriceChild 's in depth technical knowledge runs out
<Fujitsu> Very, very important. It gives Ubuntu a bad name when upgrades (or even stable versions with added repositories) break.
<Hobbsee> oh gosh.....
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yep. that's about my knowledge of it too. you break that, and you break how many other apps?  wet finger in the air guess.  more than 1
<PriceChild> he he :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72041 in evolution (main) "Evolution 2.8.1 problems with IMAP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72041
<PriceChild> woo i'm as knowledgable as Hobbsee :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72168 in kde-guidance (main) "[Edgy]  displayconfig can't find ixf86misc module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72169 in Ubuntu "freeze during extinction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72169
<PriceChild> you should make me motu cuz of that :P
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i dont deal in dbugs :)
<Hobbsee> displayconfig cant find the what module?  ouch
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: :D
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you know you want to
<PriceChild> I've just noticed Ubugtu is fixed :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: if you want to nitpick it, then i will, and then we can upload it to feisty
<PriceChild> Seveas was having bit problems with it yday
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: just think, you're reducing future breakage by this repo.  just do it
<Fujitsu> I suppose I will.
<Hobbsee> palski: fixed, thanks!  got another one?
<palski> Hobbsee: I have, but they all have the same problems :) so I'll fix those later today
<Hobbsee> palski: i can fix some of them, if you want
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72171 in Ubuntu "doesn't find an IP adress with dhcp at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72171
<palski> Hobbsee: you really don't have to but bug #49640, I have changed emails with upstream author but he said he is out of the country and cannot make new builds for a while
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49640 in xchat-systray "xchat-xsys crash" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49640
<Hobbsee> !info xchat-systray edgy
<ubotu> xchat-systray: xchat systray notification icon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.5-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 51 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Hobbsee> palski: again, the debian/changelog description isnt very descriptive
<Hobbsee> palski: think of merging about 10 changes, you dont wan tto have to look up all the bug numbers
<palski> Hobbsee: as I said, it has same problems as the first one :)
<Hobbsee> palski: ahh, right
<Hobbsee> oh right, yeah, i see
<Hobbsee> i thought that as there were two, teh second was fixed
<Hobbsee> palski: that one needs a merge, anyway
<PriceChild> Right I need to go to lectures :(
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: have fun!
<PriceChild> Hobbsee I'll probably try xvidcap again tonight
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: :)
<PriceChild> fun..... this is two hours of unbearable hell :(
<PriceChild> friday afternoon.... :(
<palski> Hobbsee: what do you mean by merge?
<Hobbsee> palski: debian has a later version - add their changes, and ours, and merge them in together
* Hobbsee does tha tnow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72172 in gnome-desktop (main) "whishlist: support for recently used applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72172
<palski> Oh, maybe that's fixed in later version
<Hobbsee> doesnt seem to be
<Hobbsee> seems that the maintainer has changed
<Hobbsee> and a watch file was added
<Hobbsee> palski: fixing another bug there too :)
<Hobbsee> palski: if you've got time, can you check if https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xchat-systray/+bug/54363 occurs?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54363 in xchat-systray "xchat-systray on Edgy don't flesh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<palski> Hobbsee: I can check that later today, when I get back to home
<Hobbsee> palski: cool.  i've fixed the other two, though
<palski> you're fast :)
<Hobbsee> palski: :)
<Hobbsee> palski: i should be studying, that's why
<Hobbsee> palski: mind you, it's quick to fix easy things.  which i can do :)
<Hobbsee> palski: got other stuff to fix?
<palski> Hobbsee: I don't want to bother you anymore, so I'll fix them my self
<Hobbsee> palski: okay
<palski> but again, thank you! :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<secretlondon> hi
<Hobbsee> hey secretlondon!
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i uploaded your fix :)
<secretlondon> thanks!
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: credited you in the changelog, too :)
<secretlondon> COOL :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: got more stuff for fixing?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i've closed about 4 bugs today, maybe more :)
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: probably ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<secretlondon> I have another patch somewhere *checks*
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i checked your bug for cinepaint - did anything happen with that?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: the new version will sync into edgy, i saw that much
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: not unless you did it
<Hobbsee> oh right.  it's still sitting waiting for teh mess that is SRU
<Hobbsee> ohhhh...yes, that's right.  it needed a weird merge.
<Hobbsee> because the version number was wrong
* Hobbsee wonders if that will just overwrite the ubuntu changes automatically in feisty
<secretlondon> yep - cos someone updated the debian bit
<Hobbsee> yep
<secretlondon> theres a mono unmet deps bug somewhere
<Hobbsee> for feisty.  and i'm expecting mono to be merged anyway
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: in which case, they'll fix it then
<secretlondon> I have a patch on jigdo-lite but it probably needs explaining and is less clear-cut a bug
<Hobbsee> ahh
<secretlondon> basically jigdo refers to the distro as "Debian" so I changed to Ubuntu and replaced the enclosed list of debian mirrors with ubuntu mirrors
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<secretlondon> bug #66954
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66954 in jigdo "Jigdo-lite recognises Ubuntu as Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66954
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<secretlondon> bug #64743
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64743 in jigdo "Jigdo-lite contains list of Debian, rather than Ubuntu, mirrors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64743
<secretlondon> the problem is that ubuntu presents itself as debian - there is no way of differentiating
<secretlondon> the patch fixes both
<secretlondon> so i'm replacing blanket recognition as debian with ubuntu - presuming that ubuntu users will more likely be dling ubuntu
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: way cool.  why not send it to debian then?
<secretlondon> hobbsee: they won't want it - its for us
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: oh right.  ohhh...i thought you'd made a way for the;m to differentiate
<secretlondon> debian's jigdo should default to the distro being debian, and ubuntu's to ubuntu
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: no - i wish
<secretlondon> I think we do actually call ourselves debian when we create the files to download too
<Hobbsee> yep
<secretlondon> so its a bit of a hack really
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: out of curiousity, why didnt you mark one bug as a dupe of the other?
<Hobbsee> and you filed them both...
<secretlondon> I submitted them both
<secretlondon> I saw them as separate things to fix
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> ahh
* Hobbsee just duped one of htem
* Hobbsee undupes them
<secretlondon> fine :)
<Hobbsee> oh right, i see
<secretlondon> I don't mind - i was being conservative
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: you use this program a lot, dont you :P
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I was - and kept finding problems so as a good girl I bug reported them..
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: hehe.  did you fix them too?  :)
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: only 2 of them
* Hobbsee wonders about rejecting https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/jigdo/+bug/38539 due to age
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38539 in jigdo "Breezy .jigdo file and .template out of date" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72173 in firefox (main) "crash when refreshing Gmail inbox (I *think*)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72173
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: thats clearly not relevant now
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: yes, but we do support breezy still.  feel free to reject it, if you want
* Hobbsee is still wondering if she should
* Hobbsee gets ready for bed
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: but I suspect we no longer have a breezy jigdo image for download
* secretlondon goes and checks
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: good point
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72174 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "using up/down/right/left arrow in insert (i) mode wont works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72174
<secretlondon> I can't actually find a non dvd image on cdimage.ubuntulinux.org
<Hobbsee> oops
<Hobbsee> good, cos i rejected it :P
<Hobbsee> ooh, new kvpnc
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72175 in vim (main) "I cant use up/down/right/left arrow key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72175
<secretlondon> releases.u.c has dapper and edgy, and old-releases.u.c has warty and hoary ;)
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: cool :)
<Hobbsee> but no breezy
<secretlondon> indeed - its in the middle
<Hobbsee> ye[
<Hobbsee> oh well :)
<secretlondon> for old-releases we seem to only have bittorrent
<Hobbsee> ahhh
* Hobbsee discovered recursive grep today :)
<secretlondon> coo
<secretlondon> warty does provide a jigdo - but only 1 of the two files so I can tell thats broken straight away..
<Hobbsee> grep -r foo *
<Hobbsee> works wonders :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69419 in gdm (main) "Gdm don't save session settings" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69419
* secretlondon reports the missing brezzy bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72176 in dbus (main) "Session bus does not search for his service files in all the defined places" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72179 in Ubuntu "Between releases.ubuntu.com and old-releases.ubuntu.com we've lost Breezy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72182 in urwid (universe) "__future__ imports must occur at the beginning of the file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72181 in Ubuntu "old-releases.ubuntu.com- Warty is provided with only 1 of the 2 jigdo files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72183 in sound-juicer (main) "crash without cd inserted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72183
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> boo
<bddebian> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72184 in gftp (main) "gftp should be removed from ubuntu main and filezilla ftp client could be in the main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72185 in Ubuntu "Poor graphics performance when Laptop's powered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72186 in Ubuntu "Laptop ac cpu 100%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72187 in id3lib3.8.3 (main) "Request backport of id3lib 3.8.3-6 to feisty and dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72189 in d4x (universe) "d4x crashes on Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72188 in darcs (universe) "darcs manual is not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71851 in xdrawchem (universe) "the program was closed unexpectedly" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72190 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Unable to send mails with inline images in TB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72192 in boinc (universe) "No graphics in 5.4.11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72191 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "khubd bug on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72193 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flash 9 does not install (and upgrade fails) in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72193
<secretlondon> feisty bug!
<PriceChild> scramble! :P
<typecast> hi
<typecast> i investigated bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/jde/+bug/66012/ and found, that it is not a jde bug, but a ede bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66012 in jde "dpkg error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<typecast> what shall i do now?
<Seveas> typecast, click on 'jde (Ubutu)' and change it to ede
<typecast> Seveas: there doesn't seem to be an ede package on malone
<typecast> the choose function doesn't find one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72195 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Ubuntu Edgy don't power off after shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72195
<Seveas> typecast, the source package is cedet (you can find it with apt-cache show ede or apt-cache showsrc ede)
<typecast> ah
<typecast> so i'll set it to cedet :)
<typecast> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72196 in qt4-x11 (main) "Qt Designer crashes when setting icon for an action from resource" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72197 in darcs (universe) "libghc6-hdbc-missingh-dev installation/removal fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72199 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Laptop Ac 100%cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72200 in gnome-applets (main) "tcdrain() on socket yields EFAULT (expected EINVAL/ENOTTY)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72201 in gaphor (universe) "AssertionError with -d option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72198 in kdebase (main) "/etc/init.d/kdm should call usplash with the "start" parameter not "stop"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72198
<typecast> i want to change the description of a bug-report so that it reflects the real problem
<typecast> 1.) is this a good idea?
<secretlondon> yes
<typecast> ok
<secretlondon> if they give a rubbish title I change to say what the actual problem was
<typecast> shall the new description contain the old one like "new description (was: old description)?
<secretlondon> you can do
<typecast> ok
<typecast> what to do with bugs like https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/emacs-snapshot/+bug/65522 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65522 in emacs-snapshot "feature request: backporting current edgy snapshot to dapper-backports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<secretlondon> there is a procedure for requesting backports
<secretlondon> It'll be on the wiki somewhere - i'm not sure where
<typecast> ok. i'll look for it
<typecast> shall i respond to him with that link and reject the bug-report?
<secretlondon> typecast: no don't reject it - keep it open
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72202 in rt2500 (universe) "rt2500 does not fully work in dapper nor edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72203 in firefox (main) "Strange die" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72204 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72205 in nautilus (main) "Wrong desktop icon location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72206 in Ubuntu "Initial Boot Hangs - IBM eserver xSeries 300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72207 in desktop-effects (universe) "window decorator crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71959 in kdelibs (main) "When moving two sets of files in Konqueror the taskbar says "kio_uiserver" rather then "...%... (Moving)"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72208 in ncpfs (universe) "No manual pages for ncplogin and ncplogout in package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72209 in totem (main) "wrong size after showing the playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71658 in xchat (universe) "Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71554 in resolvconf (universe) "resolv.conf has wrong entry" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72210 in rhythmbox (main) "wishlist: should ship -dev and plugins packages for rb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72211 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse in Edgy, dependency problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72212 in Ubuntu "Developers don't get enough thanks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72213 in Ubuntu ""Restore grub" option on the Live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72213
<jonh_wendell> what a nice bug!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72214 in e2fsprogs (main) "debugfs:  lsdel results in Segmentation Fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72215 in kdelibs (main) "KDE Print System Broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72216 in usplash (main) "Usplash sometimes hangs during shutdown/reboot and displays strange characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72217 in gnomebaker (universe) "Missing "verify data after burning" functionality." [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72218 in sound-juicer (main) "track name with a question mark in it causes a seg-fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72218
<secretlondon> Any motu want to make bug #66452 go away? I think it's fixed in debian
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66452 in gaphor "Dependancy problems" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66452
<PriceChild> secretlondon: #ubuntuforums-motu
<PriceChild> whoops
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-motu
<PriceChild> join that and ask :)
<secretlondon> PriceChild: I know, but there are motu in here too
<PriceChild> you'll get better reply int here though :)
<secretlondon> I dunno - I reckon motu in a bug fixing mood may be here
<secretlondon> normally in #motu I get told how to fix it and I don't really have the perms (or experience) to do much
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72219 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy does not install in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72220 in python-biopython (universe) "python-biopython 1.41-2.1 hasn't built for AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72221 in firefox (main) "Crash when viewing Flash (?) demo on Legoshop.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72222 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "Dependency on ecj-bootstrap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69043 in Debian (universe) "Tomcat 5.5 Examples will not run." [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72223 in firefox (main) "Crash on start after install adblock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72085 in cpio (main) "wrong return status codes" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72226 in libqalculate (universe) "All translations from the source not included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72225 in blender (universe) "Blender segfaults after opening a file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72225
<secretlondon> i would hope that people who are advanced enough to be using pre-alpha feisty would be advanced enough to make a proper bug report
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubuntusecurity
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72227 in bzr (main) "bzr fails when run within certain Python code trees" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72228 in audacity (universe) "All UI text missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72229 in fast-user-switch-applet (universe) "Switching users resets resolution to unsupported mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71465 in acpid (main) "Multiple ACPI related issues after upgrade Dapper > Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72231 in xorg (main) "DPMS Backlight will not stay off in xorg, if any ACPI event comes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72234 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Thinkpad won't go to sleep if lid is closed and the AC adapter is unplugged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72233 in kde-guidance (main) "Unable to remove without making displayconfig-restore unuseable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72235 in apport (main) "KeyError with -d option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72236 in baobab (universe) "No French help file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71368 in xorg-server (main) "Laptop backlight stays always on" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72238 in bluez-utils (main) "hcid crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72239 in Ubuntu "Laptop only suspends once between reboots" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69003 in firefox (main) "Firefox DoS/memory corruption flaw in javascript. Bugtraq ID 19488" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72240 in gok (main) "gok window not always floating " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72242 in hplip (main) "hp-toolbox and hp-setup fail with segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72241 in easytag (universe) "EasyTAG crashes when accessing FreeDB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72241
<carthik> Hi all, what updates/upgrades if any would you like to http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats
<carthik> Any feedback would be welcome and immediately useful :)
<Hobbsee> hey carthik
<carthik> hey Hobbsee : how are things?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72243 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_mozilla-thunderbird_mozilla-thunderbird-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72243
<secretlondon> hi hobbsee
<carthik> Diogo, who I presume works on Launchpad says he can whip me up an xml file with the bug data I need. Now all I need to know is what to ask him for,  besides what is already plotted.
<carthik> Hobbsee, ^^
<Hobbsee> carthik: good, i tried to turn up to work, but found they'd already replaced me with someone else, without telling me about it. grr
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> hey secretlondon!
<carthik> :)
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: yes I am still here, but not for very much longer..
<Hobbsee> that's gotta be the most useless bug ever
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: we've had some bugs today which basically said "feisty crashed", no trace, no nothing
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: yay.
<mc44> damn that fiesty
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72244 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Fonts in X hate me" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72244
* Hobbsee should install it
<mc44> Hobbsee: I dont think its broken enough yet
<Hobbsee> mc44: yeah, well.
<Hobbsee> mc44: just wait till next week
<Hobbsee> ouch @ that font stuff
<mc44> Hobbsee: Im sure you can fix that though
<Hobbsee> mc44: heh.  or just break more
<Hobbsee> carthik: graph of confirmed, and graph of needsinfo bugs would also be cool
<mc44> Hobbsee: yeah thats what I meant :)
<mc44> carthik: and a pony graoh
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> hehe - i like the drop in the 24 hour ones.  that must be from the sync requests ro something
<secretlondon> amazingly I've been downloading a feisty pbuilder for almost as long as Hobbsee has been away
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: :)
<carthik> Hobbsee, got it.
<Hobbsee> carthik: :)
<carthik> Hobbsee, is there a "kubuntu-*" team that is subscribed/assigned all kubuntu* bugs?
<carthik> like the desktop-bugs team for GNOME?
<Hobbsee> carthik: kubuntu-team
<carthik> Hobbsee, cool. Thank you.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72245 in matchbox-panel (universe) "application crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72245
<crimsun> bug 72193
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72193 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash 9 does not install (and upgrade fails) in feisty" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72011 in adonthell-data (universe) "adonthell-data: Please review/upload this merged package." [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72246 in zinf (universe) "Zinf fails to start on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72246
* carthik goes back to school work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72247 in gnome-applets (main) "gswitchit crash / kernel BUG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72249 in unattended-upgrades (main) "some error occured overnight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72250 in apport (main) "After 'filing a bug' for a program that ran as root, apport-gtk crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72251 in contact-lookup-applet (main) "Please sync contact-lookup-applet (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72251
<secretlondon> night
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-18
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69016 in krusader (universe) "incomplete dependencies, parts of krusader do not work correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72252 in djvulibre (main) "Please sync djvulibre (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72253 in enchant (main) "Please sync enchant (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72255 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "hard disk speed regression" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72256 in libcairo-perl (main) "Please sync libcairo-perl (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72257 in qemu (universe) "[Patch]  Compilation broken on PPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72259 in Ubuntu "crashes when booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72258 in adonthell (universe) "adonthell: Please review/sponsor the upload of this merged package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72260 in qemu (universe) "[Patch]  char signedness bug in softfloat-native" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71552 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "Kernel panic on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72261 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashed while copying files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72262 in openoffice.org (main) "Form Wizard in Base does not complete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72263 in xorg (main) "Blank video playback in multimedia players" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72264 in dpatch (main) "hack to make dpatch-get-origtargz work with debian/watch files that provides .tar.bz2s." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72265 in amarok (main) "xine will give an error if amarok autostarts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72266 in xserver-xgl (universe) "XGL crashed when opening a web browser, then again when relogging in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72268 in openoffice.org (main) "Print Page View Button Unavailable from Page Preview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72269 in libpam-mount (universe) "please merge 0.18-2 from debian sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72270 in nautilus (main) "Infinite loop eventually trashing the system due to memory usage " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72271 in iptables (main) "ipset missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72272 in Ubuntu "Sound dont work if i (un)plug the headphone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72273 in ipodder (universe) "Ipodder crashes upon exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72274 in fam (universe) "Please merge 2.7.0-11 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71911 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Kubuntu Usplash progress bar fails at 800x600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69411 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "GNOME CD burner hangs on "Write to Disc" dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71980 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid: sync new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72275 in cryptsetup (universe) "Please merge 1.0.4-8 from debian sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72276 in xchat (universe) "xchat crashes on minimize (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72277 in Ubuntu "Dapper->Edgy Upgrade problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72278 in grub (main) "update-grub's lockold locks all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72279 in openoffice.org (main) "Save as still using media:/ kio instead of true path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72280 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager creates 3 throttles, only releases 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72281 in ubiquity (main) "Unable to install with following bug..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72283 in ubiquity (main) "resumed install failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72284 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "All nautilus windows become unresponsive when asked to copy a large directory into burn:///" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72012 in aptitude (main) "aptitude pegs cpu for extended period of time on startup (again)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72012
<what_if> does anyone know how to force the installer to use the vesa driver instead of the NV driver ??
<what_if> I cannot install ubuntu and other distros lack the packages that I need
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72285 in network-manager (main) "Just a bad Translate." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72286 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72286
* Mez -> bed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72287 in hal (main) "macbook backlight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71638 in openoffice.org (main) "Writer crashes when insert digital signature" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72288 in scribus (main) "suggests scribus-doc, which is not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72289 in gs-esp (main) "Crash of gs-esp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72290 in kradio (universe) "Memory leak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72291 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Problem with the application khelpcenter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72292 in fuse (main) "fuse-utils fails to install if there is no fuse module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72293 in dosfstools (main) "Boot fs-check error - Differences between boot sector and back-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72296 in freeradius (universe) "package missing init.d files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72294 in gdm (main) "[gdm] [l10n-fr]  Caps lock displays the wrong message." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72295 in xubuntu-meta (main) "error invalid compressed format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71644 in netkit-tftp (universe) "not compatible with ipv6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72297 in asciidoc (main) "a2x depends on fop.sh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72298 in alacarte (main) "Adding a new menu item Alacarte crash and exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72299 in Ubuntu "kernel panic not syncing boot livecd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72301 in sylpheed-gtk1 (universe) "[Merge]  sylpheed-gtk1 1.0.6-4ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72302 in sip4-qt3 (main) "Installing python-sip4 remove hwdb-client-kde kubuntu-desktop python-qt4 on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72303 in acpi-support (main) "Scroll wheel on mouse not working after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72304 in nautilus (main) ""Deleted items folder" name doesn't make sense" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72305 in firefox (main) "crash when Restore Session with 10+ tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72306 in entity (universe) "entity: Please sponsor/upload this merged package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72307 in Ubuntu "Mouse Freeze Edgy Switch User" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72308 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Dim panel on idle not working correctly with Asus V6J" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72308
<Hobbsee> palski: ping?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72309 in update-manager (main) "Dapper to Edgy update gets stuck on bluez-tools (workaround enclosed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72020 in brasero (universe) "No graba discos Dont burn any cd/dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72020
<palski> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> palski: heya!  got more stuff to upload?
<palski> some yes
<Hobbsee> palski: bug numbers?
<pygi> why do I have to talk every language in a world :P
<Hobbsee> pygi: because you're pygi.
<pygi> Hobbsee: I mean just look at bug #72020
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72020 in brasero "No graba discos Dont burn any cd/dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72020
<pygi> Hobbsee: and there were several like that already :)
<Hobbsee> pygi: fun.
<pygi> Hobbsee: lol, why is everyone laughing :(
* Hobbsee looks around and shrugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72310 in Ubuntu "isapnp hangs on boot time kernel 2.6.17-10-generic (ubuntu edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72310
<pygi> Hobbsee: oh
<palski> Hobbsee: bug #67816
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67816 in kiso "kiso crashes with *** stack smashing detected ***" [Undecided,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67816
<Hobbsee> 38783
<Hobbsee> bug 38783
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38783 in magic-haskell "Lacks content" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38783
<Hobbsee> debian 361573
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 361573 in magic-haskell-doc "magic-haskell-doc: Lacks content." [Important,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/361573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72312 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "started ardour and bzzzzt." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72311 in magic-haskell (universe) "Please sync magic-haskell (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72311
<Hobbsee> palski: oh dear, got sidetracked.
<Hobbsee> palski: did some merging.
<palski> :)
<Hobbsee> palski: have you sent that upstream?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72314 in firefox (main) "Unexpected crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72314
<palski> wait, i'll check usually i do but...
<palski> Hobbsee: Yes, I have sent email about it to upstream but haven't got any feedback :(
<Mez> Hobbsee, get some sleep
<Hobbsee> palski: okay, cool
<Hobbsee> Mez: i could do that, yes
<Hobbsee> palski: path in the debdiff is wrong
<palski> Hobbsee: what path?
<Hobbsee> palski: you need to take all the /tmp/guoslHOI8F/ and /tmp/WRi4Q0GAAk/ bits out
<Hobbsee> else it doesnt patch
<palski> it did for me
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72313 in rsibreak (universe) "Please sync rsibreak (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72313
<Hobbsee> palski: it doesnt with the way debhelper handles it
<Hobbsee> (seeing as those dirs dont actually exist on hte buildds)
<Hobbsee> palski: i fixed it locally, but it's probably handy to know for next time
<Hobbsee> palski: got other bug fixes to upload?
<palski> Thanks, that was new to me, becouse thouse were successfully build on my system...
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> it seems to reference them from the source dir
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72316 in fv (universe) "fv: Please review/sponsor this merged package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72315 in socketapi (universe) "Please sync socketapi (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72317 in firefox (main) "Crash after switching to other tab (many tabs open)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71612 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "writing several CDs doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72318 in gaim (main) "Doesn't update conference server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72318
<pygi> ergh, damn n-c-b!!!
<Hobbsee> pygi: get fixing!  :P
<pygi> Hobbsee: will do, just not right now. FIx is to rewrite it completely
<Hobbsee> heh
<pygi> Hobbsee: to use libburn ofcourse
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72319 in gdm (main) "Fast user switching doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72320 in kdebase (main) "/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu does not exist after installing kdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72321 in sane-backends-extras (universe) "Include Brother scanner drivers (brother2, brother)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72321
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72323 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity does not check if there's enough free space for installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72323
<blue-frog> hi think it's a bug but i don't know how to file it.. wihtout acpi=off I have wifi card recognised by edgy but no cdrom, with acpi=off it's vice versa. with dapper i had both with acpi on
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72325 in hal (main) "NEC dvd-writer ND2500 cannot burn anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72326 in debian-installer (main) "Edgy netboot kernel-panics (Dapper works fine)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72324 in cupsys (main) "cupsys depends on Xlib" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72324
<bddebian> Boo
<pygi> omg, why so much burning related bugs
<pygi> s
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72327 in backup-manager (universe) "incremental backups do not work when directory name contains digits " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72328 in Ubuntu "File system check failed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72329 in firefox (main) "crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72330 in gdm (main) "Login not possible when password contains umlauts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72331 in libxml2 (main) "libxml2-dev package has not be built for new version of libxml2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72331
<pirast> bug 58721
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58721 in xserver-xorg-video-mga "Edgy upgrade breaks multiple Matrox cards" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72332 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72333 in banshee (universe) "Crashes when attempting to access Creative Zen Micro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72334 in hp2xx (universe) "hp2xx creates core dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71590 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Firefox crashes unexpectedly " [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72335 in quodlibet (universe) "Crash during use of info-window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72336 in update-manager (main) "Gnome sessions refuse to login after updates in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72337 in Ubuntu "wake from sleep problem in edgy on Powerbook G4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72338 in kernel-package (main) "Possible typo in kernel/Control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72338
<crimsun> slick, just closed a dozen flashplugin-nonfree bugs.
* mc44 gives crimsun a dozen non-free stars :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72339 in noteedit (universe) "Doesn't show up in the ``Applications'' menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72339
<PriceChild> go crimsun :D
* dsas hugs crimsun
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72340 in gaim (main) "crash while trying to send one contact to another" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72341 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[network-admin]  setting domain name changes localhost alias only for the first time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72342 in gcompris (main) "Crash when clicking on help icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72343 in evince (main) "Printing even/odd pages doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72344 in matplotlib (universe) "[Edgy]  Matplotlib has broken build dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72344
<secretlondon> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72345 in gnome-python-extras (main) "Gtkmozembed crashes on show_all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68939 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Window defaults as being too small/hard to read" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72026 in speedcrunch (main) "speedcrunch crash with a segmentation fault" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72346 in Ubuntu "System unusable when internet connection down and domain name set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72008 in xchat (universe) "Crashed on quit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72347 in binutils (main) "building cross compiler according to README.cross broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72349 in cryptsetup (universe) "Crypted usb drive can't be mounted anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69265 in cupsys (main) "Cups prints only first job on USB printer " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72350 in adept (main) "got sigsev error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72351 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel panic when booting (init)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72352 in libmetakit2.4.9.3 (universe) "dependency sharing problem in metakit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72353 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "X cannot start with Intel 855GM intergrated graphics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72354 in ygraph (universe) "Please sync ygraph (universe) 0.15-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72355 in toolchain-source (universe) "fails to build for i686-linux on edgy amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69504 in lirc (main) "Cannot play movies on shared network drive (SMB) using Totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72356 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72358 in ubiquity (main) "Installation to hd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72360 in acpi-support (main) "Please whitelist Lenovo 3000 C100 for suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72361 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72362 in ubiquity (main) "Error installing KUBUNTU 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72363 in Ubuntu "Lenovo 3000 C100 suspend and hibernate hotkeys don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72364 in gksu (main) "Bug when Ilaunch wifi radar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71486 in evolution (main) "Changing focus after entering a bad date results in a crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72365 in compiz (universe) "resort to power-of-two textures if needed" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71795 in xscreensaver (main) "Hack "glhanoi" has an assertion failure." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72366 in firefox (main) "Random crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72367 in cinepaint (universe) "Cinepaint is not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72370 in pppoeconf (main) "[Merge]  pppoeconf 1.12ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72368 in evolution (main) "evolution smtp fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72369 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Add search functionnality in gtkfilechooser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72371 in gdis (universe) "gdis: Please review/upload this merged package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72372 in kdebase (main) "Safely remove does not work if you have ttf files in the device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72373 in amarok (main) "amarok runs extremely slowly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71579 in graveman (universe) "crash while writing a previously recorded iso image to CD-ROM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72374 in pybliographer (universe) "Please update to latest version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72374
<pygi> ergh, stop reporting burning problems =)
<pygi> Bug joerg :P
* dsas goes to assign them all to pygi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72375 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg segfault in DRIDoBlockHandler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72376 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes when playing a file in the queue immediately after starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72376
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-19
<secretlondon> hi corey
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72377 in bluez-gnome (main) "please sync 0.6-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72377
<TheMuso> crimsun: I don't know whether you saw #72371. I didn't get the sponsors team subscribed in time before the email went out. :)
<crimsun> no, else it'd have been uploaded already ;)
<TheMuso> True that.
<crimsun> (processed.)
<TheMuso> crimsun: Thanks dude. I owe you... I've lost count. :)
<crimsun> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72378 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus fails to browse windows network properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72379 in openoffice.org (main) "Can't drag cells in OpenOffice.org Calc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72380 in Ubuntu "Console font/locales error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72381 in Ubuntu "Add/remove cannot install Opera web browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72382 in mail-notification (universe) "Popup not working with KDE 3.5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72383 in Ubuntu "crash when copying to firefox webmail; maybe elsewhere?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72384 in openoffice.org (main) "open office writer crashes when dealing with multiple tiff files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72385 in gnome-keyring (main) "daemon crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72386 in initramfs-tools (main) "Missing \ in preinst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72387 in lvm-common (main) "Incorrect dependency in initramfs script, system fails to boot. Patch attached" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72388 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Flac files not work in dapper/Amarok 1.4.3 and Kde 3.5.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72389 in seahorse (universe) "Package is out of date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72389
<dsas> secretlondon: slow down :p, leave some bugs for the rest of us ;)
<secretlondon> dsas: you can have them all!
<dsas> secretlondon: :p, it's ok....
<dsas> secretlondon: P.S. you should be idling in #ubuntu-uk too ;), not that it's very active at this time of night
<secretlondon> dsas: I never go in ubuntu-uk actually
<secretlondon> I think i'd end up  fighting with them as some of them annoy me
<secretlondon> especially at 2am after 2 cans of beer
<dsas> secretlondon: Ah, fair enough. Just mentioned it as I'd saw you on the list. It's a much more jovial atmosphere than the list though
<dsas> more relaxed, informal.
<secretlondon> i've managed to flame them a couple of times on the list without trying..
<secretlondon> i keep meaning to withdraw from the list and leave them too it
<dsas> secretlondon: That's a shame.
<secretlondon> They come across like a bunch of old men who specialise in newbie baiting
<dsas> secretlondon: heh, yes there has been some instances of that. I think it's calmed down of late though
<dsas> and as I say, the IRC channel seems different.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72390 in amarok (main) "Amarok collection scanner is crashing during collection rescan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72390
<secretlondon> well I'm not tempted to get involved with them
<secretlondon> I told them I'd rather spend my energies in my lug and they didn't seem terribly bothered
* secretlondon wonders if that's because she's the only girl
<secretlondon> and alas that bunch are the only people I get hostility from
<secretlondon> which is why I don't see them as worth bothering with - I'm not going to go to the CC to oppose them or anything - but it's an utter waste of my time
<dsas> secretlondon: Generally I think, people will just let you go rather than waste energy persuading you to stay.
<dsas> secretlondon: fair enough, you seem to feel quite strongly about it. happy triaging
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72392 in firefox (main) "save file as... crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72392
<secretlondon> dsas: life is too short to deal with them
<dsas> secretlondon: :), I don't like to feel I waste my time either. (which is strange, as I spend most of my life wasting it)
<secretlondon> i never felt welcomed and i don't think they are going to achieve much - my energies are much better spent elsewhere
<secretlondon> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey secretlondon!
<Hobbsee> what's this for?  wikipedia?
<dsas> secretlondon: Perhaps, perhaps not. There seems to be a fair amount of enthusiasm
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: my loco team
<Hobbsee> ah
<dsas> but energy spent bug triaging is arguably more useful anyway :)
<secretlondon> dsas: I think so, and gllug is really high quality
<secretlondon> gllug = my local lug
<Hobbsee> hehe, exactly
<dsas> secretlondon: greater london?
<secretlondon> yep
<secretlondon> greater london linux users group
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: fixed all the bugs in universe yet?
* secretlondon laughs at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: GET TO IT!  kthnksbye!
* dsas pushes some kde bugs Hobbsees way
* Hobbsee closed a couple of secretlondon's bugs yesterday
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: one I reopened as it was about where warty has been archived
<Hobbsee> ah
<secretlondon> and they messed it up
<Hobbsee> but warty is EOL'd, therefore not archived?
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: we have archived under old-releases
<Hobbsee> ahh okay
<secretlondon> old presumably means eol
<dsas> isn't there some requirement to keep the source around?
<secretlondon> dsas: think so
* secretlondon hates firefox bugs that say "it crashed" and nothing more
* Hobbsee doesnt triage them :P
<secretlondon> well you need to ask them for more info which they can't provide as it was random
<dsas> secretlondon: It's the same with thunderbird bugs recently too
<secretlondon> dsas: I bet. We get millions of firefox ones as it gets lots of use
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: our cinepaint bug seems to have got its own forum thread - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288646
<secretlondon> pls don't file bugs on the forums. k thx bye
<secretlondon> someone's claiming on -devel that we have 654 packages in edgy with unmet dependencies..
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: heh.  wonderful.
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: you can check that
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> i fixed cinepaint in feisty yesterday
<secretlondon> nods
<secretlondon> but they mean edgy
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: 652, actually
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: and that's with broken suggests in there too
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: someone says it is including recommends etc
<Hobbsee> it is yeah
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ apt-cache unmet | grep Package | wc -l
<Hobbsee> 652
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ apt-cache unmet | grep Depends | wc -l
<Hobbsee> 109
<Hobbsee> which is still higher than the true number, as some have multiple dependancies that are broken
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: but the 109 is closer
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ apt-cache unmet | grep Recommends | wc -l
<Hobbsee> 205
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ apt-cache unmet | grep Suggests | wc -l
<Hobbsee> 685
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: people dont tend to check the suggests - and the rebuild  tests dont include them
<Hobbsee> (and multiple suggets are included there, so that's higher than the true number)
<secretlondon> eew
<Hobbsee> so not *that* unbelievably high
<secretlondon> does anyone have an edgy box to test bug #72302?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72302 in sip4-qt3 "Installing python-sip4 remove hwdb-client-kde kubuntu-desktop python-qt4 on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72302
* secretlondon is lagged badly.
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: yeah, i can confirm that as of last night
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: also, if you have a feisty pbuilder, you can check it too :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72395 in Ubuntu "Edgy not listed as 'Testing' on official website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72395
* secretlondon glares at bug #72395
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72395 in Ubuntu "Edgy not listed as 'Testing' on official website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72395
<Hobbsee> idiot bug report, that one
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: python-qt4 needs a merge, anyway
<Hobbsee> which we cant do until qt4 stuff is merged.  ugh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72398 in klibido (universe) "Please sync klibido (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72399 in Ubuntu "ati driver install incompatible with Edgy " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72400 in wvdial (main) "wvdial does not allow blank username/password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72401 in usplash (main) "64bit usplash, doesn't look like 32bit." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72402 in jde (multiverse) "jde need cedet-contrib as dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72403 in Ubuntu "UTC not available in Time and Date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72404 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails to show changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72406 in slashem (universe) "Please sync slashem (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72408 in gnumeric (main) "Program crashes for no apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72409 in kubuntu-meta (main) "kdesu doesnt accept password! but sudo does." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71791 in kdepim (main) "importing .p12 certificate fails with "decryption failed" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72410 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Pressing key results in extra characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72411 in libpng (main) "ver. 1.2.8rel-5.1ubuntu0.1 causes browsers to fail on links to .png or .jpg files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71607 in mono (main) "Mono crashed suddenly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72412 in trashapplet (main) "Trash applet sometimes wrongly display "empty trash" option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72413 in xemacs21 (universe) "Please sync xemacs21 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72415 in firefox (main) "cacert.org root certificate inclusion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72416 in xfce4-radio-plugin (universe) "Sono scomparse le icone in xfce4 dopo aver disattivato un opzione per i caratteri." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72417 in acpid (main) "Uniwill 258KA doesn't resume after suspend/hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72418 in phpmyadmin (universe) "3 security issues: PMASA-2006-7, PMASA-2006-8, PMASA-2006-9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72419 in adonthell (universe) "Request to sync adonthell version 0.3.4.cvs.20050813-2.4 from Debian Sid, main." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72420 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Garbage on screen then crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72421 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Impress 2.0.4 doesn't play sounds." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72422 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72423 in control-center (main) "[gnome-keybinding-properties]  Cannot disable "logout" keybinding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72425 in ubiquity (main) "grub install failure (fatal)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72426 in ubiquity (main) "Tried to install Kubuntu in another partion. Ubuntu existing in 1, 5. Grub encountered a problem upon boot. System has been broken ever since. Cannot re-install Ubuntu 6.06 or Kubuntu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72424 in gaim (main) "crashes during file transfer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71720 in beagle (main) "Current version of Beagle is 0.2.12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72427 in Ubuntu "AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ CPU showing as unknown processor in the devices list." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72428 in gnome-hearts (universe) "[Merge]  gnome-hearts 0.1.3-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72429 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "the radeon module doesn't allow my processor to go in another power state than c2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72430 in imagemagick (main) "Core dump when converting from tga to png" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72431 in xorg (main) "offset after changing resolution 1280x800 -> 1024x768)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72431
<cypher1> which is the best product to start doing bug fixing
<Hobbsee> any of them?/
<Hobbsee> bug fixing, or triaging?
<Hobbsee> i saw a whole heap in beagle
<Hobbsee> cypher1: programs that you use, so you can test them out
<cypher1> Hobbsee, thanks
<cypher1> fixing
<Hobbsee> :)
<cypher1> i want to start with very small things so that i can learn the hang of it first
<cypher1> doing a search on bugs.ubuntu.com
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72432 in tellico (universe) "[Merge]  tellico 1.2.4-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72433 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crashes when moving pictures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71839 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "In Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft: After install nvidia-glx and setup the system for the new driver, the Hibernate and Suspend don't resume video anymore with a nVidia GeForce 6200 AGP video card." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72434 in dates (universe) "Should allow import of ical files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68901 in xserver-xorg-video-unichrome (universe) "xorg doesn't startup with unichrome driver (on edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72435 in pan (main) "[Edgy]  Crashes after editing preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72436 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "Update Nvidia driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72436
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72437 in dak (universe) "Dak is broken in edgy, lack of python2.3-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72438 in firefox (main) "spinning beryl cube crashes firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71930 in gnome-panel (main) "Drawer resizing on the edge of the screen causes it to freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72440 in hardinfo (universe) "crash after clicking on storage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72441 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "nvidia module installed with the wrong name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72442 in cupsys (main) "Landscape printing works with pdftops from xpdf-utils but not with poppler-utils" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72443 in Ubuntu "kernel oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72444 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Only one CPU available on core 2 duo " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72445 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Edgy Eft stops for 3 mn while booting." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72447 in firefox (main) "Another strange termination while surfing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72446 in discover1-data (main) "pci.lst needs to be updated for the S3 ProSavageDDR K4M266 video chip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72448 in gnash (universe) "Gnash core dump on Firefox startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72449 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "mondoarchive -g; coredump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72450 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71941 in heartbeat-2 (universe) "Request heartbeat-2 backport to dapper-backports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72451 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed kubuntu 6.06.1-desktop-i386 on PIII 550MHz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72451
<tormod> there are some bugs on discover1-data, when I updated one of them, it got transferred to discover-data. Funny enough another guy filed a new bug on discover1-data today, it was not transferred.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72452 in sooperlooper (universe) "slgui makes Xorg use all the cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72453 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Online help for 6.10 refers to gnome disks manager which isn't included in the distribution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72454 in firefox (main) "firefox crash when clicking and dragging a link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72455 in alsa-lib (main) "MPlayer crashes when changing language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72456 in ubiquity (main) "Xubuntu installer crash on grub install to USB Xubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72457 in mono (main) "Gmcs Crashes when compiling with scons" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72458 in firefox (main) "Firefox icon is too big" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72459 in Ubuntu "Installation Failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72460 in ubiquity (main) "Installation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72461 in evince (main) "Can't print multiple pages on one page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72462 in gnash (universe) "gnash crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72464 in Ubuntu "System becomes unstable when running Xen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72463 in Ubuntu "edgy hd-media installer fails [at iso-scan] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72466 in kopete (main) "kopete crashes after trying to delete a contact" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72466
<secretlondon> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72468 in gnome-applets (main) "Trash looks empty, isn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72470 in gaim (main) "Gaim died after sendind a file with msn protocol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72469 in Ubuntu "Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libpixmap.so"," [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71764 in Ubuntu "Computer crashes reading some ogg theora movies. Must restart all." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72471 in libfcgi-ruby (universe) "Unmet dependency: libfcgi0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72472 in ubiquity (main) "Problemas instalando y con la creacin de particiones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72473 in easytag (universe) "Crashed while saving changes on few files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72474 in dvdrip (multiverse) "Bug in dvd::rip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72475 in apt (main) "apt segmentation faults (core dump) in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72476 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "PCI Allocation Errors with ATI Radeon Xpress 200M" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72477 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox hangs when burning a dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72478 in apt (main) "apt-get update gpg error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72479 in stopmotion (universe) "stopmotion wont run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72480 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu can't set-up with ATI Radeon 9800 Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72480
<rexbron> hello, could some one please look at this bug and help triage it? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/68964
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68964 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "Wrong resoultion selected at login and when resuming from hibernate/suspend" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<secretlondon> hi dsas
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72481 in aptitude (main) "Aptitude command "changelog" falsely given in Finnish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72481
<dsas> hi secretlondon
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68964 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Wrong resoultion selected at login and when resuming from hibernate/suspend" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72482 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client cannot resolve host name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72482
<secretlondon> whaa bug #72483
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72483 in Ubuntu "Graphics arn't as good as they are when I boot windows instead of ubuntu..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72483
<secretlondon> many of them are borderline support requests
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72483 in Ubuntu "Graphics arn't as good as they are when I boot windows instead of ubuntu..." [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72483
<dsas> hmm, yeah. they're the annoying ones. You don't know whether or reject them and send them to the support tracker, or ask them for more info (and possibly end up sending them to support anyway)
<secretlondon> I ask for more info but they generally don't get back to us
<dsas> secretlondon: yeah, that seems to happen more often on the borderline support requests.
<secretlondon> i think because they can't work out how to provide the info we need
<rexbron> secretlondon: I took a look and recomended he open a support request or ask for help in #ubuntu
<secretlondon> rexbron: cool
<rexbron> secretlondon: I'll leave it up to you to decide to close the bug (but I think it should be)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72484 in Ubuntu "KDE + IceWM window dimensions changing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72484
<secretlondon> rexbron: but actually we should auto detect appropriate screen resolutions as part of it Just Working
<secretlondon> so it could be argued that it's a bug
<rexbron> yep, I agree
<rexbron> but this may be a result of not having the right drivers
<secretlondon> which should be auto installed
<rexbron> or needing something like 915resolution
<rexbron> strangely, I have a i915 chipset, yet never needed the 915resoution (unless it is install without me knowing which would be good)
<secretlondon> bug #72438 - i feel like saying "well don't then.."
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72438 in firefox "spinning beryl cube crashes firefox" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72486 in Ubuntu "KDEInit ne peut pas lancer  kate . (= KDEInit couldnt launch  kate .)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72485 in blender (universe) "blender crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71844 in banshee-official-plugins (universe) "Please sync banshee-official-plugins 0.11.2-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72487 in gaim (main) "gaim just crashed (edgy on mac mini)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72488 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when clicking a link w/ Save As" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72489 in Ubuntu "no splash in Edgy for PPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72490 in kdepim (main) "kpilot deletes all calendar and todo entries from palm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72491 in Ubuntu "kdesu adept_manager does not authenticate like sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72491
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-14
<paulduf> heno, I believe that we won't fix upgrade issues in Edgy now, but I believe it is not uncommon for old bugs to still apply to current version, except maybe packaging bugs that make the update stop, but then again, it is unclear what is the correct thing to do in this case (I have no authority at all, just a normal bug squasher)
<ubotu> New bug: #162656 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "microphone auto unmutes after serveral minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162656
<ubotu> New bug: #162657 in xaos (main) "XaoS -fullscreen doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162657
<mvo_> paulduf: it is overwriten
<mvo_> heno_: its sort-of-useful, I want to have a good understanding what went wrong in between dapper-hardy so that the upgrader tries to get those cases right
<mvo_> heno_: but if the report has no logs, its useless
<ubotu> New bug: #162661 in ubuntu "/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/J: failed to write cache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162661
<heno_> mvo_: ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #162658 in ubuntu "svn unknown error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162658
<ubotu> New bug: #162659 in ubuntu "/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/J: failed to write cache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162659
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #162662 in evolution (main) "Error while Expunging folder." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162662
<ogra> bee
<ubotu> New bug: #162664 in vlc (universe) "none of VLCs output modules play nice with Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162664
<paulduf> mvo: thanks, (for info that old logs are overwritten)
<ubotu> New bug: #162665 in compiz (main) "Compiz should allow exceptions for window transparency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162665
<paulduf> pedro (Villavicienco): You should update the web page after each bug you deal with
<ubotu> New bug: #162666 in update-manager (main) "Open links with middle click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162666
<ubotu> New bug: #162667 in koffice2 (universe) "missing kdefx prevents koffice2 to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162667
<paulduf> Wow, effective my message (but now I must wait pedro to finish editing :-))
<pedro_> paulduf: sure, thanks for the reminder
<pedro_> done
<paulduf> pedro: ok, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #162668 in svn-workbench (universe) "[gutsy] svn workbench fails when using umlaut in comment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162668
<ubotu> New bug: #162669 in kdebase (main) "kwin-dev package needed (kdebase-dev split)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162669
<ubotu> New bug: #162671 in ubuntu "VT6656 wireless chipset is unsupported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162671
<sourcercito> paulduf, sorry about 50499
<ubotu> New bug: #162672 in ubuntu "Apps that use D-Bus don't work over SSH" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162672
<ubotu> New bug: #162673 in epiphany (universe) "after ctrl+enter, down does not move the focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162673
<ubotu> New bug: #162676 in ubuntu "Network manager (nm-applet) asks for keyring password after login or resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162676
<ubotu> New bug: #162674 in bug-buddy (main) "[Merge] bug-buddy 2.20.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162674
<ubotu> New bug: #162677 in linux-meta (main) "restricted nvidia driver fails after gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162677
<ubotu> New bug: #162678 in gdm (main) "Ipv6 enabled gdm can't get host correctly in ipv4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162678
<paulduf> sourcecito: really thinks that bug #50499 should stay invalid? Looks to me it could have usefull info even if we don't know if it still apply to feisty
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50499 in update-manager "upgrade to dapper removes xchat" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50499
<ubotu> New bug: #162679 in nautilus (main) "php files get classified as html" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162679
<ubotu> New bug: #162680 in torrentflux (universe) "Downloading all files fails if some files have already been downloaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162680
<ubotu> New bug: #162681 in glibc (main) "libc6-i386 dependency not met in gutsy x86_64 after upgrade of libc6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162681
<paulduf> I have reopened #50499
<sourcercito> paulduf, ok, as i said, i'll leave to your discretion
<sourcercito> i was just pointing out that, the submitter doesn't give feedback on the last question for almost 9 months
<ubotu> New bug: #162683 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "DVD-RAM writing error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162683
<paulduf> Was not really realizing this was that long. Still believe however that it is up to mvo to decide if he want to close bug #50499
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50499 in update-manager "upgrade to dapper removes xchat" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50499
<ubotu> New bug: #162684 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Sony Vaio VGN-FZ* Fn Keys Not Working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162684
<ubotu> New bug: #162685 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162685
<sourcercito> paulduf, don't worry about it, as long you're working on it, won't harm anyone, i think, leave it open ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #162686 in ubuntu "1267 - Illegal mix of collations (latin1_swedish_ci,COERCIBLE) and (utf8_general_ci,IMPLICIT) for operation 'find_in_set'  this on mysql-server-4.1.15, this bug is repair on 4.1.16     OOPS-683B1042" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162686
<ubotu> New bug: #162687 in gv (universe) "gv (gs) gobbles gigabyte of virtual memory with empty font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162687
<paulduf> Just as a remember, it is usefull to keep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses near while triaging (I say it for me as much as for others)
<ubotu> New bug: #162689 in update-manager (main) "apt versionupgrade crashes when upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162689
<ubotu> New bug: #162691 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Insert Picture causes Writer to crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162691
<calc> i'm almost back down to the number of new bugs i had in august :)
 * calc hopes to be down to ~ 0 by next week
<calc> i've processed 100 NEW bugs since yesterday :)
<ubotu> New bug: #162693 in oolite (multiverse) "Please sync oolite 1.65-6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162693
<ubotu> New bug: #162695 in rhythmbox (main) "will not play audio from library after changing location to new network folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162695
<ubotu> New bug: #162692 in eel2 (main) "[Merge] eel2 2.20.0-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162692
<ubotu> New bug: #162696 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Presentation will not open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162696
<bdmurray> ogasawara: can you add me to 45507 and set it to green?
<bdmurray> or let me know when you are done
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yup
<bdmurray> ogasawara: are you using editmoin?  I find it much faster for stuff like this
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yes, but it sort of annoying having to update the wiki after triaging each bug
<bdmurray> ogasawara: yeah, it would be neat if you could script editmoin somehow
<ubotu> New bug: #162698 in gnome-network (universe) "Network Manager very erratic, not saving changes, etc." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162698
<ogasawara> bdmurray:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/99451
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99451 in update-manager "update manager fails to complete update (kubuntu, edgy->feisty): missing packages" [Undecided,New]
<ogasawara> bdmurray: seems like an old report, in that case do we just want to ask if it's still an issue?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: yeah, I could plop in a stock reply if you want to see what it looks like
<ogasawara> bdmurray: that'd be great, go ahead
<bdmurray> ogasawara: done
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'll update the wiki for you
<ogasawara> damn, you're quick
<bdmurray> indeed
<bdmurray> ogasawara: have I mentioned that sending attachments via e-mail to a bug report doesn't work?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: nope
<bdmurray> okay, well that is probably what happened with bug 150358
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150358 in update-manager "Preparing upgrade to gutys freeze fetching files at 77 of 78" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150358
<ubotu> New bug: #162700 in eclipse-pydev (universe) "package eclipse-pydev-gcj 1.2.5-2 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-removal script a retourn? une erreur de sortie d'?tat 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162700
<ubotu> New bug: #162701 in pidgin (main) "pidgin freezes while typing a message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162701
<ubotu> New bug: #162704 in flac (main) "[Feisty] update of xmms-flac disables plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162704
<ubotu> New bug: #162705 in nautilus (main) "different wallpapers on each desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162705
<ubotu> New bug: #162706 in samba (main) "smb.conf resolve order messes up Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162706
<bdmurray> bug 71028 is interesting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71028 in update-manager "Malformed Apt Source Causes Segfault in Synaptic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/71028
<bdmurray> paulduf: you confirmed that one right?
<bdmurray> I'm not able to reproduce it on Gutsy if I understand the bug correctly
<ogasawara> bdmurray: what team do we assign update-manager bugs to?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: when they are confirmed or triaged?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: triaged
<bdmurray> ogasawara: assignment isn't necessary - the kernel team is just special that way
<ogasawara> bdmurray: ah
<ace_suares> hi all... is this hug day ?
<bdmurray> ace_suares: A mini hug day - we are specifically focusing on update-manager bug reports
<ace_suares> cool - how's it going ?
<bdmurray> ace_suares: pretty well you can see the list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20071114
<bdmurray> and also look at pretty pictures at http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/update-manager/plots/
<bdmurray> the 1day graphs are quite impressive
<ace_suares> Search for duplicates (and mark if found) or (missing text ?)
<ace_suares> wow impressive list....
<bdmurray> yeah, we are trying to do some clean up and also get some traction with new tags for update-manager
<ace_suares> unfortunately i don't have the time today, and I am also quite new as mmbr of bugsquad, but i'd like to do such a minihugday on kdepim/kmail
<ace_suares> someday...
<ubotu> New bug: #162708 in ubuntu "Ubuntu working with Google Android" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162708
<ubotu> New bug: #162709 in yum (universe) "yum can't load cElementTree module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162709
<pedro_> yum? do we have yum?!
<andrea-bs> apt-cache search yum
<andrea-bs> yum - Advanced front-end for rpm
<pedro_> just saw it, oh gosh
<ubotu> New bug: #162710 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "Cannot access wireless networks keys when user change is session password." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162710
<ubotu> New bug: #162712 in evolution-data-server (main) "Changing "Show" Catagory in Contacts causes Memo, Calendar & Address Book to crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162712
<bdmurray> pedro_: are you updating the wiki?
<pedro_> not now, why?
<bdmurray> I've looked at a couple of bugs only to find they have already been worked on
<pedro_> oh yeah that.. that's probably because i'm not looking to the list in the wiki page..
<pedro_> i'm going trough the whole list of bugs in u-m
<bdmurray> Oh, well that's good.
<pedro_> I'll review my list now and update the wiki
<ubotu> New bug: #162714 in compiz (main) "Use opaque resize instead of rectangle resize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162714
<paulduf> Well, I am stopping for now. Good bug day squashing every one!
<bdmurray> paulduf: thanks for all of your help!
<ogasawara> bdmurray, pedro:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/125796
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125796 in update-manager "Update Manger did not update correctly" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> paulduf: bye thanks !
<ogasawara> what do we do again with reports needing translations?
<pedro_> ogasawara: 4 months old, I'd mark it as invalid and ask for a new report in english if the bug is still present
<pedro_> probably isn't
<ogasawara> pedro_: cool thanks.  I just stock replied asking if it's still an issue
<bdmurray> blah blah "English is the common language of Ubuntu developers could you please post your error message in English?"
<pedro_> cool!
<bdmurray> bug 149078 is kind of interesting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149078 in update-manager "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149078
<bdmurray> you'll notice that in the head of mainlog it indicates the version of release-upgrade 0.77
<bdmurray> which is a bit old so it'd be worthwhile to see if it is still an issue for the reporter
<bdmurray> I think I neglected to document where to find the version of release-upgrader
<bdmurray> Is that information helpful?
<bdmurray> keescook: can you comment on bug 161888?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161888 in update-manager "upgrade to gutsy requires user to make poor security choice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161888
<keescook> bdmurray: checking...
<keescook> bdmurray: sure, confirm, wishlist, assign mvo?  I think that falls into the "don't teach bad habits" goal I have.
<bdmurray> keescook: what would a solution be?
<keescook> bdmurray: had update-manager not store its downloaded self in a weird location.  :)
<keescook> s/had/have/
<bdmurray> writing a clue file for 'dpkg --reconfigure -a' might be interesting
 * bdmurray does it
<ubotu> New bug: #162716 in ubuntu "FIREFOX" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162716
<bdmurray> ubotu makes me sad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makes me sad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bdmurray> or better would be 'dpkg --configure -a' for the clue file
<bdmurray> silly me
<ubotu> New bug: #162717 in ubuntu "desktop multiplier restarts computer over and over and doesn't detect settings right, causes crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162717
<bdmurray> okay, I'm out for lunch - bbiab
<lifeless> viao
<ubotu> New bug: #162718 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent crashes for no aparent reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162718
<ubotu> New bug: #162719 in ubuntu "In GUTSY, unchecking Enable System Beep not completely working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162719
<ubotu> New bug: #162720 in gtranslator (universe) "Cannot save if there is a space in directory name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162720
<bdmurray> anybody else seen "WARNING no activity on terminal" messages?
<bdmurray> for the update-manager bugs
<bdmurray> heh
<bdmurray> "I know you
<bdmurray> probably have this inherent sense of things but your operating system kicks
<bdmurray> serious ass."
<bdmurray> from a reply from a bug today
<IntuitiveNipple> I wish it'd kick a few more bugs into touch, too :p
<ubotu> New bug: #162722 in ubuntu "gutsy - system sounds don't work at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162722
<ubotu> New bug: #162723 in xulrunner-1.9 (universe) "xulrunner-1.9 build leaves orphaned find processes, hangs buildds" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162723
<ubotu> New bug: #162724 in ccid (universe) "builtin O2 Micro CCID SC reader not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162724
<ubotu> New bug: #162725 in hal (main) "Brightness only works at certain levels with g-p-m due to invalid levels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162725
<ubotu> New bug: #162726 in xorg (main) "Xorg Crash when closing screen on clone desktop setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162726
<ubotu> New bug: #162729 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox stores file wrong to ipod" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162729
<ubotu> New bug: #162694 in ubuntu "cant install updates or package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162694
<ubotu> New bug: #162728 in compiz (main) "[patch] Metacity-like window raise/lower" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162728
<ubotu> New bug: #162730 in compiz (main) "Ugly black border around xterms with compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162730
<ubotu> New bug: #162731 in hybserv (universe) "hybserv initscript not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162731
<ubotu> New bug: #162735 in compiz (main) "Smart window placement not so smart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162735
<ubotu> New bug: #162734 in ubuntu "Titles very big" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162734
<ubotu> New bug: #162736 in dvd+rw-tools (main) "growisofs buffer size does not respect bufsize option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162736
<ubotu> New bug: #162737 in sound-juicer (main) "no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162737
<ubotu> New bug: #162738 in smokeping (universe) "Please sync smokeping 2.2.6-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162738
<calc> what is a country that uses arabic?
 * calc is checking on bug 126119
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126119 in openoffice.org "I can not change OpenOffice interface to Arabic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126119
<calc> i think one of the openoffice.org-l10n-* packages provides it but i don't know which he needs
<ubotu> New bug: #162739 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "mysql-query-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_source_view_new()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162739
<calc> nm, found the answer from rene
<ubotu> New bug: #162744 in gnome-keyring (main) "Changing the user password should also change password for the "login" keyring." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162744
<ubotu> New bug: #162727 in baltix (main) "feature-request: splash screen could show random quotes while loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162727
<ubotu> New bug: #162745 in linux-meta (main) "(gutsy) ATI driver shows movie outside window and overrides other videos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162745
<ubotu> New bug: #162746 in tmw (universe) "Please sync tmw 0.0.23-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162746
<ubotu> New bug: #162747 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "OpenOffice's calc cannot overwrite files residing on CIFS share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162747
<ubotu> New bug: #162748 in cryptsetup (main) "(gutsy) encrypted linux filesystem issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162748
<ubotu> New bug: #162749 in gst-pulse (universe) "Please sync gst-pulse (main) 0.9.4-2 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162749
<ubotu> New bug: #162750 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "(Gutsy) screens and graphics setup with(out) restricted drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162750
<ubotu> New bug: #162751 in trayer (universe) "Please sync trayer 1.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162751
<ubotu> New bug: #162752 in ubuntu "internal error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162752
<ubotu> New bug: #162753 in gnump3d (universe) "gnump3d does not list lame as a required or recommended package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162753
<ubotu> New bug: #162756 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Cannot login as user after hard crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162756
<ubotu> New bug: #162757 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Screen blanks permanently on Toshiba Satellite 1800 during 7.10 Live CD bootup or full installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162757
<ubotu> New bug: #162758 in gnome-launch-box (universe) "Please sync gnome-launch-box (universe) 0.2-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162758
<ubotu> New bug: #162761 in ubuntu "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 is hanging up whn using restricted driver " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162761
<ubotu> New bug: #162762 in compiz (main) "widget layer is below full-screen windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162762
<ubotu> New bug: #162742 in exaile "[gutsy-backport-request] Please backport exaile 0.2.11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162742
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-15
<ubotu> New bug: #162764 in kdevelop (universe) "kdevelop indicates non-existing syntax error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162764
<ubotu> New bug: #162765 in transmission (universe) "[hardy] New upstream release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162765
<ubotu> New bug: #162769 in bandersnatch (universe) "please remove from archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162769
<ubotu> New bug: #162772 in adept (main) "Update Error: Error Committing Changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162772
<ubotu> New bug: #162773 in ubuntu "ipw3945 driver may occasionally crash suspend-to-ram - which can be avoided entirely by adding this module and ieee80211 in the MODULES section of acpi-support (and/or pm-utils equivalent)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162773
<ubotu> New bug: #162770 in gambas (universe) "[hardy] New upstream gambas release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162770
<ubotu> New bug: #162775 in wpasupplicant (main) "non-root use of wpa_cli not possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162775
<ubotu> New bug: #162777 in gnome-panel (main) "can't install hp deskjet 712c printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162777
<ubotu> New bug: #162779 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash when opening ~/.wine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162779
<ubotu> New bug: #162784 in libpam-ccreds (universe) "Please sync libpam-ccreds 7-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162784
<ubotu> New bug: #162786 in ubuntu "Forced umount.nfs doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162786
<ubotu> New bug: #162787 in ubuntu "ASUS Laptop function key inop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162787
<ubotu> New bug: #162788 in ubuntu "Request for explicit warnings/messages on package transitions b/n releases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162788
<ubotu> New bug: #162789 in ubuntu "Flash-plugin causes xorg to eat my memory when right clicking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162789
<ubotu> New bug: #162790 in firefox (main) "mouse scroll wheel rolled up/back causes context menu to appear " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162790
<ubotu> New bug: #162792 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162792
<ubotu> New bug: #162793 in gconf (universe) "Changing login language confuses gconfd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162793
<ubotu> New bug: #162795 in nautilus (main) "Cannot rename files with zh_HK locale in Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162795
<ubotu> New bug: #162797 in driftnet (universe) "request for IPv6 support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162797
<ubotu> New bug: #162799 in evolution (main) "Improper day value in time field in evolution calendar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162799
<ubotu> New bug: #162800 in ubuntu "RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ Network card is "Unclamed"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162800
<ubotu> New bug: #162801 in gstreamer0.10-pitfdll (universe) "Please sync gstreamer0.10-pitfdll 0.9.1.1+cvs20070321-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (contrib )" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162801
<ubotu> New bug: #162802 in ubuntu "boot : modprobe fails directly after Gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162802
<TheMuso> /c/c
<TheMuso> argh
<RAOF> Hm.  Something's wrong with seb's requestsync script :)
<ubotu> New bug: #162804 in gstreamer (universe) "gstreamer ape support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162804
<ubotu> New bug: #162805 in pioneers (universe) "Please sync pioneers 0.11.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable	(main)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162805
<ubotu> New bug: #162808 in mplayer (multiverse) "Package up the MPlayer binary codecs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162808
<ubotu> New bug: #162809 in update-manager (main) "n'arrive pas à installer la version 7.10 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162809
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #162810 in rhythmbox (main) "alexander thanh tung" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162810
<ubotu> New bug: #162812 in evolution (main) "repeatedly prompted for password after "backup settings" completed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162812
<ubotu> New bug: #162637 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[CVE-2007-5908] Buffer overflow in the (1) sysfs_show_available_clocksources and (2) sysfs_show_current_clocksources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162637
<ubotu> New bug: #162385 in drupal5 (universe) "[Security] Several Security Issues for drupal 5.x before 5.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162385
<ubotu> New bug: #162642 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[CVE-2007-5904] Multiple buffer overflows in CIFS VFS in Linux kernel 2.6.23 and earlier" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162642
<ubotu> New bug: #162815 in gnome-panel (main) "I have bug whit log out, always do it that same back to login whitout selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162815
<ubotu> New bug: #162819 in heartbeat-2 (universe) "Heartbeat creates multiple processes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162819
<ubotu> New bug: #162820 in gpsim-lcd (universe) "libgpsim_lcd won't load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162820
<ubotu> New bug: #162821 in gbindadmin (universe) "Settings root differs from that of bind9 package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162821
<ubotu> New bug: #162822 in hw-detect (main) "Gutsy server install on Sun Ultra 2 fails to discover scsi controller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162822
<ubotu> New bug: #162823 in kdesudo (main) "wrong manpage for kdesu is shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162823
<ubotu> New bug: #162825 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes/locks in myspace profile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162825
<ubotu> New bug: #162824 in network-config (universe) "Changing IP address doesn't change subnet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162824
<ubotu> New bug: #162826 in mono (main) "[Mono] Buffer overflow in Mono 1.2.5.1 and earlier" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162826
<ubotu> New bug: #162827 in linux-meta (main) "[MadWifi] denial of service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162827
<ubotu> New bug: #162828 in ubuntu "djview cause X to restart, killing  current session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162828
<ubotu> New bug: #162829 in adept (main) "One button not translated to French" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162829
<ubotu> New bug: #162830 in ubuntu "Installer Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162830
<ubotu> New bug: #162831 in gnome-session (main) "system > preference > sessions unchecked items still appear in session file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162831
<ubotu> New bug: #162832 in thunderbird (main) "Not possible to assign separate smtp server to account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162832
<saivann> Does somebody knows a terminal command which can show what ubuntu release is installed, AMD64 or i386?
<ubotu> New bug: #162835 in openoffice.org (main) "Window top bar and side borders dissapear on Open Office Calc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162835
<ubotu> New bug: #162836 in qt4-x11 (main) "qt4-dev-tools broken package?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162836
<ubotu> New bug: #162837 in sudo (main) "Global environment variables are not global in sudo shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162837
<ubotu> New bug: #162838 in gzip (main) "Please sync gzip 1.3.12-3.2  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162838
<ubotu> New bug: #162840 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-client does not support pulseaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162840
<ubotu> New bug: #162841 in vmware-server (partner) "Instructs users to upgrade it outside of the packaging system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162841
<ubotu> New bug: #162842 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] OpenOffice crashes when adding new colors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162842
<ubotu> New bug: #162843 in docbook2odf (universe) "Package dependency missing : perlmagick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162843
<ubotu> New bug: #162844 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-client does not recognize ESS  ES1983S Maestro-3i" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162844
<ubotu> New bug: #162845 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_prepare()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162845
<ubotu> New bug: #162847 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird abunomaly finish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162847
<ubotu> New bug: #162848 in totem (main) "totem is unable to play rm files after i upgraded it ubuntu 7.10 . any reason?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162848
<ubotu> New bug: #162849 in ubuntu "mic not working with SiS SI7012 (ALSA)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162849
<ubotu> New bug: #162850 in glibc (main) "strftime(3) segfaults when passed NULL as tm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162850
<ubotu> New bug: #162852 in xmedcon (universe) "Please sync xmedcon 0.9.10-2  (universe) from Debian unstable	(main)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162852
<ubotu> New bug: #162853 in evolution (main) "evolution email address autocomplete is broken after compose window is moved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162853
<ubotu> New bug: #162854 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy] kernel runs out of memory: Out of memory / invoked oom-killer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162854
<ubotu> New bug: #162855 in ubuntu "add/remove help integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162855
<ubotu> New bug: #162856 in hal-info (main) "My phone W550i keeps showing "Insert a sime card" on the screen even when the sim is present. It happens when the phone is kept in horizontal position for a long time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162856
<Hobbsee> ....ubuntu runs on your cell phone too now?
<persia> That sounds like a hardware issue, or at least a device issue, rather than an Ubuntu issue, but I'm not sure "Don't do that then" is the right response.
<ubotu> New bug: #162857 in jabref (multiverse) "Support in shell wrapper for IcedTea (wishlist)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162857
<ubotu> New bug: #162859 in kdesudo (main) "kdesudo-1.2.0-ubuntu2 fails with libqimsw-multi.so: undefined symbol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162859
<ubotu> New bug: #162860 in w3m-el (universe) "Please sync w3m-el 1.4.4-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162860
<ubotu> New bug: #162861 in ktorrent (main) "broken Polish translation of ktorrent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162861
<ubotu> New bug: #162863 in ntfs-3g (main) "Install ntfs-3g as setuid so the option 'users' works on fstab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162863
<ubotu> New bug: #162864 in ubuntu "No modem supported on Wine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162864
<ubotu> New bug: #162865 in ubuntu "au.archive.ubuntu.com is useless." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162865
<ubotu> New bug: #162866 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Restart hang ups on laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162866
<ubotu> New bug: #162867 in nautilus (main) "File Browser crashes some times while accessing directories through ssh." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162867
<ubotu> New bug: #162870 in ircii-pana (universe) "Removal of ircii-pana" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162870
<ubotu> New bug: #162871 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162871
<ubotu> New bug: #162874 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mousetweaks" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162874
<ubotu> New bug: #162877 in ubuntu "Open Office 2.3 Crash importing MS Word Docs on Kubuntu Gutsy AMD64 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162877
<ubotu> New bug: #162878 in ubuntu "Making a link on Kubunto Gutsy desktop crashes KDE desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162878
<ubotu> New bug: #162880 in gnome-app-install (main) "link to Synaptic and updates frome add/remove" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162880
<ubotu> New bug: #162881 in python-django (universe) "sync version 0.96.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162881
<ubotu> New bug: #162882 in ubuntu "unmountable partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162882
<ubotu> New bug: #162883 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird doesn't open URL's in default browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162883
<ubotu> New bug: #162889 in ubuntu "X crashes upon screan saver configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162889
<ubotu> New bug: #162890 in emacs22 (main) "comint-watch-for-password-prompt does not catch sudo prompt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162890
<ubotu> New bug: #162892 in openoffice.org (main) "mail merge fields disappear after saving letters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162892
<akincer> Why is Ubuntu using qwt 4.x and not qwt5.x?
<seb128> akincer:
<seb128> Package: qwt
<seb128> Binary: libqwt5-qt4, libqwt5-qt3, libqwt5-qt4-dev, libqwt5-qt3-dev, libqwt5-doc
<seb128> Version: 5.0.2-2
<seb128> ?
<ubotu> New bug: #162895 in ubuntu "Thinkpad sleep button stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162895
<ubotu> New bug: #162897 in ubuntu "Restricted Drivers fail to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162897
<akincer> seb128: I'm talking about libqwt-dev specifically
<akincer> It appears there's some stuff in there that Bacula needs and can't build without it
<akincer> Should have been more clear
<seb128> akincer: use libqwt5-qt3-dev
<ubotu> New bug: #162898 in ubuntu "package libsdl1.2-dev missing sdl.pc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162898
<akincer> I already solved it by downloading qwt 5, building it and pointing Bacula to that directory.
<akincer> I'll try that in another test run
<akincer> Thank you for the suggestion
<seb128> you're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #162900 in ubuntu "Gutsy: Samsung ML-1740 not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162900
<ubotu> New bug: #162901 in ubuntu "Planet Ubuntu lacks author div ids" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162901
<ubotu> New bug: #162903 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "firefox crashes when launching pop-up from pop-up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162903
<ubotu> New bug: #162904 in ubuntu "Ubuntu not listed in dictionary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162904
<ubotu> New bug: #162906 in ubuntu "nvidia dual monitors broken after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162906
<ubotu> New bug: #162907 in vmware-server (partner) "Remote authentication fails due to bogus PAM configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162907
<ubotu> New bug: #162908 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "SATA CD/DVD I/O error render system unresponsive, 100% cpu load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162908
<ubotu> New bug: #162909 in ubuntu "No audio on Toshiba Satellite U300 with Gutsy i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162909
<ubotu> New bug: #162910 in gnome-screensaver (main) "When locking manually, theme setting is ignored, random hack starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162910
<ubotu> New bug: #162911 in vmware-server (partner) "Clobbers changes to configuration files on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162911
<ubotu> New bug: #162912 in foobillard (universe) "Please merge foobillard 3.0a-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162912
<ubotu> New bug: #162913 in ubuntu "cpptest needs packaging" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162913
<ubotu> New bug: #162914 in compiz (main) "can't exit rdesktop fullscreen mode when compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162914
<ubotu> New bug: #162915 in kdebase (main) "konsole ctrl+d does not work when keyboard map is not QWERTY" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162915
<ubotu> New bug: #162916 in bzr-builddeb (universe) "Please sync bzr-builddeb 0.90  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162916
<ubotu> New bug: #162917 in network-manager (main) "Wifi WPA2 Personnal not memorized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162917
<ubotu> New bug: #162918 in gqview (main) "gqview editor option for gimp has extra -n" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162918
<ubotu> New bug: #162921 in aclock.app (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync aclock.app 0.2.3-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162921
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #162923 in liferea (main) "keep folders collapsed no matter what" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162923
<ubotu> New bug: #162924 in migration-assistant (main) "Cannot go "back" and cannot even "quit"!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162924
<ubotu> New bug: #162925 in q-tools (multiverse) "Package does not include binary for q-syscollect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162925
<ubotu> New bug: #162926 in ubuntu "system settings destroys xconfig" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162926
<ubotu> New bug: #162928 in imgsizer (universe) "Please sync imgsizer 2.7-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162928
<ubotu> New bug: #162932 in emacs22 (main) "messes up alternatives on removal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162932
<ubotu> New bug: #162927 in gparted (main) "gparted crashed with SIGSEGV in std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::basic_string()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162927
<ubotu> New bug: #162933 in valgrind (main) "memcheck crashed with SIGSEGV in do_syscall_WRK()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162933
<ubotu> New bug: #162934 in frozen-bubble (universe) "frozen bubble's home directory files should be contained in one folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162934
<ubotu> New bug: #162936 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "why does ubunut see 2 cpu when i have only one?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162936
<ubotu> New bug: #162938 in libgetenv-java (universe) "Please sync libgetenv-java 1.0-6  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162938
<ubotu> New bug: #162939 in nautilus (main) "excessive cpu usage by nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162939
<ubotu> New bug: #162943 in ubuntu "ASUS C90S suspend disables bluetooth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162943
<ubotu> New bug: #162944 in ubuntu "ASUS C90S wifi & bluetooth function key inop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162944
<ubotu> New bug: #162945 in gaphas (universe) "Please sync gaphas 0.3.3-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162945
<ubotu> New bug: #162946 in libgda2 (main) "Please sync libgda2 1.2.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162946
<ubotu> New bug: #162948 in openoffice.org (main) "[Gutsy] Writer crashes on several occassions - latest trying to do a hyperlink" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162948
<ubotu> New bug: #162935 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with IOError in _read_eof()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162935
<ubotu> New bug: #162949 in gnome-power-manager (main) "removing AC power causes unwanted suspend and breaks lid button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162949
<ubotu> New bug: #162950 in totem (main) "Totem crashes on close in gutsy with X error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162950
<ubotu> New bug: #162953 in nautilus (main) "Firefox 经常崩溃！！" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162953
<ubotu> New bug: #162954 in emacs-goodies-el (main) "void variable with ctypes.el" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162954
<ubotu> New bug: #162956 in tagpy (universe) "Please sync tagpy 0.93-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162956
<warp10> Hi all"
<ubotu> New bug: #162957 in firefox (main) "firefox graphical bug in Fluxbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162957
<ubotu> New bug: #162958 in ubuntu "Group permissions not working correctly in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162958
<keescook> bdmurray_: I really like the attached bug graphs to the HugDay page!  That's impressive.  :)
<bdmurray> keescook: Thanks! Adding the graph was a happy accident that I think we will use going forward.
<ubotu> New bug: #162966 in ubuntu "libserial needs packaging" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162966
<ubotu> New bug: #162967 in gtk+2.0 (main) "new OK / cancel / apply icons look fuzzy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162967
<ubotu> New bug: #162968 in ubuntu "camera IXUS 850 IS not oworking in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162968
<ubotu> New bug: #162969 in totem (main) "Loss of sound after new login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162969
<ubotu> New bug: #162971 in eog (main) "Default image viewer (Eye of Gnome) can't load JPEG exports from default PDF viewer (Evince)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162971
<ubotu> New bug: #162973 in rhythmbox (main) "Crash when typping "peu"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162973
<ubotu> New bug: #162975 in gutenprint (main) "printer drivers are provided in libgutenprint2 package, but this isn't mentioned in description of package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162975
<ubotu> New bug: #162976 in firefox (main) "Fills up .xsession-errors with "GetValue variable 1 (1)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162976
<ubotu> New bug: #162977 in ubuntu "audacious audio cd plugin has default path for cdrom mounting set to /mnt/cdrom instead of /media/cdrom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162977
<ubotu> New bug: #162978 in update-manager (main) "minor spelling errors in DistUpgradeController" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162978
<ubotu> New bug: #162981 in evince (main) "Does not print centered in page, all other programs on computer do" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162981
<ubotu> New bug: #162982 in psycopg2 (universe) "Sync version 2.0.6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162982
<ubotu> New bug: #162984 in ubuntu "The lack of a Nimbus theme package and the theme's integration to the Ubuntu desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162984
<blueyed> bdmurray: thanks for approving me for the ubuntu-bugcontrol. Now I'm wondering, if I should care about the milestones. I could not find any documentation about how it gets used.
<blueyed> E.g. what would milestone "gutsy-updates" mean for the Gutsy target in bug 153996?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153996 in db4.4 "libdb4.4 in gutsy breaks postgrey and subversion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153996
<ubotu> New bug: #162985 in update-manager (main) "some packages  are  error  when update!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162985
<bdmurray> blueyed: I don't think gutsy-updates would mean much as that bug needs to follow the SRU process
<bdmurray> blueyed: However, some documentation about milestones would be a good idea
<blueyed> bdmurray: Yes, indeed. But currently I'm just wondering what milestones are all about. Would the gutsy-updates milestone get assigned in this case, after the SRU has been approved?
<bdmurray> blueyed: I don't think so gutsy-updates was a way to target bugs we knew about during the development process that weren't going to make it in before the final release of Gutsy.  I'm not certain that milestone should really exist anymore.
<ubotu> New bug: #162986 in totem (main) "play subtitle in totem with a different name or by draging them" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162986
<blueyed> bdmurray: ok, I see. Do you plan (now) to add documentation for milestones? I guess there might be a list in LP which lists all available ones at least..?
<bdmurray> blueyed: I'm going on holiday tomorrow but could add it after that.  The list of milestones is dynamic though and changes throughout the development cycle.
<bdmurray> Meaning that hardy-alpha-2 will show up then 3 etc . . .
<blueyed> Good. Enjoy your holiday :)
<ubotu> New bug: #162987 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox has discontinuous sound when using crossfading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162987
<blueyed> When is a SRU actually approved? When someone from ubuntu-sru (for main) sets the status of the Gutsy target to "Confirmed"? Or could I set it myself to "Confirmed"/"Triaged" and the approval would get done by uploading to the patch to -proposed?
<ubotu> New bug: #162988 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashes at start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162988
<blueyed> bdmurray: ^^ - I've noticed that you've accepted the Gutsy task for the bug, but have not set it to Confirmed. It's not really clear from wiki.ubuntu.com/SRU.
<ubotu> New bug: #162989 in zblast (universe) "Please sync zblast 1.3-2.3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162989
<telexicon> Is there an example bug report I could use as a template for mine?
<calc> how do you get a dump of all locale related variables?
<calc> ah locale, heh
<blueyed> telexicon: you may want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<telexicon> i read that
<telexicon> I have the backtrace and I ran it through valgrind, I cant use apport because I am behind a proxy
<telexicon> a microsoft proxy
<blueyed> To submit the crash file, you mean?
<telexicon> to run apport and have it generate a bug report for me
<telexicon> oh let me rephrase
<telexicon> I have the backtrace... I also ran the application in question (evince) through valgrind
<telexicon> its a segfault
<blueyed> telexicon: you can use apport-retrace, let it write to stdout and upload that manually.
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-16
<blueyed> Just report it manually, through LP webinterface and then attach the files / info manually.
<telexicon> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #162992 in ubuntu ""top" core-dumps when console window is shrunk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162992
<ubotu> New bug: #162991 in gdm "Stops logging after .xsession-errors grows large (dup-of: 15027)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162991
<ubotu> New bug: #162993 in ia32-libs "ia32-libs missing 32-bit gnome libraries needed for gtk stock icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162993
<ubotu> New bug: #162994 in ubuntu "suspend and hibernate broken in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162994
<ubotu> New bug: #162995 in ubuntu "no image in dvd totem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162995
<ubotu> New bug: #162996 in update-manager-core (main) "do-release-upgrade gives Traceback when using a proxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162996
<blueyed> telexicon: is it bug 162992 that you've reported?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162992 in ubuntu ""top" core-dumps when console window is shrunk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162992
<ubotu> New bug: #162997 in ubuntu "cannot sync PalmOS Treo PDA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162997
<ubotu> New bug: #162998 in xdvik-ja (universe) "Please sync xdvik-ja 22.84.12-j1.34-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162998
<ubotu> New bug: #162999 in ubuntu "Update manager failed with unresolved issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162999
<ubotu> New bug: #163000 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-client-setup changes order of lts.conf "RCFILE_nn" and breaks some scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163000
<ubotu> New bug: #163001 in openoffice.org (main) "Presentation Wizard image art bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163001
<telexicon> bluekuja, no
<telexicon> 162992
<telexicon> no i haven't reported it yet
<telexicon> im debating whether i should
<ubotu> New bug: #163004 in file-roller (main) "Segmentation Error when unzipping Open Arena" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163004
<ubotu> New bug: #163005 in openoffice.org (main) "no highlight text integration with the gnome theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163005
<ubotu> New bug: #163007 in gcalctool (main) "Constants keyboard shortcuts broken in alphabetic precedence mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163007
<ubotu> New bug: #163008 in ipy (universe) "python-ipy should be synced with upstream 0.55, alreayd in debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163008
<ubotu> New bug: #163009 in network-manager (main) "odd syslog errors for NetworkManager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163009
<ubotu> New bug: #163010 in ubuntu "ACPI causes system lockup on Ubuntu 7.10 with Foxconn 945P7AA Motherboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163010
<Jimerson> Good evening all.
 * Hobbsee waves
<Jimerson> How are you this evening?
<Hobbsee> hating physics :)
 * Hobbsee did a physics exam a few hours ago :)
<Jimerson> Been there done that :)
<ubotu> New bug: #163011 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[FTBFS] unknown field ‘aio_reserved3’ building User Mode Linux" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163011
<ajmitch> that bug looks familiar
<ubotu> New bug: #163019 in ubuntu "open office crashes when i try and edit apearence preferences " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163019
<ubotu> New bug: #163020 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager runs Ralink RT2500 poorly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163020
<ubotu> New bug: #163021 in kile (universe) "ps2pdf ends up with a file with no top space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163021
<ubotu> New bug: #163026 in thunderbird (main) "Missing /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird required by firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163026
<ubotu> New bug: #163027 in totem (main) "[hardy] New upstream Totem release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163027
<ubotu> New bug: #163028 in petsc (universe) "While trying to compile against libpetsc2.3.2-dev:  "undefined reference to `PetscFPrintf'" ...." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163028
<ubotu> New bug: #163029 in gnome-panel (main) "Preferences for Workspaces doesn't allow you to add more workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163029
<ubotu> New bug: #163030 in landscape-client (main) "Against Ubuntu Promise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163030
<Hobbsee> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> New bug: #163037 in ubuntu "Many applications of universe are neglected and produce frustration in users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163037
<ubotu> New bug: #163038 in psi (universe) "Please sync psi 0.11-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163038
<warp10> Hi all!
<dholbach> good morning
<persia> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey persia
<ubotu> New bug: #163039 in banshee (universe) "Banshee SIGSEGV on startup in gtksharp_cellrenderer_override_get_size on PPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163039
<ubotu> New bug: #163040 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gtkmm-utils" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163040
<ubotu> New bug: #163041 in ktorrent (main) "[SPONSOR] Ktorrent 2.2.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163041
<ubotu> New bug: #163042 in samba (main) "nmbd crashes after routine Dapper upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163042
<persia> Wasn't there a reason why we didn't like gtkmm ?
<dholbach> persia: some people don't like C++ - other than that?
<dholbach> upstream are nice guys
<persia> dholbach: I thought there was some maintenance issue.  If you also can't remember specifics, there's no reason to post to the bug.  Maybe I'm thinking of gtkmm-1.2?
<dholbach> yeah, that might be it
<ubotu> New bug: #163044 in ubuntu "terminal display error when reading PDF files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163044
<ubotu> New bug: #163045 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "TS-L632D writes blank DVDs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163045
<ubotu> New bug: #163046 in ubuntu "Poor resolution and screen frozen in compiz fusion with board driver rv100 7000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163046
<ubotu> New bug: #163047 in ubuntu "firefox: mouse pointer disappears while page is loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163047
<ubotu> New bug: #163048 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar doesn't detect mozilla search engines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163048
<ubotu> New bug: #163049 in ubufox (main) "ubufox adds universe repository altough it already exists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163049
<ubotu> New bug: #163051 in apport (main) "apport-retrace crashed with LPUrlError in _safe_urlopen()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163051
<ubotu> New bug: #163036 in update-manager (main) "UNABLE TO UPDATE OR UPGRADE TO 7.10" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163036
<ubotu> New bug: #163054 in rails (universe) "Please sync rails 1.2.4-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163054
<ubotu> New bug: #163055 in pioneers (universe) "CVE-2007-5933: Remote denial of service" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163055
<ubotu> New bug: #163056 in pioneers (universe) "CVE-2007-5933: Remote denial of service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163056
<ubotu> New bug: #163064 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Computer becomes unresponsive with 2.6.22-14-rt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163064
<persia> Right.  It's best to wait until the submitter finishes filing the bug before looking at it :)
<ubotu> New bug: #163058 in ubuntu "Strange ACPI Behaviour (ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [df80df18] 'on')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163058
<ubotu> New bug: #163059 in ubuntu "Wireless network activity slows down USB mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163059
<ubotu> New bug: #163060 in yelp (main) "Kann kein Update auf Gutsy durchführen, ACPI wird nicht mehr erkannt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163060
<ubotu> New bug: #163067 in libsdl1.2 (main) "libsdl-1,2debian-all claims to include ggi support but doesn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163067
<ubotu> New bug: #163068 in kdegraphics (main) "kfaxview showing fax .TIF files with incorrect ratio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163068
<ubotu> New bug: #163071 in update-notifier (main) "Please backport hardy version into gutsy-backports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163071
<ubotu> New bug: #163070 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_remove()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163070
<ubotu> New bug: #163073 in hibernate (universe) "after returning from hibernation, graphics in 3d games is messed up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163073
<ubotu> New bug: #163074 in dvd-slideshow (multiverse) "New upstream version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163074
<ubotu> New bug: #163075 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "dm-multipath + scsi_transport_fc interop problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163075
<ubotu> New bug: #163072 in ubuntu "oz776 smart card reader no longer works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163072
<ubotu> New bug: #163076 in multipath-tools (main) "New upstream version available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163076
<ubotu> New bug: #163081 in ubuntu "64bit gutsy doesnt show bootsplash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163081
<ubotu> New bug: #163082 in evince (main) "PDF pages not rendered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163082
<ubotu> New bug: #163083 in acroread (multiverse) "acroread only prints the first page on hpij 1200" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163083
<ubotu> New bug: #163086 in ubuntu "Applications > Quit works only after 2nd try in Xfce4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163086
<ubotu> New bug: #163088 in wine (universe) "CPU lag with wine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163088
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in #ubuntu-classroom now
<ubotu> New bug: #163089 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (main) "[hardy] upgrade driver to 0.9.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163089
<ubotu> New bug: #163090 in ubuntu "Login screen runs with different screen resolution than desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163090
<ubotu> New bug: #163093 in xfce4-panel (main) "Panels disappeared from Xfce4 desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163093
<ubotu> New bug: #163095 in gnome-panel (main) "sometimes the pc cant open a song or files, once i open a folder, it say "The folder contents could not be displayed". i have to restart it to open the files, but after sometimes, the error come out again. how?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163095
<ubotu> New bug: #163097 in samba (main) "nmdb crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163097
<ubotu> New bug: #163098 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashed while changing calendar properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163098
<ubotu> New bug: #163099 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163099
<ubotu> New bug: #163102 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libtext-levenshteinxs-perl" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163102
<ubotu> New bug: #163103 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libtk-toolbar-perl" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163103
<ubotu> New bug: #163105 in ubuntu "Writer uses straight ticks instead of apostrophes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163105
<ubotu> New bug: #163106 in thunar (main) "[gutsy] thunar produces lots of zombies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163106
<ubotu> New bug: #163107 in kdepim (main) "KPilot Crash in PCToHHState::handleRecord()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163107
<ubotu> New bug: #163110 in ubuntu "not work wi fi in laptop Acer aspire 3000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163110
<ubotu> New bug: #163111 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound at ICH5 Cannot work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163111
<ubotu> New bug: #163112 in sarg (universe) "core dumped sarg last version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163112
<ubotu> New bug: #163114 in ubuntu "forbidden access to samba updates from security.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163114
<ubotu> New bug: #163115 in ubuntu "HP nx7400 fails to resume from suspend to RAM " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163115
<ubotu> New bug: #163117 in ubuntu "Startup screen displays colored pattern" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163117
<ubotu> New bug: #163116 in samba (main) "libsmbclient: upgrade fails with error 403" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163116
<ubotu> New bug: #163128 in python-central (main) "error after update Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163128
<ubotu> New bug: #163120 in ubuntu "add firmware-tools to Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163120
<ubotu> New bug: #163129 in db (universe) "bad description for db4.6_dump in db package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163129
<ubotu> New bug: #163131 in ubuntu "network profiles can not be saved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163131
<ubotu> New bug: #163132 in kdepim (main) "Palm Zire 71 no sync: Kpilot crashes, serial or USB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163132
<ubotu> New bug: #163133 in xpdf (universe) "Merge version 3.02-1.3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163133
<ubotu> New bug: #163126 in gnumeric (main) "Printing misplaces merged cells background color" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163126
<ubotu> New bug: #163122 in ubuntu "add firmware-addon-dell to Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163122
<ubotu> New bug: #163127 in compiz (main) "group plugin slows down everything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163127
<ubotu> New bug: #163121 in ubuntu "Cannot remove an application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163121
<ubotu> New bug: #163134 in evolution (main) "evolution occasionally but reliably hangs when opening calendar event or deleting calendar event" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163134
<warp10> andrea-bs: \o/
<andrea-bs> hi warp10
<ubotu> New bug: #163135 in gnome-panel (main) "cannot config my workspace as i like" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163135
<ubotu> New bug: #163137 in gnome-art (universe) "gnome-art : sh: gnome-theme-manager: not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163137
<ubotu> New bug: #163136 in gst-fluendo-mpegdemux (universe) "Please sync gst-fluendo-mpegdemux (universe) 0.10-12-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163136
<norsetto> boo
<bddebian> boo hoo ;-P
<ubotu> New bug: #163138 in ekiga (main) "no install with web cam plugged in (orbit mp) no camera at all after install HELP ME!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163138
<ubotu> New bug: #163139 in ubuntu "[sync request] Please sync miro from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163139
<ubotu> New bug: #163140 in ubuntu "ubuntu Gutsy i386 crashes to busybox in Qemu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163140
<ubotu> New bug: #163141 in ubuntu "Touchpad recognized as generic mouse on Thinkpad R61 laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163141
<ubotu> New bug: #163142 in graphviz (main) "graphviz should be built with gtk support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163142
<ubotu> New bug: #163146 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric file open will not open xls files" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163146
<ubotu> New bug: #163148 in ubuntu "Can't print with Canon LBP-660 in 7.10 (gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163148
<ubotu> New bug: #163151 in ubuntu "Toshiba Satellite R20 Fails to Hibernate / Suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163151
<ubotu> New bug: #163154 in gnumeric (main) "change the setup to print is too complicate in gnumeric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163154
<ubotu> New bug: #163156 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Fingerprint reader not recognized at all on Thinkpad R61 laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163156
<ubotu> New bug: #163159 in gwenview (main) "gwenview cannot open Gimp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163159
<ubotu> New bug: #163158 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[hardy] nvidia-glx-new driver and xserver-xorg-core version mismatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163158
<ubotu> New bug: #157293 in dell "Gutsy wifi problem dell 1420n (dup-of: 146586)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157293
<ubotu> New bug: #163166 in update-manager (main) "Get "403 Forbidden" in update manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163166
<ubotu> New bug: #163167 in samba (main) "New Samba update fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163167
<ubotu> New bug: #163164 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Ubuntu open text/plain documents with Evince" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163164
<ubotu> New bug: #163165 in aclock.app (universe) "Please sync aclock.app 0.2.3-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163165
<ubotu> New bug: #163160 in ubuntu "Unable to upgrade from 7.01 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163160
<ubotu> New bug: #163161 in tomboy (main) "webdav sync does not work: fuse: mountpoint not empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163161
<ubotu> New bug: #163168 in openoffice.org (main) "kde file picker clears filename" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163168
<ubotu> New bug: #163169 in prelude-manager (universe) "errors from logrotate for files not present in default configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163169
<ubotu> New bug: #163170 in update-manager (main) "failed to fetch updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163170
<desertc> I found a simple GNOME bug.  Is it better to post to the Ubuntu bug list or the GNOME bug list?
<desertc> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/17919
<Kmos> desertc: gnome :)
<griffinc> desertc: I was the one trying to help there...
<desertc> Thanks for your attempts!  :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #163171 in firefox (main) "I can not log on www. logmein.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163171
<ubotu> New bug: #163174 in samba (main) "samba/smb/cifs shares in /etc/fstab do not auto-mount on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163174
<griffinc> sorry I could not find a fix.  I looked in the gnome bugzilla last night and did not see anything, so you might want to file it there.
<desertc> Their bug tracker is so slow.
<desertc> I love the Launchpad resource, but wish it spread it's info downstream.
<griffinc> desertc: yes, it is.  and you are right about the F1 problem.
<griffinc> it's a PITA
<desertc> At least the work around is in Launchpad in case anyone else looks it up... :)
<Kmos> desertc: attach to gnome bug the url of answers :)
<desertc> The GNOME bug tracker is not coming up at all.  I'll have to try again later.
<griffinc> bugzilla.gnome.org ?
<Kmos> yes
<desertc> Yes, not coming up.  Maybe I have to enable cookies.
<griffinc> hm, working ok here
<Kmos> it's slowly
<ubotu> New bug: #163175 in update-manager (main) "update-manager /var/log/dist-upgrade/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163175
<desertc> No, nothing... I'll work on it later.  Thanks again for your help.
<griffinc> desertc: np
<ubotu> New bug: #163176 in samba (main) "Refuses to install, also samba and samba-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163176
<ubotu> New bug: #163177 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu 7.10 regular update dies with http error 403" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163177
<ubotu> New bug: #163181 in exaile (universe) "[hardy] New upstream release 0.2.11.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163181
<ubotu> New bug: #163183 in rhythmbox (main) "Couldn't start playback Internal data flow error." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163183
<ubotu> New bug: #163182 in ubuntu "Start-up hangs/jams on gutsy kernel 2.6.22-14-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163182
<ubotu> New bug: #163184 in python-mysqldb (main) "MySQLdb reconnect patch is harmful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163184
<ubotu> New bug: #163187 in ubuntu "permission problem in security.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163187
<ubotu> New bug: #163188 in yelp (main) "spelling and information issues " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163188
<ubotu> New bug: #163189 in samba (main) "samba packages in gutsy-security repository have incorrect permissions (dup-of: 163116)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163189
<ubotu> New bug: #163190 in ubuntu "Please add zd1201 driver to Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163190
<ubotu> New bug: #163197 in ubuntu "ubuntu 7.10 freez. intel core 2 quad q6600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163197
<ubotu> New bug: #163192 in xorg (main) "vesa driver freezes on VIA P4M900 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163192
<ubotu> New bug: #163194 in samba (main) "need option to disable creation of lanman hashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163194
<ubotu> New bug: #163200 in gpib (universe) "Please sync gpib 3.2.09-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163200
<ubotu> New bug: #163077 in xorg "Resolution not supported" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163077
<ubotu> New bug: #163202 in grip (universe) "Please sync grip 3.3.1-13  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163202
<ubotu> New bug: #163203 in ubuntu "Cannot Upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163203
<ubotu> New bug: #163205 in kdemultimedia (main) "kubuntu: keyboard volume key always affects the main channel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163205
<ubotu> New bug: #163206 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "[Xubuntu] "Applications" menu button label can't be translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163206
<ubotu> New bug: #163207 in ubuntu "it just ask for an unknown "video/x-asf-unknown decoder" not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163207
<ubotu> New bug: #163185 in ubuntu "ubuntu freezes completely (all graphics and mouse) when executing shell ascii forkbomb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163185
<ubotu> New bug: #163210 in gajim (universe) "wrong timezone sending on reqest "urn:xmpp:time (XEP-0202)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163210
<ubotu> New bug: #163211 in ubuntu "Vaio VGN-SZ3XWP docking station cant hot dock/undock." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163211
<ubotu> New bug: #163212 in network-manager-openvpn (main) "network-manager-openvpn (kubuntu knetworkmanager version) with password authentication not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163212
<ubotu> New bug: #163213 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird 2.0 couldn't manage any attachment (pdf, archives..etc..).Every time i ty to open a file attached to a message it can't be opened " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163213
<ubotu> New bug: #163216 in knetworkmanager (main) "Channel Info is not refreshed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163216
<ubotu> New bug: #163217 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird marks mail as read after a delete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163217
<ubotu> New bug: #163218 in shorewall (main) "Shorewall broken DNAT feature" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163218
<ubotu> New bug: #163220 in ubuntu "Update Manager bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163220
<ubotu> New bug: #163222 in ubuntu "windows have lines to the right" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163222
<ubotu> New bug: #163223 in ubuntu "When I login, the desktop doesnt't load completly and then it logs me out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163223
<ubotu> New bug: #163225 in ubuntu "xen kernel does not support CPU frequency scaling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163225
<ubotu> New bug: #163226 in ubuntu "some files could not be loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163226
<ubotu> New bug: #163227 in ubuntu "ubuntu jeos 7.10 boots to initramfs - busybox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163227
<ubotu> New bug: #163230 in ubuntu "GnuTLS 2.0.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163230
<ubotu> New bug: #163231 in gcj-4.2 (main) "libgcj8-dev does not contain "static library" as advertised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163231
<ubotu> New bug: #163229 in ubuntu "fobidden (dup-of: 163166)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163229
<baikonur> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #163234 in dsniff (universe) "Please sync dsniff 2.4b1+debian-17  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163234
<ubotu> New bug: #163235 in ubuntu "403 forbidden on security.ubuntu.com samba3.0.24 packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163235
<baikonur> what do I do if http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.24-2ubuntu1.3_i386.deb is forbidden to download'?
<baikonur> whom do I have to contact in order to get the permissions fixed?
<keescook> baikonur: in a few hours, things will be better -- it is intentionally not available (due to a regression in the update)
<Kmos> baikonur: no.. just wait for another update, it's removed
<ubotu> New bug: #163236 in ubuntu "intel wireless ipw3945 randomly disconnects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163236
<baikonur> alright, thanks for the fast response
<baikonur> can somebody explain to me why the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-mixer/+bug/90261 for "xfce4-mixer (Ubuntu)" is set to "incomplete" although there is no information about which information are missing. I would be glad to provide some. This problem really annoys me since upgrading to 7.10
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90261 in xfce4-mixer "Volume Control plugin can't be added to xfce4-panel" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Kmos> baikonur: isn't fixed upstream yet
<Kmos> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2971
<ubotu> XFCE bug 2971 in mixer "Volume Control plugin can't be added to xfce4-panel" [Normal,New]
<baikonur> Kmos: hmm, there it isn't assigned to anybody
<Kmos> baikonur: no problem about that
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-17
<baikonur> it just makes the impression that it will take a lot of time until it is fixed
<Kmos> baikonur: i've assigned it to xubuntu team
<ubotu> New bug: #163239 in ubuntu "two icons for the updates manager" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163239
<ubotu> New bug: #163240 in ubuntu "strigi-applet wont launch possible issue with oofice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163240
<ubotu> New bug: #163245 in update-manager (main) ""You can install xx Updates" is spelt incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163245
<ubotu> New bug: #163246 in ubuntu "don't sound with audigy 2 zs of creative" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163246
<ubotu> New bug: #163247 in ubuntu "Unable to Suspend/Hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163247
<ubotu> New bug: #163248 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] koha - library software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163248
<ubotu> New bug: #163249 in ubuntu "HIS Radeon X1950Pro 512Mb AGP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163249
<ubotu> New bug: #163250 in compiz (main) "Mouse cursor disappears in firefox during page loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163250
<ubotu> New bug: #163251 in firefox (main) "Cannot update mozilla" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163251
<ubotu> New bug: #163252 in totem (main) "TOTEM DISAPPEAR WHEN I TRY TO PLAY A MOVIE OR SEE A VIDEO" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163252
<ubotu> New bug: #163253 in gnome-panel (main) "Update Manager failed security update reports forbidden access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163253
<ubotu> New bug: #163254 in gnome-panel (main) "Update Manager failed security update reports forbidden access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163254
<telexicon_> totem-xine is broken btw
<telexicon_> its probably the cause of that "TOTEM DISAPPEAR" one
<crimsun> qualify "broken," please.
<telexicon_> oh
<telexicon_> its looking to do something with pulse audio but it isnt installed
<telexicon_> so it quits
<crimsun> huh?
<telexicon_> video_out_xshm: received X error event: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<telexicon_> totem: pulsecore/mutex-posix.c:81: pa_mutex_unlock: Assertion `_r == 0' failed.
<telexicon_> Aborted (core dumped)
<telexicon_> when totem-xine is installed.. but not with totem-gstreamer
<crimsun> on gutsy?
<telexicon_> yes gutsy 64bit
<crimsun> xine's pulse plugin...
<crimsun> ah, yes, known 64-bit pulse plugin issue in xine-lib.
<telexicon_> ok
<crimsun> it's not totem-xine's fault; it's xine-lib's.
<telexicon_> ah
<telexicon_> i hadnt done a backtrace yet.. that probably wouldve shown
<crimsun> hmm, no, it looks like it's pulse, not xine-lib.
<crimsun> regardless, it's fixed in 0.9.7, which I'll be merging this weekend.
<telexicon_> ah, good to know
<telexicon_> is that getting pushed out to gutsy users?
<telexicon_> or is it for hardy
<crimsun> not officially.  I meant "uploading to hardy."
<telexicon_> ah
<telexicon_> ok
<crimsun> wouldn't be difficult to request a gutsy-backports, though.
<telexicon_> im still debating whether to file that crash in evince (libfreetype)
<telexicon_> i think it only happens on 64bit gutsy though
<ubotu> New bug: #163255 in liboil (main) "liboil 0.3.12-1 broken on G3 PPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163255
<ubotu> New bug: #163256 in ubuntu "ubuntu doesn't recognises usb devices plugged after boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163256
<ubotu> New bug: #163257 in denyhosts (universe) "CVE-2006-6301: DoS via log injection" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163257
<ubotu> New bug: #163258 in yelp (main) "when I start the sistem my name and password have a big font I can read " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163258
<ubotu> New bug: #163259 in firefox (main) "Firefox resizes itself on mouse focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163259
<ubotu> New bug: #163260 in ubuntu "Uninformative Adept dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163260
<ubotu> New bug: #163262 in ubuntu "repository file not recognized from APT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163262
<ubotu> New bug: #163265 in acpi-support (main) "lid event not recognized by acpi event rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163265
<ubotu> New bug: #163267 in avifile (universe) "libavifile built with some kind of unwanted debug info in gutsy (but not feisty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163267
<ubotu> New bug: #163268 in nautilus (main) "nautilus warnings #14432" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163268
<ubotu> New bug: #163261 in balsa (universe) "New upstream release 2.3.20" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163261
<ubotu> New bug: #163271 in xulrunner (universe) "Please merge xulrunner 1.8.1.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163271
<ubotu> New bug: #163273 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu 7.10 Upgrade aborts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163273
<ubotu> New bug: #163275 in dkim-milter (universe) "dkim-filter docs may have incorrect postfix config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163275
<ubotu> New bug: #163276 in ubuntu "multiget [needs packaging]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163276
<ubotu> New bug: #163277 in ubuntu "unable to launch update manager (or synaptic package manager) Error Message 'E:Type'--21:16:41--'is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list, E:The list of sources could not be read" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163277
<ubotu> New bug: #163278 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client halts on /etc/rc2.d/K13gdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163278
<ubotu> New bug: #163279 in gnome-terminal (main) "Error message when trying to get updates: the package hl1230lpr needs to be reinstalled but I can't find an archivew for it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163279
<ubotu> New bug: #163280 in gnome-games (main) "gtali cannot save high scores" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163280
<ubotu> New bug: #163281 in hal (main) "after the latest updates my display resolution is stuck at 800x600 it was fine before the last update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163281
<ubotu> New bug: #163282 in hal (main) "cannot use advanced features of desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163282
<ubotu> New bug: #163283 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "[SRU/Gutsy]: Two patches for gtkpod-aac" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163283
<ubotu> New bug: #163284 in update-manager (main) "update manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163284
<ubotu> New bug: #163287 in avidemux (multiverse) "avidemux 2.4 preview 3 (RC1)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163287
<persia> hi warp10
<warp10> hi persia and everybody!
<ubotu> New bug: #163288 in gedit (main) "FTBFS: missing build-dep: launchpad-integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163288
<ubotu> New bug: #163290 in ubuntu "Problems DHCP server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163290
<ubotu> New bug: #163291 in mplayer (multiverse) "CVE-2006-6172: Buffer overflow in asmrp.c" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163291
<ubotu> New bug: #163293 in mplayer (multiverse) "CVE-2006-1502: Multiple integer overflows in asfheader.c" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163293
<ubotu> New bug: #163294 in ubuntu "New installation doesn't import old grub settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163294
<ubotu> New bug: #163295 in samba (main) "Can't access SAMBA_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163295
<ubotu> New bug: #163296 in gcj-4.2 (main) "Upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10 stopped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163296
<ubotu> New bug: #163297 in ubuntu "iMac built in microphone does not record any sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163297
<ubotu> New bug: #163300 in glade-3 (main) "Glade-3 not available in alternative languages." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163300
<ubotu> New bug: #163301 in ubuntu "Gutsy boot consuming lot of time due to timeouts when probing UDMA settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163301
<ubotu> New bug: #163302 in genius (universe) "Please sync genius (universe) from Debian (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163302
<ubotu> New bug: #147252 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()  " [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147252
<ubotu> New bug: #163303 in emacs22 (main) "emacs22-gtk with dejavu fonts freezes on scrolling russian tutorial" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163303
<ubotu> New bug: #163305 in update-manager (main) "can't download the system upgrades" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163305
<ubotu> New bug: #163306 in ubuntu "Nautilus cannot recognise cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163306
<ubotu> New bug: #163307 in bluefish (universe) "Bluefish does not apply new preferences until exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163307
<pochu> There's a session about how to properly read Stack traces in #ubuntu-classroom in ~3 minutes, for all the bug triagers interested!
<persia> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey persia
<ubotu> New bug: #163308 in ciso (universe) "ciso fail memory allocation on amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163308
<ubotu> New bug: #163309 in sane-backends-extras (universe) "wish: support for Epson Stylus DX-4050 scanner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163309
<ubotu> New bug: #163310 in ubuntu "restricted manager open dialog is buggy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163310
<ubotu> New bug: #163312 in ubuntu "after uninstalling a package adept crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163312
<ubotu> New bug: #163311 in ubuntu "system monitor shows significantly incorrect memory usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163311
<ubotu> New bug: #163313 in ubuntu "on reducing a worksheet it simply disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163313
<ubotu> New bug: #163314 in ubuntu "Compiz is enabled by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163314
<ubotu> New bug: #163315 in ubuntu "Ati restricted driver don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163315
<ubotu> New bug: #163316 in apt (main) "Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163316
<ubotu> New bug: #163317 in ubuntu "Videoplayers shows weird videooutput." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163317
<ubotu> New bug: #163318 in ccid (universe) "Please sync ccid 1.3.0-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163318
<ubotu> New bug: #163319 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "iwlwifi drivers need updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163319
<ubotu> New bug: #163320 in timemachine (universe) "[need update] timemachine to version 0.3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163320
<ubotu> New bug: #163321 in evolution (main) "after this mornings Ubuntu updates Evolution no longer connects to my ISP to collect mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163321
<ubotu> New bug: #163322 in hydrogen (universe) "crashes when saving (with xruns in jack)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163322
<ubotu> New bug: #163323 in language-pack-cs (main) "gnome-power-manager nepřeložen (Ubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163323
<argv> Hello everyone, I noticed I have a problem with the realloc() library routine on my ubuntu box
<argv> and it used to work
<argv> I have libc6 version 2.6.1-ubuntu10 installed
<argv> realloc() tramples over the contents of the block that is realloced
<argv> anyone here?
<persia> argv: Lots of people here, but I doubt all of them know much about libc.  That's deep code.
<argv> I can understand...
<argv> Is there a irc channel / mailing list / whatever that I can ask the question to?
<argv> I don't understand what happend because it allways used to work
<persia> argv: If you have a small test program that demonstrates the problem, and you attach it to a bug, I suspect it would get looked at fairly soon.
<ThinkPad> question, is it me or is there a bug with Gutsy and ttyS0 permissions? I have the device but it's 600 / root:dialup - so it doesn't make sense at all.
<argv> I have, as well as a screenshot :-)
<argv> should I register a bug at launchpad?
<persia> argv: For IRC, I don't know where you might go, as I don't think you need support, and the issue isn't development coordination.  I'd generally point you at an upstream channel, but libc isn't the sort of thing it's easy to swap out for upstream to see if it affects that as well.
<argv> It isn't indeed
<persia> argv: Launchpad is a good place to start.  I suspect it will go upstream, but unless you test against upstream (and almost nobody runs vanilla libc), you'd do best to work with the distro team.
<ThinkPad> is this the wrong channel for my question?
<argv> I'll file it
<persia> ThinkPad: Hmm.  I don't know of a bug, bug I have 660 on my workstation.
<persia> s/bug/but/2
<ThinkPad> persia: very strange, I have a "normal" gusty installation and it's 600...
<persia> ThinkPad: This is the bug coordination channel.  If you're looking for information about how to adjust it, you might want a support channel.  If you're looking to report a bug, you'll want to do that on launchpad.  This is a good place to ask if people have seen a bug, as the bot reports all the bugs here, but we can't really help if it's broken.
<persia> ThinkPad: I have an upgrade, rather than a fresh install, which might explain it.
<ThinkPad> well, I do too
<ThinkPad> hrm.....
<argv> can I post an image to a bug report in launchpad?
<ThinkPad> I'm beginning to understand it a bit more... it's only ttyS0 that's broken. ttyS1 e.g. is fine
<persia> ThinkPad: That's very odd.  As far as I know, the permissions are set by the controller for the device, and it'd be a strange system indeed that had different controllers for ttyS0 and ttyS1.
<ThinkPad> yeah, according to dmesg it's two equal 8250 controllers
<persia> argv: You can attach a file.  It won't display as an image, but can be downloaded, and examined as an image.
<argv> that will do
<ubotu> New bug: #163325 in ubuntu "File browser doesn't response when I press a key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163325
<ubotu> New bug: #163326 in patchage (universe) "Missing build dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163326
<persia> argv: Just add a comment once you've filed the bug, and the file attachment form element should be obvious (and yes, it would be nice to be able to attach when filing the bug in the first place).
<argv> filed
<argv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/163329
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163329 in glibc "libc6 realloc alters memory block" [Undecided,New]
<persia> argv: Thanks.  That sounds like it could cause all sorts of issues: it'll be nice to see it fixed.
<ubotu> New bug: #163327 in krusader (universe) "Krusader editor and viewer do not handle accented chars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163327
<argv> its my pleasure; I hope to see it fixed
<argv> :-)
<ThinkPad> persia: It appears to be in conjunction with hylafax... when I stop it (/etc/init.d/hylafax stop) the modification time of ttyS0 changes
<ThinkPad> *arg*
<persia> argv: You might also want to look at the script command: the output may be easier to read than screenshots for those without large screens.
<ThinkPad> I guess I found it... it's in the hylafax config.ttyS0
<argv> I will
<argv> never seen that one before, but thanks for mentioning
<persia> ThinkPad: Interesting.  Perhaps hylafax blocks it for security reasons.
<ThinkPad> yeah, with the effect that it's not able to open it itself anymore ;)
<ThinkPad> very secure :-)))
<persia> ThinkPad: Excellent: you've found it.  Now file the bug - perhaps hylafax needs ownership of the port or something ...
<ubotu> New bug: #163328 in totem (main) "[Hardy-amd64] DVD playback doesn't work well with Totem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163328
<ubotu> New bug: #163329 in glibc (main) "libc6 realloc alters memory block" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163329
<ubotu> New bug: #163330 in talksoup.app (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync talksoup.app 0.0.20040113-1.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163330
<ThinkPad> well, to be honest I copied the config file from a former debian box - so it might be a real config issue just
<ThinkPad> I'm unsure if I can prove that it's not one
<effie_jayx> Hello.. I am just learning to riage bugs. does this look like a support request in disguise ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/163315
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163315 in ubuntu "Ati restricted driver don't work" [Undecided,New]
<persia> ThinkPad: You might want to download the source, and check the standard config then.
<ThinkPad> yeah, could do
<persia> effie_jayx: Hard to say.  It could be a support request "How do I configure my resolution", but it might be an issue "ATI restricted drivers silently override local configuration changes".  Either way, it's currently a rant.  I'd call it "Invalid", apologize that the bug is not actionable as currently described, and ask what the user is attempting.  If there is a well described response, or someone else confirms in a later comment, I often either
<effie_jayx> persia,  great. I shall follow your suggestion
<effie_jayx> I a currently reviewing how to report bugs for X
<effie_jayx> to see if there is anything that he might be able to provide apart from the obvious...
<persia> effie_jayx: That's a good resource: if you give the reporter some hints, you might get a valid bug :)
<ThinkPad> thanks for the help so far - if I can reproduce the problem, I'll file a bug
<ThinkPad> need to reboot to test if the config survives
<persia> ThinkPad: Thanks.  Bugs are good :)
<ThinkPad> :-D
<ThinkPad> cu!
<ubotu> New bug: #163332 in koctave (universe) "pause; does not work with koctave." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163332
<ubotu> New bug: #163333 in gscan2pdf (universe) "Please sync gscan2pdf 0.9.17-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163333
<ubotu> New bug: #163334 in gtkpod (universe) "iPod full and wrong message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163334
<ubotu> New bug: #163335 in gnome-panel (main) "Clicking the minimize window causes window to disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163335
<ubotu> New bug: #163336 in ubuntu "USB DVB-T tuner MSI Mega Sky 580 not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163336
<ubotu> New bug: #163337 in drpython (universe) "Hang on DrPython Open File Dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163337
<ubotu> New bug: #163339 in gnunet-qt (universe) "Please sync gnunet-qt 0.7.2+debian-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163339
<ubotu> New bug: #163340 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "unfulfilled dependecies for gnome-bluetooth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163340
<ubotu> New bug: #163341 in git-core (main) "git-svn gets wrong parent revision for tags" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163341
<ubotu> New bug: #163343 in network-manager (main) "network manager does not fully connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163343
<ubotu> New bug: #163342 in ubuntu "emacs desktop save/restore file appears to be locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163342
<ubotu> New bug: #163344 in cynthiune.app (universe) "Please sync cynthiune.app 0.9.5-5  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163344
<ubotu> New bug: #163345 in ubuntu "TI PCI1620 SD card reader not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163345
<ubotu> New bug: #163346 in guilt (universe) "Please sync guilt 0.27-1.2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163346
<ubotu> New bug: #163347 in gcalctool (main) "Please merge gcalctool 5.20.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163347
<ubotu> New bug: #163348 in gnome-terminal (main) "Terminal and the D key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163348
<ubotu> New bug: #163349 in ubuntu "deskbar web search won't work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163349
<ubotu> New bug: #163350 in update-manager (main) "Problems with F-Prot when upgrading to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163350
<ubotu> New bug: #163351 in firefox (main) "no flash in firefox dispite showing as installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163351
<ubotu> New bug: #163352 in kaffeine (main) "no subtitles with .sub files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163352
<ubotu> New bug: #163354 in libquicktime (main) "Libquicktime crashes with SIGILL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163354
<ubotu> New bug: #163357 in httrack (universe) "Please merge httrack (3.42.1-1) from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163357
<ubotu> New bug: #163359 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash after downloading video to desktop and watching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163359
<ubotu> New bug: #163361 in firefox (main) "npviewer.bin continues to run after firefox freezes and is killed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163361
<ubotu> New bug: #163363 in mondo (universe) "mondo's wrong version: not 2.22 but 2.2.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163363
<ubotu> New bug: #163364 in fpm (universe) "fpm does not start after upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163364
<ubotu> New bug: #163365 in agistudio (universe) "Two XSBC-Original-Maintainer fields" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163365
<ubotu> New bug: #163366 in nautilus (main) "Can't move to trash a file on a mounted filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163366
<ubotu> New bug: #163367 in craft (universe) "Craft has no icon in the menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163367
<ubotu> New bug: #163369 in rhythmbox (main) "Music player simply crashed while playing and no error message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163369
<ubotu> New bug: #163370 in nautilus (main) "file copy icon is unsharp when using bigger size versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163370
<pradeep> How do I install the -debug package for a package from apt?
<ubotu> New bug: #162675 in ubuntu "ubuntu forced update and since reboot wireless card does not work so no downloads are possible" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162675
<pradeep> nvm found it
<ubotu> New bug: #163371 in samba (main) "updating von security.ubuntu.com crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163371
<vicho> Hi ppl
<andrea-bs> hi vicho
<vicho> Does anybody have problems with downloading from http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/
<vicho> ?
<vicho> when trying to download a file
<vicho> not every but some
<vicho> it sayes 403 forbidden
<ogra> that should be fixed since some hours
<vicho> sais*
<ogra> run sudo apt-get update
<vicho> ok
<vicho> I haven't tryed downloading and installing with apt
<vicho> I just went to the site
<vicho> and tried to download
<ogra> bug #163042
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163042 in samba "Regression in USN 544-1 causes nmbd crash after update" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163042
<vicho> for example
<vicho> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libpam-smbpass_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.4_i386.deb
<vicho> this is still forbidden o_O
<ogra> right thats correct
<ogra> as the USN says
<vicho> what's a regression? :oops:
<ogra> a feature that worked in a former version and is broken
<ubotu> New bug: #163373 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed upgrading from Kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163373
<vicho> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #163374 in pidgin (main) "no link to create a new ID " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163374
<ubotu> New bug: #163376 in rhythmbox (main) "All sound has stopped.  Played pefectly yesterday." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163376
<ubotu> New bug: #163375 in thunderbird (main) "Full Header info bleeds over into status bar at bottom of Thunderbird window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163375
<ubotu> New bug: #163377 in ices2 (universe) "ices2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163377
<ubotu> New bug: #163378 in ubuntu "PACKGE REQUEST: tovid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163378
<ubotu> New bug: #163380 in totem (main) "ffdemux_swf: Element doesn't implement handling of this stream." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163380
<ubotu> New bug: #163381 in libpng (main) "[hardy] libpng2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163381
<ubotu> New bug: #163382 in ubuntu "Mlayer- wrong display of video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163382
<ubotu> New bug: #163383 in k3b-i18n (main) "Please sync k3b-i18n 1.0.4-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163383
<ubotu> New bug: #163385 in ubuntu "get new ark look integration links" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163385
<ubotu> New bug: #163387 in pidgin (main) "pidgin says someone hasn't authorized me (even though he/she has)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163387
<ubotu> New bug: #163386 in ubuntu "USB drive has not automounted since Feisty upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163386
<ubotu> New bug: #163388 in openh323-titan (universe) "[hardy] Ubuntu 7.10 to Hardy -> libopenh323 gsm0610_audio_pwplugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163388
<ubotu> New bug: #163389 in ubuntu "Gutsy 7.10 Post Upgrade - No Login Box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163389
<ubotu> New bug: #163390 in firefox (main) "bugs.launchpad.net has sent and incorrect or unexpected message. Error Code: -12263" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163390
<ubotu> New bug: #163391 in ubuntu "GNOME: Strings like "unsafe device remove" not translated to german" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163391
<ubotu> New bug: #163393 in wsjt (universe) "wsjt package requires python-numpy as a dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163393
<ubotu> New bug: #132471 in gambas2 (universe) "gbx2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132471
<ubotu> New bug: #163392 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ACPI: Error installing bay notify handler - Thinkpad T42p" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163392
<ubotu> New bug: #163394 in gbrainy (universe) "[hardy] Please rebuild gbrainy from source" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163394
<ubotu> New bug: #163395 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox does not inhibit hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163395
<ubotu> New bug: #163396 in wsjt (universe) "wsjt dumps core when started" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163396
<ubotu> New bug: #163397 in update-manager (main) "sun-java6-jr6 error 1 on kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163397
<ubotu> New bug: #163398 in ubuntu "CPU Frequency Throttling not working on Xeon EM64T" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163398
<ubotu> New bug: #163399 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror does not load GMail box data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163399
<ubotu> New bug: #163401 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Screen doesn't turn off when closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163401
<ubotu> New bug: #163403 in kdebase (main) "Adept updater crash, with backtrace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163403
<ubotu> New bug: #163404 in epiphany (universe) "Mouse forward/back are the wrong way around" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163404
<ubotu> New bug: #163405 in ubuntu "vesa: Chrome9 doesn't display fullscreen-mode correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163405
<ubotu> New bug: #163406 in libburn (universe) "Please update to latest version (0.4.0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163406
<ubotu> New bug: #163407 in update-manager (main) "update-manager should not run gnome-power-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163407
<ubotu> New bug: #163408 in network-manager (main) "network manager paints wifi signal strength in a wrong way" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163408
<ubotu> New bug: #163409 in ubuntu "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin apport crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163409
<ubotu> New bug: #163410 in kino (main) "Viewing footage in editor causes high CPU load since 1.1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163410
<ubotu> New bug: #163412 in ubuntu "Activator loses icon when command is changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163412
<ubotu> New bug: #163414 in firefox (main) "Import Bookmarks from windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163414
<ubotu> New bug: #163416 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-about-me uses the same hotkey for multiple items in the same window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163416
<ubotu> New bug: #163415 in ubiquity (main) "No oppurtunity to enter user/password at install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163415
<ubotu> New bug: #163418 in gnome-control-center (main) "disable the touchpad after using the keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163418
<ubotu> New bug: #163419 in xfdesktop (universe) "xfdesktop dumped core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163419
<ubotu> New bug: #163417 in kdesudo (main) "kdesudo+dolphin leads to command execution vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163417
<ubotu> New bug: #163421 in baltix "feature request: usb flash disk status should be well seen (panel icon or so)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163421
<PriceChild> bug 57875
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57875 in azureus "Azureus hangs or crashes showing splash screen at start" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57875
<ubotu> New bug: #140868 in command-not-found "command-not-found executable missing (dup-of: 135794)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140868
<ubotu> New bug: #163423 in httptunnel (universe) "Please sync httptunnel 3.3+dfsg-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163423
<ubotu> New bug: #163425 in samba (main) "Gutsy update error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163425
<ubotu> New bug: #163426 in ktorrent (main) "KTorrent 2.2.3 crasher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163426
<ubotu> New bug: #163429 in ecl (universe) "ecl installation incomplete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163429
<ubotu> New bug: #163430 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Calc. crashes unexpectedly, without having done something special" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163430
<ubotu> New bug: #163431 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed during normal work (nothing extraorfianry was done)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163431
<ubotu> New bug: #163432 in xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd (universe) "x turns backlight off, freezes keyboard, post 7.04->7.10 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163432
<ubotu> New bug: #163433 in jspwiki (universe) "Please sync jspwiki 2.5.139-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163433
<ubotu> New bug: #163434 in hal (main) "no driver for my a4tech pc camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163434
<ubotu> New bug: #163435 in ketchup (universe) "Please sync ketchup 0.9.8+hg5533f6de130c-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163435
<ubotu> New bug: #163436 in libcommons-modeler-java (universe) "Please sync libcommons-modeler-java 2.0.1-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163436
<Extravert> Hello
<Extravert> Theres a few packages that don't have permissions: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb   http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba-common_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb    http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<Extravert> Nevermind its updated to 2.2
<ubotu> New bug: #163438 in camorama (universe) "camorama bad webcam image visualization on Creative Live! Cam IM (ID Creative 041e:4052)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163438
<ubotu> New bug: #163441 in ubuntu "Battery level stops working after latest upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163441
<ubotu> New bug: #163442 in compiz (main) "compiz doesn't work after hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163442
<ubotu> New bug: #163443 in ubuntu "no dsl connection after hibernation to disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163443
<ubotu> New bug: #163444 in libgems-ruby (universe) "Please sync libgems-ruby 0.9.4-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163444
<ubotu> New bug: #163445 in kadu (universe) "encryption module for kadu is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163445
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-18
<ubotu> New bug: #163448 in evolution (main) "I just don't like anything about Evoultion!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163448
<void^> what a beautiful bug report oO
<Nafallo> ffs
 * Nafallo looks
<w-mute> Well, I agree with the report but I guess there are still many people who like it.
<Nafallo> it's uninstallable..
 * Nafallo forgot to sub it
<ubotu> New bug: #163450 in ubuntu "energy savings disabled, disables screen saver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163450
<ubotu> New bug: #163451 in ubuntu "Unable to run GNOME Font Editor in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163451
<ubotu> New bug: #163452 in gnome-panel (main) "lost some panel settings after latest update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163452
<ubotu> New bug: #163453 in gcc-4.1 (main) "default gcc doesn't work / crt1.o missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163453
<ubotu> New bug: #163454 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "what-patch does not ignore commented lines" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163454
<ubotu> New bug: #163456 in example-content (main) "Presentations of ubuntu are poorly translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163456
<ubotu> New bug: #163457 in kdebase (main) "Mouseover effects leave junk on Desktop." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163457
<ubotu> New bug: #163458 in d4x (universe) "Downloader for X crashes in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163458
<ubotu> New bug: #163459 in yaz (universe) "libyaz out of date - blocking Net-Z3950-ZOOM-1.21 and bug #163248" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163459
<ubotu> New bug: #163460 in yaz (universe) "libyaz out of date - blocking Net-Z3950-ZOOM-1.21 and bug #163248" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163460
<ubotu> New bug: #163461 in ubuntu ""could not calculate the upgrade" from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163461
<ubotu> New bug: #163464 in ubuntu "libnet-z3950-perl deprectated by ZOOM-Perl (which we don't have). blocking #163248 and blocked by #163459" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163464
<ubotu> New bug: #163465 in ack-grep (universe) "FTBFS: ack-grep_1.72-1 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163465
<ubotu> New bug: #163467 in aclock.app (universe) "FTBFS: aclock.app_0.2.3-2ubuntu1 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163467
<ubotu> New bug: #163469 in adun.app (universe) "FTBFS: adun.app_0.6-3 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163469
<ubotu> New bug: #163471 in agenda.app (universe) "FTBFS: agenda.app_0.1-4ubuntu1 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163471
<ubotu> New bug: #163472 in evolution (main) "broken deps for evolution after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163472
<ubotu> New bug: #163473 in gst-plugins (universe) "Gstreamer apps halt decoding FLAC files on checksum error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163473
<ubotu> New bug: #163474 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes on copy files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163474
<saivann> Hi all, I'm a new bug triager and I found a gnucash bug which seems to be more a xserver-xgl bug, but I'm not sure if I should change the package to xserver-xgl, does somebody can help me on this?
<saivann> It's here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+bug/129867
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129867 in gnucash "Incorrect rendering of account tabs under XGL and Compiz" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> saivann: most likely its compiz causing it
<saivann> This bug only happens with xserver-xgl on Gnucash, but doesn't happen with AIGLX
<saivann> gnomefreak : That's what I tought, should-I change the package on that bug?
<gnomefreak> maybe just add it and leave gnucash open
<saivann> gnomefreak : Good idea, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> eh np but wait please
<saivann> gnomefreak : Oh, I already did it, sorry, I'm waiting.
<gnomefreak> saw something about automatix but go ahead nad do it
<gnomefreak> oh nvm you already did ;)
<saivann> hehe, yep
<saivann> Should I change the status of gnucash package to incomplete ?
<gnomefreak> saivann: yeah i think so since noone really confirmed it is xgl and im thinking it is
<gnomefreak> saivann: change compiz to xgl-server or xserver-xgl cant rmemeber name of package but one of those to
<gnomefreak> two*
<saivann> gnomefreak : Oh sorry I don't understand what you mean by your last answer, Should-I change xserver-xgl package to compiz?
<ubotu> New bug: #163476 in ubuntu "Grub Error 17 AND Boot from CD Problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163476
<gnomefreak> no change compiz to xserver-xgl
<gnomefreak> or whateve the exact name of xgl is called
<saivann> Oh, in the description field?
<saivann> Because the bug packages are already "gnucash" and "xserver-xgl"
<gnomefreak> xserver-xgl is the package, no change the package to xserver-xgl
<gnomefreak> ah nevermid
<gnomefreak> you already made it xserver-xgl
<gnomefreak> i thought you made it compiz
<saivann> gnomefreak : Ah ok!! I tought that I made a mistake :)
<saivann> Thanks
<gnomefreak> nope you did good its just late here and im working on getting a few packages uploaded
<saivann> gnomefreak : Hehe, I understand, and I'm not the better english talker..
<saivann> best*
<saivann> gnomefreak : Thanks a lot for your answer!
<gnomefreak> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #163477 in bootchart (main) "postrm script references zzz-bootlog-stop init script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163477
<ubotu> New bug: #163478 in bootchart (main) "bootchart README and README.logger are not installed in binary package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163478
<ubotu> New bug: #163479 in ubuntu "Upgrade manager stops with questions during a distribution update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163479
<ubotu> New bug: #163482 in ubuntu "Xinerama cursor problem in second monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163482
<ubotu> New bug: #163481 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Gutsy: USB devices stop working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163481
<ubotu> New bug: #163485 in linda (main) "please adopt new menu policy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163485
<justinv> hi
<justinv> do bugs turn up sometime?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> pft.
<ubotu> New bug: #163487 in ubuntu "Three regular error messages after every update of software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163487
<ubotu> New bug: #163488 in gthumb (main) "Enhancement request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163488
<ubotu> New bug: #163489 in evolution (main) "Evolution contact search crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163489
<ubotu> New bug: #163492 in gallery2 (universe) "CVE-2007-4650: Unauthorised editing of item properties" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163492
<ubotu> New bug: #125491 in blender (universe) "blender-bin crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 123437)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125491
<ubotu> New bug: #126336 in blender (universe) "blender-bin crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 123437)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126336
<ubotu> New bug: #148569 in blender (universe) "blender-bin crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 123437)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148569
<ubotu> New bug: #150137 in blender (universe) "blender-bin crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 149273)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150137
<Hobbsee> bug  #113897
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113897 in blender "Blender probably doesn't use some OpenGL extensions" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113897
<ubotu> New bug: #163494 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "[gutsy] refuses to connect to VPN if ppp0 is already in use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163494
<persia> bug #167861
<ubotu> New bug: #163502 in grub (main) "ubuntu 7.01 installation stops at 94%: "fatal grub error"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163502
<ubotu> New bug: #163503 in sound-juicer (main) "no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163503
<ubotu> New bug: #163505 in ubuntu "Kubuntu and Xubuntu I386 installers fail with /sbin/modprobe terminated abnormally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163505
<ubotu> New bug: #163508 in ubuntu "I think X restarts, happens when I watch a video, flash online or stream music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163508
<ubotu> New bug: #163509 in bind9 (main) "bind9 is not ready to run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163509
<ubotu> New bug: #163514 in libgnome2-wnck-perl (universe) "Please sync libgnome2-wnck-perl 0.14+cvs20071022-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163514
<ubotu> New bug: #163515 in lybniz (universe) "Please sync lybniz 1.3-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163515
<ubotu> New bug: #128364 in abiword (main) "AbiWord-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in FL_DocLayout::~FL_DocLayout() when saving" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128364
<ubotu> New bug: #149917 in abiword (main) "Abiword freezes when launched" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149917
<ubotu> New bug: #163516 in libhpricot-ruby (universe) "Please sync libhpricot-ruby 0.6-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163516
<ubotu> New bug: #163517 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop_mode waking up the CPU." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163517
<ubotu> New bug: #163518 in gnome-utils (main) ".desktop files say OnlyShowIn=GNOME, should be NotShowIn=KDE;" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163518
<ubotu> New bug: #163519 in rhythmbox (main) "Unable to play last.fm streams" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163519
<ubotu> New bug: #163521 in ubuntu "WLAN commention not being picked up after hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163521
<ubotu> New bug: #163522 in totem (main) "Totem, No sound when playing a DVD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163522
<ubotu> New bug: #163524 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Mixminion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163524
<ubotu> New bug: #163525 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Can't log back in after hibernate " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163525
<ubotu> New bug: #163527 in gxine (universe) "SIGSEGV in gxine on iBook G4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163527
<ubotu> New bug: #163528 in arson (universe) "FTBFS: arson_0.9.8beta2-4.3ubuntu3 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163528
<ubotu> New bug: #163529 in ubuntu "not all user can enable compiz effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163529
<ubotu> New bug: #163530 in asis (universe) "FTBFS: asis_2005-5 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163530
<ubotu> New bug: #163532 in aspectc++ (universe) "FTBFS: aspectc++_0.99+1.0pre3-2ubuntu2 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163532
<ubotu> New bug: #163531 in ubuntu "Keyboard shortcuts not allowed during drag and drop" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163531
<ubotu> New bug: #163533 in asterisk (universe) "FTBFS: asterisk_1:1.4.13~dfsg-1 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163533
<ubotu> New bug: #163534 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound-juicer seg fault when ripping to mp3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163534
<ubotu> New bug: #163537 in asterisk-chan-misdn (universe) "FTBFS: asterisk-chan-misdn_0.1.1-1 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163537
<ubotu> New bug: #163538 in apt-howto (universe) "FTBFS: apt-howto_2.0.2-2 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163538
<ubotu> New bug: #163539 in python-opengl (universe) "NameError using OpenGL shaders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163539
<persia> bug #148103
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148103 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Request for packaging, VPN client" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148103
<ubotu> New bug: #163541 in ubiquity (main) "The "guided" installation option computes new size wrongly when it's going to shrink a NTFS partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163541
<ubotu> New bug: #163542 in grub (main) "grub-md5-crypt produces incorrect sums" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163542
<ubotu> New bug: #163543 in attal (universe) "FTBFS: attal_0.10.1+cvs20060815-0ubuntu2 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163543
<ubotu> New bug: #163544 in ubuntu "tracker search tool shows no results" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163544
<ubotu> New bug: #163545 in gtk+2.0 (main) "GTK file save dialog: not able to save file withouth renaming using breadcrumbs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163545
<ubotu> New bug: #163546 in audacious-plugins-ugly (main) "audacious-plugins-ugly: FTBFS: error: audacious/beepctrl.h: No such file or directory " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163546
<ubotu> New bug: #163549 in audacious-plugins (universe) "FTBFS: unmet b-dep audacious-dev(inst 1.4.0~beta4-1 ! << wanted 1.4~)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163549
<ubotu> New bug: #163548 in ubiquity (main) "[wishlist] Create a nicer grub menu for hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163548
<ubotu> New bug: #163551 in ubuntu "Kernel oops during boot on gutsy server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163551
<mrsno> hey all, this isn't really a bug per-se but i was unable to find a -website channel to notify, so maybe someone can redirect me to the correct place
<mrsno> i noticed on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/shipit-faq it says "We are currently taking requests for version 7.04", which is out of date :) shipit.ubuntu.com has the correct version.
<mrsno> much appreicated.
<ubotu> New bug: #163552 in libmms (universe) "Please sync libmms 0.3-6  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163552
<mrsno> Also "whats on the cd" says Feisty Fawn still too
<persia> mrsno: Thanks for pointing that out.  Would you mind checking to see if that is reported from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs, and filing a bug if it's missing?
<mrsno> heya persia , i didn't notice it on the bugs page no, ill submit now thanks :)
<persia> mrsno: Thanks.  Just be careful, the ubuntu-website bugs page is different than the ubuntu bugs page, and submitting that to ubuntu might get lost for a while.
<mrsno> no problem
<mrsno> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.  O-o
<mrsno> ill try again in a few moments :) shower time
<ubotu> New bug: #163554 in libperl6-junction-perl (universe) "Please sync libperl6-junction-perl 1.30000-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163554
<ubotu> New bug: #163553 in volume.app (universe) "Volume Applet Sets Volume to 0% on Mute" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163553
<ubotu> New bug: #163556 in ubuntu "Desktop content substituted with / content" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163556
<ubotu> New bug: #163557 in rapidsvn (universe) "rapdisvn cannot change working copy url" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163557
<ubotu> New bug: #163558 in gedit (main) "print - does not print handout with 2 pages " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163558
<ubotu> New bug: #163034 in openoffice.org (main) "Open office crashes when I try to print with desktop  graphics enabled" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163034
<ubotu> New bug: #163559 in fbb (universe) "Missing AX24 lib and wrong version of other libs." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163559
<ubotu> New bug: #163560 in alsa-driver (main) "audigy2 platinum - gutsy - frontpanel microphone "line 2" is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163560
<ubotu> New bug: #163561 in ubuntu "rt2x00-Driver for Ralink-wireless Devices fails for rt61 Cards, module rt61pci" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163561
<ubotu> New bug: #163562 in ubuntu "Please sync ogre-contrib 1.4.4-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (contrib )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163562
<ubotu> New bug: #163563 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash when opening properties/permissions on a directory with a bad user owner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163563
<ubotu> New bug: #163564 in emacs22 (main) "Emacs not listed in "Open with Other Application"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163564
<ubotu> New bug: #163566 in compiz (main) "compiz doesn't save the workspaces across sessions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163566
<ubotu> New bug: #163567 in gnome-mount (main) "Ipod nano mounted as read-only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163567
<ubotu> New bug: #163568 in libsigc++ (universe) "Please sync libsigc++ 1.0.4-9.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163568
<ubotu> New bug: #163569 in lp-solve (main) "Please sync lp-solve 5.5.0.10-9  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163569
<ubotu> New bug: #163108 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_remove()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163108
<ubotu> New bug: #163570 in f-spot (main) "print settings missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163570
<ubotu> New bug: #163571 in ubuntu "Install does not mention advantage of Internet connection before too late" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163571
<ubotu> New bug: #163572 in mctools-lite (universe) "Please sync mctools-lite 970129-17  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163572
<ubotu> New bug: #163573 in update-manager (main) "update-manager upgrade fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163573
<ubotu> New bug: #163574 in jabberd2 (universe) "jabberd2 does not launch multiple sm's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163574
<ubotu> New bug: #163575 in ubuntu "Add/Remove Programs: Wrong Syntax of new entries prevents application from being started" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163575
<ubotu> New bug: #163577 in lightning-sunbird (universe) "[hardy] sunbird doesn't run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163577
<ubotu> New bug: #163578 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace switcher causes all windows and icons to disappear on all desks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163578
<ubotu> New bug: #163580 in accerciser (universe) "Please sync accerciser 1.0.1-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163580
<ubotu> New bug: #163583 in vimoutliner (universe) "no registry entry for vim-addons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163583
<ubotu> New bug: #163584 in cfengine2 (universe) "Unable to install packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163584
<ubotu> New bug: #163585 in ubuntu "adept manager cannot run in Xfce intalled in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163585
<ubotu> New bug: #163587 in thunar (main) "Thunar does not respond after second window is opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163587
<ubotu> New bug: #163588 in rhythmbox (main) "Ubuntu restarts when i try to see a visualisation while listening to the radio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163588
<ubotu> New bug: #163590 in moosic (universe) "Please sync moosic 1.5.4-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163590
<ubotu> New bug: #163592 in linuxtv-dvb-apps (universe) "Please sync linuxtv-dvb-apps 1.1.1-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163592
<ubotu> New bug: #163594 in foo2zjs (main) "foo2zjs needs update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163594
<ubotu> New bug: #163596 in amarok (main) "Organize collection/Export to device forgets ID3 tags?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163596
<ubotu> New bug: #163598 in ubuntu "failed  install Ubuntu7.10 from ISO file in  hard disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163598
<ubotu> New bug: #163599 in example-content (main) "[PATCH] Corrected kubuntu-leafet.png" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163599
<ubotu> New bug: #163600 in ubuntu "powernow-k8: ignoring illegal change with cpufreq-selector" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163600
<ubotu> New bug: #163601 in ubuntu "search in the menu bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163601
<ubotu> New bug: #163602 in avr-libc (universe) "FTBFS: avr-libc_1:1.4.6-1 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163602
<ubotu> New bug: #163603 in axiom (universe) "FTBFS: axiom_20050901-9ubuntu1 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163603
<ubotu> New bug: #163605 in xen-meta (universe) "Boot process don't pass "Setting the system clock" step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163605
<ubotu> New bug: #163604 in acpi (main) "Thinkpad R51 laptop lid button only works half the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163604
<ubotu> New bug: #163606 in ubuntu "distribution upgrade buggy(apparent hangs)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163606
<ubotu> New bug: #163607 in ubuntu "Nautilus: browsing a folder with many png files gets extremely slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163607
<guspad> i just tagged a bug with the wrong packages
<guspad> how do i delete it ?
<geser> guspad: you mean you added additional tasks?
<guspad> #158642
<geser> bug #158642
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 158642 in network-manager-applet "Laptop bright problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158642
<guspad> geser, no, in the affects list i added a package that shouldn be affected by that bug
<geser> guspad: you can only set it to invalid but not remove
<guspad> ah, ok
<guspad> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #163609 in rhythmbox (main) "Initialising MTP plugin takes a long time; probably doesn't even work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163609
<ubotu> New bug: #163610 in openoffice.org (main) "Ctrl-Shift-u shortcut is impossilbe because of competing gtk+ shortcut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163610
<ubotu> New bug: #163613 in alleyoop (universe) "Please sync alleyoop 0.9.3-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163613
<ubotu> New bug: #163615 in update-manager "bug in managing of updates" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163615
<ubotu> New bug: #163353 in ubuntu "Unable to install Ubuntu with a m2n-mx motherboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163353
<ubotu> New bug: #163616 in ubuntu ""Failure registering capabilities with primary security module."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163616
<ubotu> New bug: #163624 in gnome-panel (main) "Rhythmbox music player does not play ipod music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163624
<ubotu> New bug: #163625 in anacron (main) "init.d source lsb functions twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163625
<ubotu> New bug: #163626 in nautilus (main) "Root needs more shortcuts/places" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163626
<ubotu> New bug: #163623 in network-manager (main) "Unable to use VPN with manually configured wifi interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163623
<ubotu> New bug: #163627 in abiword (main) "abiword-help parser error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163627
<ubotu> New bug: #163628 in tor (universe) "tor needs update to 1.2.18 (major bugfixes)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163628
<ubotu> New bug: #163629 in apturl (main) "[7.10 - apturl 0.1ubuntu2] apturl is not able to parse dynamic packages such as linux-headers-$(uname -r)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163629
<ubotu> New bug: #148326 in gnome-applets (main) "invest-applet crashed with ValueError in on_quotes_open()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148326
<ubotu> New bug: #163630 in openoffice.org (main) "Error on saving document  (styles.xml)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163630
<ubotu> New bug: #163632 in cupsys (main) "ubuntu 7.10 usb sur toshiba p200-12v" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163632
<ubotu> New bug: #163633 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupsys.list] failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163633
<ubotu> New bug: #163635 in ubuntu "aMule is not killed by OOM killer when it consumes all the memory available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163635
<ubotu> New bug: #163636 in meta-gnome2 (universe) ""There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon" ocassionally when Gnome starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163636
<ubotu> New bug: #163637 in ubuntu "strange messages "ata3.00: exception Emask (HSM violation)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163637
<ubotu> New bug: #163638 in libgpod (main) "Please sync libgpod 0.5.2-4  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163638
<ubotu> New bug: #163639 in ubuntu "nautilus browser icon is unsharp when using bigger size versions" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163639
<ubotu> New bug: #163640 in nautilus (main) "nautilus browser icon is unsharp when using bigger size versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163640
<ubotu> New bug: #163641 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird write mail icon is unsharp when using bigger size versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163641
<ubotu> New bug: #163642 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Maximum choosable resolution is too low even with nvidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163642
<ubotu> New bug: #163643 in ubiquity (main) "[Gutsy] Some strings shows unstranslated, and can't be translated via Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163643
<ubotu> New bug: #163644 in azureus (universe) "azureus : la page s'ouvre et se referme presque aussitot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163644
<ubotu> New bug: #163645 in batmon.app (universe) "FTBFS: batmon.app_0.2-3 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163645
<ubotu> New bug: #163647 in bazaar (universe) "FTBFS: bazaar_1.4.2-5.3 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163647
<ubotu> New bug: #163646 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Has a Minimal (NetInst) CD, but You Wouldn't Know It" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163646
<ubotu> New bug: #163649 in ubuntu "Logitech MX1000 Battery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163649
<ubotu> New bug: #163650 in firefox (main) "mailto link makes firefox open hundreds of tabs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163650
<ubotu> New bug: #163652 in webdeveloper (universe) "Upgrade from 1.0.2 to 1.1.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163652
<ubotu> New bug: #163651 in ubuntu "adept manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163651
<ubotu> New bug: #163654 in tracker (main) "search not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163654
<ubotu> New bug: #163655 in gnome-panel (main) "Dirty icon on Notification Area" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163655
<ubotu> New bug: #163656 in firefox (main) "Launch default profile from desktop / menu icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163656
<ubotu> New bug: #163657 in firefox (main) "Duplicate pt_BR translation in desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163657
<ubotu> New bug: #163658 in libcairo (main) "LG Laptop hangs HARD (in Gutsy, but also in Feisty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163658
<ubotu> New bug: #163660 in ubuntu "Color Balance "default settings" on Totem screwed video playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163660
<ubotu> New bug: #163661 in flexbackup (universe) "mt command setblk not properly recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163661
<ubotu> New bug: #163659 in network-manager-applet (main) "hidden essid crashes nm-applet (with rt2500 cards, at least)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163659
<ubotu> New bug: #163664 in openoffice.org (main) "spreadsheet query multiple-sort corrupts on edit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163664
<ubotu> New bug: #163665 in gnome-screensaver (main) "impossible d'installer gnome screesaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163665
<ubotu> New bug: #163666 in apt-mirror (universe) "mirror.list needs update to hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163666
<cwill747> anybody keep getting a system crash? it keeps happening to me... the mouse keeps moving but the rest of the display is frozen
<ubotu> New bug: #163668 in libgphoto2 (main) "[gutsy] Import from Canon PowerShot S3 IS fails worked in fiesty " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163668
<ubotu> New bug: #163669 in ubuntu "hello, je ne peux pas visionner de dvd. message:  une erreur est survenue pas d'acces ressource " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163669
<ubotu> New bug: #163670 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany crashes with epilicious synchronisation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163670
<crimsun> heh, I had to google://epilicious
<Nafallo> what was it? :-)
<Nafallo> aha
<ubotu> New bug: #163672 in ubuntu "invoking "system settings" via Kmenu crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163672
<ubotu> New bug: #163674 in ubuntu "Upgrading from feisty to gutsy destroyed mouse gestures in kDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163674
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, can someone take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/132583 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132583 in openoffice.org "python-uno can't be imported" [Low,Confirmed]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> It seems to me that it has a one-line fix
<ubotu> New bug: #163676 in ossp-uuid (universe) "Please sync ossp-uuid 1.5.1-1.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163676
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and it's definitely not "low priority" since it completely breaks an openoffice functionality on ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> which, by the way, I am using to replace proprietary software with free software in an italian institution
<ubotu> New bug: #163675 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]Boot up delays and errors on laptop nx6310" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163675
<saivann> Hi everyone, I'm a new triager and I think that I would need assistance with this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+bug/107522
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107522 in gnucash "Alt-P doesn't work in Gnucash's account proprieties window" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<saivann> The fix has been released with Gnucash 2.2.1 on Gutsy Only, should I set the bug to fix released?
<saivann> ( the bug is only fixed with the new upstream release )
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bug #132583
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132583 in openoffice.org "python-uno can't be imported" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132583
<saivann> Le-Chuck_ITA : I'll keep this bug in my bookmarks but I won't change the priority or anything else before I'm sure of what I do because I don't know a lot about python-uno.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok, sure. Point is it seems just a missing ldconfig
<saivann> Le-Chuck_ITA : If there's a openoffice channel, I think that it would be great to speak here, and since it seems to be just a package bug, perhaps you can talk about this to #ubuntu-motu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok thanks
<saivann> Le-Chuck_ITA : At least unless somebody here can answer your questions better than I do :)
<ubotu> New bug: #163678 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Unplugging AC power when screen is dimmed interferes with brightness settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163678
<saivann> Le-Chuck_ITA : You're welcome, just get somebody who knows this package and this should get fixed quickly ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #163680 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf does not display a document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163680
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks again and bye :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye all
<ubotu> New bug: #163682 in ldap-auth-client (universe) "Configuring via 'debconf' gives misleading hint to user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163682
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-10
<Peaker> Sometimes when I press caps-lock, the keyboard input hangs for seconds, then comes back. Then, sometimes after it happens, the caps-lock led reverses roles (on=off, off=on)
<Peaker> I now have to type with it on, to be lower-case..
<jmarsden> Peaker: See LP #267999
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267999 in linux "Some times Caps Lock works inverted" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267999
<Peaker> added comment..
<Peaker> the keyboard layout changer also ceased to work since I installed the Intrepid
<Peaker> If I remove/re-add the language layout, it works again, until next login
<Peaker> Seems like lots of keyboard-related things broke for me when I installed intrepid
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> morning
<thekorn> good morning
<Iboong> Hello! I have a bug with compiz, when i zoom in with <Super>+Mouse_Wheel the whole system hangs up :(
<BUGabundo_work1> can some dev or QA create a LP tag for small_screens?
<BUGabundo_work1> done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=small-screen
<bddebian> Boo
<ara_> hello people!
<ara_> today is an Ubuntu Testing Day!
<ara_> details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20081110
<lytefyre> im trying to update 804 to 810 and i get the same bug as 156070 (apt-cacher bug with proxy). I dont run apt-cacher but am behind a proxy and unable to upgrade.
<xteejx> lytefure: Have you checked "affects me too" in the bug report?
<lytefyre> No i wasnt sure if this was really a bug or something messed up on my machine. will add to bug report. just wondering if anyone else has seen this problem.
<jvm_> hi. i use a cordless logitech keyboard and updated to 8.10 yesterday, keeping my xorg.conf and all other settings. then my keyboard started acting strange; every 20 minutes or so, not being related to any specific action, the mapping seems to change, and instead of the letters on my keyboard, i get special chars and stuff. if i open the keyboard dialog, it still shows that i am using a logitech keyboard, but if i change the keyboard model to
<jvm_> another logitech keyboard, everything works fine again. i thought my system was all messed up yesterday, and made a second install, using the same home directory. the problem occured there as well. then i created a guest account and tried there, still the same. in addition, key repeat delay seems to be different for different keys. (i use a very low key repeat delay, usually, and it takes considerably longer for the "left" key to repeat than
<jvm_> for the "right" key.) i am not sure if there could be any other cause of this problem, or how to identify the cause. can anyone give me some hints?
<jmarsden> jvm_: Have you tried fresh batteries in the keyboard??  Just in case ...
<xteejx> Hey guys, can someone have a quick look at bug 294295 for me please? Am I right in assuming it is an X problem, or _could_ it be the kernel?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294295 in xorg "I can not install Ubuntu 8.10: OUT of RANGE" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294295
<xteejx> I'd appreciate a more experienced pair of eyes for this one :)
<jmarsden> xteejx: Loosk to me like an X issue -- something is setting the video to a mode his monitor can't handle...
<jmarsden> xteejx: Since the version of xorg is 8.10 is new, it may well have new bugs, so the original reporter's last comment seems unhelpful.
<xteejx> jmarsden: Thought so, will try and push for the logs then. Doesn't help when he's a bit ignorant to a more experienced mind lol
<xteejx> Thats why I asked here, in case I might have been wrong :)
<xteejx> jmarsden: By the way thank youuu :)
<jmarsden> xteejx: No problem.
<angusthefuzz> what controls the associations for the gnome run application dialog?
<angusthefuzz> is it the individual program or the run application dialog itself?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-11
<Nashenas> Hey guys. I was wondering if anyone has heard about a bug related to kernel panics and wireless network use
<jmarsden> Nashenas: You'll need to be a lot more specific than that!  Haev you searched Launchpad for similar bugs?
<Nashenas> I've been having some trouble searching for related bugs
<jmarsden> So you searched LP for the keywords wireless, kernel and the wireles chipset concerned, and what did that show you?  Or do you need help figuring out how to search?
<Nashenas> pretty much what happens is I'll be connected to some wireless network, and after some random amount of time, my computer freezes, and my keyboard lights are flashing, and this will happen no matter how much information I'm sending through the network
<Nashenas> well I haven't searched launchpad, I was using google
<Nashenas> is it just launchpad.com?
<jmarsden> That should work, or www.launchpad.com
<jmarsden> So go ahead and search there, come back here and ask again if you can't find anything similar to your bug.
<Nashenas> ok i think i found something related, but just to be sure how do I check if I have a certian driver installed? (the one in question is iwlagn)
<angusthefuzz> Nashenas: it should be visible in lsmod if its currently active
<Nashenas> angusthefuzz: thanks
<Bassetts> hello, I have a rather big showstopper but on intrepid and have been searching for it on launchpad for a while before I submit it myself. I have finally found the exact bug that has already been reported and would like to comment that I have the same problem as the OP. Are there any files I should include to aid with fixing it?
<angusthefuzz> Bassetts: what is the bug number
<Bassetts> the bug I am looking at is 272247
<angusthefuzz> bug #272247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272247 in linux "System freezes during boot, unless I hold a key down" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272247
<hggdh> Bassetts, yes, depends on what the bug is about. You can check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<hggdh> ah we now have a bug number
<angusthefuzz> Bassetts: that bug seems to be very well taken care of, and has many log files attached, do you see where it says "This Bug doesnt affect me" at the top under the title?
<angusthefuzz> Bassetts: you could select the change link in parentheses
<Bassetts> yes
<Bassetts> so just subscribe to the bug?
<angusthefuzz> Bassetts: you should also subscribe yes, so you get updates
<Bassetts> thanks
<hggdh> sigh... another bug full with "me too" and other issues
<angusthefuzz> no problem!
<angusthefuzz> yeah, i wish everyone would ask here first :-)
<Bassetts> I also saw they was mentioning doing a "kernel bisect" but the OP did not have much time to carry this out, would it be worth me offering to help out as I have a few days off college each week lately
<hggdh> Bassetts, angusthefuzz is correct -- the bug has already been confirmed upstream. It may be that, in between the comments, there is a workaround
<hggdh> Bassetts, if you know what a bisect means, yes. I strongly suggest checking the upstream bug for developer comments
<Bassetts> right ok, hggdh I saw a lot are reporting booting with nolapic works so I will try that
<Bassetts> hggdh: I have no idea what it means but would be more than willing to attempt it if it helps out
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> this is finding a change within git, the upstream source code control system
<Bassetts> I will go find my intrepid liveusb and see if nolapic works, I have been using noacpi and acpi=off but that causes the problem of power manager not working
<hggdh> probably not something you want to face if you are starting
<hggdh> yes. nolapic may cause some other things to break, though.
<Bassetts> hggdh: I am not just starting, been around a few years but I am far from a fully competent user =p
<hggdh> Bassetts, sorry, I meant starting on kernel debug and git
<Bassetts> ahh, yeh that I have never attempted or read about
<hggdh> anyway -- strongly suggested to look at the upstream bug
<angusthefuzz> Bassetts: this could be your moment to rise to the top and join the elite group who have successfully performed a kernel bisect
<Bassetts> angusthefuzz: I will if I can find some nice person who would help me out
<Bassetts> seems a bit daunting
<hggdh> no, upstream still has the bug as new
<ScottK> Seems that way because it is.
<hggdh> try a boot without usplash
<hggdh> if it works, you have a workaround
<Bassetts> hggdh: that does not help
<hggdh> Bassetts, it does not help in what sense?
<Bassetts> as in the problem persists
<Bassetts> with no splash you get the "Loading..." (or something similar) text and that just sits there
<hggdh> I agree. This is why I stated "workaround", not solution.
<hggdh> take out usplash and quiet
<Bassetts> until you press a key then you get some messages until you let go and it hangs again, so its the exact same problem
<Bassetts> hggdh: you still have to hold a key down for it to boot =(
<Bassetts> the only difference is you have a text loader rather than a graphical
<Bassetts> what is the best course of action for me to take in order to help get it fixed as fast as possible
<hggdh> so usplash is just noise in the bug comments
<hggdh> 1. try nolapic
<Bassetts> indeed
<Bassetts> just setting up my liveusb to try that hggdh, seems I buggered it slightly
<hggdh> 2. read the whole thread, weeding out the useless comments
<Bassetts> also doing =)
<hggdh> Bassetts, may I ask a favour, then?
<Bassetts> hggdh: ok
<hggdh> when you have the thing summarised, please add a comment on what you found -- we will, then, change the description to point to it
 * hggdh *has* to get to dinner or S.O. will have a fit
<Bassetts> hggdh: so once I have waded through the amazing amount of poor quality comments and found the truth from it and uncovered a workaround just post my findings on launcpad?
<Nashenas> hey guys, I'm back again, turns out the bug I thought I had was something different
<hggdh> yes -- welcome to the triage hard work ;-)
<Nashenas> any tips on narrowing down a search?
<Bassetts> hggdh: thanks =)
<hggdh> sorry, Bassetts... welcome to the grind
<angusthefuzz> Bassetts: if you uncover a workaround I would definitely post it, also come back here and tell one of us so we can put it in the bug description (to save people reading the comments)
<Nashenas> right now I have "kernel panic iwl3945 2.6.27-7" but it's also including links to some that don't include all of those keywords
<Flare183> Any bugs, that you guys want me to take a look at?
<Bassetts> angusthefuzz: would specifying a boot flag be considered a work around?
<hggdh|away> if it works yes!
<Nashenas> Bassetts: yes
<angusthefuzz> Bassetts: anything is considered a workaround if it makes it work
<Bassetts> ok =)
<Bassetts> just checking
<angusthefuzz> Bassetts: except for things involving a soldering iron
<Bassetts> damn
<hggdh|away> or a hammer
 * hggdh|away is really gone now
<angusthefuzz> Flare183: you could take a look at bug #220501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220501 in ubuntu "[hardy] computer hard locks with flashing keyboard lights" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220501
<angusthefuzz> Flare183: all those people are experiencing kernel panics, probably each have a different reason
<Flare183> umm let me see...
<Nashenas> ubottu: isn't that a kernel panic?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nashenas> that's like ... exactly the problem I'm having
<angusthefuzz> that bug is going to take some serious triaging to get each of them to file new reports with the correct logs
<Nashenas> angusthefuzz: any idea how to figure out what's causing a kernel panic?
<Nashenas> angusthefuzz: because I have one, but I'm having lots of trouble trying to figure out what's causing it.
<angusthefuzz> Nashenas: certainly, start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<Nashenas> angusthefuzz: I read that page, but before posting I wanted to make sure I'm not creating a new report if one already exists. is there any way I could narrow down my search on launchpad, since "kernel panic iwl3945 2.6.27-7" gives me 798 matches...
<angusthefuzz> Nashenas: one moment
<angusthefuzz> Nashenas: its really easy for a triager to create a duplicate later, since kernel panics can be pretty system specific, you should create a new bug against the linux package with all the required files found in the debugging guides
<angusthefuzz> Nashenas: let a kernel triager decide if the bug is a duplicate and at least the info you added can be included when helping the devs
<Nashenas> angusthefuzz: should I put one up on launchpad too?
<angusthefuzz> Nashenas: thats what i mean, file a launchpad bug
<angusthefuzz> for the linux package
<Nashenas> angusthefuzz: ok thanks for the help
<angusthefuzz> Nashenas: good luck, panics are tough for everyone
<Nashenas> angusthefuzz: is there anyway to upload more than one file per submission?
<angusthefuzz> Nashenas: when the bug is created just go in and add the rest of the files
<Nashenas> angusthefuzz: thanks
<Nashenas> thanks, it's bug 296578 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296578 in ubuntu "kernel panic when using wireless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296578
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<reic> hi there, i could use some help triaging a bug
<arno_b> reic: what is your problem?
<reic> i'm trying to help triage the following bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/295414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295414 in linux "Wireless network keeps disconnecting in Intrepid" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<reic> now i could use some help, i'm not sure whether i chose the right package for this bug (i.e. possibly network-manager?) and i don't know whether i can confirm this bug right now
<arno_b> reic: it is a duplicate, I am looking for the original report*
<reic> thank you
<arno_b> reic: finally, i found: see bug 292054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292054 in network-manager "Some drivers take too long to associate (Was: network-manager 0.7 always asks for WPA passphrase)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292054
<arno_b> reic: i have the same problem at work :s
<reic> thx, I'll have a look (sry for your trouble at work though ;) )
<arno_b> reic: and it is not a linux problem, but a network-manager problem (you may change the related package)
<reic> k
<LimCore> gnome keyring fails epically to store password. Report it against which package?
<LimCore> oh, there IS a gnome-keyring.  silly me.. nm :)
<Hobbsee> WFM.
<Hobbsee> afaik, anyway
<LimCore> It seems like 8.10 is really having growing-pains now.
 * LimCore found epic bugs regaring password storage in both gnome and kde; and problems with upgrade from 8.04. Also, some packages seem broken (dependencies)
<LimCore> on the other hand,  the G3 and wifi support is good
<LimCore> 1) There is no package name 'nm-applet' published in Ubuntu
<LimCore> 2) but:  [Select a Package] nm-applet  This is a transitional package to provide early a...
<LimCore> ^-- is this a bug in launchpad?
<LimCore> any G3 modem owner?  Need to confirm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/296741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296741 in network-manager "nm-applet G3 modem pin entry is visible " [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> bug 186347: Should the status on the alsa part of this bug also be changed to Fix Released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186347 in linux "snd-hda-intel toshiba u200-165" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186347
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> pedro_, ping
<pedro_> hggdh: hey hey
<hggdh> good morning to you (or whatever)
<pedro_> to you too :-P
<hggdh> got a question re. bug 205999
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205999 in evolution-data-server "Attachments names using "ç" are not correctly sent by Evolution (ATT<number>.dat)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205999
<hggdh> upstream (mcrha) has put out a tentative patch for it, but the new version is requiring EDS 2.25.2
<hggdh> originally I was trying to get it for Hardy (2.22.x), and Intrepid (2.24.x)
<hggdh> we can still adjust somewhat either the new one, or the old patch (not perfect, but solves the problem).
<hggdh> so the question: what is the standard operating procedure on this type of situation?
<pedro_> mm the patch introduce a new string
<hggdh> not only the string, but the prereq on eds trunk
<pedro_> we probably have to wait till jaunty to have that fixed because of the requirements
<hggdh> the problem is -- for hardy and intrepid -- this means users will be unable to send attachments to Outlook adn GMail
<hggdh> which is -- methinks -- bad
<pedro_> doesn't look ok to make an sru for something that introduce new strings and depends on a newer version of eds
<hggdh> no, I cannot see a SRU -- too many dependencies
<persia> Does it *really* need eds trunk, or can a complimentary patch be extracted for EDS?
<persia> There's a fair history of complimentary patches if the regression risk is sufficiently low, and the exposure sufficiently high.
<hggdh> persia, I am checking on that right now (building trunk, making sure it works, then adjusting to 2.22 and 2.24
<hggdh> or, at least, 2.24
 * persia would have started by reading the EDS commit log to see which might be the interesting bit, but isn't going to argue over workflows :)
<hggdh> heh :-)
<hggdh> there are two tracks here: (1) make sure the patch resolves the issue on trunk; (2) backporting it, or something like it...
<hggdh> I am on the (1) right now
<persia> Ah, yeah, fixing the current devel release should always be the priority :)
<hggdh> well, until this version of the patch, we were testing on 2.22 and 2.24
<hggdh> not on trunk
<hggdh> we did publish test packages (in my PPA) for users to try it
<hggdh> and it does not make sense for me to start backporting the patch before being sure it works...
<hggdh> so this is why I am raising the issue here. We can bypass the whole mess by using the previous patch on 2.22 and 2.24
<hggdh> but there are some sonsequences
<hggdh> s/sonse/conse/
<persia> consequences tend to reduce the chance of SRU.
<hggdh> yes... the issue is the previous patch makes it default for Evo to code attachment filenames out of rfc2231
<hggdh> (the original issue was -- when using extended charsets, either ISO-8859-x or UTF-8, Outlook and gmail would not be able to correctly parse the MIME headers
<hggdh> so, on Outcrap you at "ATxxxxxx.dat", unknown MIME
<hggdh> for Hardy, going to 2.25 Evo right now is extremely riscky -- the move to SQLite on 2.24 has added some serious issues, not yet resolved
<hggdh> just for that, I cannot see a SRU there
<hggdh> so: I would really welcome ideas or options. I would still like to solve the attachment issue for Hardy, at least
<pedro_> well the change in eds doesn't look that bad
<pedro_> hggdh: let's raise this with seb128 tomorrow, he's on holiday today
<hggdh> seems rather small indeed (forgetting the strings issue).
<hggdh> ah, that's why I could not find him... yes.
<pedro_> yeah but i think we can avoid the glade string changes and just accept the ones going at gconf
<hggdh> hum
<pedro_> s/gconf/gconf schemas
<hggdh> or accept them untraslatable?
<pedro_> but anyways let's ask seb about it
<persia> More untranslatable strings would be bad.
<pedro_> yeah indeed
<persia> On the other hand, coordinating the update with the translations team can work if you *really* need to change strings.
 * hggdh bows to the sages, and humbly thanks the input
<xteejx> hey hggdh, I resent that email with the bug numbers on it :) Hope its alright
<hggdh> xteejx, yes, I saw it, just did not have time to go through. Will do, though. Thank you, and I hope you undesrtood why I asked for it.
<xteejx> Hey guys, you see bug 186347, its kinda old, does the alsa part need set as fixed released as well if the linux bit is, and this just wasn't changed or is it to be left?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186347 in linux "snd-hda-intel toshiba u200-165" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186347
<xteejx> hggdh: I did yeah, thanks :)
<hggdh> xteejx, it seems it is resolved. You can ping crimsun to check, but it seems he forgot to close the alsa-driver invalid
<xteejx> hggdh ok will do
<samuraipengui1> Hey, so, if i wanted to assist in a specific pet-peeve bug (109289), what can i do?
<samuraipengui1> It's just a matter of using a new version from the developer.
<hggdh> bug 109289
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109289 in naim "Naim returns erroneous error messages" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109289
<persia> samuraipengui1, If you think the best solution is to use the newest upstream version, and you want to help, I'd recommend trying to package the new upstream, attaching the updated diff.gz to the bug, and subscribing the sponsors team.  The team in #ubuntu-motu might be able to help.
<samuraipengui1> Persia: cool.  I was just reading the wiki page on packaging.  I'll try my hand at it.
<persia> samuraipenguin, Good luck.
<persia> I think there's a special page with a guide for updating a package somewhere in there, although I'm not finding it right now.
<jmarsden> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate
<nhandler> samuraipenguin: They also have: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0809/PackageUpdates which talks about updating a package
<persia> That's precisely the page I sought.  Thanks nhandler
<nhandler> You're welcome persia
<xteejx> I've seen people reporting bug in Jaunty, how is this possible?
<xteejx> *bugs
<greg-g> xteejx: because development has (kinda) started on it
<xteejx> greg-g: Oh right, is there any way to upgrade to it or help test it?
<greg-g> the repositories are open
<greg-g> heh, I wouldn't right now if I were you
<greg-g> unless you want all kinds of breakage
<xteejx> Nah its kool I got an old dev installation anyway spare :)
<greg-g> you can do it in a Virtual Machine, but I would personally wait until after UDS (second week of December)
<xteejx> Oh the big meeting?
<greg-g> yeah
<Pici> I wouldn't even put it on a dev machine now.
<xteejx> How do you get to go to these things anyway?
<xteejx> Probably not many normal users, if any lol
<xteejx> Is there any way I can do it anyway, just to see :)
<Pici> Do what?
<xteejx> I'm intrigued
<xteejx> Get Jaunty
<xteejx> Do I just change the repos in sources.list to jaunty?
<persia> Well, don't do it now : it's very broken.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule says that the first test images are expected next week, at which point it might be safe to test a little.  Before then is extra risky.
<xteejx> oh right ok, as of next week then i'll start helping out with that too :)
<persia> It's still going to be *extremely* unstable next week, but it ought to at least install.
<samuraipenguin> xteejx: i don't mean to sound harsh, but if you want the absolute latest packages, why not use a distro with a rolling release schedule like debian Sid or Archlinux?
<greg-g> samuraipenguin: I think he is more interested in helping with bug triaging, not exactly getting the latest packages for use.  But yes, you are right.
 * greg-g made an assumption on gender, my apologies if incorrect
<samuraipenguin> Ah, yeah, you're probably right.
<persia> samuraipenguin, Is there a specific reason why Ubuntu can't also fill that niche?  Except during archive freeze, and in the first couple weeks after archive open, it's just as unreliably variable as any average rolling-release distro.
<samuraipenguin> persia: i'd point to this moment in time as an example.  intrepid is released, and major package updates won't be coming down the pipe in usable form for at least another few weeks.
<persia> samuraipenguin, Hrm?  That's mostly a side-effect of the Debian Lenny freeze, rather than because of how Ubuntu works.
<persia> sid isn't currently rolling.
<persia> If it were, Ubuntu would be pulling it all right now.
<samuraipenguin> Oh?  I admit my newbishness on this side of things, but I thought sid was debian's eternal-testing release?
<samuraipenguin> (sorry, i didn't mean to pull the channel OT)
<persia> samuraipenguin, sid is Debian's eternal testing release.  It's currently not very active because most of the Debian developers are focusing on the impending release.  Ubuntu is currently pulling every upload from either directly into the archives, or into the merge management tools.
<persia> Because of the disruption this causes, it's risky to upgrade immediately after archive open, as the backlog from the freeze is building.  After that, it's somewhat more testable, although Alpha milestones of Ubuntu are at least as likely to break as sid, and when that happens, you get to keep both pieces :)
<bucket529> Bug 245074 is a sync request frum July 08 - but rmadison currently shows Jaunty and Debian match (already looks synced). Should I close the bug? Or leave it alone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245074 in ubuntu "Sync conkeror from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245074
<chrisccoulson> it should be closed if it has been sync'd and debian doesn't have a newer version
<persia> There's a lot of autosync that happens at the beginning of each cycle, and sometimes there's leftovers like that.  Always best to close them (it's one of the few cases of the "workflow" bugs where the participants in the workflow will thank you for the adjustment).
<bucket529> Thanks, closing it.
<ScottK> Mark it fix released.
<samuraipenguin> so, re: bug 109289 I'm a bit confused.  In different places, i'm advised to build the .dsc and .deb, or just diff the source tarballs and upload that diff to the bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109289 in naim "Naim returns erroneous error messages" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109289
<hggdh> samuraipenguin, I guess you can do either. You can also build the fixed package and publish on your PPA
<hggdh> there has been talk about requiring a debdiff, or just a diff
<samuraipenguin> hm, okay.  I'm going to run through it one more time to make sure i've got it right and then upload the debdiff.  Thanks!
<hggdh> samuraipenguin, it might be a good idea to build it locally and see if it works before uploading the diff
<samuraipenguin> hggdh: indeed.  That's what i'm doing
<unenough> my intrepid has random mouse clicks and scrolles. it's really annoying. using toshiba a215, that has a Synaptics Touchpad
<unenough> scrolles=scrolls :)
<unenough> this didn't happen in Hardy
<unenough> i turned off vertical/horizontal scrolling and tapping using the touchpad but it still happens
<hggdh> samuraipenguin, thank you, and sorry for stating the obvious
<balachmar> Hi, I guess I just experienced bug 279192 But I don't know if I can add some more info to the report that can be helpful. Maybe someone could have a look at it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279192 in mesa "xorg on Intrepid hangs in infinte loop when compiz is running" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279192
<crimsun> xteejx: #186347 doesn't affect alsa-driver; we don't backport fixes to alsa-driver (to end up in alsa-source), only l-u-m or linux.
<drguildo> should i bugs i encounter to launchpad or upstream?
<drguildo> *report
<crimsun> drguildo: bugs in what?
<drguildo> heheh
<drguildo> a few things
<drguildo> alsa/pulseaudio mostly
<drguildo> but i'm also getting graphical corruption when using the compiz stuff
<drguildo> and i don't seem to be able to skip in mp3 files in rhythmbox
<drguildo> sound is uber-broken for me in 8.10
<crimsun> drguildo: generally, file them in launchpad.
<crimsun> drguildo: what specific issues are you having with alsa and pulseaudio?
<crimsun> drguildo: (for support, we can migrate to #ubuntu or #ubuntu-audio-help instead of using this channel)
<drguildo> the reason i ask is that a lot of the stuff i report gets ignored for loooong periods of time and i'm wondering if i'm filing stuff in the wrong place or doing something else wrong
<drguildo> #ubuntu-audio-help sounds good
<crimsun> drguildo: ignored is perhaps the wrong word, though I understand an end user's perspective.  It's more that there really are only two people who triage audio bugs for all of Ubuntu, and really we're extremely taxed on resources.
<drguildo> oh ok
<crimsun> drguildo: (also, the audio stack mess takes a while to dig through)
<drguildo> i can imagine
<rrittenhouse> Does anyone here use Twitux on Ibex?
<chadwik> can someone set bug 296773 to wishlist status pls
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296773 in e2fsprogs "don't check the file system during 1970" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296773
<wolfger> Looking at Bug 185334. It's marked fix released for linux, but incomplete for the specified kernel version. Should that be an invalid/won't-fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185334 in linux "Random brutal shutdown with Olidata Stainer 3050" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185334
<jibel> chadwik: instead of changing the behavior of fsck for this corner case it would be wise to suggest to the user to disable time-dependent checking
<jibel> chadwik: according to man tune2fs it's something like /tune2fs -i 0 /dev/sdX /
<chadwik> jibel: hi yeh i did mention that aswell, should i just set it to inactive then?
<chadwik> err invalid i mean :)
<mrooney1> could be more of a wontfix, perhaps
<jibel> chadwik: oh, ok I had seen the standard response and not the last part of it. I would set it to incomplete and wait for his answer. If he is ok with the workaround then close it.
<jibel> chadwik: it is not a bug with fsck but with his system indeed.
<chadwik> jibel: ok thanks
<sparr> how can i find out what version this wants but cannot find? if the version it wants doesn't exist, is that a dependency bug?  "E: Build-Depends dependency for gcc-avr cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package binutils-avr can satisfy version requirements"
<TiMiDo> yes indeed sparr that looks. like a bug
<sparr> my repositories and apt preferences are...  non-trivial, can anyone confirm with a normal setup?
<sparr> i need to install vanilla ubuntu on something for testing stuff like that
<chrisccoulson> sparr - what are you trying to do?
<sparr> apt-get build-dep gcc-avr
<chrisccoulson> 1 seocnd
<chrisccoulson> 1 second, even
<chrisccoulson> bizarre
<chrisccoulson> gcc-avr depends on binutils-avr >= 2.18-4, but Intrepid only have 2.18-3
<chrisccoulson> don't know how it ever built
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> ok, it has never actually built. it is sat at dep wait on binutils-avr
<chrisccoulson> that's actually fixed in jaunty btw, but the package still failed to build
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-12
<bucket529> bug 146265 is a packaing request. The same version is now in both Debian Unstable and Jaunty. Can I close the bug? Or leave it alone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146265 in bwbasic "sdlBasic" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146265
<ScottK> bucket529: Mark it fix released then.
<bucket529> ScottK: I don't have permission to change Importance.
<ScottK> Don't worry about that.  Just status.
<bucket529> Aha!
<bucket529> Thanks
<binarymutant> how do I request a needs-packaging bug? or ITP? Also, how can I search these bug reports?
<ScottK> They are tagged 'needs-packaging' so search for that under advanced search for tags.
<binarymutant> sweets thanks again ScottK
<sparr> how can i change the dependencies of gcc-avr so that i can apt-get build-dep it?
<sparr> where was chrisccoulson seeing that gcc-avr depends on binutils-avr >= 2.18-4?  i see dependencies on 2.16.1-1 on packages.ubuntu.com and in apt-cache show
<dholbach> good morning
<wolfger> good morning, buggers :-)
<wolfger> Back in August there was an announcement of kernel bug migration (from "linux-source-2.6.xx" to "linux"), which was supposed to be largely automated, but I'm coming across some old bugs that weren't migrated, or weren't fully migrated
<wolfger> is there a procedure to follow for this?
<wolfger> nevermind, I found it :-)
<hggdh> Bug #222569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222569 in ubuntu "wireless connection is not possible" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222569
<savvas> who do I have to notify for packages: dict, dictd, dictfmt, dictzip
<savvas> I found typos in the debian/control
<savvas> Repositories: jaunty-main-i386, jaunty-main-amd64 - Packages: dict, dictd, dictfmt, dictzip - Typo: "Original-Maintaine:" instead of "Original-Maintainers:"
<hggdh> savvas, you can open a bug on this; you can also contact the packager
<savvas> hggdh: debdiffs are welcome for such minor typos?
<hggdh> yes, but I do not think you need to go that far
<savvas> ok, I'll report them :)
<hggdh> savvas, thank you for helping out
<savvas> oh no problem, I'm using it with a handy sqlite tool I've created :)
<thekorn> bdmurray: hi, this "bug converted to questions and still with incomplete status" mentioned on the ML looks like a bug in launchpad to me,
<thekorn> I was able to reproduce it here: https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/buglog-data/+bug/137550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137550 in buglog-data "mailman on lists.ubuntu.com needs a way to filter on X-Launchpad-Bug" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> thekorn: I think it is a timing issue where someone had an unrefreshed version of the bug.  How did you recreate it?
<thekorn> bdmurray: exactly, I converted the bug into a question, and while the page was loading after clicking on "convert this bug into a question" I changed the status of the bug
<ScottK> bdmurray: Got a moment to chat?
<bdmurray> thekorn: I wonder if the status of bug converted to a question could be changed with the api or py-lp-b too.  I agree its a bug in Launchpad.
<thekorn> bdmurray: py-l-b yes, because it does the same as the web ui, no for api, because the API has a lock for such things, as far as I know
<thekorn> Oh, but both should not be able to change the status back now
<bdmurray> thekorn: what I think is happening is that the status and importance and just locked in the web ui
<thekorn> yes, sorry I missunderstood you,
<thekorn> there is now way to change the status/importance etc. back on the useres side right now
<bdmurray> thekorn: have you submitted a bug about this?  if not I will
<thekorn> bdmurray: no, please do
<thekorn> thanks
<tcole> hello, dumb question
<tcole> is there a mechanism to take an LP bug and forward it over to Gnome bugzilla, linking the LP bug with the bugzilla one?
<tcole> or is that done manually?
<pedro_> tcole: you need to forward it manually and then add the bug watch in lp
<tcole> ok, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<tcole> another dumb question: how do I add a bug watch?
<pedro_> tcole: click on "also affects project" on the bug page
<pedro_> tcole: after that, put the url of the upstream bug on the "I have the URL for the upstream bug:" field
<pedro_> there's a neat documentation on how to add bug watches here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<tcole> okay, cool, thanks
<pedro_> np :-)
<greg-g> bdmurray: is the "corect" way of attaching branches to bugs to create a new branch with only the changes that fix that bug? makes sense, but that might mean I would have lp:me/gwibber/bug12355 and /bug3532 and /bug3588 and.. and...  whats the correct workflow for this?
<greg-g> pedro_: do you attach many personal bzr branches to bug reports?
<thekorn> greg-g: the best thing about this: you get ALOT of karma ;)
<greg-g> thekorn: yeah :)
<pedro_> greg-g: no why?
<greg-g> pedro_: I was wondering about best practices/workflow, oh yeah, you missed my question
<greg-g> "is the "corect" way of attaching branches to bugs to create a new branch with only the changes that fix that bug? makes sense, but that might mean I would have lp:me/gwibber/bug12355 and /bug3532 and /bug3588 and.. and...  whats the correct workflow for this?"
<bdmurray> greg-g: In the past I've used one branch with separate commits per bug.
<bdmurray> It depends on how related the changes are though.  What are you looking at?
<greg-g> bug 297228
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297228 in gwibber "Interval should say "minutes" after it in Preferences" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297228
<thekorn> imho it is the best and most sensible workflow, this way it is easy to use all the reviewing functionality of launchpad
<greg-g> bug 296871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296871 in gwibber "incorrect reply highlighting in Search Tab" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296871
<greg-g> that makes logical sense, I was just worried I might end up having a ton of separate branches, no big deal I guess.
<bdmurray> thekorn: it which?
<greg-g> bdmurray: my changes tend to be one-liners, so probably one branch with separate commits per bug.  I thought the separate branches didn't make sense since you can't link to a specific commit/revision with LP's "link a branch"
<greg-g> correction: ....I thought they DID make sense since you can't...
<bdmurray> thanks, still parsing it
<bdmurray> james_w: Do you have an opinion?
<greg-g> so, I link to a branch, and it just goes to the whole branch, in which I might have made more than one bug fix commit.  I have to say "this bug is fixed by rev 121 in this branch"
<thekorn> my problem is: what if I would like to wodo further work in a branch, fixing another bug, launchpad does not allow me to say "this bug is fixed in rev of this branch"
<thekorn> (so what greg-g says)
<greg-g> right
<thekorn> and the review process only alows to review the whole branch and not one revision
<tcole> part of that is a workflow issue
<tcole> the ideal is a branch per feature/bugfix
<greg-g> which is where I got the idea of separate branchs for each bug.  branch from trunk, fix bug, push to lp:~me/project/bug12345.  then to work on another bug branch from trunk again, push to lp:~me/project/8575
<thekorn> and as having many branches does not hurt, I tend to use one branch per bug
<greg-g> and you can delete branches from the LP code interface
<bdmurray> I think one branch per bug is the better general rule but it does really depend on the situation
<thekorn> one good feature of bzr is:   bzr commit --fixes lp:12345
<greg-g> right, there are always corner cases.  Sorry to diverge the topic :)
<greg-g> thekorn: oh!
<bdmurray> greg-g: hmm? fixing bugs is on topic!
<greg-g> then I take that back :)
<sparr> where was chrisccoulson seeing that gcc-avr depends on binutils-avr >= 2.18-4?  i see dependencies on 2.16.1-1 on packages.ubuntu.com and in apt-cache show
<ScottK> That's because the one he was looking at never got built.
<sparr> where?
<sparr> id like to report the bug, and/or get it fixed on my end so i can install the build deps
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/gcc-avr/1:4.3.0-4
<chrisccoulson> james_w - have you spoken any more with seb128 regarding the system-tools-backend bug? just wondering if any decision had been made on how to progress it? i can prepare a debdiff for jaunty with the init script disabled if you think thats the correct way forward
<sparr> thanks ScottK
<angusthefuzz> I just verified bug #296484 it has the potential for user data loss and therefore I think it should be marked high, can someone verify that this is the correct importance
<azimout> bug 296484
<angusthefuzz> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/296484
<azimout> hey, what happened to ubottu today?
<azimout> angus, yes, i think its importance should be high
<azimout> check for duplicate reports, and report upstream
<angusthefuzz> azimout: do you mind setting it, I dont have my bug-control badge yet :-)
<azimout> a google search might also help you find similar reports in other distros
<angusthefuzz> thanks azimout will do, might be hard to find, its a pretty unique circumstance i think
<azimout> angus: did the importance assignment for you
<angusthefuzz> azimout: thanks, i will take care of pushing it upstream
<azimout> angus: feel free to ask if you need more help
<azimout> btw, you should apply for bugcontrol
<angusthefuzz> azimout: thanks, I definitely will
<james_w> chrisccoulson: I haven't, but it sounded like it is the correct thing to do, so I believe seb would be happy to sponsor a debdiff for it
<chrisccoulson1> no probs. i'll sort that out later one
<chrisccoulson1> later on**
<james_w> thanks Chris
<xteejx> Evening guys. I'm working on bug 296095 and the developer has written a debdiff for a fix, what do I as a triager do with the status? Fix Committed? This isn't written anywhere.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296095 in cairo-dock "Cairo-Dock Does NOT fully install. Doesn't show as Available App. in Add/Remove Software" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296095
<xteejx> hggdh: Thanks for the reply email earlier on by the way.
<james_w> xteejx: is a sponsor team subscribed?
<xteejx> james_w: I don't think so, I wasn't sure on the procedure for this so I wanted to check here first.
<azimout> no, no team subscribed, not assigned to anyone
<xteejx> No I haven't done anything with it, wasn't sure what to do to be honest :) Don't wanna go and mess it up lol
<james_w> xteejx: when there is a debdiff you should make sure the appropriate sponsor team is subscribed, and if not then subscribe them and state that that is what should be done
<xteejx> The dev just toook it and defdiff'd it
<xteejx> james_w: How do I know who to subscribe?
<azimout> this "gilir" guy just popped up, posted 2 debdiffs, changed from confirmed to in progress and back, and left
<james_w> xteejx: for packages in universe use 'ubuntu-universe-sponsors', and similar for packages in main
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<xteejx> james_w: Oh right ok, so maybe a stupid question, but who reviews it, do the sponsors teams do that, I mean how does anyone know this random guy posting defdiffs can be trusted?
<james_w> well, gilir can
<james_w> but yes, the sponsor team reviews
<xteejx> james_w: Oh right kool, thanks james :)
<xteejx> james_w: Status to be left as Confirmed on these then?
<hggdh> xteejx, welcome
<xteejx> hggdh: Hi :)
<hggdh> cheers, xteejx
<xteejx> np
<xteejx> How do we kill user accounts on Launchpad with IMMEDIATE effect : I suggest someone kills off EnvyAA28 ASAP ref: bug 297388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297388 in ubuntu "IT REALLY DID WORK FOR ME NOT HARD TO DO AT ALL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297388
<james_w> xteejx: the status should reflect the status of the bug. The bug is probably confirmed if there is a patch for the bug
<xteejx> james_w: I confirmed it :)
<hggdh> so it did work for you, right?
<angusthefuzz> haha
<xteejx> I sent a nice message lol
<hggdh> xteejx, one option is to go to #launchpad, and talk to them mthere
<xteejx> Will do
<xteejx> Done
<xteejx> What an idiot, as if he thinks it will stay there lol
<xteejx> I'm tempted to spam him myself, got his email addy lol
<xteejx> hggdh: Yes it did work for me, I'm now a millionair and bought Canonical :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-13
<bucket529> Could someone please change bug 296800 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296800 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Netactview" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296800
<nhandler> Done bucket529
<bucket529> nhandler: Thank you!
<nhandler> You're welcome bucket529
<espacious> hi hi i have problems setting up my TEW424UB v.2 with latest ndis and latest ubuntu
<angusthefuzz> espacious: have you tried #ubuntu?
<espacious> yes.no reply
<espacious> also searched forums
<espacious> only old posts w had it working in 7.10
<Hilton> Yes?
<lifeless> No.
<Hilton> Repeating my question as ordered. -> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu. It's been sitting at 82% "Scanning the mirror" for 15+ minutes now. Is there a way I can force it past this?
<unfo> (lifeless:  i sent Hilton here.)
<Hilton> Make that over 20 minutes now.
<ropetin> Hilton: is it on a Virtual Machine or a real machine?
<Hilton> Real.
<ropetin> If you swap to a different console (I believe alt+F4) it should show what it's currently doing.  What does it say?
<Hilton> every console just gives me a bash ubuntu@ubuntu
<ropetin> Really?  Weird!
<Hilton> except alt+f1, which says "Loading, please wait..." and has for a long time.
<unfo> ropetin:  Hilton:  even vt4 (press ctrl+alt+f4)?
<Hilton> I've checked all ctrl-alt-f1-f6.
<ropetin> F4 doesn't show anything special at all?
<Hilton> Nothing.
<ropetin> I guess the obvious question is have you rebooted and tried again seeing as you've not actually installed anything
<Hilton> Would it be bad if I killed apt-get in top?
<ropetin> I'm pretty sure it would break the install process (but it's not really working now, so...)
<Hilton> hmm
<Hilton> what's the kill command again?
<ropetin> kill {PID}
<Hilton> That did it!
<Hilton> and I had to put a sudo on that. :P
<Hilton> Install continuing as normal.
<ropetin> Weird
<unfo> why did it happen?
<Hilton> I think maybe it got hung up waiting for a site that wouldn't respond?
<unfo> Hilton:  installer bugs are serious.  Could you please repro it for us and send a bug report with steps to repro?
<Hilton> Or downloading a package list from a mirror with extremely low throughput.
<Hilton> I've come across a couple of repositories that gave me <10KiB/sec ... wouldn't be surprised to find one in such a remote area, or so busy, that I got 1KiB/sec. That would be a long download for a package list.
<unfo> Hilton:  Perhaps the TCP/IP world-change tools could help you simulate a slow network connection so you could repro the bug.  Do you know how to use them?
<Hilton> Installation complete, restarting...
<Hilton> unfo, I barely know how to use Linux. :P
<unfo> Hilton:  :(
<unfo> Hilton:  we could help you.
<Hilton> Is it really a bug worth reproducing? The problem was likely a bad repository... perhaps just a suggestion to add timeouts or min. speed requirements? Or better yet, a small terminal output showing what's happening during operations like that.
<unfo> Hilton:  *Every* grave bug (such as yours) is a bug worth putting in a little effort to repro.
<Hilton> Well, let me see if I can get away from my *other* grave bug I'm trying to get around, then I'll get back to you :)
<unfo> Hilton:  which?
<Hilton> I have a Radeon 9600.
<Hilton> The open source driver seems to be causing me GPU lockups, particularly if Desktop Effects is turned on; and FGLRX dropped support for it.
<unfo> Hilton:  I think the installer bug is more grave.
<Neurologic> Ok... hmm, I'm having an issue with Evolution Mail, it crashes upon opening preferences?
<Hilton> unfo: Hundreds of people are having issues with R300-based cards not working.
<unfo> Hilton:  :(
<Hilton> In my case, it's far more grave than the installer bug, because I am trying to strip Windows off of my PCs.
<Hilton> Unfortunately they are family PCs and must run a stable, friendly, foolproof OS for the other 5 non-computer-literate adults and 4 children. Windows fits that bill (surprisingly), but has been giving me other problems.
<unfo> Hilton:  so don't use Desktop Effects.  bingo:  grave bug nullified.
<unfo> :)
<Hilton> I had just switched full time to Ubuntu, presuming that turning off Desktop Effects would eliminate the crashes. It only reduced them. There were 3 more GPU lockups (presuming GPU, since entire screen freezes except mouse cursor and entire system is unresponsive even to hotkeys) with DE turned off.
<unfo> Hilton:  cantrepro wontfix :)  sorry, try #ubuntu for that.
<Hilton> The entire Ubuntu community can't seem to answer this question. I'm trying a couple of ideas, then I'm giving up on Linux.
<unfo> Hilton:  the entire Ubuntu community?  why do you say that?
<Hilton> Every ubuntu channel I've been to, every forum I've read (and posted on), every related bug on the trackers, even small news articles on Linux-related sites...
<unfo> all : does launchpad allow voting?
<Hilton> It's a chicken-egg bug. Half of the people say "if the open source ati driver is causing problems, use fglrx" (which dropped support for my card), and hence the other half say "if fglrx doesn't work, use the open source ati driver". And that's as far as it ever goes.
<Hilton> Would installing -dbg versions of the open source drivers give me more information in the log files/
<Hilton> ?
<ScottK> unfo: No.  You can mark a bug as affecting you too which is vaguely like voting apparently.
<unfo> Hilton:  can you find an ATI bug with 100 votes or more?
<unfo> *I mean affect-me-toos
<Hilton> Not sure.
<unfo> Neurologic:  sorry for slow response, I didn't see your line.  did you report it with apport?
<Hilton> I know I found a lot of nearly-but-not-quite duplicates with quite a few people on each.
<Neurologic> I don't know what apport is? O_o
<Hilton> OOoo, there are Voodoo drivers... I should go dig out my ooold Diamond Monster Fusion 3D (my first 3D card - a Voodoo Banshee!). Maybe IT would run stable. :P
<ropetin> Banshee?  I once ('99?) tried to get that working on (I think) Slackware, was a nightmare
<ropetin> Probably a bit easier now
<Neurologic> unfo, what's apport?
<unfo> Neurologic:  it is the Ubuntu crash reporting tool.  What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Neurologic> Intrepid
<Hilton> Okay, killing apt-get may have had a side effect after all. I'm getting this from Synaptic a couple times now:
<Hilton> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Hilton> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Hilton> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Hilton> Any thoughts?
<unfo> Neurologic:  please ping me when you talk to me.
<unfo> Neurologic:  did you get Ubuntu's crash reporter popping up after the app crashed?
<Neurologic> unfo, nope...It just...disappeared, I tried using "Report a problem" and it wont open?
<unfo> Neurologic:  what won't open?  what did you click?  what doesn't happen?
<Neurologic> unfo, "Report a problem", it's in the applications menu in ubuntu, the crash reporter DOESN'T come up, when evolution mail crashes, the window just closes
<unfo> Neurologic:  do you know how to check if apport is enabled?  I don't remember how, it's a line somewhere in /etc/default/apport* or something
<Neurologic> unfo, I don't, no, I'm new to linux
<unfo> Neurologic:  :(
<unfo> Neurologic:  I don't remember how to do it, sorry.  But to report a crash to launchpad, you must use Apport, which is the Ubuntu crash reporter.
<unfo> Anyone here feel like helping Neurologic to ensure apport is enabled so they can report their evolution crash to launchpad?
<Neurologic> unfo, I need to sleep, I'll deal with it tomorrow I suppose
<unfo> Neurologic: ok.
<dholbach> good morning
<unfo> good midnight dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi unfo
<thekorn_> good morning
<BUGabundo_work> good mornin
<BUGabundo_work> when a bug reappears on a new release
<BUGabundo_work> should the old ticket be reopened?
<BUGabundo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/261084 just happened to me on my jaunty test systemn
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261084 in gnome-power-manager "Suspends again right after resume" [High,Fix released]
<persia> BUGabundo_work, I'd recommend a new ticket with the "regression" tag.  While it's probably the same symptoms, it's unlikely to be the same bug, if it's truly Fix Released.
<persia> Or maybe it's worth reopening that one, as you're not the only user who found that the bug wasn't closed for them.
<BUGabundo_work> geee thanks for all the options! eheh
<persia> Well, the general rule is that if the bug was actually closed, and the symptoms reappear, it's best to file a new report.
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<persia> If someone claims the bug is closed, but someone still has it, it's best to keep the old bug report.
<persia> The difference being between a real fix for the bug (but there's another bug that looks the same), or an incomplete fix for a bug.
<BUGabundo_work> the good thing about re-using a report, is that the devs already know about it, afaik
<persia> It's a judgement call for any given bug, but in this case, given the bug history, it probably should have been reopened previously.
<persia> Well, not necessarily, as some bugs are closed by bugsquad when the developer didn't include the bug number in the changelog.
<persia> Also, lots of packages have bug subscribers, who get notified for new bugs, and these lists often include developers.
<persia> Just reopening old bugs because one encounters a similar issue is counterproductive,  On the other hand, providing feedback that a given fix isn't complete is a useful part of dialog.
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> you keep at it... lol
<BUGabundo_work> I know it's a tricky bussiness!
<persia> So it really depends on whether you believe that you have the exact issue, and that the fix isn't complete, or if you think you might have something different, and want someone to look at it fresh.
<BUGabundo_work> as you said: in the end, it's a "judgement call for any given bug"
<BUGabundo_work> I guess I'll open a new one
<BUGabundo_work> and have a mention of that bug
<BUGabundo_work> if some dev or QA find it to be the same can always mark as dupe
<persia> Right.  I tend to lean towards filing new bugs, as I often want people to look at it from a new perspective, and using tools like ubuntu-bug allows current information about my experience to be uploaded to the bug report.
<BUGabundo_work> and reponed the OP
<persia> Huh?  Don't do both.
<BUGabundo_work> no no
<BUGabundo_work> I won't!
<BUGabundo_work> I'll open a new...
<BUGabundo_work> and latter some one else can look at it
<BUGabundo_work> and if they think it's a dupe, just mark it
<persia> Oh, right.  So that if someone else thinks it's a dup, they can decide to reopen the old one.
<BUGabundo_work> and reopen the original
<BUGabundo_work> yeah
<persia> Sorry.  I just got a little confused.
<BUGabundo_work> no prob
<BUGabundo_work> I get that often
<BUGabundo_work> I guess it's the way I talk...
<BUGabundo_work> persia: filed bug 297537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297537 in gnome-power-manager "hibernate again right after resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297537
<BUGabundo_work> persia: do you know if the guy(s) that develop keytouch are around IRC?
<BUGabundo_work> their page doesn't mention it!
<persia> I don't
<xteejx> Morning guys :)
<PararaPatxin> Morning
<BUGabundo_work> hi PararaPatxin
<BUGabundo_work> hi xteejx
<PararaPatxin> qué pasa Bugabundo
<xteejx> Hi abundo
<BUGabundo_work> are you hungry xteejx? you are eating parts of my nick!
<xteejx> lol sorry :)
<BUGabundo_work> np xteejx
<PararaPatxin> any expert in mysql server?
<BUGabundo_work> just a tiny bit, PararaPatxin
<BUGabundo_work> but maybe I can help?»
<PararaPatxin> I think I've found a Bug in Ubuntu 8.x Desktop Edition
<PararaPatxin> when I create a new user with the GRANT sentence, It doesn't let me connect into using the password I choosed.
<xteejx> Hey guys I'm stumped what to do with bug 296008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296008 in libdvdplay "libdvdcss2 not automatically installed when playing dvd" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296008
<xteejx> Can anyone help please? :)
<Hobbsee> xteejx: wontfix :)
<persia> xteejx, There's no good answer to that bug :(  It's valid, but the package in question can't be supplied easily.
 * Hobbsee looks at it
<xteejx> Yeah I'm kinda if'ing about it as to what to do
<persia> libdvdread3 has some guidance, but automatic install is awkward for various legal reasons.
<Hobbsee> This should still not have happened. Most of the Ubuntu supported DVD player applications should have searched for and/or installed libdvdcss.
<Hobbsee> ^ is outright false.
<Hobbsee> however
<Hobbsee> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xteejx> How can we have ubuntu-restricted-extras then for lame mp3 support?
<xteejx> thats patented technology
<persia> xteejx, patents vs. technogical tools to circumvent copy prevention for the purpose of copyright violation.  See counsel for more detail.
<xteejx> Counsel?
<xteejx> Can I leave this one with one of you guys with bug control please to set it wontfix (if applicable)?
<persia> Counsel : someone who can give you legal advice.
<xteejx> persia: Oh right, is it ok to leave this with someone from bug control though as I can't change it to wontfix yet my app hasnt been approved/rejected :)
 * Hobbsee addsa  comment
<persia> Well, I'm not sure if it's wontfix or invalid.  It's cantfix in some ways, but it's probably best addressed as a question (How can I install Restricted Format support) following Hobbsee's link above.
 * Hobbsee marks wontfix
<xteejx> I see, as its too controversial/risky?
<xteejx> Hobbsee: Thanks :)
<Hobbsee> xteejx: illegal in a whole bunch of countries, aiui.
<xteejx> Really? What about the UK where I am, I've got support installed for pretty much everything lol
<Hobbsee> same with w32codecs
<xteejx> Ahh but I've got a legit copy of vista, and its on the same machine, will that cover it as the license is per computer, not per Os afaik
<persia> xteejx, Well, seek counsel, but licenses are typically provided on an use-only basis in association with a given piece of software rather than in any other way (unless you're associated with a media production concern that negotiates something wider).
<persia> So it's not OS-specific, but it would be e.g. Windows Media Player specific.
<xteejx> persia: I work for a local radio station, my laptop is covered under PPL/PRS licensing laws in the UK ;)
<persia> (as far as I understand.  The above is not legal advise)
<persia> xteejx, That's a special case then :)  But you understand that it may not apply to the vast majority of users.
<xteejx> persia: I understand - I'm covered anyway but just for reference for myself it was really - thanks :)
<xteejx> persia, i doubt it'd apply to even 0.1% of our users lol but i'll check for future ref. :)
<xteejx> Hobbsee: Thanks for the comment/change :)
 * Hobbsee looks at libdvdread bugs
<Hobbsee> xteejx: you're welcome :)
<persia> Well, it's a small enough percentage of users that it's not worth checking.  There exist commercial options for users to purchase covered software that is compatible with Ubuntu (e.g. the default Dell installations).  There also exist free solutions that may or may not be legal in any given jurisdiction.  It's up to the user to decide what they want.
<xteejx> In other words its on their own head if they decide to use it or not, and up to them to check if they're covered legally. So we only provide the OPTION to be able to use it, but up to users to check?
<Hobbsee> xteejx: pretty much
<Hobbsee> that's waht happens with the other codecs
<xteejx> I get ya, same as M$ does really in that respect really
<persia> Right.  In Intrepid, I believe the default system is supposed to point at both commercial and free solutions when users first encounter problematic files.
 * Hobbsee hits more bugs with the wontfix stick
<xteejx> That's what I thought as 'm sure in Hardy it offered the option in totem etc to auto install the codecs for mp3's not sure about DVD
<Hobbsee> xteejx: it will, iirc.
<Hobbsee> but will only grab libdvdread3 and such
 * Hobbsee shakes fist at debian over libdvdread3
<xteejx> lol
<xteejx> Question: What is SMbus, is that the sound card bus?
<Hobbsee> they took part of my changes.  But they didn't actually *check* what they took, so they didn't *actually* solve the bug that my upload did.
<Hobbsee> (where did == fixed)
<xteejx> !smbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbus
<xteejx> grr
 * Hobbsee kills a few more bugs
<Hobbsee> mvo: at some point, would it be possible to do https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvdread/+bug/206916 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206916 in totem "Totem should give a dialog saying libdvdcss2 is required, instead of saying it can't read the disk." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hobbsee> right.  Now I need another package to workon
<seb128> Hobbsee: you can send a patch ;-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: That's true.  I'm currently working on desktop-y type bugs at the moment though
<Hobbsee> seb128: i presume it is a patch to totem?
<seb128> Hobbsee: right, so what do you want to suggest?
<Hobbsee> seb128: a dialog saying libdvdcss2 is required, if it can't play the disk because it's encrypted, inviting them to run the install-css.sh?
<seb128> Hobbsee: I know we already had discussions about how much we can suggest things like that
<Hobbsee> seb128: oh, did you?  What was the outcome?
<seb128> Hobbsee: ie, having a "click here to install things which are not legal" in the default installation
<Hobbsee> right, yes
<seb128> that was a while ago and not a really clear limit
<seb128> explaining about css would be fine, not sure if we can suggest installing it though
<Hobbsee> seb128: how does one go about getting that clarified?
<Hobbsee> So far, that's what I've done in u-r-e
<persia> Perhaps we could vaguely suggest installing a CSS decryptor, and users would then search for available free (but maybe not legal) or commercial solutions.
<Hobbsee> or point to the help.ubuntu.com doc on playing dvds
<seb128> Hobbsee: no real clue about getting that clarified, I'm just pointing that having a "click here to install livdvdcss" could be an issue, we don't want to get in trouble for recommending things which should not be recommended
<Hobbsee> seb128: yeah, I'd suspected that probably would be an issue, which was why I hadn't done it that way a while ago, and was trying to defer it to mvo :P
<Hobbsee> seb128: thanks for the clues, though
<Hobbsee> !autresponses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autresponses
<Hobbsee> !autoresponses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoresponses
<Hobbsee> oh wow...
<Hobbsee> bugsquad documentation looks very nice now
<Hobbsee> dholbach: needs to regenerate his 5-a-day stats.
<chadwik> can someone have a look at bug 295311 for me pls, i'm not sure whether to set it as confirmed by the 2nd commenter as the hardware appears to be very similar, or set it to triaged and leave it to the kernel team to decide if its confirmed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295311 in linux "Backlight brightness does not change on Gateway P-6317 laptop" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295311
<hggdh> seb128, ping re. bug 182345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182345 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_remove_dir()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182345
<seb128> hggdh: hi
<hggdh> hi
<hggdh> Nautilus-actions is currently unmaintained
<seb128> right
<hggdh> it seems a fix to it was added to SVN about one year ago, but (since it is unmaintained) no new releases
<hggdh> what is the procedure on this case?
<seb128> upstream or for ubuntu? for ubuntu somebody needs to work on a debdiff and subscribe the ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug
<hggdh> the fix is upstream (see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=480179#c122)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Gnome: timed out (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/xml.cgi?id=480179)
<hggdh> so we would need to cherry-pick this fix
<seb128> right
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> I will try to get it
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> brb
<bdmurray> mvo: have you seen bug 230832 it seems to have a patch in the description
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230832 in apt "apt /usr/lib/apt/methods/http has proxy issues" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230832
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, looking
<hellboy3> are there any softwares like imovie for ubuntu
<bdmurray> james_w: bug 295001 and bug 290716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295001 in fcitx "GTK_IM_MODULE=XIM does not work" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290716 in wireshark "[CVE 2008-468[1-5] - Wireshark up to 1.0.3 affected by multiple security vulnerabilities" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290716
<james_w> bdmurray: both are shining examples of collaboration.
<bddebian> Boo
<bucket529> For bug 117984, an XML file in e-d-s needs to be changed. Where is a guide to creating the patch to submit to Debian? First try at creating a patch.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 117984 in evolution-data-server "Weather calendar getting wrong data" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117984
<bucket529> correction: Submit patch to Gnome, of course
<persia> bucket529, You might start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix .  It's fairly generic advice on creating useful patches.
<persia> bucket529, Extra points with upstream for basing any patch on the upstream sources of course ...
<bucket529> persia: Thanks. I'll try with Ubuntu source. If successful, I'll come back for extra credit.
<hggdh> bucket529, please open an upstream bug (if none exists) and add you patch there as an attachment
<bucket529> hggdh: Upstream bug exists
<hggdh> good
<hggdh> extra-extra points for checking if it applies to 2.24.1 (current stable), trunk, and 2.22.3 (Hardy stable)
<bucket529> hggdh: It applies to both (checked). It's an old bug. In fact, 2.24.1 introduced a second typo on the same line!
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> ah, would you be the one that already proposed the patch there?
<bucket529> hggdh: Yes, but that's not a patch. I'm trying to learn to do it right
<hggdh> bucket529, just noticed it. Yes, it would be much better if it is put as a diff
<bucket529> hggdh: Soon it will.
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> bucket529, as soon as it is done, ping me, and I will raise it upstream
<bucket529> hggdh: Will do. Thanks.
<persia> Well, it's worth developing the practice of preparing a patch separately from the practice of the upstream workflow.  Once a patch is prepared, it's probably best resynchronised against the upstream VCS version.
<hggdh> persia, yes, and this is where it will be applied. But upstream is also getting readdy to release a new stable version, and I would like to have it there also
<hggdh> (if there is still time)
<persia> hggdh, Certainly.  I don't mean to block you.  I just think it's easiest to learn one thing at a time :)
<hggdh> heh. I follow you now... indeed
 * Afwas is away: Ik ben bezig
<hggdh> Afwas, when you return -- please disable away notification. thanks
<mcas> ping bdmurray
<bdmurray> mcas: hello
<mcas> hi bdmurray
<mcas> thanks for your response
<mcas> i got an email that my membership in bugcontrol is about to expire
<mcas> are you the correct contact for me?
<bdmurray> mcas: yes, I am I'll extend it today
<mcas> thank you bdmurray
<bdmurray> mcas: you are all set, thanks for helping out!
<mcas> thanks bdmurray
<hggdh> bucket529, ping
<bucket529> hggdh: pong
<hggdh> bucket529, your Locations.xml seems to apply cleanly against trunk (I diff-ed it) except for the header
<hggdh> you added 'encoding=utf8'
<bucket529> hggdh: How unusual of me...
<bucket529> hggdh: Anything I should do about that? Or should I just keep working my patch?
<hggdh> bucket529, just take it out (we should not change the encoding)
<bucket529> hggdh: Will do (later today, perhaps tomorrow)
<hggdh> bucket529, thanks for the help
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Hobbsee> I made #2!
<LimCore> hmm.. noone yet confirmed my *security* related bug.. it takes 10 seconds with g3 modem to confirm it.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/296741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296741 in network-manager "nm-applet G3 modem pin entry is visible " [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> is this normal?  or how to expedite work on it
<peratu> Any solution for this bug? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/291573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291573 in linux "Ubuntu 8.10 live CD fails with error message" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<LimCore> peratu: happened to me - it was bad media
<LimCore> try buying CD's from better company
<peratu> LimCore, Verbatim :-)
<hggdh> LimCore, first off, one must have a G3 modem... not very common yet
<peratu> I have tried with LiveCD and Alternate. Same error in both. I have tried to check the CD, and I have the same error too.
<hggdh> peratu, can you install the ISO via a virtual machine (vbox, VMware, etc)?
<hggdh> and there should be an option to check the ISO image also
<peratu> hggdh, the iso image has passed the MD5 test. And, I haven't any viratul machine...
<peratu> virtual
<peratu> Uhm..., I can try it in another machine, with IDE dvd drive... I'll back in 1 minute.
<drguildo> what status should be given to bugs that aren't being experienced anymore?
<nhandler> drguildo: It depends. Was the actual source of the bug ever discovered? Or did it just go away after an upgrade?
<drguildo> went away after an upgrade
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-14
<nhandler> So the source of the bug was never discovered?
<drguildo> yeah
<nhandler> Then it should be invalid. See http://tinyurl.com/5uubpe
<drguildo> ok, thanks.
<nhandler> You're welcome drguildo
<lfaraone> Hi, I'm getting an error "104" when submitting bugs via 5aday...
<lfaraone> Any idea how I can fix this?
<drguildo> anybody fancy trying to reproduce a rhythmbox bug?
<bucket529> I'm trying to create my first patch for bug 117984 using the wiki. The fix changes one line in an XML file in evolution-data-server, plus the ChangeLog addition. But e-d-s doesn't have a debian/ directory, so debuild fails. The wiki only covers debuild -> deb file -> defdiff to create the patch. Any clever workaround or alternate method?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 117984 in evolution-data-server "Weather calendar getting wrong data" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117984
<RAOF> bucket529: You're starting from what package?  If you want to fix this _in Ubuntu_ you start with the relevant source package, make a patch, and apply it; in that case, you're guaranteed to have a debian/ directory.
<RAOF> bucket529: "aptitude search evolution" suggests the package you're after is evolution-data-server.
<bucket529> RAOF: I started with 'apt-get source evolution-data-server'. It downloaded the source beautifully. Everything was there...except a debian/ folder.
<bucket529> RAOF: AS a check, I also pulled the source from the link at packages.ubuntu.com. Same ultimate result.
<persia> bucket529, Did it downlod a tar.gz and a diff.gz an report an error about dplg-source failing?
<RAOF> Uuur, really?
<bucket529> persia: Yes, .tar.gz. Yes, diff.gz. No error.
<persia> RAOF, Common if devscripts isn't there.  Try it in a chroot.
<persia> bucket.  Try dpkg-source -x $(whatever).dsc.  This ought get you unpacked source with a debian/ directory.
<RAOF> persia: Aaah.
<persia> Or at least produce a useful error.
<bucket529> persia: Will do. Thanks.
<persia> bucket529, Thanks for helping with a patch :)
<persia> bucket529, If that doesn't work, apt-get install devscripts and try again.
<bucket529> persia, RAOF: Success. Got a debian/ this time. Thanks.
<bucket529> Attached a patch (cross fingers - first try) for bug 117984. Tried patching my own, and it seemed to work. hggdh wanted to see it - I'll ping him tomorrow about it. I'll pause a couple days for feedback/corrections before sending it upstream to Gnome.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 117984 in evolution-data-server "Weather calendar getting wrong data" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117984
<hggdh|away> bucket529, I will have a look at it, and will ping upstream about it (happened to come to my office to get a printout)
<hggdh|away> bucket529, did you create the diff from a clean apt-get source?
<bucket529> hggdh: Er, clean?
<hggdh|away> bucket529, if you look at the diff there is a lot of changed lines
<hggdh|away> er, is this s debdiff?
<bucket529> hggdh: The wiki instructions were for a debdiff.
<hggdh|away> then seems OK
<bucket529> hggdh: If a different format is better, can do...just let me know
<hggdh|away> bucket529, a debdiff is good for us; for upstream we will just provide them witha diff
<bucket529> hggdh: Ah...I will start learning that tomorrow.
<bucket529> hggdh: I'll attach a diff to the bug once I get there...perhaps tomorrow.
<hggdh|away> bucket529, thank you ( and a diff is simpler ;-)
<hggdh|away> bucket529, the reason is upstream does not package at all, they provide the source and a bauild process to make the binaries, but no packaging
<bucket529> hggdh: Good to know. As I wade in the deeper water, the swimming lessons begin to make more sense.
<hggdh|away> :-)
<hggdh|away> beware of crocodiles
<rrittenhouse> I'm trying to assign some bugs to their packages. Would this one go to network-manager-applet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/297909
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297909 in ubuntu "nm-applet remembers the old network after suspend" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> rrittenhouse: n-m-a doesn't exist?
<Hobbsee> network-manager is the source package though
<Hobbsee> (and yes, it should go there)
<rrittenhouse> Oh ok. I'm trying to get my head wrapped around triaging. I have a lot of time that can be donated to this once I learn what to do :P
<rrittenhouse> Hobbsee: I just did a search for the package in LP and I thought that network-manager-applet would have been the right one..
<Hobbsee> rrittenhouse: bugs go by source packages, not binary packages, to start with
<rrittenhouse> hmm ok
<Hobbsee> i'd guess you found network-manager-gnome?
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, yes it is
<Hobbsee> i can't spell.
<Hobbsee> network-manager-applet | 0.7~~svn20081020t000444-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Sources
<rrittenhouse> hmm
<Hobbsee> rrittenhouse: so, that would either go to the applet, or network-manager itself.  I have a suspicion that network-manager itself should get the card to refresh the available networks after a suspend, so i'd send it to network-manager
<Hobbsee> (because that should happen no matter which frontend gets used)
<rrittenhouse> true. :)
<rrittenhouse> Hobbsee: Thank you. I'm sure i'll have a lot more questions if thats ok :D
<Hobbsee> rrittenhouse: you're welcome.  I'm heading out to work, but i'm sure others will be happy to answer
<rrittenhouse> thanks again
<rrittenhouse> Assigning packages to bugs; Does that count for 5-a-day? :P
<Hobbsee> yes
<rrittenhouse> I thought it read that way on the wiki. Neat. That'll be a good start. I felt that trying to duplicate the bugs or asking for certain info for every little problem was an overwhelming place to jump in.
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<Laibsch> Is there a kind soul to push https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mailgraph/+bug/221010 into -proposed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221010 in mailgraph "homepage for mailgraph has moved" [Low,In progress]
<Laibsch> The fix is obvious and I think 0 regression potential
<reic> hi, I just started to help with bugs and now i could use some kind of mentor with: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/295414  -  things are getting a little confused, I'm not quite shure whether the bug is filed under the right package and whether the duplicate linked there is really related to "our" bug...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295414 in network-manager "Wireless network keeps disconnecting in Intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> reic: I believe that bug 297022 is back to the WPA failing, while 295414 is driver failing. That would
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297022 in network-manager "Network Manager Problem (dup-of: 295414)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295414 in network-manager "Wireless network keeps disconnecting in Intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295414
<charlie-tca> make 297022 not a duplicate.
<charlie-tca> Per comment #12, your bug can be reproduced without network manager, making it probably driver.
<reic> thx charlie-tca, i thought so too, but wasn't quite sure...
<charlie-tca> If Tobias and Diabolo have the same issues, you might want to make it against the kernel, for that is
<charlie-tca> where the drivers are, normally, now
<reic> so back to package linux, right? is there anything else i can do now, or will someone from bugcontrol set it to triaged and we'll just have to wait?
<charlie-tca> Yea, unless the driver is in it´s own package. I´ll triage it if you have all the logs,etc
<reic> i first put it under linux, so i think the logs should yet be attached. thanks a lot! :)
<charlie-tca> np, some of these are really hard to keep straight. Keep trying, it comes with time
<reic> thx, I will :)
<charlie-tca> That dup was a good catch!
<charlie-tca> reic: done
<reic> thanks a lot! I'll check in here later... cya!
<chadwik> can someone have a look at bug 295311 for me pls, i'm not sure whether to set it as confirmed by the 2nd commenter as the hardware appears to be very similar, or set it to triaged and leave it to the kernel team to decide if its confirmed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295311 in linux "Backlight brightness does not change on Gateway P-6317 laptop" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295311
<toobaz1> Hello. Bug 257797, opened since August renders a package (drgeo, ~700 installs on popcon) totally unusable. But unfortunately its Importance is still "Undecided". Since this is slightly frustrating, is there something I can do to solve the problem? Now a patch was provided, but I'm afraid it's veeeeery low on the sponsorship queue, since of its low importance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257797 in drgeo "segment fault" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257797
<angusthefuzz> chadwik: i would ask the second commenter to file a new bug, as many times these things are very hardware specific.  I would still confirm the bug, as you have followed the kernel debug procedures and all the files are collected.
<chadwik> angusthefuzz: thanks, it should be set to confirmed rather than triaged even with the hardware being different?
<angusthefuzz> chadwik: i think your decision to set it to either triaged or confirmed should ignore the second commenter, because as you said, the hardware is different
<angusthefuzz> chadwik: if you have enough experience and think that it is a genuine bug with enough detail for a fix, then set it to triaged, otherwise it should be confirmed.
<chadwik> angusthefuzz: ahh ok i see, i'll set it to confimed. thanks again
<angusthefuzz> chadwik: if the second commenter makes a new bug, and it happens to be the same root cause, we can duplicate it easy enough
<angusthefuzz> chadwik: thank you for helping
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone have a look at: bug 292738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292738 in console-setup "console-setup needs to be run manually to set fonts for VTs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292738
<hggdh> all: I eeebotu (#ubuntu-bugs-announce) will stop for 5 minutes for a system restart due to package upgrades
<bddebian> Boo
<bucket529> hggdh: Upstream patch (diff) attached to bug 117984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 117984 in evolution-data-server "Weather calendar getting wrong data" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117984
<hggdh> bucket529, will look at it, thanks
<hggdh> bucket529, let's have a private chat
<bucket529> hggdh: Thanks for your help
<chrisccoulson> just looking at bug 298140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298140 in ubuntu "System logs can grow to unmanageable levels, consume entire root filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298140
<chrisccoulson> it seems like a feature request
<chrisccoulson> but shouldn't bug reports be raised against whatever daemons are spamming logs?
<chrisccoulson> i know there is effort in the kernel to not fill up log files excessively
<krychek> wow the number of new bugs is going down
<pwnguin> krychek: is it people giving up or software getting better?
<krychek> pwnguin: i guess old "new" bugs are being set to incomplete if theyre still an issue
<pwnguin> lets say i were really insane -- is it possible to run and test jaunty yet?
<chrisccoulson> of course
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm running it at the moment
<pwnguin> ok
<chrisccoulson> but only in a virtual machine
<pwnguin> i guess i'll put that on my todo for tonihgt
<krychek> im not gonna upgrade before release anymore
<chrisccoulson> i would run unstable all the time but my girlfriend would not approve of it
<pwnguin> i have a dual boot system
<chrisccoulson> krychek - why?
<pwnguin> when things break, i've still got a stable ubuntu install
<krychek> too many problems.. i still have 3-4 big problems with intrepid
<pwnguin> but no point in trying if the archive hasn't been rebuilt etc
<chrisccoulson> you can definately upgrade to jaunty if you're brave enough, but bare in mind that the repositories are in a state of major flux at the moment
<pwnguin> krychek: i hear that there's a targetted goal to reduce the number of bugs in jaunty (over say new features)
<krychek> that sounds good
<pwnguin> chrisccoulson: i'm fine with that, as long as there's a consistant set out there. there's some bugs fixed in gnome upstream i'd like to test again
<pwnguin> chrisccoulson: ive been running ubuntu+1 on my laptop since like edgy
<mikes80> Hey guys, I'm trying to learn how to assign bug packages. I've read some stuff on the wiki and watched the screencast. But am still a little confused about how to figure what the right package is. Would I be correct in saying it is the source package that the bug needs to be assigned to?
<angusthefuzz> mikes80: that is correct, you always assign to the source package
<angusthefuzz> mikes80: what is the bugnumber
<mikes80> Thanks. 298177
<angusthefuzz> bug 298177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298177 in ubuntu "OpenOffice 3.0 save to smb network fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298177
<mikes80> Yeah that's the one. How do I figure it out. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source?
<calc> source would be 'openoffice.org'
<angusthefuzz> calc: doesnt it sound like it might be past openoffice, like nautilus perhaps?  since the save dialog allows the user to select the share, but the credentials are handled later?
<calc> oh its almost certainly openoffice, of course the user didn't actually give enough data to be useful, they shoul dhave used apport "Help->Report a bug"
<calc> since i can't tell which version they are actually using
<angusthefuzz> okay calc
<calc> the used some weird OOo build number, not even sure where that shows up
<calc> they also didn't mention whether they were using gnome or kde, etc
<mikes80> Guess I picked a bad bug for my first one :/
<calc> and the OOo 3.0 packages (that i created anyway) haven't been changed in several weeks (or a month maybe) so the fact that it used to work but now doesn't sounds like they may be using some other packages entirely
<calc> mikes80: hehe :)
<calc> mikes80: well it still goes to openoffice.org package but the user didn't really give enough information to determine what is going on
<angusthefuzz> mikes80: you could also set status to incomplete and ask for the info we were discussing :-)
<mikes80> Okay. How do i request more info. In the comments section?
<angusthefuzz> mikes80: yes, your you can click the down arrow next to the word New
<angusthefuzz> *or
<angusthefuzz> mikes80: were you able to find what I was referring to?
<mikes80> Yeah sorry. Thanks for the help. :) Hope i've done it right.
<mikes80> So the incomplete status, is for bugs that don't have enough info?
<angusthefuzz> looks like you have, thanks for helping mikes80
<angusthefuzz> mikes80: you might find this useful, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<angusthefuzz> mikes80: but yes, if you have to ask a question, the bug is incomplete
<calc> mikes80: well exact ubuntu version would have been more precise but what you said should be enough to get him to hopefully respond with the correct information :)
<mikes80> Great thanks guys.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-15
<rrittenhouse> I'm looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/297940 but I'm not sure what direction to take this bug. Any suggestions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297940 in ubuntu "ubuntu kernel unable to boot on 486sx" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> rrittenhouse, linux-image-386 is built for arches < 586
<ogra> the -generic one is only >= 586
<rrittenhouse> ogra: Is that an opton for him to choose on the cd?
<ogra> no
<ogra> its expected behavior that 486 wont boot from the CD
<rrittenhouse> Is there any (easy) solution for booting in his situation?
<rrittenhouse> or should I just give him the bad news :P
<ogra> netboot if he has a netboot capable NIC
<rrittenhouse> ooh good point
<ogra> the install guide is definately wrong though
<ogra> thats what i would assign it to
<rrittenhouse> so ubuntu-docs ?
<charles_> Hew: ping
<Hew> charles_: pong :-)
<charles_> Hew: there are quite a few other Transmission tickets that are fixed upstream, if you'd like to mark them as "Fix Committed" too
<Hew> charles_: Ah, excellent. Yes, there is an ongoing debate over the use of Triaged vs Fix Committed for these, but I'll have a look at them. Thanks again for the fix(es)!
<charles_> do you want links?  :)
<Hew> charles_: Yes please
<charles_> lots of them are still listed as "new", so either Triaged or Fix Commmitted would be an improvement
<Hew> charles_: yes it would.
<charles_> tickets fixed upstream: 295040 287726 290828 292929 291205 281530 292011
<charles_> thanks
<Hew> charles_: thank you :-)
<charles_> Hew: one more: 290423
<charles_> g'nite
<Hew> charles_: hehe, thanks. nite.
<rrittenhouse> When brightness function keys don't work on Ubuntu what approach should I take?
<rrittenhouse> like in a bug report
<rrittenhouse> or this one for instance: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/289509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289509 in ubuntu "[intrepid] fn+vol keys lag and slow down the system" [Undecided,New]
<Hew> rrittenhouse: is that the same bug you are experiencing? g-s-d causes lag when you use the brightness buttons?
<rrittenhouse> I have experienced it on my aspire one before but its not too consistent
<rrittenhouse> I'm just trying to learn a little more triaging and I'm looking at ones that I can relate to
<rrittenhouse> I do however have issues sometimes with the box never being drawn until i play with the brightness keys some more
<Hew> rrittenhouse: Well with this problem, when it happens, check to see if any processes are using a lot of CPU time. This bug report says it's caused by gnome-settings-daemon.
<rrittenhouse> oh..
<Hew> rrittenhouse: If this is the case for you too, add a comment saying the same happens with the brightness keys since that's additional helpful info. Then confirm the bug and subscribe yourself.
<rrittenhouse> Hew, actually change it to confirmed? :P never done that yet.
<Hew> rrittenhouse: Also this bug is not associated with a source package. It is likely a problem with g-s-d as mentioned by the reporter. You can try doing this.
<Hew> rrittenhouse: If you can confirm you have the same bug, then yes
<rrittenhouse> k
<Hew> rrittenhouse: Like I said, if you can reproduce the problem and see it's due to high CPU usage from g-s-d, then that's confirmation and you should mark it as such.
<rrittenhouse> Ok. I won't do it YET until it happens again
<rrittenhouse> It's happened 2-3 times in the past week though I just didn't think much of it.
<Hew> rrittenhouse: ok
<Hew> rrittenhouse: Have you joined the bugsquad? If you're interested in helping with bug triage then there is a lot of info on how to get started.
<rrittenhouse> Yeah I should be a member on LP. I'm doing the 5-a-day now. Well I already did my 5 for yesterday so I'm trying to get 5 more in before going to bed :P
<rrittenhouse> I see how great the need is for trying to wrangle these bugs so I'm trying to learn as much as I can while getting other people involved as well. Its one way I can show my appreciation for Ubuntu and I can learn more in the process.
<Hew> rrittenhouse: That's right. Bug triage is a great way to help out :-)
<rrittenhouse> :D It's the "dirty work" but someones gotta do it.
 * Hew will be back later
<rrittenhouse> k
<phillip_> hi, where would be the best place to follow up on a bug submitted? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/297545,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297545 in network-manager-vpnc "Connection failed (vpn plugin failed)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo2> phillip_: that's a dupe
<BUGabundo2> is it PPTP?
<phillip_> yes pptp
<phillip_> no pptp connection via manager works, from console I can conect
<BUGabundo2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/284212/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284212 in network-manager-pptp "VPN connection fails: "unable to find valid VPN secrets"" [High,Fix committed]
<BUGabundo2> see this
<BUGabundo2> bah
<BUGabundo2> not that
<BUGabundo2> let me get the correct
<phillip_> lol
<phillip_> many thanks, I also found a new bug with wireless nic after kernel upgrade in intrpid
<BUGabundo2> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/259168
<phillip_> i'll submit today
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259168 in pptp-linux "Network Manager unable to connect to PPTP VPN" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BUGabundo2> this is the correct
<BUGabundo2> mark yours as a dupe on this one, if you see fit
<BUGabundo2> phillip_: always check for already open bugs
<BUGabundo2> before opening new ones!
<phillip_> my mistake, thanks will mark as sugested
<phillip_> heh, some nasty comments from some
<phillip_> any ideas on how long till a 'true fix' becomes available not a work around?
<Laibsch> good morning
<Laibsch> I wonder about the quality of people being allowed to do bug triaging lately.
<Hobbsee> why in particular?
<Laibsch> There are quite many that just jump in without any questions, don't understand things and change and close bugs just on their (incorrect notion of what they see in a bug)
<Laibsch> Many of them apparently try to maximize the number of close bug tickets instead of trying to actually fix bug
<Laibsch> s
<Hobbsee> welcome to 5-a-day...
<Laibsch> Today I was frustrated about bug 219944
<BUGabundo2> I agree Laibsch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219944 in ubuntu "required packages are not installed by default as they become available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219944
<BUGabundo2> it can happen quite a few times!
<Hobbsee> oh, wow.
<Laibsch> Well, what can we do about assuring the quality of bug triagers?
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: He just jumped in and closed the bug as invalid!
<Laibsch> I guess for a mix of reasons a) maybe he did not understand it and b) it was old
<Laibsch> or something like that
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: they're *very* new.
<Laibsch> who is they?
<Laibsch> the bug or the guy?
<Hobbsee> the guy
<Hobbsee> not that that excuses them, but most people aren't *quite* that shocking.
<Laibsch> Yes, I saw he was still new in the team
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: is that your bug, or?
<Laibsch> I think it would be necessary to actually demonstrate having done good bug triaging *and* going through a phase where they aren't yet allowed full privs
<Laibsch> Yes, that is mine
<Laibsch> Thank good
<Laibsch> I guess it would pay to look through the other bugs touched by that guys last night
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: well, anyone can mark bugs invalid - but for triaged, etc, that's exactly what people can do.
<Laibsch> I'm sure there are more gems like that
<Laibsch> Oh, can they?
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: either way, you might talk to heno / bdmurray about that, as that's likely where your biggest forms of opposition are
<Hobbsee> oh yse
<Laibsch> I've been a bug triager so long, I didn't think that was the case
<Hobbsee> people can change statuses, assign, subscribe others, do any of that
<Hobbsee> the only thing they *can't* do is importance, or make it 'triaged'
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: did you dist-upgrade, and then find the system unbootable?
<Laibsch> opposition to what?  to allowing people to the bug squad team freely?
<Hobbsee> opposition for making sure people have more clue, before letting them loose on the big wide world of bugs, perhaps.
<Hobbsee> not that they can do anything if the person is determined to, of course
<Hobbsee> but i don't think that guy falls in that category
 * Laibsch is seriously considering an RFE against LP that closing bugs as invalid only be done by a) the OP, b) the package maintainer or c) bug squad and other sufficiently empowered individuals
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: I think what happened was the following
<Laibsch> I have a vserver in remote data center
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: all of those types of bugs tend to take at least 6 months to be done,ifnot longer, FYI.
<Laibsch> Since space was at a premium, I did not install ubuntu-minimal because that really is not so minimal at all
<Laibsch> yes, I am not impatient on that one, don't worry
<Hobbsee> and then dist-upgraded it?
<Laibsch> What I *think* happened is that ubuntu changed from sysvinit to upstart.  upstart should have been pulled in by ubuntu-minimal, but it wasn't.  So, the only thing that happened was that sysvinit was dropped, probably it lost its essential status or something.  That meant no bootup-scripts and thus a non-bootable system when after a year or so, the system was rebooted by the datacenter admins
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: I usually just use aptitude
<Laibsch> AFAICS, there is not need for the dist-upgrade command
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: well, if you're going to remove critical meta-packages, then you are pretty much saying "i will control this on my own"
<Laibsch> But I am not even sure this was related to a newer release series
<Hobbsee> also, the dist-upgrade tool has hints.
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: I knkow
<Hobbsee> so, enotabug imo
<Laibsch> I know I am going in deep
<Laibsch> Well, not a bug in the strictest sense, maybe
<Laibsch> But I think ubuntu could do better
<Laibsch> and efforts should be spent towards that goal
<Hobbsee> update-manager should check, though, and force ubuntu-minimal to be installed.
<Hobbsee> but i think it probably does anyway.
<Hobbsee> how?  By including a metapackage that almost no one will remove, labeled specifically, about "this depends on the core stuff needed to run"
<Hobbsee> the rest of the triage things don't look that bad
<Hobbsee> Ubuntu could possibly do better, in not letting you shoot yourself in the foot, at all.
<Hobbsee> but if that were the case, then you wouldn't be able to cut down the install :)
<Laibsch> yes, the rest he did seems to be good
<Laibsch> I checked myself because I was worried
<Laibsch> Unlike I thought, it really seems to have been a one-time glitch on his part
<Laibsch> But the quality of fellow bug triagers is really deteriorating.
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: answer in the bug report, you should have gotten mail
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: as far as solutions are concerned, I've also thought about how balance "don't allow newbies to shoot themselves in the foot" vs. "don't allow power-users" to shoot themselves in the foot ;-)
<Laibsch> There were two things that came to my mind and they were close to your ideas
<Laibsch> a) ubuntu-bare which cannot be removed and depends on stuff that really anyone will need.  not sure if that will help and is a feasible solution
<Laibsch> b) recommend instead of depends for not-so-core-stuff like hw detection and dhcp clients, etc.  installing recommended packages is the default by now afaik.  I am afraid this will just shift the package since I already see the package maintainer closing the next bug with "why did you remove recommended package XY, your SOL, then"
<Laibsch> the problem is that people who need to boot from usb HD for example do indeed depend on hw detection
<Laibsch> maybe ubuntu-minimal could be split up according to three or four use-cases
<Laibsch> s/shift the package/shift the problem/
<persia> Laibsch, Better to look at the contents of ubuntu-minimal, and if there's something that's really not minimal, file a bug against ubuntu-meta with a recommendation of to where it should migrate (e.g. standard, desktop, server, etc.)
<Laibsch> I am sure there is a good reason for all of those packages
 * Laibsch inspects what packages are available
<Laibsch> met-packages
<Laibsch> meta-packages
<mikes80> I'm assigning bugs to their correct packages, and I've found one related to an ATI card. The driver for which has been downloaded from the web. Would the devs still deal with this bug? If not how do I deal with it?
<mikes80> bug 298310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298310 in ubuntu "X freeze when playing video with ATI HD 2600 graphic card - ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298310
<persia> mikes80, General practice is to ask for reproduction with the supplied drivers, or for the submitter to submit upstream.  Ubuntu can't support code not in the Ubuntu repositories.
<mikes80> Okay thanks. I'll let the reporter know. :)
<Laibsch> persia: looking at the description of ubuntu-minimal, I guess none of the packages in depends can be removed
<Laibsch> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-minimal
<Laibsch> It's just that ubuntu-minimal isn't really so minimal
<persia> Laibsch, Which of those functions don't you need?
<Laibsch> hardware detection, network
<Laibsch> that pulls in an awful lot of stuff
<persia> Well, you need hardware detection to cold-boot cleanly.
<jmarsden> Laibsch: Have you looked at minibuntu? http://ubuntu-mini-remix.crealabs.it/  It might be a starting point for you??
<Laibsch> persia: I am not sure I need hw detection
<Laibsch> maybe some of it
<Laibsch> but certainly not USB/hal
<persia> I can see dropping bits like aptitude or tasksel, as there is apt-get, and I can see having fewer troubleshooting tools (e.g. netcat).
<Laibsch> jmarsden: I'll take a look, thanks
<persia> Laibsch, Your hardware doesn't have anything on USB?
<Laibsch> This is a vserver
<Laibsch> no real hw
<Laibsch> remote vserver
<persia> Oh, yeah, a vserver probably doesn't need that much.
<persia> Well, depends on the implementation : some virtual servers have hotplug of stuff from the host, but in the common case it's unlikely.
<Laibsch> I'll have to shave now
<jmarsden> Hmmm, how big is a minimal JeOS VM?
<persia> I'd recommend chatting with the folk in #ubuntu-virt : there might be a smaller solution.
<Laibsch> I will see what packages ubuntu-minimal would pull in that I dont have currently installed.
<persia> jmarsden, ubuntu-minimal was specifically designed to enable JeOS type stuff.
<persia> Laibsch, Also, the issue might be with one of the packages depended upon, rather than the metapackage : perhaps something has Receommends set too widely.
<goat|lappy> hi, i've marked a bug as a duplicate of an earlier identified bug, but have noticed there this is more information in the dup as is in the master and wonder if it would be better to drop the duplicate as a duplicate (if thats possible) then switch the roles?   or is this necessary?
<Hobbsee> goat|lappy: that's probably a good idea, if you're sure that the other definitely does have more info.  Or you could copy the info over to the master, depending on how much it was.  Leaving a comment about what you're doing is recommended either way, though
<goat|lappy> !279187
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 279187
<Hobbsee> goat|lappy: bug 279187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279187 in usplash "regression: usplash causes system to beep aloud (dup-of: 255590)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255590 in linux "System beep goes nuts on start up" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255590
<goat|lappy> the dup has more info, but is undecided, i don't think i have the auth to change that, but i think it should be the master
<goat|lappy> so i've removed the dup, and am switching, thanks Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee wonders what the extra info actually is
<goat|lappy> in the review, the references to usplash binary, some dmesg info, and attachments,  the other references kernel output, but no confirmation of it being kernel related.  are you refering to those bugs?
<goat|lappy> i think that the usplash bug is more clear, but the kernel bug also has some info's... file attachments and such, is there a method to port the affected packages severity and files to the new bug, if necessary?
<Hobbsee> goat|lappy: they can be manually set - there's no 'port' as such
<LimCore> why there is no -dbg info for many programs :[
<LimCore> I need dbg info for kdesu
<BUGabundo> LimCore: you need to add the ddeb repo
<BUGabundo> it has dbg for all main and univeverse
<LimCore> cool
<BUGabundo> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs/ hardy main universe
<BUGabundo> LimCore: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<bdrung> ping bdmurray. my membership in ubuntu-bugcontrol is expiring.
<LimCore> btw - why this wiki (and still so many materials) reference apt-get instead of aptitude
<BUGabundo> LimCore: aptitude is just another front end for APT...
<BUGabundo> I guess no reason speciall
<BUGabundo> they all do almost the same stuff....
<BUGabundo> some like one, some others!
<BUGabundo> I never use aptitude but I use apt-get/cache a lot
<LimCore> it was a popular opinion that aptitude is best because it marks and auto-deltes later auto selected libs when they are no longer needed etc.  If so.. then perhaps just make apt-get do the same?
<BUGabundo> apt-get autoremove ??? lol
<BUGabundo> when you install something or remove something apt-get show that you have packages that you no longer need!
<BUGabundo> apt-get autoremove will remove them
<LimCore> so, apt-get now is as good as aptitude in this area then?
 * Hobbsee isn't so much of a fan of how aptitude's more happy to let users shoot themselves in the foot.
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/298354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298354 in kdesudo "hangs using 100% cpu on start" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> that is obviously most epic bug I found today - the program tries to access 18446744073709551615 elements in a list of strings (so far), no wonder this loop takes so long it seems to hang heh
<LimCore> any instructions how to quickly grab source of it,  patch code (I will add some debug info) rebuild etc?   just apt-get source kdesu  ... vim ... make install  or something more clever?
 * Hobbsee thought persia answered you with that, a couple of days ago.
<persia> LimCore, debuild -b gives a quick&dirty build.  Using something like sbuild or pbuilder will have better results.
<persia> Which package is best for an unspecified bug about suspend/resume?  Is "linux" a good choice?
<LimCore> I don't see that conversation in this month's log
<LimCore> thx
<Hobbsee> LimCore: #ubuntu-motu.
<Hobbsee> a couple of days ago
<Hobbsee> persia: errr....i think so.
<persia> Hobbsee, Thanks.  I'll go with that then.
<Hobbsee> persia: i think they know which logs to ask for, and can send it elsewhere, if it's not for them
<persia> That makes sense.  Just have a laptop tester in #ubuntu-testing, and the usual crowd isn't about, so I'm a little lost :)
<LimCore> Hobbsee: oh right - but I apparently left before I seen reply.      [Fri Nov 14 2008] [00:13:22] <LimCore>  hi, is there a quick instruction how to get sources, apply my fix, and rebuild/test/etc one
 * LimCore tries to debug this bug
<LimCore> for me kdesu ALWAYS hangs (8.04 amd64) and shows   ASSERT: "i <= nodes" in /usr/share/qt3/include/qvaluelist.h (376)  can you confirm for me bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/298354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298354 in kdesudo "hangs using 100% cpu on start" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> ok there seems to be a lot of strange bugs in kdelib.  I need some help here
<LimCore> 1) kdesudo is using acient qt3   2) qt3 acts very strange when using QString   this seems to be causing bug above   more info: http://pastebin.com/f58849d3e
<thekorn> LimCore, I think it's best to add this informations to the bugreport as a comment
<thekorn> and maybe contact people in #kubuntu-devel,
<thekorn> and ask questions there, as they might know more about it
<nemo> Hey, what is needed to get bug #273451 out of Incomplete?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273451 in xorg "xorg crash with segfault when opening kde3.5 apps on intrepid" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273451
<nemo> I and others have added Xorg logs, lspci info, and dmesg fragments
<nemo> granted, it only happened recently for a few of us, so perhaps it is also a regression
<persia> nemo, If the last requested information has been added, feel free to adjust the status from "Incomplete" to "New".
<nemo> I don't have rights :)
 * nemo is just a user
<persia> You've tried to change it?
<nemo> I didn't file it
 * persia thinks everyone has rights to move from "Incomplete" to "New"
<nemo> I'm the last 2 comments by "Derek"
<nemo> oh?
<nemo> oops
<nemo> my bad :)
<nemo> persia: well, now I know. thanks :)
<persia> You do have permission then?  Cool.
<persia> Yeah.  There's no automated system to switch it back.  Sometimes people notice that data has been added to make something incomplete, but sometimes they don't.
<persia> There are *lots* of people who look for New bugs though, and try to make sure they have all the information they need.
<persia> If you're sure that it has all the information needed to debug, and that multiple people encounter it, or the specific hardware is known, or what not, you could set it to "Confirmed".
<persia> If you're not entirely sure, "New" will invite someone else to look.
<persia> There's another bunch of people (with some overlap) that look at "Confirmed" bugs, and try to make sure that specific solution can be identified to make them "Triaged", but that does require special permissions.
<nemo> persia: what makes me hesitate is the sudden influx of comments - pretty sure it is people like me who've been googling for the dmesg/xorg log strings
<nemo> persia: something happened recently in Ibex that !@#$ed up the Intel cards bad :(
<persia> But what is still unknown?
<nemo> I've reverted back to .24 on the off-chance it helps (27-7 also screwed up).
<persia> Yeah.  "New" is probably better then.
<nemo> Yeah, I suppose if I was really dedicated I'd look to see what that dmesg error meant :)
<persia> heh.  That would make you a triager, and you'd be able to confirm it :)
<nemo> it doesn't completely freeze up the machine as some say, X may actually recover in low-graphics mode, and you can always ssh in to reboot.
<persia> Well, assuming you're running an ssh server...
<nemo> I do know I'm going to hold off on bumping my relatives up to Ibex until this one is out of the way.
<nemo> oh, and this is a bit weird (if I have some time to sit down with the misbehaving comp I'll try to confirm) but I'd swear Firefox triggers it.  some graphics issue with cairo?
<nemo> all too fuzzy to put in the bug though
<persia> Yeah.  If it's still that unclear, it's definitely "New".  The trick is to keep bouncing it from "New" to "Incomplete" until there's enough information to identify the issue.
<persia> When it goes to "Incomplete", one of the people experiencing the problem needs to add something.  When it goes to "New" one of the people tracking down the problem needs to add something.
<ToHellWithGA> when i resume from suspend on a macbook i get wacky behavior for wireless (it doesn't ever want to connect) and touchpad (as if multiple fingers were confusing the touchpad any time i touch it at all)
<mikes80> I'm triaging bug 298275. I requested additional information from the reporter and assigned the bug to the correct package. The reporter introduced a separate but potentially linked bug. I'm assuming this needs to be filed as a separate bug report. Could someone check it for me please.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298275 in scim "unable to type Chinese characters through scim" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298275
<chrisccoulson> i haven't looked at it yet, but as a general rule, there should only be one issue per bug report
<chrisccoulson> otherwise it just gets unmanageable
<mikes80> That's what I thought. Thanks for the confirmation :)
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<LaserJock> anybody know of good resources for debugging audio problems?
<nellery> LaserJock: does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems work?
<LaserJock> nellery: well, not quite
<LaserJock> my problem is that lately my sound doesn't come back on resume
<LaserJock> I assume it's some sort of driver issue or something but I don't really know how to track it down or fix it
<nellery> ah
<nellery> perhaps the forums would be the best place
<LaserJock> well, somebody on the forums just wrote a script to unload and reload the driver
<LaserJock> but I don't understand quite why it stopped working in the first place
<LaserJock> I have a Kubuntu partition and it works just fine
<LaserJock> but I wouldn't think driver issue would care what DE you run
<LaserJock> so I almost wonder if it's a configuration issue
<mikes80> If I feel that an incomplete bug now has enough information, but can't confirm the bug. What should it's status be set to? I thought perhaps 'In Progress' or is this just for developers?
<LaserJock> well, for people who are actually working on fixing the bug
<LaserJock> mikes80: can you find somebody who can confirm it?
<mikes80> I've checked launchpad but can't find any bugs related to this issue. Apart from a web search is there any other way to get a bug confirmed?
<LaserJock> mikes80: why don't you just try to repeat it?
<LaserJock> mikes80: that's the usual way of confirming it
<mikes80> LaserJock: It's samba related bug and I don't have a windows machine to test it with. That's why I wondered if there was a status for bugs awaiting confirmation.
<LaserJock> mikes80: perhaps Incomplete would be ok
<LaserJock> mikes80: and leave a comment asking for confirmation
<chrisccoulson> whats the bug number?
<bcurtiswx> hey all, if a person wants a package to be updated from gcc4.2-1ubuntu3 to gcc4.2-3ubuntu3 in HARDY its not in the repositories BUT its to 4.3 in intrepid,
<bcurtiswx> whats the best way to make that happen?
<chrisccoulson> open a backport request
<chrisccoulson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<bcurtiswx> even if they don't want 4.3 thats in intrepid
<bcurtiswx> they only want 4.2-3ubuntu3
<chrisccoulson> something like gcc will not be updated to a new upstream version in a stable release unless the release fixes a specific bug
<bcurtiswx> which it does
<mikes80> chrisccoulson: bug 298177 I left a comment for the reporter stating that it was awaiting confirmation.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298177 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice 3.0 save to smb network fails" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298177
<bcurtiswx> lemme pull up the bug for you one sec
<chrisccoulson> mikes80: are we tracking openoffice 3 bug reports in launchpad?
<chrisccoulson> intrepid is only at OO.o 2.4
<chrisccoulson> OO.o 3.0 is from a PPA
<bcurtiswx> bug #235070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235070 in gcc-4.2 "Please apply libgomp patch to GCC for Hardy Heron" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235070
<bcurtiswx> that may be easier to understand than my gabber
<mikes80> chrisccoulson: Yeah I did notice that. But I got someone to help me with the bug yesterday. They didn't say this would be a problem. Perhaps it is?
<chrisccoulson> ping calc
<LaserJock> bcurtiswx: well, the SRU clamed to fix it
<LaserJock> bcurtiswx: if that's not the case then it needs to get fixed
<chrisccoulson> could you help with the bug mikes80 refers too?^^^
<LaserJock> bcurtiswx: generally backporting is not for bug fixing
<bcurtiswx> LaserJock: yes the janitor said it was upgraded in that package listed.. but that package isn't available to hardy anywhere
<bcurtiswx> and intrepid has 4.3
<LaserJock> bcurtiswx: wait
<bcurtiswx> k
<CarlFK> when I plug in a firewire dv cam, dmesg shows: [  125.019452] NOTE: The dv1394 driver is unsupported and may be removed in a future Linux release. Use raw1394 instead.
<LaserJock> bcurtiswx: but just upgrading to 4.3 is *not* the solution
<CarlFK> sounds worth reporting.  what package should it be against ?
<LaserJock> bcurtiswx: 4.2.4-1ubuntu3 should be available in hardy-updates
<bcurtiswx> LaserJock: that i know, its 4.2.4-3ubuntu3 thats got the fix
<LaserJock> bcurtiswx: ok, so we need 4.2.4-3ubuntu3 then
<bcurtiswx> LaserJock: yes, so my question is how to request that?
<LaserJock> bcurtiswx: well, it basically already has been in that bug
<LaserJock> bcurtiswx: but it needs to get updated apparently
<bcurtiswx> LaserJock: yup, and how as a triager, do i help that user out?
<LaserJock> bcurtiswx: we might want to set the Hardy task to Triaged or something and then explain that the fix is in 4.2.4-3ubuntu3
<bcurtiswx> LaserJock: ok, will do that then.  Thanks for your help! sorry for the confusion
<chrisccoulson> there's something not right with that bug report
<chrisccoulson> it's got a verification-needed tag on it, which would suggest that there is a package awaiting test in hardy-proposed
<chrisccoulson> but there isn;t one
<LaserJock> chrisccoulson: yeah, the package apparently got deleted from -proposed
<LaserJock> according to the publishing history
<LaserJock> my guess is that Martin figured out that it didn't fix the bug
<LaserJock> but we need a replacement upload that *does* fix it, 4.2.4-3ubuntu3 I suppose might work
<LaserJock> so it should be taged maybe verification-failed
<bcurtiswx> LaserJock: so should I do as mentioned previously?
<chrisccoulson> Laserjock - it was 4.2.4-1ubuntu3 that got deleted from hardy-proposed
<LaserJock> chrisccoulson: exactly
<chrisccoulson> it was deleted when it was moved to hardy-updates;)
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> right
<chrisccoulson> that's normal procedure
<LaserJock> so hmm
<chrisccoulson> the problem is that version of the package doesn't appear to have the fix in
<LaserJock> not sure why Martin thought that fixed it
<LaserJock> in any case, letting Martin (pitti) or Steve (sbeattie) know would be good
<chrisccoulson> right, got it now
<chrisccoulson> the fix was in 4.2.4-1ubuntu1, which has now been superseded in hardy by *ubuntu3
<chrisccoulson> so the latest version should have the fix in
<chrisccoulson> if not, then thats a regression
<LaserJock> yeah
<chrisccoulson> the fix is still in the latest source for hardy
<LaserJock> so why are people reporting still having the problem?
<LaserJock> is it a different bug or a bad patch?
<chrisccoulson> not sure
<chrisccoulson> the patch is definately there though
<bcurtiswx> so why isn't it available to hardy users?
<chrisccoulson> it is
<chrisccoulson> it's in hardy-updates
<bcurtiswx> 4.2.4-3ubuntu3 ?
<chrisccoulson> 4.2.4-1ubuntu3 is the latest hardy version and that has the patch backported from intrepid
<bcurtiswx> really, just for my own sake.  how can i find this out myself?
<bcurtiswx> im still learning
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.2
<chrisccoulson> the patch was rolled in to 4.2.4-1ubuntu1, but that has now been superseded in hardy-updates by 4.2.4-1ubuntu3, which still contains the patch
<bcurtiswx> sorry for the billion question game... how can you tell the patch is in there?
<chrisccoulson> it's in the changelog;)
<chrisccoulson> and it's also in the debian/patches directory in the source tree
<chrisccoulson> there's actually a typo in the changelog for that patch though
<bcurtiswx> i don't see how that patch is in the hardy version
<chrisccoulson> the changelog in hardy version 4.2.4-1ubuntu1 has this line: "* Fix PR libgomp/28432. LP: #235070"
<chrisccoulson> it's in the hardy version;)
<bcurtiswx> ah, that just helps prove my blindness :P
<bcurtiswx> ty
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-16
<drguildo> can somebody please confirm for me that 204536 and 219605 are the same bug?
<persia> bugs #204536 and #219605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204536 in alsa-utils "sound volume always resets to 100% after reboot" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219605 in paconfig "Sound is always at full volume" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219605
<persia> drguildo, They aren't the same bug.  They desscribe the 100% problem for two different methods of adjusting volume.
<drguildo> isn't the volume set and read from one place?
<drguildo> i.e. alsa
<drguildo> i'm sure you're right and i'm missing something but i'm just trying to understand what it is
<persia> drguildo, The volume can be set in hardware, in alsa (master, front, PCM, etc.), in pulse, and in each application.
<persia> Recommendation by audio experts is to set everything but hardware to maximum for best reproduction.
<persia> Since not all hardware has accessible switches, this doesn't work for some people (plus some people like to mix with different levels from different software).
<drguildo> persia, thanks for the clarification
<bucket529> bug 59102 is a typo. The package appears to be maintained by core-dev. A patch went upstream, and their tracker shows it was accepted. But it stopped getting updated in Debian, so Hardy -before the patch- is the last version in Ubuntu. Should this be marked 'Fix Committed' since upstream accepted the patch, or 'Invalid' (Wontfix) since a new version with the patch seems quite unlikely?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59102 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-session-save --kill will not exec (dup-of: 57872)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59102
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 57872 in gnome-power-manager "regression: pressing power button no longer brings up logout dialog" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57872
<bucket529> Correction: bug 59012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59012 in evms "Typos in evms strings (dapper)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59012
<bucket529> Aha. Debian removed them because upstream withered. Ubuntu SRU seems unlikely because they don't affect the stability of the program. So Invalid it is.
<hggdh> bucket529, I think evms is not even packaged anymore
<bucket529> hggdh: Apparently not.
<hggdh> last package was on Hardy
<hggdh> then it was dropped
<mr-russ> can somebody with privilege mark #63141 as triaged.  It's as good as it's going to get, including patches and links to patches.  Thanks.
<persia> bug #63141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 63141 in php5 "PHP (cli) exits with a segfault if pg_connect() called." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63141
<persia> mr-russ, Which tasks should be "Triaged"?
<mr-russ> persia: all, they are all the same bug.  caused by the postgresql fault.
<mr-russ> I would have thought they should all be marked as triaged, but maybe just the postgresql one.
<mr-russ> what's the policy on triage in this type of case, where a bug presents in one package, but the root cause is in another?
<mr-russ> in the case, the bug presents in php, but is caused by postgresql client libraries.
<persia> As long as the cause is understood in both affected packages, triage is fine.
<mr-russ> I hope I've explained it well enough along the way then :)
<persia> For different classes of bugs, that manifests differently, so sometimes it's only one task that is triaged, and sometimes all of them.
<persia> Looks like it's manifesting in moodle as well, but we don't need more tasks.
<mr-russ> ah, I understand.  In this case it's known for all cases.
<persia> (moodle because of php because of postgresql)
<persia> Marked "Triaged".  Only other thing that might be worth doing is opening a Debian bug on postgresql and attaching an adjusted patch, and linking it, or submitting the postgresql patch upstream, depending on your motivation level.
<mr-russ> and I had to beat the pg developers around a bit to accept responsibility.
<mr-russ> My debain bug skill level is basically 0.
<persia> Oh, right.  Looking more carefully, the patch is already upstream.  Cool.
<persia> (meaning in postgresql trunk)
<mr-russ> thanks persia.  I'm off for the night.  bye.
<chrisccoulson> anyone have any idea where bug 298628 shoud be? nautilus or sshfs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298628 in ubuntu "[8.10 regression] nautilus and sshfs : volumes are detected as 0 bytes-free" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298628
<chrisccoulson> i can confirm the bug exists but i don't know which package is at fault really
<persia> Might even be gvfs (although I'm not sure either)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm really not sure. i can still copy files to the fuse mount with the terminal, but it's just nautilus that fails
<chrisccoulson> so it's probably not a sshfs issue
<chrisccoulson> i can also copy files in to the mount using gvfs-copy, so it is probably just a nautilus problem then
<persia> What does df -k report?
<persia> My weak understanding is that gvfs actually performs a mount of some sort, but I could well be mistaken.
<chrisccoulson> 1 second. just need to fire up my virtual machine again
<ogra> can you make sure the user is running the proper 8.10 ssh version ?
<jrib> hi, I can't figure out how to unsubscribe from bugs for a certain package.  I click on my profile, bugs and then I've clicked everywhere (except the right place of course).  I'm on edge by the way
<ogra> the fix that sshfs reports proper values works only with openssh >5.0
<chrisccoulson> ogra - i'll chck that on my system then, because i can recreate the bug
<ogra> i'm not sure, might even be that 5.1 is needed on both sides
<jrib> ok, I had to go to the package page and look ask to *subscribe* in order to change settings so that I could unsusbscribe :)
<jrib> s/look//
<chrisccoulson> ogra - i'm running 5.1 on both sides and i still see the incorrect free space reported
<ogra> weird
<ogra> its likely related to debian bug 464138
<ubottu> Debian bug 464138 in sshfs "Reports incorrect filesystem size" [Unknown,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/464138
<ogra> but it shouldnt report 0 bytes according to that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it looks like it was fixed in 2.0-1
<chrisccoulson> but i'm running 2.0-2
<chrisccoulson> very strange. so, i'll assign it to sshfs for now if you agree?
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> probably also refer to the debian bug
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that. thanks
<ogra> it might be a regresseion between -1 and -2
<Araneidae> `apt-get install kubuntu-desktop` doesn't produce a working kubuntu (can't actually log in).  Is this a known problem?  (Haven't found it on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=kubuntu-desktop&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&
<Araneidae> field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package= yet, and launchpad is painfully slow.)
<Araneidae> Oops.  SOrry about the crappy link, didn't realise it was quite so large and useless -- just a search link into launchpad ubuntu
<Araneidae> Hmm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/260744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260744 in kubuntu-meta "no login possible after installing kubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,New]
<ToHellWithGA> ubuntu likes to set my wireless rate to 1Mbps
<ToHellWithGA> i thought it was a problem with the chipset on my desktop, now it's doing the same thing to my laptop
<ToHellWithGA> i have an ralink chipset using the rt2x00 series of modules on the desktop and an atheros chipset using the ath9k module
<ToHellWithGA> *on the laptop
<asac> ToHellWithGA: intrepid?
<asac> ToHellWithGA: did you try the backport modules?
<asac> ToHellWithGA: also ... how sure are you that its 1 mpbs
<asac> could be that its just displayed that way
<asac> while you get full speed in practice
 * davidw is trying to figure out if something even is a bug:
<davidw> CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH=/usr/include/ g++-4.3 -o hm hm.cpp <- fails
<davidw> CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH=/usr/include/ g++-4.2 -o hm hm.cpp <- ok
<davidw> hm.cpp is: #include <ext/hash_map> \n \n int main () { __gnu_cxx::hash_map<int, int> t; return 0; }
<davidw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.3/+bug/298774
<davidw> ok... we'll see where that goes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298774 in gcc-4.3 "CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH behaves differently with g++ 4.2 and g++ 4.3" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> james_w - are you there?
<mnemo> i have a reproducible SEGV in rhythmbox that I would like to fix but I dont know what to do next... basically I can run the repro under gdb and this is what I see: http://rafb.net/p/SRqDMM84.html   whats the next step to analyze this? for example, how can I tell which variable caused the bad memory read or bad write?? if I knew that I could trace it back upwards in the stack, but I dont know how to see which variable read/write caused the SEGV
<wake> Hi, there is a guy who has problems with his DVR. It can not read DVD-Rs after they have been burnt
<wake> is this a kernel bug?
<wake> where should CD rom and DVR bugs be filed?
<mnemo> wake: what exactly is the problem with the CD ?
<wake> There is a guy who has filed a bug saying his DVR does not recognise DVD-r after they have been burnt
<wake> thus, the disc can not be verified after a burn. although it works fine on other drives in his computer
<mnemo> hmm, not sure about that one.. maybe someone else knows..
<wake> ok. thanks anyway :p
<ToHellWithGA> asac: i know it fails to load regularly
<ToHellWithGA> i did much better when ubuntu had no module
<ToHellWithGA> at least at that point when i build madwifi from source the module loaded at every boot, worked, and worked with suspend/resume
<ToHellWithGA> the state of ubuntu on an intel 945 chipset macbook is terrible
<ToHellWithGA> hardy worked great but for wireless and now intrepid is thoroughly broken
<ToHellWithGA> asac: how would i determine if it is just reporting the incorrect speed?
<davidw> ToHellWithGA, wireless seems to be a pretty serious issue
<asac> feel free to rant here, but dont expect me to jump on that ;)
<ToHellWithGA> i don't really
<ToHellWithGA> i just wish i could figure out what was happening
<asac> ToHellWithGA: driver front is difficult. try the linux-backport-modules
<asac> thats a package with top-notch wireless drivers
<ToHellWithGA> i'll look into it
<ToHellWithGA> thanks for the suggestion
<asac> just install it and see if things improve
<ToHellWithGA> asac: on an unrelated note, i believe a bug i file was incorrectly marked as a duplicate
<asac> ToHellWithGA: which bug?
<ToHellWithGA> i file a bug against the "systemsettings" package for having no useful controls when installed under gnome and it was marked as a duplicate of having no controls whatsoever
<ToHellWithGA> i'll go get the number
<asac> is that networking related?
<ToHellWithGA> bug 296023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296023 in kdebase-workspace "systemsettings under gnome is missing critical components (dup-of: 289368)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289368 in kdebase-workspace "systemsettings has none option" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289368
<ToHellWithGA> not at all
<asac> i am completely disconnected from kubuntu. cannot say whats going on ;)
<ToHellWithGA> because gnome users run kde applications it is useful to install a kde control panel
<ToHellWithGA> i only run gnome
<asac> ToHellWithGA: well. we dont want to install kde stuff in gnome
<asac> (and we cannot technically)
<asac> that would be bloat for most users
<ToHellWithGA> when i run k3b i like the mouse to behavie as i expect, single click to hilight, double click to open
<asac> what kinders you to install the kde kontrol application?
<asac> doesnt that work?
<ToHellWithGA> in the past, the "kcontrol" package handled mouse configuration
<ToHellWithGA> kcontrol is gone
<ToHellWithGA> the new kde4 package doesn't have any mouse settings so i'm stuck on funkycrazyclick mode
<ToHellWithGA> bummer, huh?
<andresmujica> ..
<andresmujica> it seems 5-a-day it's broken
<andresmujica> all the bugs i've sent
<andresmujica> shown a 104 error message...
<andresmujica> :(
<nhandler> andresmujica: I just used the applet, it appeared to work
<andresmujica> hmmm...
<andresmujica> funny..
<nhandler> I would just wait a little bit and then try again later. Your connection might be having a problem
<andresmujica> that could be the cause..
 * Hobbsee wonders what error 104 actually is
<andresmujica> well one day without stats...
<andresmujica> let me try again
<andresmujica> unknown failure sending error bug #whatever
<andresmujica> error code 104
<andresmujica> how can i sent it vua console?
<andresmujica> i'm too used to the applet.. :)
<nhandler> andresmujica: 5-a-day --add BUGNUMBER
<andresmujica> it shown a different error...
<andresmujica> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/73106/
<nhandler> andresmujica: Try running 'bzr break-lock lp-46046992:///~andres-mujica/5-a-day-data/main/.bzr/branch/lock
<andresmujica> bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "lp-46046992:///~andres-mujica/5-a-day-data/main/.bzr/branch/lock"
<lifeless> nhandler: the url returned is garbage
<lifeless> andresmujica: bzr break-lock lp:/~andres-mujica/5-a-day-data/main
<andresmujica>  bzr break-lock lp:/~andres-mujica/5-a-day-data/main
<andresmujica> Break lock bzr+ssh://andres-mujica@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eandres-mujica/5-a-day-data/main/.bzr/branch/lock
<andresmujica> held by andres-mujica@bazaar.launchpad.net on host crowberry [process #10538]
<andresmujica> locked 2 hours, 15 minutes ago? [y/n]: y
<andresmujica> upps.. sorry..
<andresmujica> ok, GREAT!!
<andresmujica> it's working now.
<andresmujica> i've should asked before...
<andresmujica> maybe i've  suspended the laptop while sending a bug....
<andresmujica> thanks!
<andresmujica> which packages is responsible for loading firmware when a device is plugged?  udev or hal?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-09
<Sertse> too early for lucid?
<dtchen> considering I spent my entire weekend triaging bugs for lucid, I'd say no, it's plenty apropros
<syn-ack> Good evening dtchen. Hope all is well with you and yours
<dtchen> thanks, ditto
<syn-ack> I have been trying to decide if I'm going to sit this dev cycle out... I'm tired from the karmic cycle still. :P
<dtchen> I empathise utterly.
<syn-ack> heh
<mjw99> Bug logistics question: I assume the person that takes on a bug sets its importance and not the person triaging?
<dtchen> depends on the team, but generally, yes
<mjw99> ok; does the triage-er assign the bug to whom they perceive to be the most appropriate person to deal/solve it?
<micahg> well, in bug control, triagers generally set the initial importance
<micahg> the maintainers can change it if they feel it's wrong
<maco> no, never set someone else to fix a bug
<maco> thats rude
<mjw99> micahg; ok
<micahg> mjw99:  bugsquad members can come in here an request an importance set
<mjw99> micahg; so bugsquad ppl can act as guiders for issues that may looking at?
<micahg> well, they can work as triagers in training :)
<mjw99> cool :)
<xpot-mobile> Is this a bug? --> just upgraded to 9.10 and on reboot I get stuck on the cli with a flickering screen that starts filckering after "setting up console fonts and keymap"  any suggestions to fix this?
<dtchen> make sure you have the karmic-proposed pocket enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}
<xpot-mobile> dtchen: I will check that, thank you
<maco> win 27
<maco> sorry ;)
<xpot-mobile> oh, np
<xpot-mobile> dtchen: thank you.  That solved my problem. ;)
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> we are keeping a known exploit in the screen saver.  Why?
<LimCore> Known for years, available fixes... reported also few months ago, and month ago, and weeks ago.  What are we waiting for?
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/394691
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394691 in ubuntu "Security hole in screensaver! Exposes screen/desktop image even if screen is LOCKED. nvidia, intel gfx; Old bug." [Medium,Confirmed]
<dtchen> LimCore: that seems like a pretty low priority "security hole"
<LimCore> dtchen: going over to a locked desktop,  and reading mail that was on screen,  is a low priority?
<dtchen> seriously, anyone who can view your foreground terminal could just, you know, kill processes, pull the plug on the machine, ...
<dtchen> I'm not saying it shouldn't be fixed in 10.04 and others
<dtchen> I'm saying it's not justifiably a grave concern
<LimCore> I do not understand what are you saying.. what?
<dtchen> anyone who has physical access to your desktop can do a lot worse than shoulder surf
<LimCore> anyone who can view  foreground terminal  can kill processes?  huh?
<LimCore> how he can "kill pocesses"?
<dtchen> altsysrq?
<LimCore> this can be disabled
<LimCore> but more imoprtantly,  this does not give access to for example high value email content to be read this way
<LimCore> also, such attack is not silent
<LimCore> * importantly
<dtchen> uh, I would *hope* that someone with high-value e-mails would not be leaving the MUA *open* before locking the screen.
<LimCore> well, now when I know the "quality" of "locking" screen in Ubuntu then for sure not.  But other users do trust that LOCKING screen should.. uhm.. really LOCK the screen
<dtchen> again, I'm not saying the bug shouldn't be fixed
<dtchen> and I'm not saying that it isn't reproducible in some cases
<maco> kscreenlocker doesnt seem to unlock on proper password sometimes (other times its fine) so i stay logged in on a tty and kill the screen lock process manually to get back into my session...
<LimCore> I am trying to figure out a known, MORE security emergency bug, and this is hard.   Only thing why this is not a Critical bug, is that is affects like I guess 5% of users or so
<LimCore> maco: lack of good locking of VT's is another, grave concern
<chrisccoulson> LimCore - it's really difficult to fix a bug that noone else can reproduce
<dtchen> I would *hardly* classify that bug as critical
<dtchen> and I deal with some nasty bugs in my line of work.
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: interestingly I reportudcued it on like 5 computers, starting with Debians in 2007, throught Ubuntus 8.04 8.10, 9.04 and I am waiting for it to happen now on 9.10 :)
<LimCore> dtchen: well, now Ubuntu is 100% ownable by any one with phisical access.   Of course anyone can "kill" such machine,  but the problem is privacy breach here
<LimCore> this bug is one of like .. 3 ways (that i know of ruight now) to do it
<LimCore> 2 is VTs
<LimCore> 3 is firewire attack (I did not test it myself yet)
<dtchen> there are a *lot* more
 * LimCore facepalms
<LimCore> well untrusted USB
<LimCore> of course kernel exploit that was fixed...
<LimCore> and what are more?
<LimCore> well, shouldnt we like, fix them all?
<dtchen> sigh.
<dtchen> you're missing my point, which is that if you can reproduce it, you can help fix it
<LimCore> this bug is 100% reproducable, at least for 9.04 I can guarantee
<dtchen> seriously? I haven't reproduced it, and I *remember* trying to do it one month ago
<chrisccoulson> and it's 0% reproducible for everyone else. have you reproduced it in 9.10 yet? gnome-screensaver changed a lot this cycle...
<LimCore> well if it helps, gentoo developer I know hit this bug too afair.  This is upstream bug
<LimCore> do not assume everyone reports all the bugs
<chrisccoulson> no, it doesn't help. i've no idea what version the gentoo developer was running
<dtchen> LimCore: I think you're preaching to the choir here
<LimCore> anyway, why not just apply the fix, it should be one liner
<dtchen> we're all aware of security philosophy
<LimCore> just draw bigger black rectangle
<dtchen> that's a fix?!
<LimCore> probably - screensaver seems to read not correct size of screen
 * dtchen facepalms
<chrisccoulson> LimCore - you obviously no how to fix it, so please submit a patch
<chrisccoulson> s/no/know
<LimCore> ok
<LimCore> if I have time I will youtube this attack,  and then someone should own me a beer ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, why?
<chrisccoulson> noone buys me a beer
<LimCore> because I report this bug all my life lol
<LimCore> its longest bug ever
<chrisccoulson> hardly
<LimCore> ok, except for krusader-crashing-in-ftp
<LimCore> no, I mean for myself, not overall
<LimCore> dtchen: is there a list of this known exploits that you where talking about?
<chrisccoulson> this isn't the first time I've seen you here trying to get attention by over-exaggerating the importance of your own bugs
<LimCore> because, I think we should fix them. what do you think guys
<chrisccoulson> if every user did that, we'd all just disappear from IRC
<dtchen> chrisccoulson: luckily, my sekrit clone sauce is maturing
<dtchen> (oh, that sounds horrible)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: I think all security bugs are by definition Critical. But perhaps Ubuntu does not approach this topic so seriously
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i disagree. you still have to prioritise. remote exploits are maybe critical. local exploits are not so critical
<chrisccoulson> and ubuntu does approach security seriously. but your bug is not reproducible by anybody else, and we've better things to do than spend weeks trying to reproduce a bug that affects one person, when there are more critical bugs to focus on
<chrisccoulson> but that doesn't matter, as you already said that you've written a patch for your bug
<chrisccoulson> please attach it to the bug report so that we can review it
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: it will take some time, but ok
<chrisccoulson> why will it take time? you said earlier "anyway, why not just apply the fix, it should be one liner"
<chrisccoulson> so you already know what the fix is, and it's a one liner
<chrisccoulson> i'll be around for the next 10 minutes or so to look at the patch
<LimCore> it should be one liner for someone that knows GTK/X11
<chrisccoulson> but you know how to use GTK already, else how do you know it's a one liner?
<LimCore> well, since the problem is that the windows that is redrawn is smaller then screen,
 * maco wonders if she should take away LimCore's shovel
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, well, gnome-screensaver already sets the window to fullscreen
<LimCore> then src/gs-window-x11.c line 2240 could be one point
<LimCore> yes, in that line
<chrisccoulson> so how do you know it's not a bug in GTK, or in the window manager?
<LimCore> also in other place it seemed to by hand resize the window to detected dimentions
<LimCore> it could be also bug there, dunno
<chrisccoulson> right, well, i'm going to bed now. i have to be up for work in 3 hours
<LimCore> look, I do not know GTK, then I would just do it
<chrisccoulson> i look forward to reviewing your patch tomorrow morning!
<LimCore> but it seems logical,  if part of screen is not cleared, we should just cler it
<maco> seeing as nobody can reproduce it, nobody can write & test a fix
<chrisccoulson> gnome-screensaver doesn't clear any part of the screen
<maco> well except the person who sees that bug
<chrisccoulson> it just draws over it
<maco> ie. YOU
<LimCore> and my photo camera
<LimCore> default ubuntu installation ofcourse
<LimCore> on the pc, not on the camera
<chrisccoulson> LimCore - it would be useful for you to actually run "gnome-screensaver --no-daemon --debug 2>&1 | tee gs-debug.log", trigger the issue, and attach the file to the bug report
<LimCore> other reports point to similar problems, with gnome screensaver detecting size of screen.  http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-dist/2009-04/msg06949.html
<LimCore> if window is too big, no problem, if it is too small...
<LimCore> ok I guess I should shut up untill fixing this bug ;)   But, indeed there is a lot of debug already done in the topic of valid geometry there, like  src/gs-window-x11.c +422  etc.  cool
<nigel_nb> hi, i'm looking for some experienced hands in bug squad..
<nigel_nb> under what package does a bug about wifi get filed?
<nigel_nb> Vantrax: ping
<dtchen> linux
<Vantrax> yer nigel_nb ?
<dtchen> if it's a driver issue, that is.
<nigel_nb> Vantrax: dtchen just answered it for me
<dtchen> there are other parts in the wireless stack
<nigel_nb> dtchen: its about bug #478715
<Vantrax> if your not using a custom driver it will be under linux
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478715 in ubuntu "Kubuntu fault with Advent 5511" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478715
<dtchen> could be network-manager, network-manager-applet
<nigel_nb> no additional information is attached
<Vantrax> unless your using third party drivers all drivers are part of the kernel
<maco> so ask for more info?
<nigel_nb> is there something specific I should be asking?
<dtchen> I bet that's a dupe of bug 470265
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470265 in grub "[MASTER] jaunty to karmic upgrade failed to update menu.lst (update-grub missing from kernel-img.conf)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/470265
<nigel_nb> dtchen: this one's just that wifi cannot be connected
<dtchen> it's impossible to tell unless the reporter reproduces his/her symptom and attaches output from uname -r, etc.
<nigel_nb> so I have to ask him for all this...
<dtchen> nigel_nb: it also lists problems with the touchpad
<nigel_nb> dtchen: yeah.. just noticed thta
<dtchen> anyhow, I'm just handwaving until that info appears in the bug report
<nigel_nb> so he needs to give a bunch of info, how do ask him to put that info?
<nigel_nb> what do i ask him to put rather
<dtchen> ask him to upgrade again to 9.10 and use ubuntu-bug linux
<dtchen> he'll need to run ubuntu-bug after rebooting into 9.10, of course
<nigel_nb> just general ubuntu-bug?
<dtchen> "ubuntu-bug linux"
<dtchen> sorry, it's late, so I'm being lazy and not typing out each command
<nigel_nb> thanks dtchen.. new to bug squad..
<nigel_nb> I'm trying to work at triaging 5 bugs a day
<dtchen> of course this reporter mentioned Kubuntu but failed to mention what sort of wireless AP he was attempting to connect to
<nigel_nb> that was the worst part
<nigel_nb> if it was broadcom, then it should be a question
<dtchen> well, AFAIK, plasma-widget-networkmanagement still has WPA2 issues
<dtchen> I haven't verified, so I can't speak with any authority on it
<Vantrax> the broadcom drivers have wpa2-enterprise issues
<dtchen> right, and that would be bcmwl
<dtchen> (for the affected source package name)
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> anyway, I changed the status and asked him to run ubuntu-bug linux
<dtchen> nigel_nb: he'll need to upgrade to 9.10 again first
<dtchen> that's a pretty critical part
<nigel_nb> told that
<dtchen> ok
<nigel_nb> "Not enough information. Please boot into Kubuntu 9.10 (the release where you had this problem) and run "ubuntu-bug linux" from terminal."
<nigel_nb> dtchen: is that fine?
<dtchen> I would say yes
<nigel_nb> thanks :)
<maco> umm
<maco> shouldnt it be apport-collect -p BUGNUMBER?
<maco> since the bug is already filed?
<nigel_nb> woops
<dtchen> yes/no
<nigel_nb> maco: I should change it?
<dtchen> doesn't really matter, since if it is in fact a separate install vs. upgrade issue, I personally would rather have a separate bug
<nigel_nb> for adding info on bug #478904, the user has filed bug #478909 (to say that it works there), here I should be asking him to use apport-collect -p BUGNUMBER?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478904 in pidgin "Pidgin hangs when a specific link is inserted into the IM text field." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478904
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478909 in pidgin "pidgin DOESN'T hang on pasting certain link (dup-of: 478904)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478909
<maco> O_o
<maco> wait soemeone filed a second bug report to say they couldnt reproduce the first
<maco> ?
<nigel_nb> maco: yeah
<maco> well id say the second is NOTABUG
<maco> "pidgin works"...not a bug
<nigel_nb> maco: I know, what do I do with it?
<maco> invalid
<nigel_nb> any comment required?
<maco> you could say "pidgin working as expected is not a bug"
<maco> and tell them if they want to say they cant reproduce a certain bug
<maco> they should leave it as a comment on the unreproduceable one along with what version of the pidgin package they are using that doesnt reproduce it
<nigel_nb> ok, thanks :)
<maco> might want to tell them "apt-cache policy pidgin" is how they get that version string
<nigel_nb> already posted once...
<nigel_nb> do I need to take the trouble of pasting what he second in the second one to the first one?
<maco> he already commented on the original bug?
<maco> did he include the version number?
<nigel_nb> he didnt comment on the orginal bug
<nigel_nb> he just logged another bug and marked it as duplicate of first one
<nigel_nb> i closed the second one as invalid
<dtchen> Awsoonn: ping, look at your mixer controls (WRT bug 426116)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 426116 in linux "[Karmic] No sound with ATI IXP SB4x0 HDA" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426116
<dtchen> Awsoonn: notice how Master is muted and zeroed, Headphone is muted, PCM is zeroed, Front is muted and zeroed
<nigel_nb> can bug #478888 considered a bug? seems to be a permission problem
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478888 in totem "I tried to play a video CD, it is not playing. I am using ubuntu 10.10." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478888
<jmarsden> Anyone reporting bugs against Ubuntu 10.10 is ... special :)
<nigel_nb> jmarsden: hehe
<syn-ack> hah
<syn-ack> jmarsden, man, I couldn't have said it better. :P
<nigel_nb> syn-ack: :P imagine my surprise seeing it
<syn-ack> haha
<nigel_nb> even before lucid alpha is out
<syn-ack> he wanted to get a jump on things. :P
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> so what do guys think? its a question right?
<nigel_nb> can't be a bug
<syn-ack> that's what I'd go with
<syn-ack> I mean, he didn't exactly um, give you a lot of information to begin with
<syn-ack> imo thats kind of a "My car won't start what do I do, question
<nigel_nb> no..
<nigel_nb> its more like
<nigel_nb> I opened the door and sat in my car.. why am I not at work?
<syn-ack> hah
<syn-ack> nigel_nb, h0w u install the loonex? ;)
<nigel_nb> that should be a classic!
<nigel_nb> alacarte is the menu manger right? does it have anything to do with bookmarks? #478878
<nigel_nb> Firefox bug triaging policy is to close crash reports from apport that fail retracing..... what does this mean?
<nigel_nb> this is WRT bug #478778
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478778 in firefox-3.5 "After quiting firefox 3.5 I decided to start it up again and I got an error firefox is running please quit the running application before starting firefox.  No sign of the application inthe task bar or anywhere on my desktop.   Restarted computer to get back to this page. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478778
<goodnight> is this real? http://www.itworld.com/security/83917/an-important-linux-fix
<jmarsden> goodnight: Looks like it.  See http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-3547
<ubot4> jmarsden: Multiple race conditions in fs/pipe.c in the Linux kernel before 2.6.32-rc6 allow local users to cause a denial of service (NULL pointer dereference and system crash) or gain privileges by attempting to open an anonymous pipe via a /proc/*/fd/ pathname. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-3547)
<cool^tom> Hi.  I think there is a bug in either flash player or Firefox.  I installed ubuntu 9.10 for amd 64.  Now all the buttons on the flash player do not work.  This behaviour is intermittent.  ie.  The play button, the pause button the maiximize button.  These buttons work if I tab select them and press the space bar.
<cool^tom> Am I in the right place to ask this question?
<cool^tom> Hi.  I installed ubuntu 9.10 for amd 64.  I did an apt-get for flash-player.  I am able to view flash sites like youtube.com but the sometimes(most of the times) the buttons on the flash player do not work.  (ie.  The play button, the pause button the maiximize button).  These buttons work if I tab select them and press the space bar.This behaviour is intermittent.  I am not sure if the problem is with Ubuntu, firefox or flash.  I tried to Google but
<davmor2> cool^tom: Flashplayer issue.  Try right click and whilst holding the right button down clicking with the left button, that should then work if it is the current flash issue
<cool^tom> davmor2: Thanks will give it a try.
<cool^tom> davmor2: Works
<eakron> how do I close a bug? set it to invalid?
<pedro_> eakron, yes
<eakron> pedro_: thank you
<pedro_> np
<_Narc_> Hello guys... I'm triaging bugs and I wondered: the same bug (a pm related KernelOops) is being reported again and again under various names/causes. Should I keep marking them as dupes even if the original has a very long list of them ? Thanks a lot.
<qense> _Narc_: If one is the duplicate of another, then you should. A duplicate is a duplicate. A large amount of duplicates also increases the Importance of a bug.
<qense> Because it shows that a large group of people are suffering from it.
<_Narc_> Ok then.
<_Narc_> Yes, that's what I thought but I wanted confirmation. When I say very long I mean a huge list, I wondered if one more of them would change something. Thanks.
<qense> yw
<bddebian> Boo
<Narc_> If someone can find the time to confirm that bug 479187 - the one I'm triaging - is really a dupe of 417842, that would be great. Just to see if I'm right. Thanks.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 479187 in ubuntu "Synaptic Update app crashed while attempting first update after upgrade to Ubuntu v9.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479187
<qense> Narc_: I suspect this has something to do with the suspend_test bug that got fixed a while ago (was it in -proposed), which could have been in Update Manager, but I forgot exactly where it was.
<nigel_nb> if the user can't change desktop effects isnt that an x error, WRT bug #479116
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 479116 in ubuntuone-client "Desktop effects could not be enabled while if we go to Appearance Preferences > Visual Effects and selects Normal / Extra " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479116
<qense> nigel_nb: it certainly has nothing to do with UbuntuOne. However, it doesn't necessarily have to have to do with the X-server as well. It could also be the fault of Compiz or the gnome-appearance-properties patch that Canonical wrote to add this functionality.
<nigel_nb> qense: so I'll change the package and ask him to add more info?
<nigel_nb> its supposed to be logged against linux now isn't it?
<qense> No, Linux is just the kernel.
<_Narc_> qense: I supposed they were dupes because the Oopstext are sensibly the same
<qense> yes
<qense> _Narc_: The traces of the OopsMessages do look suspiciously similar, apart from some methods preceded by a question mark
<nigel_nb> qense: honestly, it seems as if no graphics card is installed
<nigel_nb> anyways, what package do I change this one to?
<qense> I'd assign it to gnome-control-center, the source package of gnome-appearance-properties
<qense> That's where the problem seems to be at a first glance, although we can't be sure yet.
<_Narc_> qense: Ya. I suppose I'll file it as a dupe of bug 417842, that already has sooo many dupes.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417842 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31/kernel/power/suspend_test.c:52 suspend_test_finish+0x7c/0x80()" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417842
<nigel_nb> I'll ask for more info
<qense> _Narc_: they both look indeed similar enough
<_Narc_> thanks for you help :)
<_Narc_> your *
<qense> you're welcome
<_Narc_> What would you put instead of that rather misguiding title ? "KernelOops bla bla bla" or let it that way ?
<qense> I'd rename it after the first meaningful line of the OopsMessage text, the one with the suspend_text() thing
<_Narc_> Well, that's what I did with the others. Fine then, I'm not that bad at it.
<qense> It's probably the most informative title you could come up with for the reports.
<_Narc_> Yes, I tend to think that way, but I think about the reporter too, who often is not a techie user. Could be, i don't know, intimidating :)
<qense> maybe, but the whole language used to describe a KernelOops already made the user scared.
<_Narc_> Haha, true
<chrisccoulson> hey maco - how long did LimCore hang around for after I disappeared last night?
<maco> chrisccoulson: no idea
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> but it was epic
<wcGary83> hi! is anyone aware of a bug in the network manager icon in the notification area where it is not rendered correctly at startup?
<wcGary83> I am having this problem on 2 different kinds of computers, it was fixed for awhile but just broke again on the last update...
<wcGary83> is it worth it for me to file a bug report?
<bibinou> wcGary83: there is already a bug like this in launchpad
<bibinou> use the search, luke
<wcGary83> i must of used bad search terms...
<bibinou> it's funny because it seems like it was the exact same terms i've seen in bugs-announce
<bibinou> i must be mistaken
<bibinou> wcGary83: something like those two bugs ?
<bibinou> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/471688
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 471688 in network-manager "network-manager panel icon does not show connected" [Undecided,New]
<bibinou> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/446093
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446093 in network-manager "nm-applet loaded, but icon not visible (karmic)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wcGary83> yes... exactly! its a shame it was fixed for awhile!
<wcGary83> mine is a little worse and a little more consistent though...
<wcGary83> I won't bother filing though...
<bibinou> wcGary83: click "affects me too"
<JerVA> Hello - I think I am having major bug freezing in Karmic
<bibinou> wcGary83: FYI my search is "icon" sorted by "newest first" in the "network-manager" package
<wcGary83> sure... I was actually doing just that!
<JerVA> It happens from time to time - random freezing
<wcGary83> oh ok smart!
<bibinou> JerVA: I think you should ask this in #ubuntu, if it's a support question :)
<bibinou> this channel is for questions related to the management of bugs
<JerVA> I thought it's appropriate location to report this bug as I have read several threads related to karmic freezing
<JerVA> so I thought maybe it is "bug freezing"
<bibinou> what do you mean by "bug freezing" ?
<bibinou> you mean the whole screen freeze ?
<JerVA> Bingo.
<JerVA> It happens sometimes during installation, random things I've been doing in karmic
<JerVA> so I wanted to report that karmic may have many bugs that caused my screen to freeze and my CPU kept working harder for no reason at all.
<bibinou> that's a bug, yes
<bibinou> it freezes randomly ?
<JerVA> correct
<JerVA> It's like you are doing things and out of the blue, it freezes on you.
<bibinou> ok the problem is that I don't know what is causing this
<bibinou> it could be hardware
<JerVA> Possibly. I've read in Ubuntuforums that other users are experiencing issues like this as well.
<bibinou> ok, the next step is searching on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ if anyone is experiencing something similar, and have already reported it
<bibinou> that what 'im doing now
<bibinou> :)
<JerVA> Yeah I'm researching this as well
<JerVA> I think maybe I should downgrade karmic to jaunty or lower
<bibinou> if the problem happens only since karmic, add "karmic" to your search
<bibinou> people would usually "since karmic" in such bug reports
<micahg> JerVA: what graphics card?
<JerVA> Very old - NVIDIA 5200
<JerVA> but it worked in previous ubuntus
<micahg> JerVA: there were some nvidia issues with karmic
<JerVA> I mean NVIDIA GEForce 5200
<JerVA> No matter what versions NVIDIA is - it is an issue with karmic?
<micahg> JerVA: you might want to enable -proposed
<JerVA> How do I do this?
<micahg> Software Sources
<JerVA> oh yeah
<JerVA> Administration
<JerVA> karmic-proposed?
<micahg> yeah
<Ahmuck-Sr> the Apport bug that keeps spaming people on the bug list or subscribed to it just went from spam to hate mail.  i'm getting a lot of people trying to unsubscribe, but are not able to and as a result are now spaming the list with non-nice mail.  anychance someone can either fix the bug or get the bug mailer to drop the mailng for the a
<Ahmuck-Sr> that bug?
<maco> Ahmuck-Sr: you didnt say a bug number
<Ahmuck-Sr> hi maco
<Ahmuck-Sr> i'll have to wait a bit to get teh bug to re-appear
<maco> ....its not in your email somewhere?
<hggdh> this is bug 429322
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429322 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429322
<hggdh> seahorse-plugin
<Ahmuck-Sr> about 150 messages today from Apport spam
<hggdh> indeed it is generating a lot of emails
<Ahmuck-Sr> yep, that's it
<JerVA> Thank you micahg
<JerVA> I'm going to restart the PC - thanks bibinou  as well
<hggdh> Ahmuck-Sr: fixing the bug means finding the root issue. Last time I heard about it we had not found it yet
<Ahmuck-Sr> problem is i can't unsubscribe from it.  there's a bug in the bug system
<maco> Ahmuck-Sr: are you subscribed to it or to a duplicate? if dup, unsubscribe from that
<maco> Ahmuck-Sr: or maybe youre a member of a team thats subscribed to it?
<hggdh> maco, this is actually going on for a while. This bug keeps on being reported again, and then dupped. Everyone subscribed gets at least one email from apport
<hggdh> I cannot open it anymore, I think LP barfs on it trying to process the subscription lists
<maco> ahhh ok
<maco> but release happened
<maco> why is apport doing anything at all?
<maco> shouldnt auto-apport be disabled now?
<hggdh> it is
<hggdh> somehow, some of the reporters are still with apport active (or they have not upgraded, I do not know)
<maco> i see
<micahg> hggdh: I just got another patch fixing apport being enabled today
<hggdh> oh, so it was still enabled?
<Ahmuck-Sr> maco, both
<Ahmuck-Sr> i think it auto-subscribed people?
<micahg> idk, I keep it enabled so I can report bugs
<Ahmuck-Sr> i'm a member of a bug team, yes
<hggdh> Ahmuck-Sr: if you reported this bug (and it got dupped) then you are subscribed
<hggdh> your best bet right now is unsubscribe from the bug *you* reported
<hggdh> micahg: I also keep it enabled, but I am very selective on what I report ;-)
 * micahg is the same way
<hggdh> but our involvement with ubuntu justifies it, and we (usually) know what we are doing. Right now, on this bug, we have a *LOT* of end-users getting mighty pissed
<hggdh> they just reported an error, and are now (as they perceive it) being spammed -- which will make them less likely to report new -- and perhaps critical -- issues
<hggdh> for me, what bloody pisses me off is that I cannot even open the bug, LP barfs on a timeout
<micahg> hggdh: you could post a comment telling people to unsubscribe from their bug
<hggdh> micahg: this has already been posted :-(
<hggdh> some 3 times, methinks
<hggdh> and I cannot get any attention from #launchpad on this
<micahg> well, there are some problems when subscriber count is too high
<micahg> like bug 408457
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408457 in malone "Launchpad unable to show subscribers for bug with 400 duplicates" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408457
<chrisccoulson> regarding bug 429322 - i already know the root issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429322 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429322
<chrisccoulson> but this bug is only an issue because people still have apport enabled
<chrisccoulson> there are no other side effects (ie, it crashes on exit)
<Ahmuck-Sr> yes, this is the same perspective i've had.  for me it's an issue of marking it as spam and dumping anything with Apport into the spam folder.  however, i've been watching users.
<Ahmuck-Sr> and honestly, i'm no longer reporting any bugs for fear that this will happen again
<Ahmuck-Sr> hggdh has hit the nail on the head so to speak
<hggdh> we should review bug subscription
<micahg> hggdh: meeting item for tomorrow?
<hggdh> micahg: good idea, will add it in (although this will end up on LP)
<hggdh> done. Ahmuck-Sr -- please do not stop reporting bugs, we will look at this issue
<chrisccoulson> are people getting timeouts when trying to access the bug too?
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: as far as I can see, everybody is being hit by TOs
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - yeah, that's what i thought. just as a hint, i find that i don't get timeouts if i disable edge redirection
<chrisccoulson> it might help for those who are using edge
<chrisccoulson> edge seems to timeout quicker
<micahg> hggdh: well, good news is the major focus of current LP developement is OOPSes
<sbeattie> there was a bug with update-manager that had it enabling apport for jaunty->karmic upgrades post-release, see bug 465619
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 465619 in update-manager "apport enabled after a distribution upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465619
<Ahmuck-Sr> i've got a jaunty --> karmic release
<sbeattie> right, should be fixed now, and the apport update is supposed to disable it as well for people who had it enabled.
<sbeattie> for people in this channel who do or don't want it enabled, it's worth verifying /etc/default/apport that it's set the way you want it to be
<Ahmuck-Sr> is there a way to turn notificaiton off for that bug?
<chrisccoulson> no, other than unsubscribing from it
<Ahmuck-Sr> http://pastebin.be/21839 - this is what were getting from users
<chrisccoulson> and there will still be more noise, as there is currently quite a backlog for the retracers to clear
<sbeattie> Ahmuck-Sr: perhaps send them to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-plugins/+bug/429322/+subscribe to unsubscribe, since the bug page itself is oopsing?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429322 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb)" [High,Confirmed]
<sbeattie> dunno if that does the right thing for people who got subscribed due to duplicates.
<micahg> sbeattie: that won't help if they're subscribed through dupes will it?
<hggdh> it should work
<hggdh> it unsubscribes from the primary and all dups
<micahg> good
<Ahmuck-Sr> http://pastebin.be/21840
<Ahmuck-Sr> timeout
<micahg> the e-mail that's sent to you should show why you are getting the e-mail (i.e. which bug you can unsubscribe from)
<Ahmuck-Sr> disabling re-direction doesn't help
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how we're going to handle the SRU for this bug, seeing as it relies on communicating with the people experiencing the bug so that they can test the fix
<bdmurray> maybe we could unmark the duplicates as duplicates?
<bdmurray> but then what would we do with them?  just invalidate them?
<Ahmuck-Sr> an option, if this is your bug, we are not accepting any more bug reports for this bug?
<bdmurray> that's been done already
<Ahmuck-Sr> *sigh*
<Ahmuck-Sr> well, i'm hungry, and so i'm tooodling out the door
<sbeattie> (FYI, bug 408457 is the launchpad bug about oopsing when too many duplicates are registered)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408457 in malone "Launchpad unable to show subscribers for bug with 400 duplicates" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408457
<sbeattie> Hunh, funny, viewing that bug on staging doesn't show any comments/updates after october 23; I suspect that's not true.
<bdmurray> 2009:10:25 22:07 Full update with DB reimport: bzr revno 8608
<bdmurray> the db is old
<_Narc_> I'm sort of new to this, but how come a bug like bug 417842 with so many dupes is just "low" ? I've been triaging a lot of them and they keep coming...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417842 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31/kernel/power/suspend_test.c:52 suspend_test_finish+0x7c/0x80()" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417842
<sbeattie> bdmurray: weird, I thought it was copied over daily.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: the code is, just not the db
<_Narc_> I hope I'm not bothering anyone, but I got a not so serious question. What if a report seems to be complete paranoid nonsense ...?
<chrisccoulson> example?
<_Narc_> This is the one I'm triaging... Maybe I'm not aware of something... but... bug 479583
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 479583 in ubuntu "Please advise how to remove the current Seahorse-Agent bug that is now infesting our computers." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479583
<sbeattie> _Narc_: re bug 417842, because (I believe, you'd need to check with the kernel folks over in #ubuntu-kernel) the issue isn't very serious; it was a bug in kerneloops that it was enabled after the release, and there's another (debatable) bug in it that it reports WARN_ON() statements.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417842 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31/kernel/power/suspend_test.c:52 suspend_test_finish+0x7c/0x80()" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417842
<chrisccoulson> _Narc_ - well, I don't know what to do about that. he's talking about an already well known bug, but it's written more like a support request
<_Narc_> sbeattie: Well, I was wondering this because reports of it are flooding. I'll see, thanks.
<_Narc_> chrisccoulson: Well, that's why I wondered. A well known bug ? I thought the guy was mistaking seahorse itself for a bug or a malware or something.
<chrisccoulson> _Narc_ - he's referring to a bug thats currently generating a lot of bug spam because it has so many duplicates
<_Narc_> chrisccoulson: Oh really, I guess I'm lucky then. Today is flood day.
<_Narc_> chrisccoulson: Which one may I ask ?
<chrisccoulson> bug 429322
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429322 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429322
<sbeattie> _Narc_: right, the flood is due to kerneloops being enabled, catching it, and treating it as a more serious issue than it is. A kerneloops update was issued to disable it, but if people haven't updated...
<_Narc_> chrisccoulson: Ok, thanks a lot. I think I'm going to answer kindly and mark it as a dupe then.
<Kmos> could someone make bug 433087 public? thanks
<ubot4> Kmos: Bug 433087 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/433087 is private
<chrisccoulson> _Narc_ - i wouldn't mark it as a duplicate, as it spams everyone else who is subscribed to it
<_Narc_> Oh, right
<_Narc_> Logical
<chrisccoulson> _Narc_ - it would be better to leave a comment pointing to the master bug, and then close it
<_Narc_> Invalid, ok, I'll do that. I didn't think about spamming the suscribers.
<hggdh> Kmos: done
<Kmos> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> indeed ironic
<Kmos> hehe
<_Narc_> sbeattie: Ok, I see now why all of them are seen as bursting out of nowhere by the users. I'm learning stuff, thanks :)
<sbeattie> bdmurray: hrm, do we know if the bugpatterns get applied to apport bugs driven from kerneloops?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: yes for example one was written for bug 422536
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 422536 in linux "EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded." [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422536
<_Narc_> chrisccoulson: Just one last thing : Launchpad is timing out on the seahorse bug you told me, is it because of the dupes ? Thanks
<hggdh> _Narc_: yes indeed
<_Narc_> Oh, okay. Thanks. Just wanted to know.
<_Narc_> hggdh: The 400 dupes limit I saw you guys talk about when I logged in, right ?
<hggdh> _Narc_: most probably, but I do not have access to the internals of LP to really confirm
<chrisccoulson> time to find out if the seahorse-plugins fix works!
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: cool. Want me to test it?
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - can you recreate it easily?
<hggdh> well, I *did* have it, at least once
<hggdh> but I am not sure how to recreate it
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - i can tell you how to recreate it ;)
<chrisccoulson> you just need to trigger some code path which calls exit, and the easiest way to do that is to kill the X connection
<hggdh> just kill it?
<chrisccoulson> to do that, you can run a xtrace session, by running "xtrace -d:0 -D:9", where ":0" is your X display number
<chrisccoulson> then run "DISPLAY=:9.0 seahorse-agent"
<chrisccoulson> and then kill xtrace
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> easy
<chrisccoulson> that disconnects the X connection and makes seahorse agent die
<hggdh> so, where's the fix?
<hggdh> :-)
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - i'll post it somewhere in a minute. i just want to make sure it doesn't do anything silly first
<hggdh> k
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - one more thing - to run a new seahorse-agent instance, you have to stop the first instance, and then delete GPG_AGENT_INFO from your environment
<hggdh> k
<chrisccoulson> else it complains that there is still an instance running
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - are you running amd64?
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - excellent - i will upload the binary in addition to the source patch too, so you don't need to build it
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
<_Narc_> You mean you're the actual people fixing it ? I got a long way to go... I'll shut up now :)
<hggdh> _Narc_: you will find of everything a bit here ;-)
<_Narc_> hggdh: It's a very good way to learn actually.
<hggdh> I agree
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - i've uploaded it to here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~chrisccoulson/seahorse-plugins%20SRU/
<chrisccoulson> it seems to fix the crash here
<chrisccoulson> and it still cleans up the socket dir too, which is good
<hggdh> er, chrisccoulson, should I kill seahorse-agent before trying?
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - yes please
<chrisccoulson> you will need to run `export GPG_AGENT_INFO=""` too
<hggdh> dammit, don't have xtrace installed :-(
<hggdh> OK, I killed the xtrace, and my machine did not even blink
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: second try, first did not show any error
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - you're the second person that's said that ;)
<chrisccoulson> the only effect you should notice is a new crash report in /var/crash. you might need to clean up /var/crash to make it work though
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: heh. No, not even crashes
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's strange
<chrisccoulson> does it exit when you kill xtrace?
<hggdh> it seems to. I just got the pid, and will check on a new Ctrl-C
<hggdh> yes, seahorse-agent dies without a crash
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's odd
<chrisccoulson> you're in a gnome-session aren't you?
<hggdh> yes, I am
<hggdh> should I go VT?
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - it should work ok in a gnome session
<chrisccoulson> i'm confused why it works for some people :-/
<hggdh> ps aux
<hggdh> now, why would I have apport-gtk running?
<Narc> Sorry to bother again, but I figured it would be a good idea to comment with a link and close all the other waiting related seahorse reports...I just need your confirmation concerning the error. Can I close any of them with the same error as in 429322 ? Answer when you can. Thanks a lot...
<chrisccoulson> Narc - please do, that would be great
<chrisccoulson> if you do that, please remove the need-i386-retrace or need-amd64-retrace tags from them, to stop them being retraced
<chrisccoulson> else the retracer will probably go ahead and duplicate them automatically
<Narc> chrisccoulson: Ok, I will.
<Narc> The retracer is a bot that... retraces ?
<chrisccoulson> Narc - that's right. it looks for the bugs with those tags
<chrisccoulson> (although I don't know the specifics of how it works)
<Narc> chrisccoulson: ...and mark them as dupes of the "master"
<chrisccoulson> you should generally not touch the apport crashes until they've been retraced, but in this case, it's obvious that the remaining bugs awaiting retrace are duplicates, and it's pointless retracing them only to have them marked as a duplicate of a bug that nobody can read, and spam several hundred people in the process
<chrisccoulson> Narc - can you read private bugs?
<hggdh> this is interesting
<hggdh> I would expect bugs yet-to-be-retraced, and with a coredump, would be restricted to apport and the crash groups
<hggdh> heh
<Narc> chrisccoulson: Yes, sure. But how do I know they've been retraced ?
<hggdh> Chris and I noticed the same thing at the same time
<Narc> chrisccoulson: And no, I don't think I can
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - i think some reporters unhide their own bugs
<hggdh> oh bloody idiots
<chrisccoulson> Narc - if they've been retraced, they won't have the tags i mentioned above
<Narc> chrisccoulson: Ok
<chrisccoulson> there's a whole load of private bugs that i can probably go through and make public
<hggdh> will start there, Chris
<Narc> chrisccoulson: It seems that a lot of them have already been retraced 'cause the tags are not there.
<chrisccoulson> Narc - that could be the case. the only bugs that should be public are ones which have been retraced, as they won't have a coredump anymore
<Narc> chrisccoulson: I see.
<chrisccoulson> i've removed the coredump (and tags) from quite a few private ones and made them public now
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-10
<Narc> chrisccoulson: oh that's why they keep coming the more I close them then
<chrisccoulson> heh, yep! all the seahorse-plugin crashes are pruned and public now:)
<Narc> chrisccoulson: It's quite a bit like in the MMORPGs when you're a noob and you have to kill the poor same defenseless creature an infinite number of time to get xp :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<delaman> trying to compile GnuCash 2.3.7 and i get this error http://pastebin.com/m35ad6b40 ,,, A GnuCash developer told me the problem is with goffice on Ubuntu side.  is this a bug on Ubuntu side?
<Narc> chrisccoulson: what about those already mark as dupes ? Invalid and that's all ?
<chrisccoulson> If they're already marked as duplicates, then they shouldn't be in the list. However, it may be the case that the retracer marked them as a duplicate (with a comment), but someone removed the duplicate link later on
<chrisccoulson> i'd treat them the same as the others (ie, close them with a comment pointing to the master)
<Narc> chrisccoulson: Yes, it's indeed Apport that commented. Well, I'll do this them. Even if Apport already linked to the master.
<mrand> delaman: I gotta run, but see if what you have is the same as what is reported here: Bug 448410
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 448410 in goffice "libgoffice-0-8 include file conflicts with /usr/include/regexp.h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448410
<mrand> That points to an upstream (debian) fix.
<delaman> mrand: thanks
<LimCore> hi, linux gamers on ubuntu, with modern USB mouses, will have problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mouse/+bug/441408
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 441408 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse "In fullscreen apps mouse cursor jumps to bottom-right corner when I click" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> can someone set importance level for it? Is it low or medium?  It affects gamers, but work around is very easy
<Narc> chrisccoulson: Ok, I guess I'm done.
<chrisccoulson> Narc - excellent, thanks!
<Narc> chrisccoulson: You're welcome. Thanks for helping. I'm going now, good debugging.
<chrisccoulson> we should hopefully upload the fix for that tomorrow
<Narc> chrisccoulson: I'd see it and think "Hey, I saw that happening" :)
<Narc> Bye, thanks for the help
<hggdh> LimCore: set, thanks
<soundconjurer> So, how do I submit a fix for a bug?
<micahg> soundconjurer: depends on the package
<micahg> usually attach a debdiff and mark as a patch
<soundconjurer> well
<soundconjurer> I am willing to just pass up a bug I've been seeing quit a bit lately for avid apparmor users in Ubuntu 9.10, concerning firefox.
<micahg> which bug?
<micahg> firefox we usually propose a merge
<soundconjurer> Lately, there have been a lot of posts about firefox not associating torrent files with transmission.
<micahg> yes
<micahg> I made sure there was a bug for it
<micahg> and the security team is subscribed
<micahg> but the profile is off by default
<soundconjurer> Well I found that it was apparmor's profile that left out
<soundconjurer> /usr/bin/transmission Uxr,
<soundconjurer> i understand
<micahg> not apparmor, but firefox's
<soundconjurer> well
<soundconjurer> When I tried it with apparmor off
<soundconjurer> it worked fine
<micahg> bug 476299
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476299 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox apparmor profile does not allow access to transmission" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476299
<soundconjurer> ah
<soundconjurer> well, it didn't come is the last update
<micahg> apparmor should be left on
<micahg> each profile is independent
<thekorn> good morning
<Michalxo> hello
<indus> Michalxo: hi
<Michalxo> :-)
<Michalxo> Anyone able to help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249 ? :-((
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429249 in gnome-power-manager "[Karmic] keyboard locked/freezed unable to type anything" [Undecided,New]
<indus> if someone here looks at it, you will be lucky
<indus> Michalxo: what keyboard is this
<Michalxo> it's laptop
<Michalxo> it should be USB
<Michalxo> i guess
<Michalxo> where can I see it?
<indus> aah laptop sorry
<indus> Michalxo: what laptop
<Michalxo> toshiba a200
<indus> worked fine with older versions?
<Michalxo> yes
<Michalxo> never happened in 2 years
<Michalxo> indus, have you got anything to help me? :-(
<Michalxo> heLP? :-(
<Elbrus> Michalxo: that bug certainly had lack of interest :(
<Elbrus> but I don't have much clues
<Michalxo> :-(
<Michalxo> where can be a probelm then?
<Michalxo> xorg? gnome? graphics driver?
<Elbrus> maybe see if the configuration files in /etc/X11 have changed between jaunty and karmic (some searching around on the internet)
 * Elbrus doesn't know enough about that too help any further
<Elbrus> s/too/to
<Michalxo> how to reconfigure xorg?
<Elbrus> but you could set the bug to confirmed seeing enough other comments
<Michalxo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
 * Elbrus not sure if that had a configure, but after backup you could try
<Michalxo> ok, thanks for help
<Tatzelbrumm> System->Preferences->Mouse->General->Mouse Orientation does NOT swap touch pad buttons on a Dell Latitude D620. It did work with KDE.
<maco> youre not the first person ive heard that from
<maco> please file a bug
<Tatzelbrumm> Any known workaround or location in configuration files that I may try tweaking?
<Tatzelbrumm> maco: you talking to me?
<maco> yes
<maco> it was mentioned by someone on my local lug's mailing list
<maco> i think..
<Tatzelbrumm> ok, fair enough. Any idea what configuration files are involved?
<maco> nope...i think its DE-specific
<maco> im on kde
<Tatzelbrumm> maco: yes, with KDE it actually works ... it's just an unfamiliar desktop environment for me, so I'd like to stick to GNOME for now ... and the other neuralgic issue, wireless connection, didn't work with kubuntu.
<maco> 9.04 or 9.10?
<maco> 9.10's wireless *should* actually work
<Tatzelbrumm> 9.10's wireless recognized my WAP, but I couldn't quite figure out how to give the correct password in the correct authentication mode.
<Tatzelbrumm> Now THAT one worked like a charm with GNOME.
<maco> ah. well, nm-applet can be run inside kde instead of knetworkmanager if you want
<indus> Michalxo: oops sorry had a meeting to attend
<indus> Michalxo: i go again now
<eakron> What package should bug report where the user can't mount an ext4 hard drive on his Karmic install, but works fine on Jaunty? 479640
<segler> hi, how do I get an advocate for a package I uploaded to revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/rhythmbox-radio-browser thanks for any help
<pedro_> segler, hello, try asking on #ubuntu-motu
<segler> thanks
<bibinou> i have a question about duplicates
<bibinou> does I comment with a standard response before or after marking the bug as a duplicate ?
<bibinou> if i do it after, will all the now-duplicates of this bug be spammed ?
<bibinou> by my "ho this is a duplicate" comment
<Ahmuck-Sr> fwiw, the unsubscribe workaround does not work
<mrand> bibinou: if you want to put a "this is a duplicate comment in", then perhaps do it before actually marking the bug as a dup?
<bibinou> mrand: thanks
<bibinou> seb128: do you know the "blue video" bug ?
<seb128> the nvidia one?
<bibinou> yes
<bibinou> there is duplicates all over the place
<bibinou> and reading the reports, I can't really find the good package to assign to
<bibinou> as it seems to be a nvidia driver bug
<bibinou> it's still getting reported, adding more duplicates
<seb128> duplicate everything and assign to nvidia
<bibinou> what about doing a new bug which explain clearly the situation, with the right package
<bibinou> targeted
<seb128> no need to open yet another duplicate
<bibinou> ok
<seb128> just use one of the open set
<bibinou> i'll try to find a bug with enough info and workarounds
<bibinou> seb128, if i update the description, adding a workaround, would it be helpful or clutter ?
<bibinou> oh, he's gone
<mrand> bibinou: if you've got a work-around that hasn't been mentioned, I'd add it.  And if the description isn't clear enough, feel free to improve it, please!
<bddebian> Boo
<bibinou> thanks
<bibinou> mrand: is updating bug titles ok ?
<bibinou> i have a bug which is more to the point bug has a terrible title
<bibinou> so it doesn't show up in search or when bug reporting
<mrand> terrible titles are terrible ;-)  The only thing that pops in my head is that sometimes standardized messages (even if they are poor) are  in the title to make for easy duplicate identification (esp when automated bugs are generated).  But if it is obviously a manually generated title, I'd say have at it.
<bibinou> errr... i need to change all the duplicates of a specific bug to be allowed to mark this very bug as a duplicate ?
<mrand> bibinou: I guess you're saying that one bug as a ton of duplicates - and that one bug is not the bug with all the good info?
<bibinou> yes
<bibinou> actually there were 4 of there, i did it one by one
<bibinou> *was
<JerVA> I wanted to report a bug that I think I found and couldn't find in bug report.
<Pici> So... a new bug.
<JerVA> Yeah I believe so.
<qense> What's it a bout and what problems did you have with reporting it
<JerVA> How do I report if I think I found a bug? I went to bugs.launchpad.net
<JerVA> I was running search there but couldn't find it
<JerVA> so I think I should report it?
<qense> Launchpad is a very broad site, it hosts not only Ubuntu, but also a lot of other projects.
<qense> You could use a command to launch a graphical program that will guide you through the process or you could use the web interface.
<qense> Ubuntu has it's Launchpad page at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<qense> has its*
<qense> Its Bugs page is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<JerVA> added it - thanks
<mrand> The preferred method, if possible, is to use ubuntu-bug <application or package name>
<qense> you're welcome
<qense> yes, that is true. More information for us means a shorter life for the bug.
<Pici> Hopefully at least..
<qense> stay positive!
<nigel_nb> dont we have a team meeting?
<bdmurray> Hi, yes!
<qense> at this channel?
<nigel_nb> according to bdmurray's mail, yeah, here
<bdmurray> qense: yes
<maco> ooo im actually present for once
<maco> hi :)
<bdmurray> The agenda for the meeting is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<qense> well, I'll stay around in that case
<bdmurray> micahg: You seem to have the 1st point on the agenda.  Are you ready?
<micahg> yeah
<hggdh> I am here also
<yofel> hi folks
<mrand> howdy.  I'll be in and out.
<micahg> ok, the main idea is to have people adopt packages so that there is coverage for at least the major packages in Ubuntu
<micahg> bdmurray: you ran this 2 months ago: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/MainPackagesWithoutBugSubscribers
<bdmurray> micahg: right, those are good candidates for adoption
<micahg> it can also help for mentoring if people in -control can adopt packages, then bugsquad members have someone they can ping for the quirks in the package
<qense> With a clearly visible and easily accessible list?
<bdmurray> qense: Do you mean like a wiki page?
<micahg> is this the current mentors page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<qense> we already have some mentor page, but something more clear and more linked-to would that, yeah
<qense> That's this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage
<qense> I've adopted some of them, but the explanation on the page says you should move along once done. This is maybe not the prefered method for important packages, which probably should have more than one step parent.
<micahg> well, mentors and package adopters don
<micahg> 't necessarily have to be the same
<qense> It would be good though if we'd make the adopter the contactsperson for his/her pacakge.
<yofel> would it be possible to get a page similiar to the 'witoutBugSubscribers' page that lists how many people are subscribed to a package? There probably are package that have maybe 1 or 2 subsribers that might not read the mails anymore
<bdmurray> yofel: that might be possible, I thought a good first target was the ones w/o any subscribers
<qense> I think it would be better to let people adopt pacakages themselves and base the new list on teh current list on the wiki.
<qense> Generating it from Launchpad is not what I would suggest.
<yofel> bdmurray: true, they need to be looked at first
<qense> Just rerun the previous script?
<qense> We could start something nice around it, like 5 A Day.
<qense> definition of nice: buttons and stuff
<bdmurray> micahg: anything more?
<micahg> for that issue, no I don't think so
<micahg> hggdh: did I miss anything?
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> I remember jcastro was working on something along the lines of package adoption
<jcastro> yeah, upstream ambassadors
<jcastro> and dholbach is looking at "adopt an upstream" type stuff
<bdmurray> but one upstream can have multiple packages so its not necessarily the same thing right?
<hggdh> sort of, yes. One source package can have multiple binaries
<jcastro> well, not really tied to a specific package. You could do "I am the guy who cares about foo, foo-backend1, foo-backend2" or whatever
<hggdh> usually they would be under the same adopters
<bdmurray> hggdh: no I mean gnome has hundreds of packages
<micahg> I think bdmurray meant like b.g.o has a lot of upstream packages
<bdmurray> yes ;-)
<pedro_> i think is more like an upstream program, rather than a whole upstream project like gnome for example
<pedro_> right
<qense> You could adopt the task of sending the bugs of one source package upstream.
<qense> That would make it more bearable.
<hggdh> oh, yes, we should be limited to individual packages upstream
<hggdh> e.g., I have a good contact with Gnome on evo, but not on gtk
<qense> Adopters of large packages could divide tasks between themselves, a special person for sending the Nautilus bugs upstream.
<hggdh> as opposed to, say, pedro_, who has contacts everywhere in Gnome ;-)
<qense> yeah
<pedro_> hggdh, shh dont' say it out loud :-P
<pedro_> jcastro, are you planning to have a session about that on UDS?
<qense> We shouldn't forget upstream nr. 1, GNOME, is just a bunch of different projects anyway.
<pedro_> i know that we're supposed to have a review on adopt an upstream project but don't remember about the ambassadors
<jcastro> pedro_, yeah, dholbach will have some too
<pedro_> \o/
<hggdh> perhaps this is a good point to discuss at UDS
<bdmurray> sounds like it
<pedro_> totally
<jcastro> it is, because I don't have time right now, heh
<pedro_> haha
<jcastro> basically, it's just a person who is a bridge
<jcastro> upstream knows who their "person at ubuntu" is
<hggdh> but you also required this person to be an Ubuntu member
<bdmurray> jcastro: that's not a very good sell ;-)
<jcastro> and they weed out the garbage bugs, make sure the good ones are forwarded
<jcastro> bdmurray, it works way better in real life.
<jcastro> plus it doesn't have to be one person
<jcastro> for example I know if I have a banshee problem that "our guys" are directhex and hyperair.
<qense> requiring Ubuntu Members for important upstreams isn't such a bad idea, but I wouldn't make it mandatory for all upstreams
<jcastro> so if major packages in ubuntu had that then we could do a better job making sure good bugs don't get lost, etc.
<jcastro> I don't think membership has anything to do with it
<maco> qense: now watch upstreams get upset theyre not important enough to have a Member ambassador
<qense> maco: that's their problem
<jcastro> I doubt pure upstreams would care about becoming ubuntu members
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> but I think we digress right now
<bdmurray> okay, so it sounds like we'll talk about the integration of adopt-a-package / upstream ambassadors at uds
<qense> Sounds good
<bdmurray> Next we have "stuff for UDS attendees to chase down"
<qense> lobby at the Launchpad devs for better distribution/version distinction support in the bug tracker?
<bdmurray> So some of us are going to UDS next week and it is a good time for us find out answers to specific questions etc... as we will have face time with some of the developers.
<qense> ask the developers what they want Apport to give them
<bdmurray> I'm curious what if anything people want to find out.
<bdmurray> qense: for package hooks?
<qense> yes
<qense> Are they happy with the current information? Do they miss stuff?
<hggdh> bdmurray: we could go and really discuss sanitising the backtraces
<bdmurray> okay, those are all noted
<hggdh> another one would be the next point in this meeting
<hggdh> I think we should consider changing the default from auto-subscribe on bugs to an option on the LP profile
<bdmurray> there'll also be some launchpad devs at uds - qense did you have something?
<qense> bdmurray: More a suggestion that could make our life easier: better distinction between the different versions of the applications and the different releases of Ubuntu the bugs apply to.
<hggdh> like a "versions affected" and "releases affected" lists?
<bdmurray> I believe that the assumption is that every bug applies to the latest version of the software as they don't magically go away.
<qense> yes
<qense> What if they apply to an LTS?
<hggdh> bdmurray: the problem with this view is that we lose track of older versions
<qense> But not to the latest stable and development releases?
<qense> Don't forget the non-LTS releases that are still supported but not brand-new anymore.
<qense> Maybe versions affected, next to releases affected, is a bit too much, but just releases affected would be great.
<bdmurray> Okay, I've noted that too.
<hggdh> well, it would be better than what we currently have, yes
<qense> Problem: marking bugs as fixed in one release when it's not fixed in the others yet.
<qense> thanks
<bdmurray> qense: can you elaborate with the fixing in one release bit?
<qense> What if you fix a bug in Lucid with a new version, but that doesn't fix it in older Hardy.
<pedro_> that sounds like an SRU to me
<qense> According to the current work flow that should be Fix Released.
<qense> yes, but that means the bug is not yet fixed in hardy, which it is marked as affecting.
<micahg> should an SRU be more flexible with an LTS?
<maco> qense: for "marking bugs as fixed in one release when it's not fixed in the others yet." thats why youhave "nominate for release"
<hggdh> not really, no -- SRUs are always dangerous
<qense> Are there guidelines for nominate for release on the wiki?
<hggdh> I think what qense is suggesting is some sort of automatic "nominate for reported release"
<micahg> well, anyone can nominate
<hggdh> which, actually, makes sense
<maco> which could be parsed out of the stuff apport auto-inserts
<hggdh> yes, anyone can nominate. But right now this requires an user action -- which tend not to happen since users are sort of afraid of requesting this type of thing
<micahg> not necessarily, wishlist bugs shouldn't necessarily get nominated for the same release
<hggdh> then the triager/resolver can refuse it
<hggdh> :-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: you'd be surprised how many bugs get nominated
<micahg> hggdh: nope, only devs can refue
<micahg> *refuse
<qense> Nominated for Release is probably the best tool to do it with. But maybe its name is not very well chosen for that.
<bdmurray> qense: it is the right tool because that is what leads to the release task
<hggdh> The plot thickens. Perhaps this shoul dbe looked at also
<qense> It is not bad if we'd have to change the release nominated for, but if the older one has to stay with status Invalid it gets a bit full.
<hggdh> one thing people tend to forget is that a BTS is a live thing -- it evolves, and changes
<qense> what's a BTS?
<hggdh> Bug Tracking System
<qense> ah, of course, thanks
<sbeattie> bdmurray: no kidding. There's currently 845 nominees for karmic alone.
<qense> If we want to use nomination more frequently someone should start incorporating it in the documentation. First UDS, or is everything already there?
<hggdh> no, I do not think nomination can be used more right now, with only devs being able to accept/reject
<bdmurray> There are some fundamental issues with nominations that make them not a good idea for widespread use
<bdmurray> Particularly, it is not possible for someone to renominate a bug
<qense> in that case we probably should make a list of problems and submit it at the UDS
<bdmurray> Maybe documenting what kind of bugs (not new ones) should be nominated would help though
<hggdh> yes, I think so
<bdmurray> hggdh: you had an agenda item also right?
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes.
<bdmurray> If there are other ideas of things to "chase down" please send an e-mail to the bugsquad mailing list
<hggdh> I think we should revisit the default opt-in for duplicate bugs, but we could also discuss this at UDS
<qense> LP is doing nothing but throwing timeouts at me right now, so I can't read the bug that started the default-subscribe-to-duplicates-porblem What was the problem?
<hggdh> spam email on every new duplicate, to every subscriber
<matti> ;]
<qense> as in spam or as in useless notifictions from LP?
<hggdh> most of the reporters only wanted to help Ubuntu with a problem they suffered, and suddenly are in the middle of a spamfest
<hggdh> as in useless email from LP
<qense> that's not really comforting if you just had a computerproblem
<hggdh> and it makes users not willing to report new issues
<hggdh> there are some different options to tackle this
<hggdh> (1) no more "default" opt-in on duplicates; instead an option to do so
<hggdh> no email generated by actions from specific user accounts (more difficult to do, not really nice)
<bdmurray> hggdh: wrt that point how would that work as these are likely first time lp users?
<hggdh> bdmurray: ideally, we would move from opt-out to opt-in as a first approach
<qense> we could also let people block system notifications and status changes
<pedro_> I'd love to have a some kind of "mute" option on the report , so only devs and bugcontrol members could comment there, so no extra email from lp or +1 from other reporters only important info
<pedro_> and being able to un mute that if you're requesting for testing for example
 * pedro_ dreaming
<qense> two separate lines? one for the devs and triagers and one for the reporters?
<hggdh> if we are going to dream... ability to delete useless comments (like "me too")
<qense> in that case we could separate technical and non-technical speak, making it  a nicer place for tech-afraid-humans
<qense> we could even wrap the reporter part in a separate interface
<pedro_> hggdh, or comments with bad words, yes, yes please :-)
<maco> can we come back to earth now?
<qense> away from complex launchpad with its multiple projects
<hggdh> aww cmon, maco, it was getting nice :-)
<hggdh> but yes, we are dreamin. Nice trip, though. Back to earth
<hggdh> right now we have some few 100s of users pissed, and a bug we cannot edit
<hggdh> I really suggest to move to explicit opt-in
<qense> that would be a good first move
<hggdh> (which means a new LP bug, of course)
<bdmurray> hggdh: I think this wouldn't have normally happened though.  It was an unfortunate side effect of apport being enabled.
<hggdh> indeed, but it still points to what I see as a failure in the system
<bdmurray> agreed
<qense> the reporters should get less information they can't do anything with
<qense> it only confuses them
<qense> (and angers)
<hggdh> yes
<bdmurray> I imagine there are quite a few more unmarked duplicates of various bugs wehre we could end up in a similar situation.  Does anyone have an idea of how we should treat those bugs?
<bdmurray> Not mark as duplicate and just invalidate?
<hggdh> is there a way of finding the bugs with the largest # of duplicates?
<qense> They could be of help to us later on, so sending them away with Invalid doesn't seem right to me.
<sbeattie> hggdh: yes, bdmurray has a reprt.
<bdmurray> hggdh: why yes ;-)
<sbeattie> report even
<maco> not sending "hey a new dup!" emails could work nicely
<hggdh> yes
<maco> what do i care that someone else filed the same bug as me?
<hggdh> all you need to know is the base bug #
<qense> I'm all for opt-out by default.
<hggdh> and apport could trigger the "mee too"
<bdmurray> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/launchpad-database/bugs-with-most-duplicates.html
<bdmurray> that's a bit out of date though
<hggdh> and I myself was busy the other day creating duplicates of a series of Evolution-data-server crashes...
<bdmurray> qense: if not invalid and not a duplicate they'll clutter the bug lists though
<qense> we'll have to choose what we rather want
<micahg1> well, LP wants to change +metoo to auto-subscribe
<hggdh> we are lost :-(
<hggdh> they cannot do it before resolving the sql issue with timeouts (I hope)
<qense> I'd say: Subscribe when you want, when you come from a duplicate. +metoo when you want, when you com from a duplicate, but not Subscribe when you +metoo
<mac_v> pedro_: hi... when you are closing old bugs when users havent responded , could you also kindly close the papercuts task too? ex: Bug #393082
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 393082 in file-roller "Extract archive with more context-menu options" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393082
<micahg> hggdh: bug 330550
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 330550 in malone "Affects Me Too should also subscribe" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330550
<pedro_> mac_v, sure
<mac_v> pedro_: thanks :)
<hggdh> micahg: thanks
<qense> all post negative responses to bug 330550! spam it with +menots!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 330550 in malone "Affects Me Too should also subscribe" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330550
<mac_v> micahg: i asked the lp folks , regarding that bug , they said that it is most likely to be fixed this week
<qense> on edge or live?
<micahg> most likely edge as they do monthly rollouts to prod
<qense> ok
<hggdh> well an easy way out of for LP *NOT* to generate email on adding/removing (duplicates|subscribers)
<hggdh> s/of/is/ # ugh
<qense> is this issue now handled?
<mrand> Did anyone add a comment to that spam bug so that users can easily unsubscribe from it?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-plugins/+bug/429322/+subscribe
<bdmurray> well we have some ideas of how to deal with it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429322 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb)" [High,Confirmed]
<hggdh> I guess so. We have a good idea of what to try
<mrand> unsubscribe without having to visit the bug page, I mean.
<hggdh> mrand: many comments on how to get out were added, yes
<hggdh> I receive all of them ;-)
<mrand> ok.  Can't read them since it isn't responsive :-|
<micahg> hggdh: how about bug 418659
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418659 in malone "Reporting duplicate bugs leads to receiving notifications for every duplicate of the original bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418659
<hggdh> great micahg! We can now pester the LP devs on this
<hggdh> next item?
<qense> Maybe someone should post our answer to this issue in that bug report to make the LP devs aware of our stance?
<bdmurray> hggdh: that's it for specific agenda points
<qense> next item: Open Discussion, or we could do the proposed topics
<pedro_> aren't we running out of time? the meeting duration is only an hour
<hggdh> yes, we are. Leave the rest for next meeting?
<bdmurray> sounds good to me
<pedro_> yeap
<qense> "Mention of #ubuntu-bugs for Triage in LP" may be useful for the UDS?
<hggdh> (i.e., promote proposed topic to basic topic)
<hggdh> qense: not sure what that means
<qense> make the people at Launchpad aware of this channel?
<qense> micahg placed it on the list
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> yes, I think it is a good idea
<micahg> make it more prominent that people with bug issues should come home
<micahg> oops
<micahg> here
<hggdh> +1
<micahg> not people at launchpad, but people on launchpad
<bdmurray> well bug filing redirects to ReportingBugs which mentions the channel
<micahg> triagers and reporters alike
<bdmurray> granted that's only web bug filing not apport
<micahg> bdmurray: if people use ubuntu-bug like they are supposed to, they never see it
<bdmurray> micahg: right so likely that would be best as an apport change
<micahg> if reporters would follow up on bugs, so many might not get lost
<qense> the mention on the ReportingBugs page is good, but wouldn't placing the channel next to every bug report fill this channel with people asking for the status of their bug?
<micahg> +1
<hggdh> yes, fine line there
<qense> (+1 was for adding it to Apport?)
<micahg> oops
<micahg> too fast
<qense> Adding it to Apport is a good idea, we could integrate it as well with creating an easy user interface for accessing the IRC support channels.
<micahg> well, we need to determine a reasonable amount of time for triage and let people know to come back after that and follow up
<hggdh> folks, I propose we call it now, and continue on the ML. We are already 20m over the time limit
<qense> good idea
<micahg> or I'll save it for the next meeting
<bdmurray> thanks everyone
<qense> you could start with discussing it on the maillist already
<hggdh> well, move proposed to official list, ans we keep on the ML
<qense> Bug 480027 is weird, can anyone confirm it? I can't. It's about opening Evince not showing the first or last page of a PDF file when navigating to them with either the sidebar or Page Up/Down.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480027 in evince "evince does not draw first or last page of PDF" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480027
<WeatherGod> I tried it on a fedora 11 system and couldn't reproduce it
<hggdh> qense: cannot reproduce
<qense> OK, thanks weatherGod and hggdh. I'll ask him if he could come up with any other special condition.
<cfmcguire> Not that I have any expertise, but I couldn't reproduce the bug using jaunty.
<qense> cfmcguire: thanks! It's good to get a result from jaunty as well. not much expertise needed for trying to reproduce something reasonably simple, don't be afraid
<mrand> qense: maybe get the .pdf if it is redistributable / not confidential, and if it is reproducible, forward upstream?
<qense> the PDF was fortunately attached to the bug report and consists of pages with the title Page 1 and the tekst 'This is page 1'
<qense> maybe upstream has a higher chance to find a way to trigger it, I'll try it, thanks for the suggestion
<WeatherGod> There is another report here related to PDF with regards to selecting text in multi-column PDFs
<WeatherGod> I have personally noticed this in viewers like evince, should I redirect this to poppler?
<hggdh> anyone knows were I can find sourca packages for Fedora 12?
<hggdh> *source
<JanC> WeatherGod: that's a known issue for the Evince developers
<WeatherGod> yeah, but this report is filed against okular
<qense> logically
<JanC> WeatherGod: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/poppler/poppler/tree/TODO --> first item?  ;)
<WeatherGod> ok, so I should file the bug as "Invalid" or "WontFix"?  With notice to the reporter about the TODO list, obviously.
<JanC> well, you can try to find an upstream poppler bug about this and "depend" on it
<WeatherGod> JanC: will do
<WeatherGod> I am branching out into triaging other topics for bug reports, and I am noticing plenty of other instances of reporters running the Jaunty kernel after updating to Karmic.
<WeatherGod> maybe it is causing more problems than just sound?
<maco> sure, its just that sound is *really noticeable*
<maco> if their /etc/kernel-img.conf lacks "postinst_hook = update-grub" it can be dup'd against 470265
<WeatherGod> assuming that the update-grub solves their particular problem, of course?
<sbeattie> maco: do we have any idea how that's either not getting set or getting unset?
<maco> sbeattie: i think keybuk and lifeless are using that bug to try to figure it out
<yoasif> anyone here use gnash or swfdec?
<micahg> yoasif: why do you ask?
<yoasif> micahg: finding bugs in both the alpha proprietary flash and the 32bit stable
<yoasif> figured i would rather report bugs to the better open source alternative
<micahg> yoasif: the open source ones, probably won't be better
<micahg> you can report bugs to flash also
<micahg> err...Adobe
<micahg> yoasif: https://bugs.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<yoasif> yeah i might just do that heh
<yoasif> micahg: would you recommend the alpha flash or the stable one?
<JanC> micahg: depends, the open source ones support hardware-accelerated video now  ;)   (but maybe not in karmic versions)
<tonyyarusso> I know you can follow up on the comments this way, but is it possible to report a bug through e-mail?  I have a LoCo team member who doesn't seem to be comfortable with things other than e-mail...
<mrand> tonyyarusso: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<mrand> unfortunately: From address: the address from which you send the email must be registered in your Launchpad account.
<mrand> The "ubuntu-bug" command mostly steps people through it though.
<tonyyarusso> I have two issues with 'ubuntu-bug'.  One, it appears to require knowing the target package name.  Two, it doesn't have a pretty menu entry and all-GUI way of using it.
<tonyyarusso> mrand: "Launchpad only accepts email that is GPG signed." - really?  I don't remember that, but I guess I haven't tested either.
<sbeattie> tonyyarusso: typically, for the GUI apps, help menu -> report a problem will invoke ubuntu-bug on the correct package.
<sbeattie> (if they don't, file a bug :-) )
<tonyyarusso> sbeattie: Yeah, but some things lack a help menu (users-admin for instance)
<micahg> yoasif___: well, stable flash is all we support in Ubuntu right now, 64 bit is on the list to discuss for Lucid
<muelli> hey hggdh. Have a minute?
<hggdh> muelli: yes
<hggdh> muelli: if I may ask, BTW, you here??
<muelli> hggdh: arr. I hate xchat-gnome. hang on
<hggdh> :-)
<muelli> well hggdh. I need to be on freenode right now, and since x-g is a bit sucky, I can't really connect to i.g.o -.-
<muelli> eh
<muelli> could you query me? >.,
<muelli> >.<
<muelli> *sigh*
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-11
<nelhage> Can someone help me figure out the right way I should think about writing a patch to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/429595 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429595 in module-init-tools "Atheros Wireless Network Chip AR5212 not detected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nelhage> The problem, AFAICT, is that jockey is leaving behind configuration blacklisting ath5k on Jaunty → Karmic upgrades.
<nelhage> But I know shit about how Jockey works, or even whether this should be considered Jockey's fault, module-init-tool's fault, or what.
<nelhage> But since I went to the effort of figuring out what was wrong, I'd like to help see it fixed, and am willing to write a patch if I figure out what I ned to patch.
<nigel_nb> I need a little help from you guys about bug #480474
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480474 in software-center "my problem is that the software center not even let me install or uninstall applications of any kind" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480474
<nigel_nb> per se this is not a bug... the user just needs to go to update manger and update, then it will work, but this might need to be done automatically by the application....anyone else noticed tis?
<micahg> nigel_nb: well, I think we need reproducibility steps
<micahg> software center is suppose to be like add/remove applications
<nigel_nb> micahg: I noticed this when i installed karmic
<micahg> so what's wrong?
<nigel_nb> I realized the problem right away and updated from upgrade manager....but it might confuse others
<nigel_nb> when you first install karmic
<micahg> so, you have to update before softare center works?
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> the first tiem
<nigel_nb> remember when u open add/remove, the list gets updated
<nigel_nb> that does not happen automatically on software center
<micahg> nigel_nb: so, you should probably comment and confirm, amybe update the description with all the information
<micahg> nigel_nb: so I think you just described the issue :)
<nigel_nb> micahg: lemme just boot a virtual machine with a clean install and confirm again
<micahg> nigel_nb: there's bug 461334
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 461334 in software-center "Software centre's cache is not updated correctly (Phatch GUI package is not listed)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461334
<nigel_nb> micahg: great :)
<nigel_nb> micahg: so I dont have to create a new virtual machine
<nigel_nb> micahg: what is Phatch?
<nigel_nb> micahg: but does not per se related to this bug
<micahg> it's just a program
<micahg> idk if you should hijack that bug
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> I'll hijack the one that i mentioned, thats close to the problem
<micahg> but you can change the one you have to be about first run cache updates
<nigel_nb> yes, btw, thats called cache update?
<micahg> sure ;)
<micahg> nigel_nb: bug 466321
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 466321 in software-center "After Ubuntu installation, nothing is installable until package list is updated" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/466321
<nigel_nb> micahg: great :)
 * nigel_nb stops creating a new virtual machine
<nigel_nb> so I'll just mark it a duplicate
<micahg> nigel_nb: Virtualbox can boot off a LIveCD w/out a new VM
<micahg> or rather new install
<nigel_nb> shouldn't i create a new machine first
<micahg> depends if you want to do more than simple does this work or not
<nigel_nb> i have only 1 machine which is my test bed for lucid
<micahg> or if you need disk space
<micahg> something like this a live CD might be able to tell you
<micahg> idk
<nigel_nb> oh..
<nigel_nb> thanks
<nigel_nb> micahg: on an offhand...
<nigel_nb> i asked for a mentor on bugcontrol yday
<nigel_nb> and forgot to add my launchpad Id... would that be a problem?
<micahg> i don't think so
<hggdh> nigel_nb: not really a problem, except that I am waaaay behind on working on the mentorship requests
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> thats trouble :(
<hggdh> so, please, do not despair
<micahg> nigel_nb: figuring out what you want to do can also help finding a mentor
<nigel_nb> I'm just triaging whatever bugs I can help with right now
<nigel_nb> I was hoping to join someone and take care of a package
<micahg> they all need help :)
<micahg> 42k new bugs
<nigel_nb> whoa
<micahg> 78k open bugs
<nigel_nb> right now I'm just triaiging whatever I can understand with help from here
<nigel_nb> so is it better to continue that or wait for a mentor?
<micahg> well, it's whatever you're comfortable with
<nigel_nb> id rather do something that nothing :)
<micahg> I always suggest choosing a package(s) that you're familiar with
<hggdh> nigel_nb: the mentor will probably work with you here
<micahg> so that you know what expected behavior is
<hggdh> pretty much like what micahg is doing
<hggdh> oops. Sorry for interrupting
<nigel_nb> ah..
<hggdh> brb
<micahg> hggdh: you're not interrupting :)
<hggdh> gotta reboot, will BRB
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I need to get to know everyone too :)
<hggdh> you will, you will:-)
<nigel_nb> you guys start from the newest and go towards older? or the other way around?
<micahg> newest first per bdmurray so we help people with current problems first
<nigel_nb> ah. ok :)
<maco> when i triaged wth dtchen all last summer, id try to catch teh firehose (the incoming torrent of new bugs), and he'd work from oldest.
<micahg> maco: is there an official audio support channel?
<maco> official? no
<nigel_nb> maco: but then daniel knows what to do for everything he sees
<nigel_nb> i guess i should start my making the job easier for him by triaging as much as i can
<nigel_nb> and letting experts do the patches
<nigel_nb> brb
<nigel_nb> in bug #480441, the user filed it under nautilius buts is a permission problem
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480441 in nautilus "i cant chande the permisssion on my memory card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480441
<nigel_nb> shouldn't it be under linux?
<micahg> nigel_nb: that's a good question
<nigel_nb> micahg: I mean the kernel
<micahg> nigel_nb: depends
<nigel_nb> so that we can have a report of the device
<FFEMTcJ> hello all.. I have a quick question.. I'm trying to get into triaging... If I am unable to reproduce a bug using the information given.. Should I just leave a comment saying that or should I close as invalid?
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: are you on a different release?
<micahg> are the instructions clear?
<FFEMTcJ> Nope.. same release as op
<FFEMTcJ> micahg: #480484 for example...
<micahg> bug 480484
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480484 in brasero "after simulating burning the program crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480484
<FFEMTcJ> the reply is mine..
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: maybe set to incomplete and wait for response
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<micahg> nigel_nb: user isn't clear on permission for what
<FFEMTcJ> What would it take to mark as invalid vs incomplete?
<micahg> !status > FFEMTcJ
<ubot4> FFEMTcJ, please see my private message
<nigel_nb> micahg: the user is having trouble with reading memory card..some permission problem
<FFEMTcJ> micahg: it said factoid status not found
<micahg> ugh
<nigel_nb> unfortunately, the bug is logged under nautilius
<micahg> !status
<ubot4> Factoid 'status' not found
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<FFEMTcJ> thanks nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: no problem
<micahg> i thought we had a factoid for that....
<micahg> nigel_nb: that's ok
<micahg> it could be the user is trying to change in nautilius
<nigel_nb> yea thts my guess
<micahg> if they're trying to change a file on the card, that might be valid
<micahg> so, the package is fine
<micahg> we need more information
<nigel_nb> but we dont have much info,
<nigel_nb> ah
<micahg> steps to reproduce
<nigel_nb> will ask for that
<micahg> nigel_nb: great!
<micahg> nigel_nb: perfect!
<nigel_nb> micahg: :) budding student
<nigel_nb> I'm calling it a day.... night micahg
<micahg> night nigel_nb
<FFEMTcJ> would bug 480428 qualify as wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480428 in sudo "[Enh] Details/Verbose in gksudo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480428
<FFEMTcJ> Could someone please also check out 480400 for wishlist?
<FFEMTcJ> bug 480400
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480400 in update-manager "distro update and old kernels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480400
<jarl> Hi. I just got a KDE program crash (Amarok). It suggest to report a bug (it is porbably directly in KDE bug tracking. However it seems that I don't have debug information installed. How do I install this (in Karmic)?
<TheNewAndy> so I have some bugs which are in launchpad, but should be forwarded to gnome bugzilla.
<TheNewAndy> Is there any magic in launchpad for doing this and keeping the two linked?
<TheNewAndy> Or do I just create a new bug in bugzilla and put links to the respective bits in the comments.
<pedro_> TheNewAndy, there's no magic, you need to open the bugs on bugzilla and  then create a bug watch on launchpad
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<TheNewAndy> thanks. the watch is the bit of magic which I thought existed, and didn't know the name for :)
<pedro_> ah alright, i thought you were talking about an automatic way to forward those :-)
<TheNewAndy> well I didn't really know what I was looking for. But I seemed to remember that there was some link between the systems
<pedro_> yes a bug watch, and you can also put the launchpad bug url on the bugzilla report
<pedro_> there's an url field there
<TheNewAndy> ok great. I'll fix it all up then (I went on a bug filing/fixing rampage on the weekend, so now it is cleanup time :))
<pedro_> awesome! :-)
<pedro_> thanks for the help TheNewAndy
<TheNewAndy> hey I didn't do anything - you helped me :)
<pedro_> i mean for forwarding more reports to gnome :-)
<TheNewAndy> is the launchpad bug url in gnome.bugzilla called something non-obvious. I have "Alias", "Keywords", "Depends on", "Blocks" and "CC"
<pedro_> yeah the box isn't too obvious
<pedro_> is on between the CC List and the GNOME target
<pedro_> right side of the Keywords, Depends on, etc
<pedro_> it says "See Also: Add Bug URLs:"
<TheNewAndy> ah, I had to add the bug first, then attach the url
<pedro_> yes
<^arky^> what is correct upstream for python-dogtail package bug 460210
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460210 in dogtail "Newer version of dogtail " [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460210
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> boohoo bddebian
<bddebian> :)
<caolin> I need some help from someone in bug-control. I have 2 bugs that I have personally confirmed and a third confirmed bug that I have examined which I believe can be triaged. The bugs I confirmed are 236715 and 254130, and the other bug that needs triage status is 446743. Could a bug-control please member look at these and mark them triaged if you agree with my assessment?
<yofel> bug 236715
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 236715 in nullmailer "nullmailer spams relay host if misconfigured" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236715
<yofel> bug 254130
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 254130 in ubuntu "smtp problems, zoneminder? cause of games crashing?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254130
<yofel> bug 446743
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446743 in gdm "gdmsetup allows autologin even when home directories are encrypted" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446743
<caolin> yes
<yofel> I'm not part of bug-control, bug having the links would be handy ;)
<hggdh> looking
<yofel> s/bug/but
<hggdh> caolin: was you that added the Debian task?
<caolin> yes
<hggdh> good work!
<hggdh> thank you :-)
<caolin> np
<hggdh> first one done
<hggdh> second one -- you should have converted it back to a bug, and changed the Ubuntu task to nullmailer
<caolin> oops - thanks for pointing it out
<hggdh> np
<hggdh> second one done
<hggdh> er
<hggdh> gotta go, will be back in 1hour
<yofel> that reminds me, could bug 434390 be set to triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434390 in kpackagekit ""Cannot Get Lock" Displayed Over and Over Again From KPackagekit" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434390
<FFEMTcJ> Could someone explain something to me? I'm new, so trying to figure this out.. but 480589 - Would that be fixed when lucid gets sync'ed, or something else?
<FFEMTcJ> sorry.. bug 480589
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480589 in nautilus-actions "[Update package] nautilus-actions 2.29.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480589
<FFEMTcJ> and I guess bug 480585 (already tagged wishlist) would be the same too
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480585 in ayaspell-dic "Please sync ayaspell-dic 0.0.0+20080110-1.1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480585
<mr_steve> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know if anything's happening with bug 403408
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403408 in grub2 "Grub 2 problem, error: no such device" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403408
<mr_steve> It's rather severe...
<yofel> hm, I guess the grub devs don't have enough time for it right now... let's hope it get's fixed for lucid
<mr_steve> Yeah, I hope so. Lots of people are getting bit by that one right out of the box
<charles> could someone mark bugs 479772 and 460251 as "Wishlist" please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 479772 in transmission "[Feature Request] Add Support for Magnet Links" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479772
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460251 in transmission "(Feature) Allow Next paused download to start when previous download has finished." [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460251
<mrand> charles: done
<charles> thanks mrand
<WeatherGod> I come across an odd symptom, and I swear I saw it in another bug report... a thumb drive is being named by its USB id string when mounted
<WeatherGod> can anyone point me to a bug report about that?
<WeatherGod> the usb thumb drive in question is being named as "3BF8-0A57"
<hggdh> hum. Try to search for 'uuid'
<mr_steve> WeatherGod, that seems to be the new behavior for filesystems that don't have a label. I know my SD cards used to mount as /media/disk-1 or so, now it's /media/DEAD-BEEF or such
<WeatherGod> ok, so it is probably not directly related to my bug
<WeatherGod> I see that it seems to be the new thing with DeviceKit
<mr_steve> WeatherGod, Yep. I've started trying to label my filesystems so they'll mount as /media/<LABEL> instead
<WeatherGod> I still don't quite see why this is desired behavior for removable drives like thumb drives
<mr_steve> Well, I suppose the mountpoints have to be named something, and it seems this way is a little less arbitrary than disk-1, disk-2, etc. It sure is ugly, though.
<WeatherGod> true, and it does give them a consistent name when going from computer to computer
<WeatherGod> I know one person who was thoroughly confused when her thumb drive was the E:\ drive on one computer, but was the F:\ drive on another.
<mr_steve> Yep. It's especially handy for things like keeping your PGP/SSH keys on a thumb drive, since you have a consistent mountpoint you can symlink to.
<XiXaQ> is anyone familiar with any bug reports regarding high cpu usage from Network-Manager when using a 3G modem, or less general, Nokia N95 8GB? I have to restart Network-Manager all the times. More than ten times today alone.
<WeatherGod> So, I have someone with an automounting problem, and I want to have them run apport-collect.  Which package hook should I suggest?
<WeatherGod> I am thinking 'udev'
<muelli> XiXaQ: well. Which process is hogging the CPU? I'd get debug symbols for that, attach a debugger to the hogging process. get a backtrace and search for that in the bug database
<muelli> WeatherGod: depends on what the problem is. Is the device recognized by the kernel? (unplug, dmesg -c, plug in, dmesg, check for recognition) if not, kernel. if, it might be a nautilus issue.
<XiXaQ> muelli, Network-Manager
<WeatherGod> muelli, no clue... the bug reporter is a 60 year old woman who just figured out that she had to take the cap *off* her thumb drive to insert it
<muelli> XiXaQ:  I'd get debug symbols for that, attach a debugger to the hogging process. get a backtrace and search for that in the bug database
<qense> Is there a gnome-mount hook? That should check both sides of the mounting process: detecting and processing by the GUI.
<WeatherGod> qense, not listed in the Apport wiki page
<qense> that's a shame
<qense> it could be devicekit-disks, it could be udev
<qense> or even the kernel
<WeatherGod> is devicekit-disks available, I didn't see it on the list
<qense> I do have a hook for it
<qense> I'm looking at the three I named right now to see what they provide.
<qense> devicekit-disks is the udev hook plus a devicekit-dump, fstab and an overview of the mounts
<WeatherGod> maybe this page should be updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/PackageHooks
<qense> udev is a hardware report, custom udev rules and custom udev rules files
<qense> it probably should
<WeatherGod> devicekit-disks should be sufficient to get me started
<qense> the kernle isn't very informative, so devicekit-disks would indeed be the best choice.
<WeatherGod> in my search for bug reports about loading/unloading cds, I found a bunch of untriaged reports, I am gonna get them to do apport-collects
<WeatherGod> maybe they can help to find the solution that I can then give to the 60-year old woman
<qense> apport-collects will use the package of the bug
<qense> You'll have to assign them all to devicekit-disks
<WeatherGod> oh?  I thought that it defaults to the webpage, and that -p overrides it?
<qense> I don't know anything about -p, is that new?
<qense> Or maybe I've never known, that could aslso be true.
<qense> oops
<WeatherGod> dunno, I have been doing this for about 2 weeks
<qense> you were right
<qense> -p does allow you to override it
<WeatherGod> ah, good to know
<qense> sorry for confusing you!
<WeatherGod> don't worry, it is incredibly easy to do...
<WeatherGod> by the way, I really don't like the behavior of apport-collect sending each file as a separate reply
<WeatherGod> it really clutters my inbox every time
<WeatherGod> is anybody else bothered by this?
<qense> there is no way of adding multiple attachements at once, and yes that is annoying!
<Pici> w/22
<WeatherGod> but yet, when using apport, the initial bug report comes with several files listed in the first reply
<WeatherGod> seems like it would be possible somehow
<qense> At the moment it's only possible to do that when reporting an entry.
<WeatherGod> thanks for the info, qense
<qense> you'rew elcome
<yofel> hm, could bug 434390 be set to triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434390 in kpackagekit ""Cannot Get Lock" Displayed Over and Over Again From KPackagekit" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434390
<ara> pedro_, meeting ping
<pedro_> ara, i'm there already ;-)
<ara> pedro_, jono has confirmed that it is a bug
<WeatherGod> Anybody know how I can check for the current version number of a package in 8.04?
<ara> WeatherGod, rmadison
<WeatherGod> ?
<ara> WeatherGod, is a tool in ubuntu-dev-tools, I think
<pedro_> ara, ok, thanks for the info
<ara> WeatherGod, devscripts
<WeatherGod> ah, but I am on a Fedora system right now
<ara> WeatherGod, devscripts is the package
<ara> WeatherGod, rmadison the tool
<ara> WeatherGod, it will give you the version number in all ubuntu and debian releases for a given package
<WeatherGod> ara, good to know, but maybe distrowatch might have the info available
<ara> WeatherGod, then, through launchpad
<ara> WeatherGod, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search
<ara> WeatherGod, you give a package and it will give you the versions in the different releases
<pedro_> WeatherGod, http://packages.ubuntu.com might help you there as well
<WeatherGod> are, I see... that's nice
<sbeattie> WeatherGod: rmadison the command line client just talks to the rmadison cgi script at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi
<WeatherGod> sbeattie, neat! good to know
<nigel_nb_> i'm looking for some help with the hug day tools
<FFEMTcJ> Are there any mentors who would be available for a mentee?
<nigel_nb_> FFEMTcJ: request a mentor via an email to ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net. In this email, please provide an area of specialisation, if you have any.
<nigel_nb> i got a box popping up asking for postfix configuration
<nigel_nb> what do I select here?
<FFEMTcJ> nigel_nb: I did.. How long until I should expect a response?
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: i'm waiting too.. when i asked the team in the morning, they seemed to indicate that there is a long waiting list
<FFEMTcJ> oh yeally..
<FFEMTcJ> really..
<FFEMTcJ> hmm
<FFEMTcJ> that sucks
<nigel_nb> naah...
<nigel_nb> this way you can ask help here
<nigel_nb> and anyone will respond when free
<FFEMTcJ> noone answered my last question.. hehe
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> what was the question, may be I could help... I am new too though
<FFEMTcJ> Could someone explain something to me? I'm new, so trying to figure this out.. bug 480589 - Would that be fixed when lucid gets sync'ed, or something else?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480589 in nautilus-actions "[Update package] nautilus-actions 2.29.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480589
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: whats the bug about? I dont see much info
<FFEMTcJ> I believe they are wanting that package updated to match the one in debian
<nigel_nb> even i'm lost in this one.. I'm not so sure logging a bug is the way to go
<WeatherGod> I think that is typical practice... I remember reading something about it in the howto guide
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: nigel_nb: don't worry about update process bugs
<WeatherGod> if you aren't sure what to do about a bug, skip it, and go to another
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: nigel_nb: WeatherGod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<FFEMTcJ> WeatherGod: I was askin to learn
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: thanks.  thats what I usually do
<FFEMTcJ> thanks micahg
<WeatherGod> FFEMTcj, I treat the RSS feed like a conveyor belt, and pick out bugs that I think I can handle
<micahg> WeatherGod: actually, if you're unsure, it's better to ask, how else do you learn?
<WeatherGod> micahg, that is true
<FFEMTcJ> lol @ WeatherGod
<nigel_nb> thanks micahg
<WeatherGod> FFEMTcj, in the past two weeks, I have been expanding the subject matter of what I can handle through this practice
<FFEMTcJ> cool
<FFEMTcJ> WeatherGod: what do you use for your reader for the rss?
<fcuk112> bloglines ftw.
<WeatherGod> FFEMTcj, I use Google Reader, and I have it set to only show the titles
<WeatherGod> I go between computers throughout my day, so GMail and Google Reader ftw
<FFEMTcJ> do you just mark as read everything you dont want?
<FFEMTcJ> i use google reader for everything else..  just nto sure about it for bugs
<fcuk112> bloglines is a web application too.
<FFEMTcJ> seems like alot of traffic
<trijntje> hi all. I think I might have found an error in synaptic but I'm not sure. Can someone use 'fast search' and search for xserver-xorg-video-intel
<WeatherGod> FFEMTcj, after I go through a batch of them, I mark all as read to clear it out
<FFEMTcJ> cool
<FFEMTcJ> i already get a couple hundred a day on my greader.. i think id have to make a seperate account
<trijntje> when I do that after each "-" the pakketlist goes blank, and when I keep typing packages appear again, is this the expected behavior?
<WeatherGod> it does let a bunch slip through, but we are Triagers, afterall
<FFEMTcJ> lots of problems today with msttcorefonts
<WeatherGod> maybe someone can suggest a better method... this is what I developed over the past couple of weeks
<WeatherGod> a lot of problems with that for a while
<FFEMTcJ> oh really?
<FFEMTcJ> ive merged 4 i think today
<WeatherGod> what is the story with msttcorefonts?
<FFEMTcJ> should people be reporting bugs when FF crashes while trying to load a website?
<WeatherGod> FFEMTcJ, depends, does it crash your session as well?
<FFEMTcJ> no
<FFEMTcJ> the site does want to install MS silverlight
<FFEMTcJ> bug 480835
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480835 in firefox-3.5 "crash visiting http://www.grazieatutti.rai.it/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480835
<WeatherGod> that looks like a bug with the moonlight plugin, I think
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: yeah, the user is running a custom version of the plugin
<FFEMTcJ> k.. so it is a bug.
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: yes, but not one we support
<FFEMTcJ> so invalid?
<micahg> yes, but refer the user to contact moonlight
<nigel_nb> micahg: can you give me quick overview of using hugday?
<nigel_nb> i mean the tool
<micahg> nigel_nb: yes, but not right now, will you be available later this evening?
<nigel_nb> micahg: yep.. from now till night
<nigel_nb> looking for a lot of hugs :P
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: you can also, note that the user can try a new profile and moonlight-plugin-mozilla from the archive
<micahg> bbiab
<WeatherGod> Question... what status should we be setting bugs to once we have determined it is a duplicate?  In particular the problem with wubi?
<qense> I often leave the status as it is, mostly that is incomplete.
<qense> That makes it easier to pick up the triaging if it turns out to be not a duplicate after all.
<WeatherGod> qense, thanks!
<hggdh> WeatherGod: once you dup a bug, the status is not important anymore, and can be left as it was
<WeatherGod> gotcha
<nigel_nb> about bug 454270, I cant reproduce it anymore... can i set to invalid
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 454270 in nautilus ""Copy" command information message in Nautilus says file will be "moved", not "copied"." [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454270
<nigel_nb> apparently the user tried in jaunty and karmic beta
<FFEMTcJ> seems to be tons of ubuntu one bug reports too
<WeatherGod> Remember, just because you can't reproduce it, doesn't mean that it isn't a valid bug
<WeatherGod> FFEMTcJ, you might want to read up on the Ubuntu One issues before handling them
<FFEMTcJ> im not
<FFEMTcJ> im just ignoring them.. just makin a comment about it is all ;-)
<FFEMTcJ> I'm about 12 hours into trying to do triaging... lol.. I'm goin with easy
<nigel_nb> it is a cosmetic bug though
<WeatherGod> someone can correct me if I am wrong, but there was some sort of possible data corruption issue discovered right before roll-out, and to protect the data, Cannonical had to do some tricks to break the syncronization
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb, cosmetic bug or not, it would be more useful to determine how it is they got the problem they have
<WeatherGod> did they provide a screenshot?
<WeatherGod> those are very valuable
<nigel_nb> no screenshot
<hggdh> nigel_nb: you tried it on Karmic?
<pedro_> nigel_nb, hello, that looks like bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590426
<nigel_nb> when u copy a single file, the status bar said move instead of copy
<ubot4> Gnome bug 590426 in Cut Copy Paste Undo "Status bar text says "<filename> will be moved ..." during a copy/paste operation" [Trivial,Unconfirmed]
<nigel_nb> i tried on karmic
<hggdh> OK. You can add the upstream link that pedro_ just posted, and state it does not happen on Karmic anymore per your tests
<FFEMTcJ> hggdh: was that you that responded to my email about a mentor?
<hggdh> FFEMTcJ: it probably was, but since it did not have your handle, I am not sure
<FFEMTcJ> chris
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> yes indeed
<FFEMTcJ> :-)
<FFEMTcJ> i saw your email addy, and figured it was
<hggdh> OK. I can take you on, but please do not hesitate in asking questions here. Anyone of us that can answer will (eventually) do so ;-)
<FFEMTcJ> Ok.. Cool
<nigel_nb> hggdh: thanks, will do
<hggdh> FFEMTcJ: what is your LP id?
<FFEMTcJ> chrisjohnston
<FFEMTcJ> if there is a bug with a arcitecture of i386 and the same bug in amd64, should they be left seperate?
<hggdh> FFEMTcJ: OK, I marked you in under my tutelage
<FFEMTcJ> ok.. cool.. thanks
<hggdh> FFEMTcJ: if they are the same bug, no
<FFEMTcJ> they are.. both a problem with upgrading grub2
<hggdh> everything the same, except arch?
<FFEMTcJ> yes
<FFEMTcJ> bug 480591 bug 480583
<hggdh> OK. you can see if there is an older bug with the same symptoms -- if there is one such, mark both as dups of the older, otherwise make the newest as a dup of the older
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480591 in grub2 "not installed intentionally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480591
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480583 in grub2 "package grub-pc 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480583
<FFEMTcJ> theres tons of the same error
<hggdh> probably the same, but it pays to look at the DpkgTerminalLog.txt, and verify
<hggdh> there might be a lot more like these, indeed
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: congrats on the mentor... now I have to wait :)
<FFEMTcJ> Sorry nigel_nb
<hggdh> nigel_nb: did you also ask for one?
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: its okay :)
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I did
<FFEMTcJ> When did you email?
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: 2 days ago
<FFEMTcJ> hmm
<trijntje> hi all. I think I might have found an error in synaptic but I'm not sure. Can someone use 'fast search' and search for xserver-xorg-video-intel
<trijntje> when I do that after each "-" the pakketlist goes blank, and when I keep typing packages appear again, is this the expected behavior?
<hggdh> trijntje: I cannot reproduce. But it may be related to the speed of your system, or version of Ubuntu
<hggdh> I am running Karmic; as I type the search results are updated
<trijntje> hggdh, i'm running karmic 32bit, and dont offend my system ;)
<hggdh> heh. I am on amd64; so we should see the same, or thereabout. Let me try again
<trijntje> its the letter after the "-", if you type that all packages disappear for me
<qense> Should there be a dot after xserver-xorg-videu-intel and before 'when I do'?
<qense> as in: typing xserver-(blank screen)xorg-(blank) etc?
<hggdh> heh. It only happens for me on the 'v' of 'video'.
<trijntje> qense: xserver-xorg-v(blank)ideo
<hggdh> oh. BTW, qense, thank you :-)
<qense> hggdh: you're welcome
<trijntje> hggdh, you're right, it doesnt happen with the x from xorg
<qense> btw, yes I can reproduce it
<qense> with just the v of video typed everything goes blank
<hggdh> I think it can be made in a bug, although with low importance.
<qense> yes
<trijntje> ill do that, its confusing when you are searching for a package. When you see the empty list you assume its not there
<qense> true
<trijntje> hggdh and qense, thanks for your time replicating this bug
<qense> yw. where is the link? That way we can drop our confirmations.
<hggdh> trijntje: you are welcome. Thank you for helping
<hggdh> trijntje: ^^^
<trijntje> hggdh, qense, still submitting the report, i forgot the apport command ;)
<trijntje> ill post the link as soon as i have it
<hggdh> ubuntu-bug synaptic
<trijntje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/480896
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480896 in synaptic "synaptic doesnt recognise substrings of package names with "-"" [Undecided,New]
<qense> trijntje: am replying right now, thanks for the link
<trijntje> youre welcome
<FFEMTcJ> question.. but 480339 - nxagent... I can't seem to find that in the ubuntu repos.. I believe it should be a bug for the freenx-team.. mark it as invalid and tell them to report the bug to the appropriate team?
<FFEMTcJ> uggh.. bug 480339
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480339 in nxcompshad "trying "sudo apt-get install nxagent" package libxcompshad3  not installed  failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite  /usr/lib/libXcompshad.so.3 , which is also in package libxcompshad 0:3.2.0-1hardy1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480339
<FFEMTcJ> i cant type today
<yofel> could bug 434390 be set to triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434390 in kpackagekit ""Cannot Get Lock" Displayed Over and Over Again From KPackagekit" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434390
<qense> trijntje: it always happens when typing the word after the second hyphen
<trijntje> qense: try 3270-c
<trijntje> for 3270-common
<qense> same story indeed
<hggdh> yofel: done. Please also always add a comment on your actions on a bug (like adding an upstream bug link)
<yofel> hggdh: ok, will do next time :)
<hggdh> yofel: thank you -- both both doing it next time and helping :-)
<qense> trijntje: type gnome-s
<WeatherGod> hggdh, I would like to second that sentiment... I have noticed some people marking bugs as dupes, but then not leaving a message to the reporter about what to do
<qense> that shows a lot of stuff, but nothing starting with gnome-s
<trijntje> qense: same here, thats strange
<qense> gnome-sy shows nothing
<trijntje> btw, is it possible for me to remove an attachment I added when the bug is nog assigned to me?
<hggdh> all actions that change a bug state should be *always* documented
<hggdh> trijntje: yes, you should be able to delete the attachment. Click on the 'edit' link
<WeatherGod> hggdh, ok, that's what I thought
<hggdh> FFEMTcJ: altthough nxagent is being taken from a PPA (and, as such, not accepted as a bug), the error seems to happen on a conflict
<hggdh> FFEMTcJ: between the other two packages
<trijntje> hggdh, i cannot see that option. I can change tags and description etc, but the attachment are in the first comment, i see no edit for that
<hggdh> one way to test is to install the first one -- libxcompshad, and then install libxcompshad3
<hggdh> trijntje: can I have the bug #? I may be rusty on permissions, having been in bug-control for quite a long time...
<trijntje> qense, should I update the description or will you add it as a comment?
<qense> you can do it
<trijntje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/480896
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480896 in synaptic "synaptic doesnt recognise substrings of package names with "-"" [Low,Triaged]
<FFEMTcJ> hggdh: im not finding a libxcompshad package
<hggdh> trijntje: on the right side, under the "Bug attachment" header, you should see the attachments and an "edit" link
<hggdh> FFEMTcJ: indeed
<dtchen_> libxcompshad-dev: 3.3.0-3-0ubuntu1 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages
<FFEMTcJ> right.. and there is also the libxcompshad3
<trijntje> hggdh, ah, I see it now, thank you
<hggdh> urg!!
<trijntje> xsession-errors contains quite some personal information
<hggdh> trijntje: this reporter has libxcompshad from *HARDY*, running on Karmic
<hggdh> trijntje: in that bug? I do not see it
<trijntje> hggdh, I just removed the xsessions-errors from that bugreport. I can scrub it and repost if it is needed
<hggdh> trijntje: good idea
<trijntje> btw, are we talking the same bug here? I know nothing about a hardy package i'm using;)
<FFEMTcJ> trijntje: i think he was meaning to tell me that
<hggdh> indeed. Sorry trijntje
<FFEMTcJ> hggdh: i did see that.
<FFEMTcJ> i have no idea what to do.. but am curious though
<hggdh> FFEMTcJ: so the problem is the reporter has a Karmic install with old packages. I wonder how it happened
<FFEMTcJ> beats me
<WeatherGod> lemme take a look
<hggdh> I am updating it, and asking the reporter how it happened
<WeatherGod> talking about bug 480896?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480896 in synaptic "synaptic doesnt recognise substrings of package names with "-"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480896
<hggdh>  no
<FFEMTcJ> hggdh: should i just leave it then for someone smarter than I?
<trijntje> hggdh, what should i leave in the .xsession-errors file, only things synaptic related or as much as possible?
<hggdh> FFEMTcJ: just updated it, refresh the bug.
<hggdh> trijntje: ideally, as much as possible
<FFEMTcJ> sounds good to me hggdh
<trijntje> hggdh, I see, its full of repeats, i guess ill remove those as well, else the file is over 2 MB
<hggdh> no prob -- you are talking about the collision detected, I guess
<trijntje> hggdh, yes, but i thought i removed that attachment
<hggdh> I saw it before you removed
<trijntje> ah ok, maybe one day ill go and see what all those errors are ;)
<hggdh> ogasawara: ping -- can I get you on private?
<hggdh> oh boy, that sounds bad :-(
<hggdh> can I *chat* with you in PVT?
<nigel_nb> hggdh: ping
<nigel_nb> hggdh: sorry, got my internet was down..  just got it back up... customer service isn't great at 3:45 a.m.
<hggdh> I am here, nigel_nb
<hggdh> heh
<nigel_nb> the last msg i got was whats my time zone
<nigel_nb> you got my reply?
<nigel_nb> is bug 107523 an upstream bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 107523 in nautilus "nautilus file menu still has unmount volume option" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107523
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I personally do not know, never heard of ltsp
<nigel_nb> hm.. I skipping that one..
<_Narc_> You got to see it to believe it... Microsoft apparently patented sudo...
<nigel_nb> _Narc_: i did see it :(
<_Narc_> Someone got to explain to me which kind of experts they're hiring at the Patent Office
<_Narc_> I'd really like to know them.
<greg-g> _Narc_: the patent office doesn't pay well, so they won't be able to actually get "experts"
<greg-g> until the USPTO starts to take its employees seriously, this will continue to be a problem
<_Narc_> There used to be a time where people filling patents were... Einstein. I guess he too was poorly paid.
<_Narc_> If there was one area one would expect to see experts, it's patents. It's technical...
<_Narc_> I stop ranting but I'm angry :)
<greg-g> _Narc_: well, yes, in theory it is, but in practice it is yet another place where we don't pay people who do us a great service (eg: teachers)
<greg-g> yeah, also off topic :)
<_Narc_> greg-g: I guess you're right. It's sad. Yeah, sorry for the off topic :)
<hggdh> well, here we also do not get paid ;-)
<hggdh> _Narc_: any specific area of interest -- like, say, Gnome?
<_Narc_> hggdh: Oh, well, not really a specific area, but yes, I guess GNOME would be a good start
<_Narc_> hggdh: It's encompassing a lot of things, so.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-12
<hggdh> _Narc_: and what are your usual times on IRC (i.e., here)?
<_Narc_> hggdh: I'm usually around all day, but more active from noon to 7 pm and back later at night like now.
<mrand> _Narc_:  timezones matter on IRC :-)
<_Narc_> mrand: yes :) They tend to matter in my daily life too because it's almost like I live in another country than mine. Intellectually I mean.
<hggdh> _Narc_: thank you. I will check tomorrow with a possible mentor, and will let you know
<hggdh> meanwhile, please keep on asking us questions
<_Narc_> hggdh: Ok, no problem. Thank you very much. I certainly will.
<nigel_nb> when a bug's problem is upstream, what is the procedure we follow?
<nigel_nb> just ask the user to file a bug upstream?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: we usually do it
<nigel_nb> hggdh: so the sensible thing for me to do is take the info the user has filed and file a bug upstream?
<nigel_nb> bug 248839
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 248839 in nautilus "List of network servers is not updated" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248839
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes
<hggdh> if you can confirm on current Karmic level, even better
<nigel_nb> oops I gave the wrong bug
<nigel_nb> its 368611
<nigel_nb> bug 368611
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 368611 in nautilus "by pushing a key/entering a string, nautilus does not focus the fitting folder/file" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368611
<hggdh> nigel_nb: can you reproduce it?
<hggdh> I cannot, so worksForMe (Karmic)
<nigel_nb_> sorry
<nigel_nb_> got disconnected
<nigel_nb> hggdh: i just realized that i cannot reproduce
<nigel_nb> i'm getting a jaunty vm set up
 * tonyyarusso giggles
<tonyyarusso> Oh, you mean the *bug*!
<tonyyarusso> :P
<nigel_nb> tonyyarusso: hehe
<hggdh> tonyyarusso: there is, actually, a xkcd talking about it: http://xkcd.com/583/
<tonyyarusso> hggdh: well done.
<nigel_nb> can someone mark bug 72843 as triaged for me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 72843 in nautilus "No notification about failed mount of usb drive" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/72843
<nigel_nb> hggdh: the xkcd rocks
<hggdh> nigel_nb: indeed -- and bug marked triaged. Good work there
<nigel_nb> :)
<erichammond> Looking for advice: Would it be acceptable to mark bug 296610 as "High" since there now appears to be a working patch for this horrible user experience on common Dell hardware?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 296610 in linux "ALPS DualPoint Touchpad flaky performance" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296610
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> erichammond: I agree it can be set as high, not because there is a workaround, but because it seems to affect a nice chunk of users
<erichammond> hggdh: Thanks.  I've been trying to be objective even though it has been driving me crazy :-/
<hggdh> erichammond: I understand...
<micahg> nigel_nb: are you still around
<cdinz> the Ubuntu karmic-updates has an expected date of april 24, 2011.. Is that the right date? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/karmic-updates
<nigel_nb> micahg: yes
<micahg> nigel_nb: hi, how much longer will you be up
 * micahg is making dinner
<nigel_nb> 1 hour more
<micahg> cdinz: yes, that is the final day for anything in karmic-updates as it will be EOL then
<micahg> nigel_nb: ok, did anyone show you how to use hugday tools yet?
 * micahg will be back in a few minutes
<nigel_nb> no... i figured it out ;)
<cdinz> micahg: so say there is this bug #446146 and the fix has been committed... Wen does it get released to the general public?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446146 in linux "Several Huawei USB dongle don't work with kernel 2.6.31-12.40 (2.6.31.1 update related)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446146
<astechgeek> hi maco
<astechgeek> im observing just got home from my hack attack/defend class
<maco> hi
<maco> thats a freakin weird coincidence. i just got home from hanging out with 2 scary hackers
<nigel_nb> there is this bug 368611, I cant reproduce it on jaunty or karmic
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 368611 in nautilus "by pushing a key/entering a string, nautilus does not focus the fitting folder/file" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368611
<nigel_nb> is there anything I should do in that case?
<micahg> cdinz: as soon as it's ready
<micahg> cdinz: more correctly most likely after going through -proposed
<micahg> nigel_nb: can you confirm?
<nigel_nb> micahg: I just set up jaunty on my vm
<nigel_nb> tried to reproduce the bug, but can't
<nigel_nb> its working as expected
<micahg> nigel_nb: you can try to confirm in karmic anyways
<cdinz> michahg: thanks...
<nigel_nb> I tried both jaunty and karmic... no bug
<micahg> ok
<micahg> nigel_nb: well,  is there a newer version of nautilus in jaunty since 2009-08-25?
<nigel_nb> micahg: I installed from the CD and did not update it
<micahg> oh
<nigel_nb> micahg: so it should be the default version
<micahg> nigel_nb: default versions can have bugs :)
<micahg> or lack thereof
<nigel_nb> oh
<micahg> maybe it was a regression idk
<nigel_nb> so what do I do here?
<micahg> well, I'd check here to see if there was a different version from time reported to time updated to now: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus
<micahg> nigel_nb: there was one update before the bug was reported
<nigel_nb> yes 2009-05-06
<micahg> that was the only change the whole release
<micahg> ??, I only see 2009-04-20
<nigel_nb> 2009-04-14 was main release...
<nigel_nb> micahg: anyway, so you want me to confirm the bug is not there in the new one too?
<micahg> yes :), also, the reporter seems to have a modified version
<nigel_nb> is there a way to only install updates for one package?
<micahg> sure, in aptitude
<micahg> or synaptic
<micahg> just navigate to the package and mark only it for updates
<nigel_nb> but it might go to the very latest version
<micahg> nigel_nb: there was only one update in jaunty
<nigel_nb> okay..lemme boot my vm
<micahg> nigel_nb: actually, if it doesn't exist in karmic...
<nigel_nb> micahg: it can be invalid?
<micahg> maybe you don't have to try
<micahg> it's definitely not something SRUable
<micahg> you can ask the user if they've upgraded to karmic
<micahg> nigel_nb: have you seen this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<nigel_nb> ah, will do that
<nigel_nb> micahg: updated, still can't reproduce :)
<micahg> yeah, that response I gave you is probably best, you can also note the tests you tried
<nigel_nb> okay
 * nigel_nb is going to have lunch, brb
<nigel_nb> micahg: I'm calling it a day
<nigel_nb> catch you 2morrow
<micahg> are the apport restart rules the same as karmic?
<micahg> eakron: ping
<^_Pepe_^> .
<eakron> micahg: pong!
<m4rtin> hi, I've found a bug in the bash completion script for ssh/scp. Can someone please help me find which package should I report the bug under? I also have written a fix...
<m4rtin> I'm going with "bash-completion"
<ripps> Is anybody working on #432252? It has around 20 dupes, but the original is marked as private, so I can't tell if any work has been done on it
<hggdh> bug 432252
<ubot4> hggdh: Bug 432252 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/432252 is private
<hggdh> it is now public
<bddebian> Boo
<nigel_nb> hggdh: would daniel be available now?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: which Daniel?
<nigel_nb> daniel chen
<hggdh> nigel_nb: his nick is the letters d t c h e n all together. He is logged in with the nick ending in a _
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I know, but I dont want to bug him if he's not available
<nigel_nb> dtchen_: this is about bug 477154
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477154 in alsa-driver "When headphones are plugged in, the speaker does not get muted automatically." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477154
<hggdh> nigel_nb: only waty to find is by pinging him. Please state whatr it is about on the ping
<nigel_nb> we tried going to runlevel S/1, but it still doest work
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I just realized tht now, pinged him
<hggdh> I will be out for some hours -- today is Dallas Museum of Arts day :-)
<nigel_nb> hggdh: have fun
<qense> happy bug day everyone!
<dacone> hi there
<dacone> who can i search for a bug that i _think_ i just found?
<dacone> how
<astechgeek> well i signed up for a mentor in the bug squad... 8-)
<micahg> should the  how to enable apport page show before karmic and karmic enabling steps?
<qense> micahg: you want to ask if it should provide explanations for all supported Ubuntu releases? I don't know if there's an official policy for that, but doing it does make sense to me.
<WeatherGod> is there some way to remove replies made by someone in a bug report?
<WeatherGod> I have a report where some random person decided to also do a apport-collect and I have no clue who they are
<WeatherGod> just clutter
<qense> WeatherGod: It is not possible for us, although I thought that LP administrators can remove comments, so they can get rid of spam.
<fcuk112> how do i get a list of triaged bugs?
<qense> fcuk112: you can use the advanced search, which can be found at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1
<fcuk112> cool thanks.
<qense> yw
<WeatherGod> qense, ok... I guess it isn't that important
<qense> ok, well, we could use some better tools to manage the discussion anyway, removing comments, or at least hiding them, would be nice sometimes
<micahg1> WeatherGod: unfortunately that's common
<micahg1> people seem to think apport-collect is magical
<micahg1> and will fix their problem
<WeatherGod> it wouldn't be so bad if all the attachments were consolidated into one reply
<WeatherGod> micahg, haha
<WeatherGod> kinda like "me, too!" replies, right?
<qense> apport-collects are more useful than metoos
<micahg> yep
<qense> only when used by the right persons, though
<qense> otherwise they cause a lot of mess
<WeatherGod> curious, does LP have some sort of mechanism to detect and block abuse of the apport tools?
<qense> I'm not sure if they do, could imagine it, though. They already mark duplicates automatically, so they could be checking the reports for other things as well.
<WeatherGod> but, yet, I don't see LP marking those web-submitted dupes when someone accidentially resubmits their bug
<WeatherGod> unless I am just seeing it before LP gets around to it
<qense> Apport only checks for it when retracing, or maybe even later.
<WeatherGod> ah
<jberry> I'm trying to triage my first bug. Do I somehow associate my name with the bug to let others know I am working on it?
<qense> jberry: no, you just start with a reply thanking the reporter for posting the bug and than start the triaging with asking the questions you want to ask and explaining the actions you're taking
<qense> Assigning is only used when someone is working on actually fixing the bug, or by some other teams that have a different workflow (i.e. different way of handling bugs and using the statusses, etc)
<jberry> So it's kind of implied that if I thank the reporter, I am therefore in the middle of triaging this bug.  Right?
<qense> yes, other people will see you've started a conversation and now you're the one caring about it
<qense> they may still set a status or post a reply if they think it's necessary, but that's nothing to worry about. You don't own the bug, you're just the person who took the responsibility of triaging it.
<jberry> thanks... much appreciated.
<qense> you're welcome
 * bcurtiswx_ waves to room
<fcuk112> i am triaging a bug request from some 14y old kid who wants opera to appear in the software centre.  not sure what i should tell him?
<WeatherGod> Italian or French opera?
<fcuk112> lol
<WeatherGod> sorry, couldn't resist
<qense> fcuk112: I would kindly explain him the process of adding software to Ubuntu, the way software shows up in Ubuntu Software Centre and the process of requesting a package to be added to the archives.
<WeatherGod> I guess you could tell him that Opera has to choose to make it available
<WeatherGod> might be the easier option
<bcurtiswx_> qense: USS has all packages from all repositories.. right?
<qense> Although iirc there are some licence problems with it, that's why they aren't included in the repositories.
<qense> bcurtiswx_: If I'm correctly it uses the same *-install-data packages gnome-app-install uses.
<fcuk112> qense: erm, 1. i am not quite sure how s/w appears in the software centre and 2. he raised a bug request to package opera; isn't that the way stuff gets added to the archives?
<bcurtiswx_> ok, thought so
<qense> fcuk112: maybe marking the bug Invalid right away isn't the right option, just asking him to follow the process guidelines would be better. It's explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
 * bcurtiswx_ waves at micahg
 * micahg waves back
<fcuk112> qense: alrighty, thanks.
<qense> fcuk112: although there is something to say for marking it as invalid since Opera can't be included because of licence issues anyway
<qense> if I'm correct, at least
<qense> I just read somewhere that an unedited version of Opera can be packaged legally
<qense> i.e. no patches and other source code changes
<bcurtiswx_> Opera is a browser right?
<fcuk112> bcurtiswx_: yup.
<WeatherGod> but not a real one, :-P
<bcurtiswx_> what OS?
<WeatherGod> any
<fcuk112> i don't want to break his heart, he looks so sweet - http://my.opera.com/DanielHendrycks/about/
<bcurtiswx_> was it built for one in specific originally tho?
<qense> It uses QT
<qense> I'm not sure if it was built for one OS only.
<qense> Probably not considering the UI toolkit.
<WeatherGod> it was originally a paid-for browser back in the days of netscape
<bcurtiswx_> ah ok..
<qense> It's still not a very open one.
<qense> But you can get its source code.
<WeatherGod> qense, really?
<qense> I think so.
<qense> The information about packaging I gave you earlier was from an ArchLinux forum about its removal from their repositories. That means they got the sourceode from some where.
<WeatherGod> wikipedia lists it as closed source
<qense> it has a lot of restrictions on its source code
<WeatherGod> might as well call it closed then
<bcurtiswx_> yeah, that IMO deems it invalid.. go ahead
<bcurtiswx_> beat it down with a few sticks too since its not open souce
<bcurtiswx_> source even
<qense> I'm not really into the details, you'd have to find that out on your own.
<bcurtiswx_> hows the bug day going for everyone?
<qense> It's my most productive bugday so far. ;)
<WeatherGod> sorry, the RMS in me just came out
<bcurtiswx_> pedro V is kicking our butts tho... not saying thats a bad thing
<WeatherGod> oh, it is bug day?  :-P
<qense> yes!
<qense> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20091112 has all the lists
<bcurtiswx_> since i'm at work im tackling the easier incompletes
<WeatherGod> I have been cleaning up all my old bugs, which status should we focus on?
<WeatherGod> the new or the incompletes?
<bcurtiswx_> both
<bcurtiswx_> none is more important than the other
<qense> WeatherGod: read the descriptions for each table, they explain what actions are required for the bugs.
<WeatherGod> I can do a bunch of the gnome ones, I got an account there
<qense> Forwarding bugs upstream is a very good thing to do since it's the only way the developers will hear about them.
<qense> We should strive to get at least that list all green.
<atrus> ubuntu-bug gave me a URL when I used it on my remote system via ssh (good). however, the url results in: "We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience" repeatably. any other way to get this reported?
<qense> atrus: What did the url look like?
<atrus>   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+filebug/llEf3tp6kmaawfmkdGmK7l2irX1?
<qense> atrus: it's not about the bug you wanted to report, but it is an error in Launchpad, the platform used to track the bugs.
<atrus> yeah, i know. i'm just not sure what to do now.
<qense> You probably have to rerun ubuntu-bug since the old report wasn't sent to the server properly.
<atrus> yeah, i've tried that, and it just does the same thing again.
<qense> really?
<atrus> yep.
<qense> That could be a bug!
<atrus> i mean, i different url, but the same problem.
<atrus> qense: yeah, i should really think about reporting it. ;)
<WeatherGod> you know, ubuntu would look better if it didn't report any bugs... :-P
<qense> Apparently the report at the server is damanged somehow, or cannot be accessed.
<jberry> If I am unable to reproduce a problem, and I have just added a note indicating I need more information, do I change the status from 'new' to something else?
<qense> jberry: In that case the bug report is still incomplete because it doesn't contain enough information to be processed and the status should therefore be Incomplete.
<qense> jberry: Did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<qense> ?
<qense> That pages explains all the statuses.
<jberry> Time to review :-)    There are so many docs -- still trying to get a handle on the whole process.  thanks.
<qense> yw, getting to know the documentation and its content takes some time, but you'll get it eventually
<jberry> the problem I have seen in the "real" world is that there is always a lack of documentation -- this is really a pleasure.
<qense> There is never enough documentation. Feel free to edit a page if you think they've forgotten something or written something wrong. But take care with large changes.
<bcurtiswx_> who's using the bzr approach to hug day?
<qense> What's that?
<bcurtiswx_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Tools
<WeatherGod> once I finish with a bug (I linked it upstream), what do I do with it?
<qense> I'm using hugday-tools as well, but I installed it with the ubuntu-qa-tools package.
<qense> WeatherGod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20091112 explains what to do next
<qense> you add your name to the column manually or use hugday-tools for it.
<WeatherGod> ah, I was thinking it was automatic
<fcuk112> what's the PATH/TO/MOZILLA/COOKIE for hugday?
<qense> It depends on your Firefox profile.
<fcuk112> none the wiser - how do i find out what it is?
<qense> It's mostly /home/{username}/.mozilla/firefox/{profile_id}.default/cookies.sqlite
<BUGabundo> howdy
<BUGabundo> sick man entering the room
<BUGabundo> hey look its qense :)
<qense> hi BUGabundo!
<qense> don't be sick on a hug day!
<fcuk112> qense: awesome thanks.
<qense> yw
 * bcurtiswx_ waves at BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey curtis
<bcurtiswx_> WeatherGod still editing the bugday page>
<bcurtiswx_> ?
<WeatherGod> sorry, just finished...
<WeatherGod> I think...
<bcurtiswx_> why be sorry? just wondering so i can go ahead and edit
<WeatherGod> didn't know it acted like cvs
<WeatherGod> ok, go ahead
<WeatherGod> I gotta get some of my "real" work done
<WeatherGod> probably come back tonight for some more
<bcurtiswx_> this is real work... its just volunteer
<WeatherGod> yeah, well, the people who pay me want their stuff done, too
<bcurtiswx_> yeah mine too... they'll be pretty dissappointed tomorrow...
<bcurtiswx_> j/k
<qense> We don't go by the table every day after a hug day to see if everyone was active enough. ;)
<fcuk112> is it just me or is LP all messed up?
<qense> what problems are you having?
<bcurtiswx_> fcuk112: fine here.. whats going on?
<fcuk112> http://bayimg.com/jaeFAaaCN
<fcuk112> killed + restarted firefox several times.
<fcuk112> maybe it's time for a reboot?
<bcurtiswx_> turn off compiz?
<qense> that really looks weird
<qense> you could ask at #launchpad
<bcurtiswx_> do other pages look fine?
<fcuk112> yea other websites look ok
<fcuk112> i'll try to reboot first... brb
<bcurtiswx_> reboot before turning off compiz.... odd choice
<fcuk112> hummm still the same, what's the LP channel?
<fcuk112> is there a channel for launchpad?
<Pici> #launchpad
<fcuk112> thx.
<jberry> the Status docs are not clear on this.. what if I am able to reproduce the bug on 8.10 but I see that it is already fixed (i.e., not reproducable) on 9.10. What should the status be changed to in that case?
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed%20in%20Development%20release%20while%20still%20existing%20in%20a%20previous%20release
<micahg> modify text for karmic
<fcuk112> ctrl-f5 to fix that problem. :)
<BUGabundo> what's the reason for cups to have an higher version on karmic security then on lucid main?
<BUGabundo> built faster?
<micahg> BUGabundo: the lucid version FTBFS
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<micahg> should be 1.4.2-1
<BUGabundo> tanks
<BUGabundo> ^h
<BUGabundo> but its not
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups
<BUGabundo> since I still have BOTH repos from the distupgrade
<BUGabundo> I'm seeing it pull karmic version
<qense> tzdata was newer in jaunty-updates than in karmic until today as well
<qense> although it could have been published to karmic-proposed
<qense> rather than karmic
<qense> I remember having to force a downgrade for tzdata and tzdata-java on all systems I upgraded
<qense> maybe this one slipped through as well, that was the point I wanted to make with this story ;)
<qense> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/1.4.2-1 All architectures failed to build.
<bcurtiswx_> anyone here falling in love with omgubuntu.co.uk
<bcurtiswx_> <3 that site
<BUGabundo> didn't even knew it
<qense> I really like it, it's a good source of Ubuntu news
 * bcurtiswx_ waves at seb128
<seb128> hi bcurtiswx
<BUGabundo> hey seb128
<seb128> hi BUGabundo
<qense> Well, I'm off for today. Good bye everyone!
<fcuk112> laters qense.
<bcurtiswx_> well, class time. adios
<yoasif> micahg: heya
<hggdh> ah, home sweet home
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-13
<fcuk112> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/481479 in order to fix this bug, should cdrecord be added as a dependency of the package?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481479 in linux "xcdroast doesn't work in Karmic Koala" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dtchen_> does it *really* need xcdroast?
<dtchen_> sorry
<dtchen_> does it *really* need cdrecord?
<fcuk112> dunno, if the app errors with that message it should do?  should i check if that string is hard-coded?
<kklimonda> isn't it duplicate of bug 380144 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380144 in xcdroast "xcdroast+wodim can't setup (1st run as root)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380144
<kklimonda> debian bug 523639 may have more info about it and some patches
<ubot4> Debian bug 523639 in xcdroast "xcdroast: Failed to access cdrecord" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/523639
<kklimonda> fcuk112: ^^^
<micahg> hi yoasif
<fcuk112> thanks guys.
<jtniehof> I'm confused by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/ ...it says (under Confirming) 'Change the "Assigned to" field to "Nobody"', but that doesn't seem possible. i.e. there's no "Nobody" as a special option, just lots of Launchpad users who put "nobody" as their name
<jtniehof> should I just leave it as "Unassigned"?
<micahg> jtniehof: yes, bugs should be unassigned unless someone is working on it
<micahg> as in a developer
<jtniehof> thanks. I'll edit the wiki then....
<FFEMTcJ> can someone wishlist Bug #481688
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481688 in gnome-system-monitor "Can you add features like 'power consumed' ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481688
<WeatherGod> Is there a better way to edit the wiki page than through the browser?
<WeatherGod> the text comes out so big that it is hard to find the line I want in the text box
<micahg1> FFEMTcJ: done
<micahg> WeatherGod: that's the only was I know of
<FFEMTcJ> thanks micahg
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: the bug still needs triage though :)
<WeatherGod> ok, just annoying that I can't get Firefox to search for the bug number within an edit box, it seems
<WeatherGod> also, any idea why bug 425166 was listed as a new bug when it was also listed in the "send upstream" list as well?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 425166 in nautilus "Nautilus *.txt file behaviour" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425166
<hggdh> bug 478962
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478962 in udev "After upgrade to Karmic, CD/DVD drive no longer works" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478962
<micahg> WeatherGod: are you trying to record stuff for the hugday?
<WeatherGod> record stuff?
<micahg> add your name and mark it
<WeatherGod> hggdh, yeah, that's epic one
<hggdh> heh
<WeatherGod> micahg, yes, I notice that that bug I already worked on was in the other list as well
<micahg> WeatherGod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Tools
<hggdh> good work there, though. Although you went way far than needed ;-)
<WeatherGod> she reminds me of one of my aunts
<hggdh> WeatherGod: if you are triaging a bug, and you ask for more data, it is OK (and actually expected) to change the status to INCOMPLETE
<hggdh> darn, she *does* remind me on one of mine also
<WeatherGod> yeah, i have been doing that more recently
<WeatherGod> I gotta go back over my old ones and fix that
<WeatherGod> although, it seems like apport keeps on resetting it to new?
<hggdh> but good work
<WeatherGod> or it is the user themselves
<WeatherGod> hggdh, thanks
<WeatherGod> micahg, I'll install those tools right now
<WeatherGod> the problem with the nautilus focus today is that I use UNR, and a lot of these things I can't even verify
<micahg> WeatherGod: sorry, I didn't get what you meant initially when you said edit the wiki
<WeatherGod> micahg, np
<micahg> WeatherGod: just do what you can :), you can tackle the ones that need upstreaming :)
<hggdh> WeatherGod: another good package to install (if you are running firefox) is firefox-lp-improvements
<WeatherGod> any idea why the *.txt bug was listed twice?
<WeatherGod> oh?
<hggdh> er. which *.txt bug?
<WeatherGod> bug 425166
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 425166 in nautilus "Nautilus *.txt file behaviour" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425166
<WeatherGod> Ok, installing the qa tools, and it is having me do a bunch of postfix stuff...
<mrand> I don't have time to push it upstream - but Bug 472437 looks to have a valid stack trace that may make it easily actionable.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472437 in gnome-system-monitor "gnome-system-monitor keeps crashing with signal 7 (on a Jaunty booted from USB)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472437
<mrand> If someone would like to take it.
<WeatherGod> just needs to go upstream to gnome?
<WeatherGod> I can push it there
<mrand> WeatherGod: cool.  Take credit for it on hugday
<hggdh> WeatherGod: personally, the txt bug is a wontfix. But let's see what upstream says
<WeatherGod> personally, I think that is one of those "seems easy to fix, but has a lot of nasty implications" type things
<WeatherGod> I think my writeup on the gnome site was fair
<hggdh> yes, this is the point. The OR (original reporter) is expecting file suffix to always match windows. This will not happen
<hggdh> WeatherGod: it was.
<WeatherGod> and using mime-types is bad
<WeatherGod> quite honestly, i think just having the fat32 and ntfs partitions mount as noexec would be a better solution
<WeatherGod> but I don't think others would be happy with that
<hggdh> about bug 472437 -- I would like the OR to run gnome-system-monitor from a terminal, and attach the output to the bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472437 in gnome-system-monitor "gnome-system-monitor keeps crashing with signal 7 (on a Jaunty booted from USB)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472437
<WeatherGod> ok, I'll add that to the report as well as filing upstream
<hggdh> it would be safer to mount them noexec, I agree. This is what I personally used to do, when I had to mount NTFSs
<WeatherGod> what repo is the firefox improvements package in... can't seem to find it?
<hggdh> oh, the version there is from jaunty...
<hggdh> hold on, there is a ppa with it
<WeatherGod> I am using Jaunty
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<WeatherGod> I haven't fully moved to Karmic yet
<hggdh> WeatherGod: use the PPA
<hggdh> more up-to-date
<WeatherGod> ok
<hggdh> micahg: thank you, BTW
<micahg> hggdh: np
<micahg> hggdh: can you tell me if an upstream for a bug seems correct?
<micahg> bug 448343 and gnome bug 579026
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 448343 in nautilus "While brasero records a disk nautilus keeps trying to mount it" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448343
<ubot4> Gnome bug 579026 in general "Nautilus should ignore blank CD/DVD insertion when a CD/DVD is being copied" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579026
<hggdh> micahg: looking
<hggdh> micahg: they really sound like the same thing
<hggdh> you take care of it, or I?
<micahg> I'll take care of it
<hggdh> k
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> ugh
<hggdh> ugh?
<micahg> can you add the downstream link on bgo
<micahg> and I'll update the LP bug
<micahg> I don't think I have a bgo account yet
<hggdh> will do. I was going to propose you that ;-)
 * micahg just wanted to add one for the hugday
<hggdh> cuz I also want to upgrade the nautilus version
<hggdh> done
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> hggdh: unfortunately, the reported didn't include a version :)
<micahg> neverming
<hggdh> well, yes, the OR stated running karmic
 * micahg can';t read tonight :)
<hggdh> heh
 * hggdh has a migrane
<WeatherGod> nor type
<WeatherGod> finally got the stuff installed
<WeatherGod> stupid key auth... kept mistyping it
<hggdh> and the migrane was made worse by an (unrelated) email denying the holocaust :-(
<WeatherGod> shouldn't those go to spam?
<WeatherGod> I pretty much trained mine to spot all those no-global-warming emails my parents keep trying to send me
<hggdh> it was a serious email, up to this point
<WeatherGod> ugh, that sucks
<hggdh> yup
<micahg> another example of why filetypes don't work...people can have files with spaces after the extension :)
<WeatherGod> I *hate* those!
<hggdh> good one, micahg! We usually do not think about spaces *after* the dot
<micahg> yep '.png ' :)
<WeatherGod> he isn't talking about after the dot, he is talking about after the extention
<micahg> WeatherGod: he knows
<WeatherGod> try doing a "eog foobar.png '
<WeatherGod> hehe
<micahg> WeatherGod: it's still after the dot
<micahg> just not right after
<hggdh> eof foobar. png
<WeatherGod> ah, true
<WeatherGod> hehe
 * hggdh cannot type either
<WeatherGod> I once accidentially named a file to start with a hyphen... *that* was annoying
<hggdh> fun
<WeatherGod> "rm -badfile.txt".... "unknown option"
<dtchen_> thank you, --
<WeatherGod> yeah, that was a few years ago, didn't know about that, neither did the sys admin
<WeatherGod> just went to the gui instead
<hggdh> :-)
<WeatherGod> ok, let's see if I can figure these tools out
<WeatherGod> I'll try this out with 472437
<WeatherGod> sweet, the  hugday program is cool
<WeatherGod> wonder if I can get it working on Fedora?
<WeatherGod> will have to repackage it for rpms, of course... but then I could do hugdays while at work
<micahg> WeatherGod: you can use the bzr repo
<WeatherGod> ah, and compile from source?
<micahg> WeatherGod: they're python scripts...no compiling AFAIK
<hggdh> but will have prereqs, at least the lp library
<hggdh> still, should not be difficult
<WeatherGod> ok... I'll look into it tomorrow at work
<micahg> hggdh: there's more stuff in ubuntu-qa-tools than the hugday stuff
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> and thank you for remembering me to bzr pull my local image ;-)
<WeatherGod> np
<WeatherGod> anybody else find it funny what the command is to look up the man pages for 'hugday'?
<WeatherGod> 'man hugday'
<WeatherGod> ok, I pushed bug 472437 upstream, and added a note to the OR for more info
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472437 in gnome-system-monitor "gnome-system-monitor keeps crashing with signal 7 (on a Jaunty booted from USB)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472437
<WeatherGod> mrand passed this one off to me, I thought it was listed for hugday, but I don't see it
<WeatherGod> I'll look at it some more tomorrow...
<bossekr> hi all; within the last two days I tried to use the edit@bugs.launchpad.net email interface to change bugs in Ubuntu as Debian developer for "my" package but nothing happens
<bossekr> loot at my email at http://pastie.org/696927 and find the problem why edit@bugs.launchpad.net does not work, thx
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/476958 <- needs to be set to triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476958 in nautilus "Cannot share a folder via right click on folder->sharing options->share this folder" [Low,Confirmed]
<pedro_> ikt, done, thanks for sent it upstream
<ikt> np :)
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> hello bug channel
<ror> every single time I restart my computer I need to reinstall libdvdread4. Every single reboot!
<ror> this is getting old :(
<qense> pedro_: could you renew my membership? It's about to expire very soon and I wouldn't want to be kicked out of bugcontrol ;)
<pedro_> qense, sure, 'qense' is your lp id ?
<pedro_> qense, renewed
<qense> pedro_: sorry, wasn't paying attention. Thanks for the renewal!
<pedro_> qense, you're welcome
<dacone> hi'lo #ubuntu-bugs
<dacone> im haveing corrupted data after using "dvgrab" it happens randomly, and i can't seem to find similar issues using google, any idea?
 * bcurtiswx_ waves to room
 * nigel_nb waves to bcurtiswx_
<nigel_nb> hggdh: were you by any chance able to find me a mentor?
<nigel_nb> about bug 481753
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481753 in netbook-launcher "Can't make an app launcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481753
<nigel_nb> it seems more like a question
<hggdh> nigel_nb: sorry for the delay. I am still looking for mentors in the UTC+6 TZ
<nigel_nb> hggdh: it doesnt matter where the person is
<hggdh> OK. I will take you on, then
<nigel_nb> hggdh: ah, great :)
<hggdh> please be aware that -- right now -- I am working remote, so I am logged in pretty much as I show in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors page
<hggdh> nigel_nb: for bug 481753: this is not really a question, but could be looked at as a wishlist: .jar-deployed applications would have to be either mime-typed, or prefixed by a 'java -jar' call
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481753 in netbook-launcher "Can't make an app launcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481753
<nigel_nb> ah
<hggdh> nigel_nb: what is your LP id?
<nigel_nb> nigelbabu
<hggdh> done
<nigel_nb> thank you :)
<nigel_nb> I'll be working the whole night today
<nigel_nb> bug 482189 is not exactly a bazaar bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482189 in bzr "wrong permissions of .bazaar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482189
<nigel_nb> bazaar behaves as it is supposed to
<nigel_nb> its a universe package which created a problem by bringing home folder under bazaar
<hggdh> nigel_nb: ask the reporter how was the installation of bazaar and etckeeper done. This may be, indeed, misuse
<dacone> what could be the cause for jammed data from using dvgrab?
<hggdh> dacone: have you searched LP for a similar bug?
<dacone> hggdh, LP?
<dacone> launchpad
<dacone> yes
<nigel_nb> in the meantime, couldnt he run "sudo bzr remove /home" ?
<dacone> no one seems to have problems once dvgrab works
<hggdh> !dvgrab
<ubot4> Factoid 'dvgrab' not found
<hggdh> !info dvgrab
<ubot4> hggdh: dvgrab (source: dvgrab): grab digital video data via IEEE1394 and USB links. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4-1build1 (karmic), package size 134 kB, installed size 356 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armel armeb hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 sparc)
<WeatherGod> oh, neat!
<WeatherGod> nice bot there
<hggdh> indeed
<dacone> [X] agree
<hggdh> dacone: so you use dvgrab and, after using it you start having data corruption? Can you explain a bit more?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: better not 'sudo bzr remove /home' ...
<dacone> hggdh, setup: we have a miniDV camcorder attached via ieee1394-firewire, a huge load of miniDV tapes and enough time.
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I read up that software, its meant to keep track of changes made to /etc
<dacone> hggdh, the firewirelink seems to be ok (although dvgrab complains about lost frames at startup)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes. One way to test... install the beast
<nigel_nb> hmm...
<nigel_nb> lemme do that
<WeatherGod> hggdh, quick question, how should I triage bug 482166?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482166 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 9.10 installation grub error 15" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482166
<WeatherGod> looks like it was an error with installation process
<dacone> hggdh, dvgrab does apparently everything we want (winding, rewinding playing etc.) but when used to rip the tapes dvgrab produces huge files and none of our programs seem to be able to read them
<dacone> hggdh, i use dv2 to store the data -opendml and -a to actually split the dump into files matching the chapters -t to set the date to each filename
<hggdh> dacone: so the problem seems to be 'ripping DV tapes with dvgrab produces bad output', or similar, correct?
<bcurtiswx_> WeatherGod: where does the MBR get stored?
<dacone> hggdh, yes, but "randomly" i cant find out when the error occurs
<hggdh> dacone: so sometimes it *does* produce good output?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: in the MBR? ;-)
<WeatherGod> that's what I was going to say
<dacone> hggdh, its a bit like there was a hardcoded "only write 50% of files correclty, then change endieness"
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh: idk these things... :P which is on the motherboard? on a drive? what?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: it gets written on the disk
<WeatherGod> bcurtiswx_, the MBR (Master Boot Record) goes at the very beginning of the disk
<M1Tn1Ck> hy
<WeatherGod> the bios checks it to start the boot process
<hggdh> dacone: can you provide a sample input and output?
<dacone> hggdh, to speak in human readable terms: approx. 11Gbyte data/tape and 1-7Gbyte unreadeable...
<bcurtiswx_> if you say it's on the MBR then I wasn't paying attention in computer building class
<hggdh> heh
<bcurtiswx_> sorry, my wireless keps DC at work
<dacone> hggdh, i dont know how, input is miniDV-tape and output is DV2-AVI
<bcurtiswx_> ok so that bug IMO seems huge is Ubuntu is installed on a hard drive which the BIOS doesn't read at first?
<WeatherGod> bcurtiswx_, also, that is a good reason why you shouldn't have the boot on RAID5
<hggdh> dacone: sounds like a good bug for me. There is probably a way of running dvgrab in debug mode
<WeatherGod> bcurtiswx_, yeah, the install process seems to have chosen the wrong disk, which is *very* dangerous!
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: when you partition/format your disks, usually you select one (disk or partition) to be the bootable device. The MBR will be written there
<WeatherGod> I once almost messed up a software RAID that way
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh: so if you install ubuntu using the liveCD on a drive that the BIOS reads second... it could be very dangerous?
<WeatherGod> bcurtiswx_, it is dangerous if you accidentially write where you didn't intend to
<bcurtiswx_> i know that........
<bcurtiswx_> i apparently suck at getting my point out
<dacone> hggdh, i also notices crashes when dvgrab is invoked with "-a" (autosplit) when -t (timecode) is missing, my explanation is, that dvgrab doesnt provide filenumbering without this timecode function
<hggdh> dacone: this is a bug, certainly
<WeatherGod> bcurtiswx_, most of the time, for most people, this is not an issue as they only have one drive
<bcurtiswx_> WeatherGod: yeah, I get all this... i just didn't say things right.... maybe i need to start drinking coffee
<WeatherGod> but it is still bad, nevertheless
<WeatherGod> heh, if you like drinking burnt toast, sure...
<bcurtiswx_> I don't drink coffee.. but it seems with the lack of caffeine in the mornings my IQ seems to average around 20 until lunch
<bcurtiswx_> anything in specific that grub bugs should have....? <as i look for a wiki page on this>
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: I *do* drink coffee, and still my IQ hovers on the cretin level, sometimes the whole day
<WeatherGod> sounds like a personal problem to me...
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh: lol
<dacone> hggdh, as i said i have time, and the need to fix this, which way would you suggest i should go? launchpad?
<hggdh> dacone: certainly opening a bug on LP seems a good option. Additionally, you may want to find who is upstream for dvgrab, and search there
<dacone> hggdh dvgrab seems to be part of the kinodv.org, i'll try LP first.
<hggdh> dacone: opening a bug on LP will (hopefully) indicate to some other sufferer that this has been seen
<hggdh> but checking upstream will probably get you a faster response
<dacone> hggdh, you mean i should try to find the package maintainer for dvgrab@ubuntu
<hggdh> this might help, yes -- it will be a MOTU.
<bcurtiswx_> ubuntu livecd installer = ubiquity.. right?
<hggdh> debian-installer?
<WeatherGod> bcurtiswx_, yes
<bcurtiswx_> bug 482166 taken care of WeatherGod
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482166 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 9.10 installation grub error 15" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482166
<bossekr> hi all; I'm looking for help with edit@bugs.launchpad.net interface. I send an email with following content http://pastie.org/697459 with my debian email and nothing happens
<mrand> bossekr: did you sign your message?
<WeatherGod> bcurtiswx_, thanks, but I am not quite sure what they can do for Karmic... any changes to Ubiquity means that the LiveCD images have to be redone
<bossekr> yes, another try with my PGP I send is here http://pastie.org/697465; both without success
<bossekr> s/PGP/GnuPG/g
<mrand> bossekr: do you have that key registered on launchpad?
<bcurtiswx_> WeatherGod 9.10.1 should get a fix for that..
<bcurtiswx_> WeatherGod: well... i'm hoping
<dacone> pizza_set_size: assertion `pizza != NULL' failed, no pizza left in space
<bcurtiswx_> maybe in 100 years we'll be programming computers to create pizza...
<bcurtiswx_> :P
<WeatherGod> pizza is better than cookies
<bossekr> mrand, do I did not; I will do it right now
<bcurtiswx_> <drum hit>
<WeatherGod> bcurtiswx_, you are later than smitty on Leno
<WeatherGod> :-P
<bcurtiswx_> i got DC again... hopefully i didn't miss much... i wonder why my wireless is soo flaky..
<bcurtiswx_> 11:43-11:47ET i missed
<WeatherGod> sounds like another bug report to me
<bcurtiswx_> could be the broadcom driver....
<WeatherGod> could be... I was having trouble last month with random drops
<WeatherGod> This is a very nice webpage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<WeatherGod> but it needs more
<WeatherGod> there is nothing here about Software Center
<bcurtiswx_> dont' hesitate to update it if you want to... everytime ubuntu changes a large chunk of wiki pages become "outdated"... its hard to keep up
<WeatherGod> and I don't see anything about UbuntuOne
<bcurtiswx_> comma between changes and a
<WeatherGod> well, before adding anything, I would want to make sure I have my facts straight
<WeatherGod> for example, with Software Center, I have noticed that you have to run synaptic first (with a Refresh) before SC starts working again
<WeatherGod> I have no clue if that is an official fix or what is the bug to link to for that, though
<bcurtiswx_> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<bcurtiswx_> = flaky
<WeatherGod> yeah, very
<bcurtiswx_> is there a non-free driver for it? ubuntu didn't recognize anything
<WeatherGod> Atheros is the non-free driver, I believe
<WeatherGod> I was using madwifi for a while
<WeatherGod> don't know what happened to that project though
<WeatherGod> also required a recompile for each kernel update
<WeatherGod> really annoying
<bcurtiswx_> in synaptic search typing "atheros" i get hostapd
<bcurtiswx_> mentiones madwifi
<WeatherGod> I'll look into it for the next update for that machine
<WeatherGod> haven't turned it on in ages, though
<bcurtiswx_> lol, k
<bcurtiswx_> i installed hostapd.. maybe something will change...
<bcurtiswx_> brb
<WeatherGod> got a bug report here about a failure to install LinuxMint... should I mark it as invalid?
<bdmurray> what number?
<WeatherGod> bug 481852
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481852 in ubiquity "Mint-8RC1 Installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481852
<bdmurray> Yes, because they aren't using the ubuntu version of ubiquity
<bdmurray> Nov 13 10:41:45 mint ubiquity[3844]: Ubiquity 2.0.8-1mint3
<WeatherGod> ok
<bdmurray> you might double check in the installer channel though
<bdmurray> that's #ubuntu-installer
<WeatherGod> ah, thanks
 * bcurtiswx_ waves to bdmurray
 * bdmurray waves back
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: you going to UDS?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: yes
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: awesome, enjoy.  One of these days I'll go as a people watcher...
<WeatherGod> haha: bug 481840
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481840 in evolution "Package should be named with a name not a word" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481840
<WeatherGod> I think I will call Evolution, "Steve" from now on
<qense> I've found a bug in Steve!
<qense> mailist discussions would be a lot more interesting to watch
<WeatherGod> "Gotta get Steve to send out the notice"
<hggdh> I am confused. The moment 'evolution' got to be used as a package name it got to be a name.
<WeatherGod> well, I took it to mean that the person wanted descriptive names
<WeatherGod> kinda like OpenOffice Writer
<hggdh> 'evolution is an important word'
<WeatherGod> now I can't get the Beatles out of my head
<hggdh> actually, I liked the answer. On this case I am unsure I would be able to be as nice
<nigel_nb> bug 482189, is reproducible when I install etckeeper
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482189 in bzr "wrong permissions of .bazaar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482189
<nigel_nb> but I think normal bzr usage can be continued though
<WeatherGod> what package should I select for issues during boot?
<bdmurray> it depends on the issue
<WeatherGod> more precisely, devices not ready before mount commands start
<hggdh> nigel_nb:  I will also install it; meanwhile, please document your findings on the bug
<nigel_nb> should I confirm it?
<WeatherGod> the person selected "usplash" which is obviously not right
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes. It sounds like etckeeper is doing the wrong thing
<nigel_nb> hggdh: yep, its an upstream bug
<hggdh> oh, we already have an upstream bug on that? then please add the link to it, and I will set it as triaged
<nigel_nb> I dont think we have
<WeatherGod> looks like bcurtiswx's drivers are still not fixed...
<WeatherGod> bdmurray, it is bug 481836
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481836 in usplash "Fails to mount /home on sd-card during boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481836
<nigel_nb> hggdh: got the problem
<hggdh> I just installed, and did not get it
<nigel_nb> hggdh: bazaar is installed for the root user...when running bzr as root, there is no problem
<bdmurray> WeatherGod: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#Login%20screen%20presented%20before%20optional%20filesystems%20are%20mounted
<nigel_nb> did u try running bzr status?
<hggdh> my (already existing) ~/.bazaar did not get to be root
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> then I think it does not effect you if bazaar is already installed
<nigel_nb> I tried it on my vm, where there was no bazaar
<WeatherGod> bdmurray, thanks!
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes, it does seem so. Now I am trying to find where etckeeper put the bzr config
<nigel_nb> hggdh: lemme try purging it, installing bazaar first, and then etckeeper
<hggdh> yes, good test
<hggdh> nigel_nb: on my install etckeeper installed a bzr branch under /etc
<nigel_nb> but inside your home, its not causing any problem right?
<nigel_nb> hggdh: its supposed to create a branch under /etc
<hggdh> there is no .bzr under my home. I *do* have a .bazaar, with my basic config
<hggdh> which, in my case, it did
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> what it is doing is creating you user bzr configuration as root under ~
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> so the entire app is causing a sorta problem right?
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I'm stilling getting that "No handlers can be found for "bzr"
<hggdh> it is probably missing a chown on the post install, or similar
<nigel_nb> hmm, so a confirmed bug, but mostly a packaging problem?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: what is the content of your ~/.bazaar? pastebin it
<hggdh> it is a bug, I *think* on packaging
<WeatherGod> is it desired behavior for new folders to have their permission bits set to rwxr-xr-x?
<WeatherGod> I can't remember
<hggdh> WeatherGod: usually this depends on the umask
<WeatherGod> see bug 481825
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481825 in ubuntu "Add User GUI assigns 777 to ALL users, even when not wanted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481825
<WeatherGod> I guess I am asking what is the default umask for Ubuntu?
<hggdh> well
<WeatherGod> kinda huffy, huh?
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I only have an "ignore" file
<hggdh> two answers: default umask is 022; the "Add User" GUI (whatever that is) may force its own view
<hggdh> nigel_nb: ooooh, good, I *did* get an ignore owned by root
<quinda1> I'm looking through the Needs Packaging bugs.  I've found one with no activity for ~ 9 months, where the requested package was abandoned by the developer in Jan 2008 anyway.  Should I add a comment to that effect and mark it as Invalid?   It's bug 126210
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 126210 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ChatSniff" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126210
<nigel_nb> hggdh: so somewhere packaging screwed up huh?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: sounds like it
<quinda1> Back when it was confirmed the project was still active - the bug was reported in 2007.
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I'll confirm the bug then
<hggdh> quinda1: please document your findings in the bug. If this project is orphaned upstream (and there is no similar Debian version, or it was not taken over by some other group) then it will probably be closed INVALID/WONTFIX
<quinda1> OK, thanks!
<hggdh> quinda1: welcome, and thank you for helping
<WeatherGod> hggdh, just had to read up on umask... I don't think the guy really understood what he was talking about
<hggdh> WeatherGod: there are different views on what umask should be by default. On my personal laptop, it is set as 022 (and I have no problems with that)
<hggdh> but on my servers, it is usually 077
<WeatherGod> hmm, on Fedora 11, it is 002
<hggdh> even more open...
<WeatherGod> of course... we practice what we preach!
<hggdh> yeah, until security trumps over ;-)
<hggdh> brb
<nigel_nb> hggdh: just read an interesting article, which says that is how etckeeper is supposed to behave http://daniel.hahler.de/track_changes_to_etc_configuration_files
<micahg> etckeeper rocks
<WeatherGod> !info etckeeper
<ubot4> WeatherGod: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 372 kB
<WeatherGod> oh, sweet!
<WeatherGod> I so need that for my servers
<WeatherGod> does it support svn?
<micahg> WeatherGod: it's made to keep a local repo
<micahg> svn is centralized
<WeatherGod> but, you can keep a local repo
<micahg> in svn?  no, you need a server
<WeatherGod> right... there is a daemon running to receive my URLs
<WeatherGod> so, ok, I see the difference
<WeatherGod> haven't used git yet
<WeatherGod> I have a bluetooth mouse bug report, should that go against xserver-xorg-input-mouse, or bluez?
<micahg> depends on the error
<WeatherGod> stops responding if the computer goes idle
<micahg> probably bluez
<WeatherGod> ok
<nigel_nb> micahg: etckeeper isn't that great if u want to use bzr at the same time
<micahg> nigel_nb: etckeeper uses bzr by default in ubuntu
<nigel_nb> micahg: no, I meant, if u want to use bzr for working with launchpad too, etckeeper gives problems
<nigel_nb> just tried it out... it does
<micahg> nigel_nb: no it doesn't
<micahg> you have a bug then :)
<WeatherGod> micahg, actually, looking at his XsessionErrors.txt file, I wonder if something else is the problem
<micahg> I use it fine with my laptop and server and interact with LP
<nigel_nb> huh
<WeatherGod> bug 481824
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481824 in bluez "Bluetooth mouse stops working if computer is idle for too long" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481824
<nigel_nb> i just installed it on my vm machine and it gave me the same error as him
<micahg> nigel_nb: bug #?
<nigel_nb> bug 482189
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482189 in bzr "wrong permissions of .bazaar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482189
<micahg> nigel_nb: a bug :)
<nigel_nb> micahg: ;)
<nigel_nb> micahg: but I suspect in packaging
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> etckeeper runs as root
<micahg> shouldn't use the user's home dir
<micahg> but I"m not sure if the bug should be in etckeeper or bzr
<micahg> WeatherGod: idk
<nigel_nb> definitely not bzr,
<nigel_nb> its how etckeeper implements bzr
<WeatherGod> ok, I'll leave it in bluez
<nigel_nb> isn't bug 407405 a wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407405 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet does not offer to restart NetworkManager if it crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407405
<hggdh> it is an etckeeper bug
<mr_steve> nigel_nb, that's a papercuts bug isn't it? I think I looked at it earlier
<nigel_nb> mr_steve: yes
<mr_steve> makes sense as wishlist to me. I'm still learning the ropes though.
<nigel_nb> hggdh: there was an earlier bug about same issue with etckeeper
<nigel_nb> marked it as dup
<hggdh> good call, nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I was actually hunting for an upstream bug tracker
<nigel_nb> and ended back to launchpad ;)
<hggdh> I was wondering about it... keeping etckeeper's bzr config under the home dir has optential impacts on other (user-level) usages of bzr
<nigel_nb> yep, thats what we witnessed
<nigel_nb> it works, but u get funny messages
<dacone> hggdh i filed a new LP that can be found searching for dvgrab in case you want to follow this subject. thanks for your help
<hggdh> dacone: welcome
<nigel_nb> hggdh: papercut bugs are wishlist?
<hggdh> WeatherGod: re. bug 481825 -- I am unsure this would be on base-files. We have to find out what "add user GUI" is this the reporter is talking about
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481825 in base-files "Default umask is 777 for ALL users, even when not wanted" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481825
<WeatherGod> I am assuming it has to do with the gnome's add user gui
<WeatherGod> also, I didn't move it to base-files, the people for gnome-system-tools did
<WeatherGod> although, I thought that it was a bit hastey
<hggdh> MIlan knows what he is talking about...
<hggdh> also, the description of the bug is sort of flakey: the default permissions (i.e., umask) look more like 022 than 000
<WeatherGod> I kinda figured that... either he was quick because he didn't want to deal with it or he actually knows
<hggdh> (there is no write permission set for either group or others)
<hggdh> he knows ;-)
<WeatherGod> that's what I though
<hggdh> he is the maintainer of g-s-t on b.g.o
<WeatherGod> bgo?
<hggdh> bugs.gnome.org
<WeatherGod> ah
<WeatherGod> well, that would make him something of an authority, huh?
<bcurtiswx> no they aren't fixed... darn things
<nigel_nb> about bug 466321
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 466321 in software-center "After Ubuntu installation, nothing in universe is installable until package list is updated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/466321
<WeatherGod> oh?
<nigel_nb> well... to a new user, it would seem very daunting
<nigel_nb> saw your comments WeatherGod
<WeatherGod> yes
<WeatherGod> I am wondering if this got past testing because the testers are used to using Synaptics
<nigel_nb> it might not, coz they update daily
<nigel_nb> this is noticeable only on clean installs
<nigel_nb> and for 24 hours
<WeatherGod> I came across some similar reports where the users continued to claim that it wouldn't work
<WeatherGod> which is why I asked my question
<nigel_nb> it should be addressed anyhow
<WeatherGod> yes, what is the cause of it?
<nigel_nb> when i faced it and asked in support channels, they asked me to use add/remove
<nigel_nb> the cause is that the cache update is not running on launch
<WeatherGod> so, it isn't software-center in particular?
<nigel_nb> unlike in add/remove
<WeatherGod> sorry, of course it is software-center...
<WeatherGod> you meant the launch of software-center
<WeatherGod> duh
<bossekr> need help with edit@bugs.launchpad.net; send this message http://pastie.org/697692 and waiting for respond or any change of the affected bugs
<bossekr> how long will it place until launchpad process my email ?
<WeatherGod> the problem with bugs like these is that people installing from a image still will have this problem unless the images are redone
<hggdh> bossekr: first question, are you a member of bugcontrol?
<hggdh> bug 419700
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419700 in bugzilla "package bugzilla3 3.2.0.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: ?????????? post-installation script ????????? ??? ?????? 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419700
<hggdh> bug 463215
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 463215 in bugzilla "Bugzilla3 crashes out when it is end of installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463215
<bossekr> hggdh, I do not know but thing not, because regestered at lauchpad as users is not enought to be bugcontrol member, is it ?
<bossekr> ubot4, is this my email ?
<ubot4> bossekr: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> bossekr: no, it is not. You cannot set Importance and status=triaged unless you are a bug-controller
<hggdh> bossekr: also, an "in-progress" requires an assignee
<bossekr> hggdh, I'm the debian maintainer of this package and would like to change the status for ubuntu
<hggdh> bossekr: I thought you were the DD ;-)
<bossekr> hggdh, hmm I hoped the assignee is set to my if the email address match
<bossekr> hggdh, DD?
<bossekr> hggdh, debien developer ?
<hggdh> bossekr: PVT, if you do not mind?
<bossekr> hggdh, how to contine here ?
<mr_steve> Am I insane, or should bug #482245 be Invalid now that the OR solved it? He's fiddled with the status a few times.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482245 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox runs automatically by starting X session" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482245
<WeatherGod> I would mark it as invalid
<WeatherGod> pedro originally invalidated it anyway
<WeatherGod> the OR is the one who messed around with it
<mr_steve> That's what I thought, i just had to double check, since I'm pretty new and have been awake for 30 hours or so..
<hggdh> yes, it certainly should not be fix released
<hggdh> user error
<mr_steve> Well I've set it back to invalid, if he changes it I suppose I'll come up with a polite "please stop doing that"
<hggdh> and explain why it is invalid instead of fix released
<WeatherGod> maybe he didn't like be called an "Invalid"...
<hggdh> with a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<WeatherGod> can anyone confirm bug 482286?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482286 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice Writer crashes when moving mouse over menu bars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482286
<WeatherGod> sounds like a serious one, but I don't have my Karmic install available
<etali> WeatherGod: Just tried that OO Writer bug, not happening here (updated this morning too, so should be running the same version as they are).
<WeatherGod> ok, thanks... I'll ask him to reboot and double-check to see if he is completely updated
<WeatherGod> maybe something happened with the java updates
<WeatherGod> !info metacity
<ubot4> WeatherGod: metacity (source: metacity): A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.28.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 260 kB, installed size 704 kB
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-14
<hggdh> all: dtchen is currently doing an impromptu 'debugging sound issues' on #ubuntu-classroom
<dtchen_> too late; I just wrapped.
<hggdh> heh
<bjl-> hello
<bjl-> I believe I may have found a bug with the interaction between printf and pthreads on ubuntu 9.10, anyone interested?
<dtchen_> bjl-: sure, but it's best to file a bug
<bjl-> yeah, I just found the no-redirect thing on the webpage, so I'm doing that right now
<bjl-> I have a little repro as well, it's pretty easy
<bjl-> basically if you you call printf inside of a thread when stdout is redirected and terminate the program with SIGINT (ie. control+c) then you will never see your output again
<bjl-> makes some performance tools kind of useless
<bjl-> you can get around it by using fprintf/fflush atexit, but the behavior is not the same as ubuntu 9.04
<bjl-> apparently launchpad is having problems
<bjl-> would you like the repro file?
<bjl-> just a simple c program
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/399974 <- what is left to do to mark this bug as triaged? hugged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399974 in nautilus "'Keep Aligned' option always resets to 'true' after desktop reload" [Low,Confirmed]
<mr_steve> Is anyone in here using the lp_stockreplies greasemonkey script?
<mrand> hmmm...  I wasn't even aware of it.  They have similar things for editing media wiki's that don't require greasemonkey.  does it work well?
<mr_steve> mrand, yeah, it works great, except for the latest version. It's part of a collection of handy scripts for triaging
<mr_steve> You get stock replies with one click, user's karma and team memberships next to their name, comments from the original reporter highlighted a different color, etc. I like it
<maco> mr_steve: yeah i use it. whats up?
<mr_steve> Well I just installed the latest version from the bzr branch, and I haven't been able to get it to load the default replies. I filed bug #482479, but I thought I'd see if anyone else had trouble, and if there was some trick to it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482479 in launchpad-gm-scripts "LP_StockReplies not loading standard replies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482479
<mr_steve> For now I've just switched back to using the packaged FF addon from the PPA
<mr_steve> which works fine
<hggdh> mr_steve: have you tried clicking on the down-arrow to the left of "affects"?
<mr_steve> Yep, it took me a while to figure that out originally, but that's not my problem now. After clicking there, below the resulting Comment field, I simply have [+edit+] and [+reload+], and reload throws an error in the FF Error Console
<hggdh> in my case, the standard replies are shown in between the "comment on this change" box and the Also affects project line
<hggdh> but I will check with firebug to see what hapens
<hggdh> tomorrow ;-)
<mr_steve> hggdh, that's where I see them too, with the working version from the PPA. And that's where I only see edit/reload with the latest version from bzr. I'm not worried about it since the PPA version works fine.
<yellowsun> good morning
<yellowsun> You can connect a scanner parallel without drivers in linux?
<ikt> is there anything extra needed to be done on this bug?
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/399974
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399974 in nautilus "'Keep Aligned' option always resets to 'true' after desktop reload" [Low,Confirmed]
<MeBabes> Hello. : )
<MeBabes> I'm an old Ubuntu user; I just installed my brand new visiontek radeon 2600 HD Pro!
<MeBabes> Without the closed ATI driver the display is choppy; with the closed ATI driver the display is mostly unusable.
<MeBabes> Does anyone know any steps I can take to get this fixed?
<quinda> Hi MeBabes you might get a quicker response if you ask in  #ubuntu
<quinda> This room is for people who are working on bug reports, rather than for user support.
<MeBabe> Back after a power outage...
<quinda> Welcome back :)
<quinda> Not sure if you saw my previous message, but you might get a quicker answer to your driver issue in the #ubuntu room
<MeBabe> quinda; thank you I'll go now.
<quinda> I hope you manage to solve your problem!
<MeBabe> I didn't see the message unfortunetly.
<MeBabe> Thanks. : )
<gnarlie> hello
<gnarlie> seems like this isn't getting noticed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/459021
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 459021 in lirc "Remote control commands not processed" [Undecided,New]
<nperry> This will probably only get looked into for Lucid
<gnarlie> nperry: what?
<gnarlie> you're joking?
<mrand> gnarlie: seems like there is plenty of community discussion and debug going on there.  If someone stays on top of it, it might be possible to get a patch included in 10.04 / Lucid.  I don't know what the policy is on backporting those kinds of things to a released kernel.
<gnarlie> lirc.org claims 2.6.31 is a supported kernel
<mrand> gnarlie: am I misunderstanding the discussion in the bug?  Is it not a regression in the kernel?
<gnarlie> well probably, in the ubuntu kernel
<gnarlie> lirc-0.8.6 has been tested with kernel versions up to 2.6.31.
<gnarlie> from lirc.org
<mrand> Ah, so you're saying it is some sort of diff between the upstream kernel source and ubuntu kernel.
<gnarlie> so releases just get released, wether stuff work or not and then get fixed for the next release?
<gnarlie> mrand: well I can't know if the people at lirc.org are lying
<nperry> gnarlie: We've squashed most of the bugs during the 6month dev cycle
<gnarlie> apparently nobody tested lirc
<mrand> gnarlie: I'm assuming we have no reason to suspect they are.
<gnarlie> mrand: and all I know is that lirc works with older kernels
<mrand> gnarlie: actually lirc is tested by many people... the problem is that there are an insane number of devices.
<nperry> I used lirc in about Alpha 2 i believe.
<gnarlie> older kernels create dvb-devs in all the wrong places on karmic so that's not an option either
<gnarlie> udev change maybe
<gnarlie> looks like I'll be going back to jaunty :/
<mrand> gnarlie: I haven't studied it, but the links to the external work-arounds don't fix it for you?
<gnarlie> heh, no
<gnarlie> the on link suggests to unload lirc_imon :P
<gnarlie> I use lirc_serial, don't have lirc_imon loaded
<mrand> hrm
<gnarlie> nothing gets to the ir-receiver, so it could be some serial port breakage
<gnarlie> or whatever
<gnarlie> oh I might have stumbled on something...
<mrand> oh?
<gnarlie> apparently the kernel ships with lirc-modules
<gnarlie> and I have lirc-kernel-source too
<gnarlie> lirc-modules-source I mean
<_Narc_> Hello folks. I'm here for two reasons, I hope someone would be able to help. For months I've had a problem with my router (I thought) so I bought a new one, bla bla, problem still there. Now I suspected Ubuntu so I read the syslog and I foud this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/318620/ . Now I'm not here to get help - though it'll be great - but to know if it's a worth-posting bug. Thanks a lot.
<_Narc_> I found it's possibly a dupe of bug 482289. Now I wonder if this can cause a router to crash. I know I'm a bit off-topic and I apologize.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482289 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31/net/sched/sch_generic.c:246 dev_watchdog+0x1f6/0x210(), maybe eth0 issues? O.o dunno..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482289
<gnarlie> mrand: I think removing lirc-modules-source might have fixed it, I get output from mode2 now
<mrand> gnarlie: awesome.  Could you add a comment to that bug?  Something along the lines of "be sure to check that lirc-modules-source is not installed... removing it fixed it for me"
<gnarlie> not sure if it did
<mrand> ok, or at least, improved things... maybe it will help someone else get it that much further.
<gnarlie> apps arent getting input though
<gnarlie> mrand: now mode2 stopped outputting again :P
<gnarlie> I just feel like going back to jaunty
<gnarlie> mrand: off-topic but is going back a release prone to break?
<dtchen_> online forced apt-pinned downgrade? Almost certainly.
<_Narc_> Hello again... Sorry to insist, but I'd appreciate that one of you kernel wizards have a look on this syslog entry : http://paste.ubuntu.com/318620/ . I'm going mad. I found several duplicates but it's supposed to be fixed in karmic (RTL8111/8168B driver issues). Thanks a lot.
<gnarlie> dtchen_: :(
 * gnarlie says "if it's not broken, don't upgrade" aloud
<dtchen_> gnarlie: well, yes, that's the idea. OTOH, I suppose people love the shiny.
<gnarlie> dtchen_: so you're saying it's very likely to b0rk everything by downgrading?
<dtchen_> gnarlie: it's pretty likely.
<gnarlie> I want my htpc to explode now
<gnarlie> so I can buy a ion/atom machine
<dtchen_> just throw it out a window
<Hobbsee> give it a little help...
<gnarlie> my irssi runs on it :P
<gnarlie> I'll throw jaunty on a athlon-xp machine I have and just move the disk over
<Guest61427> hello guys, i'm new to irc. can anyone help me feel more comfortable using irc please??
<hggdh> bug 472057
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472057 in linux "NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (r8169): transmit queue 0 timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472057
<_Narc_> I found this in my syslog : alsa-mixer.c: Your kernel driver is broken: it reports a volume range from 18.00 dB to 18.00 dB which makes no sense. Does it matter ?
<WeatherGod> I am sure it does
<WeatherGod> what is your sound card?
<maco> _Narc_: dtchen_ said its a known bug
<EzraR> i get that too _Narc_
<maco> i think he intends to get back to his comoputer after he's finished with his pizza
<_Narc_> Sorry guys, my connection is somewhat random these days, I'm testing stuff. My soundcard is an integrated on an Intel motherboard
<WeatherGod> _Narc_, did you try the backports package?
<_Narc_> I think I just have it now 'cause I updated to 2..6.31-15
<_Narc_> But I'm not sure, maybe it was there before
<_Narc_> WeatherGod: no
<maco> _Narc_: you could reboot into -14 and find out
<WeatherGod> try 'linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic'
<_Narc_> maco: Yes, I will.
<WeatherGod> does a lot of stuff for Intel based cards
<_Narc_> WeatherGod: Oh, would be really good, because I'm almost discouraged now :)
<maco> arent like 80% of laptops running HDA chipsets? i mean...thats just "does a lot for cards"
<_Narc_> WeatherGod: I'll try that
<_Narc_> But just for you to know, the sound is working okay
<WeatherGod> oh?  That's odd
<WeatherGod> maco, yeah, I know
<_Narc_> I checked in syslog, it did it earlier with -14 too
<WeatherGod> _Narc_, quite honestly, I defer to dtchen, he really has a handle on all of these sound issues
<_Narc_> WeatherGod: Ok, the Audio Guy :)
<maco> ought to...been doing it for a decade :P
<WeatherGod> longer than I have been using Linux
<_Narc_> Haha
<_Narc_> Can you explain to the noob what's backports ?
<qense> Made a mistake: I thought my libmtp8 Apport hook was already included, but looking at the results of apport-collect of a reported I asked to use it, it wasn't. :(
<_Narc_> in essence
<dtchen_> _Narc_: yes, it matters. PA works around it, and if PA doesn't, PA can be configured to do so. It's a linux bug of sorts, but it's hardly anything over which to lose sleep.
<_Narc_> dtchen_: Ok, so, I'm letting it live its life ?
<dtchen_> _Narc_: if you'd like to help fix it, please file a bug affecting linux (or alsa-driver), and title it "dB misreported for sound card", then tell me the bug report #
<qense> bdmurray: who's responsible for adding Apport hooks to packages? I'd like someone to review bug 430261 since libmtp would be very happy if it had a hook.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430261 in libmtp "add Apport hook to libmtp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430261
<dtchen_> _Narc_: well, the hardware itself sucks, so not much can be done there. OTOH, it can be worked around to some degree in linux.
<_Narc_> dtchen_: Ok, I will. With the ubuntu-bug command would do it ?
<_Narc_> dtchen_: Well, it doesn't affect my sound in any way
<dtchen_> _Narc_: yes
<_Narc_> Ok
<_Narc_> Thanks
<dtchen_> for those following, it's described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2009-11-13
<_Narc_> I'll report it in a moment
<WeatherGod> oh, nice
<_Narc_> If someone could explain if this message : "possible SYN flooding on port 8500. Sending cookies." could be related to a bug in r8169...
<etali> I'm going through some of the expirable bugs.  If the reporter was asked for more information, but hasn't responded, and the last activity on the bug was almost a year ago, are you still supposed to ask again for the information then wait two weeks to see if the reporter responds?
<dtchen_> that's courteous, sure
<dtchen_> I tend to just close the bug with a note.
<etali> Great, thanks.
<hggdh> etali: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete%20bugs%20without%20a%20response%20from%20submitter
<etali> hggdh: Thanks, that's the page I was looking at.  I wasn't sure if that applied if the bug was over a year old, but I'll follow that process then.
<hggdh> it does. It is always good to read the bug comments, and -- for example -- see if we can reproduce it on current, but not really required
<etali> The good news is the ones I've just looking at appear to have been fixed :)  Mostly firefox ones, couldn't reproduce the issue on 3.5
<etali> ^^ just been, even (wow, my typing is poor today)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> etali: if you are working heavily with ffox, you may want to check with the folks at #ubuntu-mozillateam
<etali> Thanks, I'll head on over there.
<etali> It seems there's so many teams... it's taking me a while to get a handle on who does what and how it all ties together.
<hggdh> unfortunately, it is sort of confusing. Usually, #ubuntu-bugs is the place to ask generic questions on triaging, though
<hggdh> but -- usually -- the wiki bugsquad pages point to a lot of it
<etali> Thanks.  I've got several bug related wiki pages up at the moment.  The stock responses are really handy.
<yofel> etali: installed the ffx-lp-improvements?
<yofel> *really* handy ;)
<etali> No, I don't have that.... *runs off to look for them*
<yofel> etali: link at the top of the responses page
<yofel> the kernel response is out of date though :/
<etali> Ahh, cool, thanks.  That does look useful :)
<yofel> could somebody with some free time do the SRU verification for bug 411262? (package installation fails)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411262 in rott "package rott 1.1-3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411262
<yofel> the original/duplicate reporters don't seem to care
<FFEMTcJ> Could someone please wishlist bug 482670
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482670 in gnome-terminal "Feature request: single-line scrolling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482670
<FFEMTcJ> Could someone also please look at bug 482654 and see if they agree with the response I gave?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482654 in file-roller ""Open With..." functionality in File Roller should lead to a submenu instead of a dedicated window " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482654
<hggdh> FFEMTcJ: bug 482670 wishlisted. Bonus points for am upstream bug linked there ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482670 in gnome-terminal "Feature request: single-line scrolling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482670
<mrand> FFEMTcJ: regarding single-line scrolling... I'd be surprised if that is not already possible, but gnome usually hides settings like that.  Might take some digging.  Of course, it could be argued that it isn't a setting that the user is asking for ... it's a different key sequence to scroll line-by-line.
<hggdh> FFEMTcJ: did you test it?
<hggdh> (I mean bug 482654
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482654 in file-roller ""Open With..." functionality in File Roller should lead to a submenu instead of a dedicated window " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482654
<mrand> FFEMTcJ: I think the user is saying that the"open with..."  should be attached to the menu, not opening a new window.  I.e., it is inconsistent with the user interfaces of other products.
<laz0r> hi, I just had a problem while compiling freeorion on karmic: gcc segfaulted
<laz0r> I tried building with the latest snapshot and it seems the bug is gone, so that means I can just ignore the issue and move on, or should I still report a bug somewhere?
<WeatherGod> depends, does gcc segfault in earlier versions?
<WeatherGod> gcc may need to patch earlier releases as well
<laz0r> the gcc that comes with karmic segfaulted, i then tried the latest snapshot from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-snapshot/, which worked, i did not try any earlier ones
<laz0r> i could try some earlier ones as well if that would be usefull
<WeatherGod> if the Jaunty release has the bug, then I would definitely report it against both
<WeatherGod> it might turn out that they purposely  fixed it in the latest snapshot, but you never know
<laz0r> can i just install the gcc package from jaunty on my karmic installation and test it with that?
<WeatherGod> dunno, never tried that...
<WeatherGod> I would just boot up with the LiveCD version
<WeatherGod> or in a vm
<Riotta> Hello
<FFEMTcJ> hggdh: on 482670, maybe i misunderstood.. if I run say 'man ls' and use the up/down arrows, it scrolls up and down.. one line at a time.. now im confused..
<FFEMTcJ> hi Riotta
<bcurtiswx> FFEMTcJ: thats possible in man.. yes
<Riotta> I'm having some bug after upgrading from Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10, the bug is reported to launchpad, can I do something to help fixing this bug?
<Riotta> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/441408 here's the bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 441408 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse "[MASTER] Mouse jumps to bottom corner on click in fullscreen games. New mouses (A4Tech). Related to DGA / DGAMOUSE in SDL." [Low,Confirmed]
<FFEMTcJ> mrand: when I right click on a file, I get either an 'Open with another application' or a 'open with >' and then a list of suggested applications..
<Riotta> I have done many tests on this issue
<FFEMTcJ> the open with another app is displayed when ubuntu doesn't have any suggestioned apps to open it with
<Riotta> could you point me what I can do more to have this bug fixed I can share various info about this issue?
<FFEMTcJ> mrand: nevermind.. i figured out what the op was getting at.. yes it is confirmed, and should also be wishlisted.. bug 482654
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482654 in file-roller ""Open With..." functionality in File Roller should lead to a submenu instead of a dedicated window " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482654
<FFEMTcJ> if someone could wishlist for me
<mrand> FFEMTcJ: done
<FFEMTcJ> thanks mrand
<Riotta> anyone?
<WeatherGod> Riotta, you can upload your information to the bug report
<FFEMTcJ> going back to bug 482670 - maybe i am misunderstanding that one as well... by single line scrolling I guess I dont understand what he is referring to..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482670 in gnome-terminal "Feature request: single-line scrolling" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482670
<mrand> FFEMTcJ: if you scroll up in a gnome-terminal, it goes up three lines.  He wants the ability to go up one line.
<FFEMTcJ> using the scrollbar on the right hand side? mine goes up one
<WeatherGod> FFEMTcJ, I think he wants a separate key event to do scrolling by line
<WeatherGod> like in Konsole
<FFEMTcJ> however if I scroll up using the wheel on my mouse that does go up three
<WeatherGod> but, think from the keyboard
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<WeatherGod> in the terminal, if I hit up or down, it moves the command history
<FFEMTcJ> yes..
<WeatherGod> shift-up and down in Konsole moves the output
<FFEMTcJ> ok..
<FFEMTcJ> I gotcha
<WeatherGod> afaik, there isn't anything equivalent in gnome terminal
<WeatherGod> definitely a doable wishlist item
<WeatherGod> I wouldn't mind having that feature
<FFEMTcJ> WeatherGod: got it..
<FFEMTcJ> control shift up/down
<FFEMTcJ> that work for you?
<WeatherGod> lemme check to see if that interferes with anything
<FFEMTcJ> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/32554/+linkbug
<WeatherGod> FFEMTcj, I don't see any interference
<WeatherGod> collisions... that's the word I was looking for
<WeatherGod> ah
<WeatherGod> good to know
<WeatherGod> FFEMTcJ, I see i missread what you wrote, and tried Ctrl up and down
<_Narc_> hggdh: Just for you to know, the symptoms changed quite a bit but I stil got the oops with -15.
<_Narc_> hggdh: and apport remained silent.
<FFEMTcJ> WeatherGod: do you agree then that would make the bug report invalid?
<WeatherGod> well, I would ask the User if Ctrl-Shift up and down is what they wanted
<WeatherGod> if it is, then mark as invalid
<qense> hggdh: How do I take a student for mentoring? Just reply to an application?
<_Narc_> dtchen_: I reported the misreported dB bug as you told me to, it's bug 482805
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482805 in linux "dB misreported for sound card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482805
<hggdh> qense: if you have someone in mind, yes, you can -- and update the wiki
<qense> ok, thanks
<hggdh> qense: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<qense> I'll look out for someone to help
<hggdh> and thank you
<qense> you're welcome, more bug triagers mean less work for us, good bug triagers make the OS we're using better, so overall we're better of with good bug triagers. I'm glad I can help in achieving that.
<hggdh> qense: exactly what I think ;-)
<qense> good
<hggdh> I hope we will be able to discuss this in more details on UDS
<qense> yes, it would be nice to have a clearer process
<maco> more bad triagers can mean more work when you have to go undo what they did
<_Narc_> hggdh: Sorry to bother again, but could you just tell me if you think that the SYN flood message in the syslog I showed you before could trigger bug 472057 ? Thanks again.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472057 in linux "NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (r8169): transmit queue 0 timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472057
<_Narc_> maco: yes, that's why I'm always affraid to do something wrong
<Symmetria> lo all :)
<Symmetria> as per conversation I was having in #ubuntu-devel, anyone seen anything like this: http://inetpro.org/pastebin/79  (or can give me more hints as to where I can look so I can dig out more info to include in a bug report)
<Symmetria> I have 3 identical machines, all with ixgbe cards in them, I get that error when running around 32meg window sizes and downloading traffic at between 1 and 2 gigabit a second after a while, memory in the machines are adequate to handle the window sizes, bug occurs in kernels 2.6.27 -> 2.6.29 (havent tested others)
<dtchen_> so, jumbo frames, eh?
<Symmetria> dtchen, standard 1500 mtu
<Symmetria> so no, they are standard frame sizes
<dtchen_> ick.
<Symmetria> just very large tcp window sizes to handle high latencies
<dtchen_> ah, that would do it
<Symmetria> (I'm using the longest geographic STM64 in existance, 200 odd ms going .za -> mumbai -> london on the geographic path)
<hggdh> heh
<dtchen_> right, so either jumbo frames or >> tcp window sizes generally have order-X allocation constraints
<Symmetria> hence the need for the large window sizes, infact, if I wanna REALLY push it, I have to max those window sizes to a lot larger than 32meg
<dtchen_> I'm a bit surprised that you're getting them with o-4
<hggdh> and memory/swap is not starved?
<dtchen_> it looks like there's at least quite a bit of memory fragmentation
<Symmetria> hggdh nope, swap doesnt even kick in
<dtchen_> don't need that, really
<dtchen_> is there any chance of testing a newer kernel in that/those machines?
<Symmetria> I can probably take it to 2.6.30 tomorrow during maintenance window
<Symmetria> heh, just gotta pick my moment, thats the largest mirror server on the african continent and when it goes down people tend to scream :)
<dtchen_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30.9/ http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31.6/ http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc7/
<WeatherGod> Hey, just saw what might be a security report of the RSS feed
<WeatherGod> bug 482749
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482749 in software-center "software center does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482749
<WeatherGod> sorry
<WeatherGod> bug 482751
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482751 in firefox-3.5 ""MD5 Collisions Inc." (expried) fake SSL certificate is installed as standard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482751
<Symmetria> dtchen I had a coupla reports that there were some issues with 2.6.31, but no one was to specific, is it stable enough to run on a heavy production server or should I rather go to .30?
<dtchen_> Symmetria: I really don't know, I've only been following .32
<Symmetria> :) I'm a little scared of going to an RC kernel on a box that heavy loaded *lol* will try .30 tomorrow when i can reboot and see how it goes, otherwise will file a proper bug report
<maco> Symmetria: i dont have issues with 31, but id say avoid ext4 on a server...
<Symmetria> maco, thats running xfs
<hggdh> WeatherGod: not really a security issue, but a test CA cert should not be in by default
<Symmetria> (went xfs purely because I found it tended to perform better with the vast number of files on the system and the huge file churn)
<qense> WeatherGod: I'm not sure if it really is a security issue. As the reporter already said it probably isn't used anymore and isn't valid anymore. I would set the status to Triaged, the Status to Low. The package is ca-certificates though.
<WeatherGod> hggdh, ok just wanted to raise a flag on that
<WeatherGod> qense, gonna need someone to do that as I am only on bugsquad
<hggdh> WeatherGod: did you check the certificate is in?
<WeatherGod> Symmetria, I used to used xfs on a system of mine, but had nothing but trouble
<WeatherGod> Symmetria, although, it was a patched kernel to take that fs, so I don't know the source of the problems were
<Symmetria> weathergod *shrug* I got 2 15 terabyte systems on that machine, and another 3 10TB systems mounted using gluster that are xfs backended, no issues so far
<WeatherGod> hggdh, no, I haven't
<Symmetria> my issues all tend to be network speed/tcp window size related, other than that the box runs flawlessly
<Symmetria> heh, hoping to become the first african sourceforge mirror though so need to fix the network issues before I can do that :)
<WeatherGod> Symmetria, good.
<WeatherGod> Symmetria, don't worry, everyone will just think that it is the natural slowness of sourceforge
<qense> WeatherGod: I would check if the certificate really is installed by default. It could be that the reporter forgot he/she installed it him/herself.
<Symmetria> weathergod lol, trust me, things get a fair bit faster in .za once I mirror them, most people in .za have really really bad international bandwidth and plenty of local
<WeatherGod> qense, true, I'll check mine
<Symmetria> I just happen to have tons and tons of spare bandwidth to run a huge mirror inside .za to help people out with opensource content
<qense> WeatherGod: If you want to handle the bug so you can use it in your application, just do so. Someone here can then set the status to Triaged.
<WeatherGod> qense, I wanted to raise a flag on it, because I am no security expert, and wasn't sure if it should have been moved to CVE or something like that
<qense> ok
<qense> well, you say how you want to handle the bug
<WeatherGod> well, it isn't on 3.0, that much is for sure
<WeatherGod> and I don't see it for shiretoko
<mrand> WeatherGod: since it is an expired cert, I wouldn't think that it is a major concern.  Ignoring that though, do you see that cert in your 9.10 system?  I don't see it on my 9.10 Mythbuntu install.
<mrand> Perhaps he imported it somehow and forgot?
<WeatherGod> I am currently running 9.04, I don't like upgrading during a school semester
<WeatherGod> bad juju
<WeatherGod> mrand, I am beginning to suspect he imported and forgot... I am just starting up the vanilla FF3.5 from mozilla
<qense> WeatherGod: I can't find the certificate on Karmic either.
<qense> The bug is probably invalid in that case.
<qense> I'd suggest the reporter to clean his system of old certificate
<qense> s
<WeatherGod> agreed, it isn't on the vanilla ff3.5  either
<hggdh> well, folks, keep in mind that CA certificates come from the ca-certificates and ca-certificates-java packages, *not* from firefox
<joaopinto> hum, which package should I use to I file a bug for sound stopping when I switch to a VT, and resuming when I get back to X ?
<kklimonda> joaopinto: I'm not sure if it's a bug
<kklimonda> joaopinto: try to login in vt
<joaopinto> kklimonda, ah, it plays after login
<kklimonda> then it works as intended
<dtchen_> that is *not* a bug
<dtchen_> that's precisely how PA is supposed to work with ConsoleKit
<joaopinto> ok, the login is required for the PA privileges
<dtchen_> the foreground user has access to /dev/snd/ by design
<joaopinto> ok, problem resolved and understood, tks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-15
<brunogirin> Hi, I confirmed bug 446632 recently but I'm not sure how to take it forward so if someone could have a look and advise what the next step should be, that would be much appreciated
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446632 in blender "blender-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in GPU_state_init()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446632
<FFEMTcJ> hggdh: or anyone else.. I have something that should probably be wishlist, and I want to figure out if it would be something that we could get from debian the next time we sync.. Would someone be willing to talk me through it please? bug 482871
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482871 in libmpcdec "Please Update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482871
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: it's not in debian
<FFEMTcJ> would you walk me through how to check that please? I assume there is something similar to ubuntu packages that you looked at?
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: install devscripts if you don't have it
<FFEMTcJ> got it
<micahg> the command is rmadison PKGNAME for ubuntu and rmadison -u debian PKGNAME for debian
<micahg> I wishlisted it for you
<micahg> you might want to change the title to include the version
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: we generally don't touch packaging requests though except to flag as wishlist
<micahg> the status shoudl remain new until someone does soemthing with it
<FFEMTcJ> ok..
<mrand> funny part is that 1.2.6 is actually old.
<FFEMTcJ> now how about if it is something that we sync from debian?
<mrand> http://www.musepack.net/index.php?pg=src
<mrand> It's been out for 2.5 years and was replaced 6 months ago with Musepack SV8 libs & tools (r435)
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: then we especially don't touch it :)
<mrand> my feeling too.
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<fcuk112> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-user-dirs/+bug/381490 does the patch look ok? how do i know if a package should be sponsored by main or universe?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381490 in xdg-user-dirs "xdg-user-dirs has no man pages; URL in README is incorrect" [Medium,Confirmed]
<micahg> fcuk112: the place to ask about patches is in #ubuntu-motu, we just do triage in here
<fcuk112> micahg: ok thanks.
<FFEMTcJ> should wishlist be removed if somethings invalid?
<_Narc_> hggdh: Hello, it's me again, sorry. Could you tell me how do I uninstall the -15 proposed kernel updates you told me to test yesterday, and go back to -14 (besides booting on it on grub)
<FFEMTcJ> could someone please wishlist 483001
<FFEMTcJ> bug 483001
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483001 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Wayland" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483001
<yofel_> _Narc_: disable the proposed repository, remove the -15 packages and downgrade the meta packages
<yofel_> or just set grub to always boot -14
<_Narc_> yofel_: oh, thank you, I was googling desperately. I already disabled proposed, but how to know exactly which packages to remove, I checked in the history but they're mixed up with "normal" updates.
<mrand> FFEMTcJ: If the bug were to become valid again somehow, would it likely be a wishlist item?  If so, it is ok to leave it as invalid + wishlist.   No need to clear the wishlist aspect.  (BTW, 483001 done)
<_Narc_> bug 478473
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478473 in linux "Unsupported FM and Analog TV card Avermedia Super 007" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478473
<qense> Where on earth can I find the toggle for making bugs public?
<qense> The LP devs sure did a good job hiding it.
<dtchen_> which bug?
<m4rtin> top right hand corner
<qense> dtchen_: any bug m4rtin: I can't find it there.
<m4rtin> qense: where it says "This report is public" I see a little yellow edit circle next to it - click that
<qense> I don't see the edit icon there.
<qense> That's weird
<m4rtin> I can definitely see it on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/449349
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449349 in bash-completion "regression for completing remote files/dirs over ssh" [Medium,Confirmed]
<m4rtin> are you logged in?
<qense> I am logged in, I am a LP beta tester and a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol
<qense> but I can't see the edit button
<m4rtin> weird
<qense> yep
<m4rtin> well, sorry, I can't say further than that
<qense> no point, thanks for your help anyway
<m4rtin> np
<dtchen_> JS enabled, correct?
<dtchen_> on edge, the icon is to the right of the text
<qense> I'm using Chromium, maybe that's what causes this.
<qense> yes
<qense> it does show up in FF
<kklimonda> qense: it is
<kklimonda> there is even bug reported
<qense> ah
<zorael> If I have a bug very likely caused by the same kernel behavior as causes LP #415023, should I post about it as a comment or create a new bug report and mark it as a duplicate? I have a small video clip describing it I want to attach, and I'm not sure where I should put it.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 415023 in hal-info "brightness is broken on MSI WIND U100" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415023
<dtchen_> zorael: create a dupe
<dtchen_> zorael: we'll undupe as appropriate
<zorael> dtchen_: It is essentially about both the kernel and the hardware generating brightness up/down keypresses, causing them to trigger eachother and race. My bug is that when the screen tries to dpms off/suspend/standby, it also generates three keypresses, simulating activity and instantly wakes the screen. What package should I file that against? It's technically not hal-info, as the other bug has been ascribed to. More of either a
<zorael> kernel issue, or with the "xsync extension" which in this case would need to ignore brightness key events when monitoring for activity.
<dtchen_> zorael: it affects linux. start there.
<amit_sharma> dtchen_, hi..this is abt bug 477154
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477154 in alsa-driver "When headphones are plugged in, the speaker does not get muted automatically." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477154
<amit_sharma> i tried the last action items....but it seems once reboot happens no changes remained saved in config files....
<dtchen_> amit_sharma: values echoes to sysfs do not persist across a reboot
<dtchen_> amit_sharma: also, I don't have time right this moment to look, but did the actual hint do anything after a reconfig?
<amit_sharma> dtchen_, i rebooted system once echoed hint...didn
<amit_sharma> did not tested before reboot
<amit_sharma> dtchen_,thanks for helping..once u have time...just have a look at the output u asked for.....
<_Narc_> dtchen: I just saw this in my syslog, thought maybe it could help you. http://paste.ubuntu.com/319334/
<dtchen_> _Narc_: we already know that HDA is crap
<dtchen_> _Narc_: it's a red herring; don't pay attention to it
<_Narc_> dtchen_: Haha, okay, sorry
<kklimonda> dtchen_: so if hda is crap what is the good, cheap sound card right now?
<dtchen_> kklimonda: anything not HDA?
<dtchen_> DistroRelease: Ubuntu 10.05
<dtchen_> ^^^^ huh?
<dtchen_> (bug 483114)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483114 in pulseaudio "Pulse volume control does not manage ALSA master volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483114
<hggdh> prophetic?
<nigel_nb> hey hggdh
<nigel_nb> is it normal practice for errors in ubuntu documentation to be logged as bugs?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes they are bugs
<hggdh> hi nigel_nb
<hggdh> :-)
<nigel_nb> :)
<qense> What thing is responsible for making Nautilus flag a device as bearing music?
<qense> I've got a bug where that happened when the device didn't have any music capabilities.
<nigel_nb> hggdh: this is bug 483149
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483149 in ubuntu-docs "Type cmd.exe in run is bad pratice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483149
<mr_steve> qense, I think it's Nautilus itself.
<qense> ok, thanks. I'll have a look at that
<mr_steve> Has anyone noticed a lot of bugs being filed against Firefox, which aren't Firefox bugs? I think people are getting confused. Probably hitting the first "Report a problem" menuitem they see..
 * yofel thinks that too
<yofel> there are a lot of bugs reported against yelp
<mr_steve> Maybe the menuitem should be "Report a problem with <APPNAME>"
<mr_steve> I'm thinking about filing a bug, but I'm not sure what package to file against. Or maybe it should be on brainstorm? Dunno.
<Tiibiidii> either way i think it's a bug: it makes the users prefer to wait for it to be fixed (hence disregarding important security updates), or it's indeed a problem, and so it shouldn't happen so often
<Tiibiidii> but i'm not sure on what the problem is
<dtchen_> Tiibiidii: what's the context? I'm missing everything prior to 13:04 (14 minutes ago)
<Tiibiidii> uh
<Tiibiidii> i'll type it again
<dtchen_> thank you
<Tiibiidii>  one question: since karmic beta, i noticed that upgrade manager offers partial upgrades (i read on the forums that these shouldn't be done, so i obviously never did)... those never happened through previous ubuntu betas, but i didn't bother...
<Tiibiidii> but now i saw these partial upgrades even while karmic's stable (and not only on my computer!)
<Tiibiidii> i read that it may happen if some packages aren't uploaded fine... but whatever it's the reason, by "apt-get updat"ing one or two days later its said that it should be fixed
<Tiibiidii> so i'm wondering... is this partial upgrades thing a cautious warning that was simply added to avoid eventual problems (so the partial upgrades were happening even before but they weren't notified), or is it a problem of the karmic repositories/regression in apt? (right now i haven't upgraded from some days... and it's proposing 96 updates, but i'm refraining to do this because of the partial update warning)
<Tiibiidii> either way i think it's a bug: it makes the users prefer to wait for it to be fixed (hence disregarding important security updates), or it's indeed a problem, and so it shouldn't happen so often
<Tiibiidii> but i'm not sure on what the problem is
<dtchen_> Tiibiidii: do you have the Pre-release updates option checked in System > Administration > Software Sources ?
<dtchen_> (aka karmic-proposed)
<Tiibiidii> no
<Tiibiidii> nor proposed, nor backports (before changing my laptop, aka before 9.04 i was actually used to activate even backports... and even then i didn't ever saw any of those partial upgrades warning)
<dtchen_> it's unlikely to be an error repository-/pocket-side
<Tiibiidii> but i have some ppa active if it's important
<dtchen_> ...
<dtchen_> yes, that's important.
<dtchen_> Disable the PPAs first, then update again
<Tiibiidii> (virtualbox, opera, chromium-daily, and medibuntu)
<Tiibiidii> hovewer the problematic packages aren't the ones from the ppas...
<Tiibiidii> (now i'll try disabling the ppa/external repositories)
<dtchen_> yes, then pastebin the output from aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<Tiibiidii> ok: found the problem (maybe update-manager could have suggested this)... removing eclipse-platform-dbgsym solved the issue (i installed that for an eclipse bug report)
<Tiibiidii> ok, tried reinstalling the dbgsym... and indeed update-manager (by accepting the partial-upgrade) proposes to remove the dbgsym... thank you dtchen (however i wonder what was the problem with the partial upgrade on that other computer)
<WeatherGod> I have a suggestion about the roadmap idea mentioned yesterday
<WeatherGod> maybe it is already done, but I think we should have co-operation with the testing groups to let them know of the most common issues to look for before a release
<WeatherGod> maybe have something like "HugDays" where we look to see if certain problems exists in a beta
<WeatherGod> we could call it "RugDays"... (looking for bugs in the rug)
<WeatherGod> **cricket, cricket**
<qense> WeatherGod: good cooperation with the testing team is indeed a good point
<karl_> Is there anyone here that can pass along information upstream to someone who cares about booting into Ubutu instal cds?
<dtchen_> karl_: probably. What's the issue?
<karl_> Well in Karmic final there was a bug that affected many of our Foundations computers.
<karl_> The problem has been fixed, but I would like to pass some information on upstream.  Is that possible?
<WeatherGod> qense, mind helping me out with a update-manager problem?
<WeatherGod> found it in two reports already
<qense> ok
<qense> what's the problem?
<dtchen_> karl_: in the installer? Check #ubuntu-installer.
<WeatherGod> qense, look at bug 481846
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481846 in update-manager "update manager crashes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481846
<karl_> Ok I will but I feel that I am being passed around from group to group.  Thank you for your help.
<WeatherGod> I suggested the same fix for another person, but they reported that it didn't work
<WeatherGod> qense, the screenshot in that report gives much more info
<WeatherGod> btw, can anyone suggest a good tab manager plugin/addon for firefox
<WeatherGod> since starting triaging, I have been using tabs much more than I am used to
<qense> the problem with this is that the parts of the software you're reporting the bug against has to be up-to-date
<qense> That isn't the case here, because the updater doesn't work.
<yofel> WeatherGod: if you don't want to risk  loosing them on crash you could try session manager
<qense> FF should remember them by default on crashes
 * yofel is using more tabs than he can handle too ^^
<WeatherGod> it isn't crashes I am worried about, it is just having so many tabs
<WeatherGod> and such a small screen
<WeatherGod> qense, why won't the updater work?
<qense> if the traces are good enough you can confirm the bugs and let the developers handle it
<qense> maybe opening a task for the Update Manager project as well
<qense> so the developers see it
<WeatherGod> so it might not be a package issue?
<qense> well, it crashes
<qense> What made you think it was a package issue? Maybe I forgot a clue.
<WeatherGod> well, the error message says that certain packages must be *upgraded* before the update
<qense> that is just how apport is designed
<qense> you can't report a bug against an old package
<WeatherGod> and I think both reporters had upgraded from 9.04
<qense> because it may have been solved in the newer package
<WeatherGod> that's silly, because only the upgrade manager could possibly know that a package is outdated
<WeatherGod> why would there be such a restriction?
<qense> the update-manager is just a front-end for the package system
<qense> everyone can read the files and look if there is a newer version online
<qense> however, it is a problem because now we don't ahve the trace
<qense> although if I'm correct that's already a bug against apport
<WeatherGod> anyway, maybe I should have them try updating using synaptic
<qense> you could try that
<WeatherGod> it would at least help determine where the bug lies
<qense> and afterwards let them report the bug again with the .crash file in /var/crash
<WeatherGod> yeah
<WeatherGod> I'll first see if synaptic gets the job done.  If not, then try the command line
<WeatherGod> then go back to seeing what happened to the update manager
<qense> sounds good
<WeatherGod> thanks for the help
<qense> yw
<WeatherGod> just noticed something... synaptic uses the word "Upgrade" when it should use "Update"
<qense> is there a clear definition for that?
<WeatherGod> I think using the terms interchangably might confuse users
<qense> that's probably true
<yofel> tell that to apt-get ...
<WeatherGod> well, one of the bug reports was confused by it
<WeatherGod> I always thought there was a clear definition
<qense> maybe we have/should
<jtniehof> I think there are two clear definitions....
<WeatherGod> yeah, I always envisioned upgrade as being between major releases, while update being for minor releases
<jtniehof> I can't imagine the thought process that went into the apt commands: "Okay, update, that's obvious, then there's upgrade...good, good...so the next thing should be...er...I already used upgrade....dist-upgrade!"
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> I come from using yum, so it wasn't very complicated
<yofel> well, apt-get is designed for debian where those definitions actually make sense
<yofel> in ubuntu it indeed is somewhat confusing
<WeatherGod> and then you have ArchLinux, I think, that always does rolling updates
<micahg> I think it's update the cache and upgrade packages
<jtniehof> arch: for when gentoo is too easy :)
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> so, we can't agree on a definition of the two terms?
<yofel> WeatherGod: well, you'll probably fail trying to rewrite apt, but maybe someone could make a GUI specifiaction
<yofel> *specification
<jtniehof> I think synaptic's consistent with apt, it's just the Ubuntu update-manager that's different
<WeatherGod> possibly, which is ok, so long as the distinction is clear
<yofel> I think so too, but since a normal user won't use apt-get but rather update-manager and synaptic maybe those too should use the same definitions
<WeatherGod> most users who will be confused by that won't regularlly use synaptic
<WeatherGod> I think the Software-Center and Update Manager should be written under that specificiation
<WeatherGod> those are going to be the applications that the users will regularly see
<WeatherGod> synaptic is going to become one of those tools that act as a backup
<mr_steve> Is there anyone who could have a look at #483159? I believe there's enough info to mark it triaged.
<mr_steve> bug #483159
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483159 in libpam-mount "pam_mount trying to unmount my auto-mounted encrypted partitions every hour via CRON" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483159
<WeatherGod> mr_steve, I would say that it has enough info to be actionable... however I can't mark things as triaged
<mr_steve> Nice to have a 2nd opinion anyway. I just thought I'd throw it out there for someone from bugcontrol to notice later
 * micahg is  looking at the upstream report now
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> I guess there's enough here
<micahg> mr_steve: what importance do you think it should be set at?
<mr_steve> I'm not sure, probably medium, since it's not causing data loss, but definitely obnoxious. Unmounting filesystems at random and such.
<micahg> mr_steve: agreed, marking Medium -> Triaged
<mr_steve> awesome, thanks
<micahg> mr_steve: done
<micahg> thanks for Triaging!
<mr_steve> I think I'm going to try to apply for bugcontrol soon. I like triage, and it's good practice for the helpdesk job I'll inevitably have after college
<micahg> indeed, well, keep up the good work
<dtchen_> is there a Dominic Stadler present?
<dtchen_> sigh.
<WeatherGod> did X11 change in Karmic?
<WeatherGod> just found a bug report here, and the person doesn't have a xorg.conf file
<dtchen_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf hasn't been created since 9.04 at least
<maxb> It is no longer required to have one.
<WeatherGod> ah, ok, didn't know that
<WeatherGod> my Jaunty has one
<WeatherGod> go figure
<dtchen_> as does mine, because I use Nvidia
<dtchen_> (not to mention my adding other options)
<WeatherGod> I have an EeePC, and I don't remember needing to do modifications
<WeatherGod> except maybe speed and other sensitivity things through the GUI
<dtchen_> in a more ideal world, you wouldn't need one at all
<WeatherGod> but, how is xorg handling the information now?
<WeatherGod> defaults?
<dtchen_> yes, thanks to evdev
<WeatherGod> ah
<WeatherGod> haven't read up on that
<dtchen_> well, hal to be more precise
<mr_steve> Autoconfiguration. I've found it useful to run X -configure to generate an xorg.conf, which should be the same as the autoconfig X is using
<dtchen_> hal > udev, really
<WeatherGod> but, I thought hal is being deprecated?
<dtchen_> see above
<WeatherGod> ok, must be getting it all backwards
<WeatherGod> so, hal will replace udev and will work with devicekit?
<dtchen_> other way around
<dtchen_> everything is being migrated toward udev with *kit-specific bits for now
<dtchen_> there's a halsectomy page on the Ubuntu wiki
<WeatherGod> halsectomy?
<dtchen_> wiki/Halsectomy
<WeatherGod> yeah, found it... just a funny word
<dtchen_> what's a migration without pain^Whumour?
<dtchen_> in other news, bug descriptions consisting of "waht" make me sad.
<WeatherGod> remember, migration is very similar to migranes
<WeatherGod> or "I don't know, it just came up"
<mr_steve> WeatherGod, I've seen a ton of those
<mr_steve> Especially for kernel oops'
<WeatherGod> yeah, something needs to be done about those
<WeatherGod> most users have no freaking clue what to do, but at least they might feel better that the computer took care of it themselves
<mr_steve> I thought the default for oops's was to use the first line of oopstext as the title, I think people are changing it before submitting
<mr_steve> I usually just change 'em to the oops message
<WeatherGod> good idea
<mr_steve> It's much easier to find possible dupes that way, too
<WeatherGod> interesting bug report... bug 482906
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482906 in ubuntu "RockRidge format causes invalid ISOs (truncated filenames) when burned/read from Windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482906
<WeatherGod> no way for me to confirm it, though
<micahg> WeatherGod: mr_steve: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelOops
<mr_steve> Indeed. Apport/kerneloops seem pretty good about sending the appropriate info. It seems the main thing to do is ask the basic "what were you doing, what happens when you do it again?" questions
<mr_steve> If that info isn't already in the report
<phenom> Ok, another issue after upgrading to Karmic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8323583#post8323583
<phenom> When switching to a virtual terminal, the screen flashes, and I get the cursor effect described in that post.
<bcurtiswx> is there a tag for bugs with workarounds in them?
<dtchen_> "spam"?
<bcurtiswx> thanks dan.....
<bcurtiswx> I Wish all those going to UDS the best!!
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-15
<paultag> if anyone knows about it, there's a bug I think is digikam's issue ( bug #675351 ). One love.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675351 in digikam (Ubuntu) "libgphoto doesn't work with digikam (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675351
<penguin42> paultag: Odd isn't it
<paultag> penguin42, aye.
<paultag> penguin42, I doubt it's a rules issue, and I'm not convinced it's gphoto
<paultag> needs the love of someone who knows their stuff about libgphoto etc :)
 * penguin42 doesn't know what the interface between gphoto and the apps looks like so I wouldn't like to guess which side the problem is on
<paultag> :)
<micahg> AbhiJit: it's usually good to only have one issue per bug
<AbhiJit> micahg, its wish list actually
<AbhiJit> micahg, should again edit it now and create 3 new bugs?
<micahg> AbhiJit: indeed, but if the wishes are completed separately, it's messy unless there's one issue per bug
<micahg> AbhiJit: I would suggest yes
<AbhiJit> ok
<micahg> AbhiJit: also, this package is maintained in Debian, so you should check for existing wishlist bugs there, if you don't find them, feel free to and note the LP bug # as well
<AbhiJit> yeah
<AbhiJit> micahg, done.
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pastebinit/+bugs?field.status:list=NEW
<AbhiJit> hi om26er
<AbhiJit> hey guys
<AbhiJit> anyone can please set this importance to wishlist?
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pastebinit/+bug/675410
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675410 in pastebinit (Ubuntu) "cant change default web site (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pastebinit/+bug/675412
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675412 in pastebinit (Ubuntu) "cant open pastebint address in web browser (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pastebinit/+bug/675406
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675406 in pastebinit (Ubuntu) "cant change pastebin web site (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> !ping
<ubot2> pong
<om26er> AbhiJit, here here ;)
<AbhiJit> om26er, :)
<AbhiJit> om26er, can you set the importance please?
<micahg> !patience | AbhiJit
<om26er> you should send it upstream?
<ubot2> AbhiJit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AbhiJit> om26er, i dont have that much time. :( i need to go now.
<AbhiJit> micahg, ok
<om26er> project is on lp
<micahg> om26er: I suggested that already
 * om26er heads to doctor sorry AbhiJit :(
<AbhiJit> ??
<AbhiJit> :s
<micahg> AbhiJit: ah, that's a better suggestion, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/pastebinit for duplicates
<AbhiJit> ok
<penguin42> anyone got the ATI binary only drivers installed - I'm trying to help someone with a bug who has them
<AbhiJit> w
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> who is Rolf Leggewie
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> but what do you need?
<AbhiJit> BUGabundo,  i want to talk to him
<BUGabundo> you can see that in his wiki or LP page
<AbhiJit> BUGabundo, this is now second user who is high level contributor and still he hasnt givent his wiki address or irc nick on lp. when i was about to join bug team i told to do all this things like school student
<BUGabundo> AbhiJit: https://launchpad.net/~r0lf
<AbhiJit> is it our policy to treat canonical working contributors specially?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<AbhiJit> create wiki write irc nick
<BUGabundo> but yes, its missing in there
<AbhiJit> once i wasnt updated my irc nick and one op scolded me for this
<BUGabundo> send him an message via LP
<BUGabundo> no need to threaten anyone
<BUGabundo> we are a community
<BUGabundo> there are guidelines and a code of condut
<AbhiJit> there are.
<BUGabundo> that's it, AFAIK and as far as I care
<AbhiJit> but do they apply to canonical working contributors? or only to me?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> lunch
<BUGabundo> bbl
<AbhiJit> bye
<leighman> heya, what should I file a problem with printing from an hp printer under? hplip?
<micahg> leighman: yeah, that sounds good
<devildante> leighman: for future reference...
<devildante> !support | leighman
<ubot2> leighman: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<micahg> leighman: no, this is the correct place for that type of question
<micahg> devildante: we help to file bugs here as well
<devildante> micahg: it seemed to me like a support question
<micahg> leighman: if you need a how-to, devildante's links would be the way to go
<devildante> oh nvm
<charlie-tca> devildante: it is a "how do I find the right package to file a bug against" question
<devildante> I didn't read the part about "file a problem"
<devildante> stupid me
<devildante> sorry all :(
<charlie-tca> :-)
<leighman> okay, thanks
<njin> pedro_: hello guitarist fellow, how are you? bug 673593
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673593 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Keyboards layouts are drawn incorrectly (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673593
<pedro_> hello njin!, i'm good thanks. what about you?
<njin> pedro_: better than passed weeks, thanks
<pedro_> njin, the bug needs to be reassigned to xkeyboard-config
<njin> pedro_: ok and for the upstream there's nothing for X
<pedro_> njin, what do you mean?
<njin> pedro_: NOTHING
<njin> sorry
<njin> caps-lock
<pedro_> no worries :-)
<njin> i don't see screen when type
<njin> pedro_: done, thanks
<pedro_> njin, thank you for helping :-)
<sense> Say, I've got a bug that is fixed in Maverick but not in Lucid, what process do I follow to propose to patch the Lucid version as well? Use 'Nominate for Release'?
<yofel> that falls under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jcastro> hey bdmurray, chromium would like a status qa page now too. :)
<sense> yofel: thanks
<bdmurray> jcastro: yes, I heard that and did it
<jcastro> oh, jawesome
<sense> vish: Could you please make sure your full name at Launchpad is more than just 'Vish', so I can find your account and add it to <https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship-group-alpha>? Launchpad is swarmed by Vishes. :)
<devildante> lol
<sense> There are 13 pages of Vishes when you search for Vish.
<devildante> he should be named vishnoo, I suppose
<sense> That wouldn't be enough, I'm afraid.
<vish> sense: hey! this is me : https://launchpad.net/~vish ;)
<sense> vish: I know, but I can't search for username only when adding people to a team.
<sense> So I get every Vish there is.
<devildante> why searching? type exactly vish
<sense> There are 17 pages when I type vish
<vish> bad lp search! it doesnt know me!!!
<sense> Mostly 'vishal's, though.
<sense> I think I may have found you in the results. Lets try.
 * devildante just realizes he doesn't know vish's real name
<vish> sense: yea, previously my lp id was drkvi  and no one ever found me :D
<devildante> or is it really Vishnoo?
<vish> yup
<sense> Wrong vish
<devildante> that sounds a little fishy :p
<sense> I added the wrong Vish to the team.
<sense> Now I deactivated him.
<sense> vish: I'll set the team to restricted and you apply, shall we do that?
<sense> moderated
<sense> https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship-group-alpha
<vish> sure..
<devildante> what's the purpose of that group?
<sense> We want to test mentoring in groups.
<vish> sense: i recently hid my email id i think that is making matters worse?
<sense> Could be.
<sense> vish: You could publicise your @ubuntu.com address on Launchpad, that can be guessed anyway.
<vish> sense: applied
<sense> vish: Fixed, thank you!
<vish> sense: thnx
<sense> yw
<sense> hggdh, bdmurray, vish: I created <https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship-group-alpha> on Launchpad, now we need to add students. Does anyone of you have students that can be added to the team? If you would be so kind to add your own students to the team after having informed them.
<vish> sense: yea, there was the problem, ever since the UDS i'v been getting mails both ways 1.via contact user and 2.via the mail id[s] displayed on lp , and too many people kept sending me dup mails so i thought hiding it would be better for a while..
<sense> that is sensible
<hggdh> sense: will move mine over
<sense> hggdh: great, thanks
<sense> Argh, people in bug #627744 start to think that Sandy's PPA contains a fix, whereas he is just propagating his "clean" PPA.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627744 in tomboy (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "Tomboy note names are blank in the Application Indicator fallback menu (affects: 16) (dups: 2) (heat: 110)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627744
<charlie-tca> sense: will test the actual fix in proposed
<sense> good
<charlie-tca> just doing a clean maverick install to test with
<sense> persia: This is my questions regarding my account merge: <https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/119712>. You told me to tell you, so now I do.
<sense> charlie-tca: Thanks for your verification! However, did you mean to say "Unfortunately, this version does include the fix in -proposed..." or actually Unfortunately, this version does NOT include the fix in -proposed..."?
<charlie-tca> gone?
<wolffu> Do I need to wait until I'm approved to the bugsquad (in launchpad) before requesting a mentor?
<bbordwell> wolffu, I think it would be fine to request a mentor before being approved provided you have met all of the requirements here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad, as long as  you have done that and are willing to help you will be accepted
<wolffu> bbordwell, Yes, I met the requirements. Thanks for the info.
<bbordwell> Where can I find the scheduled bug control/bug squad meetings, I lost all of my bug control related links recently
<devildante> bbordwell: it's always the second tuesday of the month
<bbordwell> devildante, thank you I just found that, I never seem to be able to make them and I am hoping to get to one soon
<devildante> bbordwell: we all forget some things sometimes ;)
<devildante> joaopinto: is it me or did you join the room twice in a row?
<joaopinto> hi, xchat restart
<devildante> ah
<devildante> but how can two irc clients share the same nickname?
<yofel> bdmurray: could you update the next meeting time in the topic? next should be dec 14th I think.
<devildante> yep, 14 Dec
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 14 Dec | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<devildante> thank you, bdmurray :)
<bdmurray> no problem
<bdmurray> thanks for the reminder! ;-)
<yofel> thanks :)
<rusivi> Quick comment about bug triage/reporting, one thing that would really help filter bugs is if apport auto-grabs BIOS version, computer mfg & model (assuming OEM and not custom built) and/or requiring OP to provide this information in the initial bug report. Just wanted to bounce this on the chat see what you all thought.
<penguin42> I think it sometimes does get automatically grabbed
<rusivi> penguin42: Do you have an example bug where this occurs?
<penguin42> I think for an X or linux bug does
<penguin42> rusivi: Yeh if you look at my bug 657299
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657299 in linux (Ubuntu) "Resume failure: WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/fs/dcache.c:72 __d_free 0x57/0x60() (affects: 1) (heat: 86)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657299
<penguin42> rusivi: You'll see it's got the BIOS reported vendor and product name
<charlie-tca> that only applies to certain types of bugs.
<penguin42> rusivi: It's also got lspci, loads of acpi info, boot messages etc - yeh it applies to bugs in packages which are likely to be hardware related; I think it can be added to any package if the apport guys want to
<charlie-tca> Many of the bug reports can be reproduced on any hardware, so having those will only make more text in the report, not actually helping to triage it.
<rusivi> penguin42 / charlie-tca: Ok, ty for your responses.
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Don't suppose you have Radeon with closed driver do you?
<charlie-tca> I do, but I can't make it work in maverick
<penguin42> ah I just wanted to know what /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so pointed to on a system with the clsoed driver
<charlie-tca> sorry. I pulled it so I could use the system
<penguin42> hey no problem - I also use the free driver and was just trying to triage a bug from someone with the closed one
<charlie-tca> Hard to do when it won't work with the latest release here
<penguin42> yeh - I always stick with the open one
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-16
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> hello
<AbhiJit> anyone pleasee triage this bug:
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/675887
<AbhiJit> ubot2, is sleeping
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675887 in firefox (Ubuntu) "download dialog box disturbs in firefox (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Factoid 'is sleeping' not found
<AbhiJit> where is stlsaint?
<blemish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/671178
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671178 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[CA0106 - CA0106] ALSA test tone not correctly played back (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<blemish> This bug is driving me insane :-(
<xteejx> bug 210876 - although basilisk2 shows on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/basilisk2 that it is in maverick and natty... help1?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 210876 in basilisk2 (Ubuntu) "BasiliskII has no networking because NetDriver 'sheet_net.c' doesn't compile on Gutsy/kernel 2.6.22 (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210876
<xteejx> !?
<njin> hello to all, when apport retrace mark a bug as a duplicate of a private report Why it ask to look at the other report ? bug 675875
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675875 in ubuntu "apport retracing service tells me to view a private bug report (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675875
<seb128> njin, it just indicates it's a duplicate
<njin> seb128: yes, but have no sense to tell the reporter to look into a private report
<xteejx> njin: It's an automated messgae
<seb128> njin, the retracer doesn't know you don't have access to the other bug
<xteejx> Members of Bug Control do, so you can just come in here if it hasn't been checked for private info and we can change it
<njin> xteejx: my opinion is that this is a bug, when a report is private and the reporter cannot see it, apport retrace have to look at thisù
<xteejx> njin: Then you need to file a bug against Launchpad itself, not Ubuntu
<seb128> njin, it's a wishlist to update the comment yes
<njin> yes,
<seb128> njin, it's normal that you don't have access, it would be a security issue if filing a duplicate was enough to gain access to a private bug
<seb128> but to be honest it seems non trivial work for little benefit
<njin> yes i know  that, but isn't right to send that message
<seb128> it's not likely to change any time
<njin> ok, then assign to launchpad and ask for wishlist
<xteejx> you reported a bug against Ubuntu, we can't change that. You need to report a bug against Launchpad itself
<seb128> njin, it's not a launchpad bug
<xteejx> seb128: Ignore me :)
<njin> ok, i close the report repling to the reporter
<seb128> the retracer is a service running out of launchpad
<seb128> you can reassign to apport if you want
<seb128> the retracing code is in the apport source
<njin> uhm, apport is a package
<seb128> yes
<njin> ok, i mark as invalid repling that the other report contain private date visible only to developers
<xteejx> njin: Yes, and the source for the retracer is in that source
<xteejx> bug 643486 checked and changed to Public
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643486 in nautilus-share (Ubuntu) "Nautilus crashed when trying to share a large folder (92GB) (affects: 4) (dups: 3) (heat: 34)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643486
<blemish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/671178
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671178 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[CA0106 - CA0106] ALSA test tone not correctly played back (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<njin> already solved ?
<hggdh> JFo: is it possible to keep bug 675613 open for a while?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675613 in linux (Ubuntu) "dpkg hangs during sync under 2.6.32-25-server kernel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675613
<JFo> hi hggdh let me take a wquick look
<JFo> err quick rather
<hggdh> any type of look is good ;-)
<JFo> :-)
<JFo> sure, we can leave that one for a bit
<JFo> even though he isn't on Ubuntu, I think the issue could be valid
<JFo> or rather it is possible for us to see it as well
<JFo> plus, his data will be valuable
<hggdh> JFo: yes, this is what I thought. But... since I was throwing a bug on your lap, I wanted your view on it
<JFo> ah, no problem. Thanks for the head's up
<JFo> :)
<hggdh> you are absolutely welcome :-)
<njin> hello, can someone verify if pressing esc during boot call grub setting screen? for me don't work and i'm sure i've got three kernel installed
<JFo> should be a shift key iirc
<JFo> been a while since I did that though
<JFo> actually quite some time now that I think about it
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<njin> I've tested on two pc and there's no way to escape from boot
<shadeslayer> afaik its via shift
<jcastro> pedro_: around?
<sense> persia: According to <https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/119712> pressing the confirm button of a merge request over and over again is the only way to complete it.
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<njin> ok it is via shift, then we have to update this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Freeze%20during%20boot%20or%20shutdown%20screen
<charlie-tca> njin: you are right. I believe karmic used esc, but am not sure of that. Lucid used right-shift, and maverick uses shift
<charlie-tca> and it is called "hold the key, instead of just hitting it"
<njin> charlie-tca: can I modify ?
<njin> that page
<charlie-tca> Yes, but be specific for the releases. right-shift applies to 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 at this time
<njin> charlie-tca: ok, thanks
<charlie-tca> Thank you for catching that.
<njin> charlie-tca: then instead of usplash is plymouth from lucid >
<yofel> shift applies to karmic 9.10 too, since that's the release we started using grub2
<yofel> good you found that though :)
<pedro_> hello jcastro! sorry was having lunch
<seb128> pedro_, hey pedro_
<seb128> pedro_, how are you?
<seb128> pedro_, did you get over your cold?
<njin> charlie-tca:done
<njin> yofel:thanks
<pedro_> hello seb128! I'm good, thanks!. yeah i got over that ubuflu, long time without catching one...
<pedro_> seb128, how are you doing? enjoying the cold weather? :-P
<seb128> pedro_, yeah, cold is nice ;-) I'm fine thanks
<njin> pedro_: hello, here i'm singing "it's raining again"
<pedro_> njin, hello! hehe, here he said that 'it's raining roasted ducks'
<njin> klol
<jcastro> pedro_: I need two things
<jcastro> 1) a banshee bug day
<jcastro> and 2) https://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?query=product:banshee%20whiteboard:ubuntu
<jcastro> there's no way that there are only 4 feature parity bugs
<ScottK> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gcc-linaro/+bug/675347 somehow got a patch tag added by your script.  I removed it, but thought you'd want to know about a false positive.
<jcastro> so I was thinking of putting out a mail asking for people to file feature parity bugs
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675347 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "volatile int causes inline assembly build failure (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed]
<jcastro> pedro_: so my question is, how would we do that?
<jcastro> should we ask people to file them in lp, go through them all and then send the ones we care about upstream or ... ?
 * ScottK would not recommend asking users to bombard upstream directly.
<jcastro> ScottK: well, they're keen on getting these bugs, but right, not without a pedro-filter
<bdmurray> ScottK: it got tagged because it has an attachment that is flagged as a patch
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.  I'll fix that too then.
<pedro_> jcastro, for the first  , i can organize one for next week
<jcastro> pedro_: that would be brilliant
<pedro_> jcastro, asking people to file them on lp sounds fine to me, we can then filter those
<jcastro> pedro_: lmk when and I will tell upstream
<jcastro> pedro_: ok is this something we can do as part of bug  day you think?
<pedro_> jcastro, totally :-)
<hggdh> +1
<jcastro> pedro_: ok so like, what's the procedure then?
<pedro_> jcastro, ok i've scheduled the bug day
<jcastro> link me up!
<jcastro> should we have a tag or something for feature-parity bugs?
<pedro_> lets work on the page next week and with the same announcement we say ' hey btw we need parity bugs please go ahead and file those!'
<pedro_> jcastro, we could use that one 'feature-parity'
<vish> pedro_: hi, you admin the BC list right? is there any way you add mail filters to  a team's mailing list?
<vish> or hggdh too..
<pedro_> vish, hello, no idea if those can be added
<vish> :(
<pedro_> the admin interface is trough LP and  i haven't seeing those options
<micahg> vish: why would we do that?
<vish> micahg: nah not for the BC team, but i'm trying to find out how to do that  for another new team..
<vish> pedro_: k, thx..
<pedro_> no problem
<njin> I'm searching an idea for installing hardy on spark bug 675343
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675343 in ubuntu "8.04 Hardy and 9.04 Jaunty installation fails on SPARC (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675343
 * micahg saw that bug and ran
<njin> *ran away ?
<micahg> njin: sparc hasn't worked well for a while
<micahg> from what I've heard
<njin> i think from hardy
<micahg> njin: you might want to make sure the user has a SPARC ISO: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04/release/
<micahg> the ports archive certainly has hardy still
<njin> micahg: I ask for
<njin> micahg thaks
<njin> *thanks
<micahg> njin: you also might want to edit 9.04 out of the title and note it's EOL
<njin> micahg:ok, yes
<vish> pedro_: another question, how do you guys 'allow' mails to the list? is it possible to delete mails received mails to the list? from the list archive?
<pedro_> vish, by going to lp.net/~team/+mailinglist-moderate
<pedro_> vish, i don't know if there's another way to administrate the emails on the queue
<pedro_> but that's the page lp sends you when an email is waiting on the queue
<vish> pedro_: cool, so you can allow from that link, can you also delete a mail?
<pedro_> and yes you can delete, approve, set on hold, etc
<vish> hmm..
<vish> pedro_: thanks.. :)
<pedro_> vish, you're welcome
<jcastro> pedro_: ok so where's the wiki page for the bugday? Mind if I start announcing it, etc.?
<pedro_> jcastro, i guess is too soon to announce it
<jcastro> is it written down yet?
<pedro_> jcastro, i cannot create the page for the bug day because it will make the bugday tool to not work
<jcastro> oh I see
<jcastro> so what day can I tell upstream?
<pedro_> jcastro, Friday 19th
<jcastro> ok
<pedro_> jcastro, i'll create the page that day too
<pedro_> it should be something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101125
 * micahg wonders what we're having a bugday for
<pedro_> micahg, this thursday for GPM and next one for Banshee
<micahg> pedro_: very cool, I might want to schedule a bug day if I ever get the Mozilla bug docs rewritten :)
<pedro_> ;-)
<charlie-tca> 25th is an American Holiday - Thanksgiving
<charlie-tca> micahg: why not a couple? one for firefox, one for thunderbird?
<micahg> charlie-tca: actually, I was going to do a whole month ;)
<micahg> probably Feb, we have 3 FF sources + thunderbird
<micahg> about 3800 bugs :0
<jcastro> pedro_: ok they are all set
<charlie-tca> micahg: Great idea.
<pedro_> jcastro, great! thank you
<micahg> pedro_: do you have any objection to a bug week?
<micahg> i.e. set up the page on a Tuesday and let it go to the following tuesday?
<pedro_> micahg, nope, we just need clear instructions on how to use the bugday tool for such cases if there's a bug day also organized on thursday of that week
<pedro_> micahg, planning one for firefox?
<micahg> pedro_: well, like I said above, planning a whole month of bugweeks actually for the 3 firefox sources and thunderbird
<pedro_> cool
<micahg> pedro_: 2 of the sources will be EOL at the end of April, so I'd like to also as part of this move the bugs or add a task to teh firefox source package so we can make sure we don't lose them and also try to get as many issues upstreamed as we can
<pedro_> micahg, great, just make sure to add that to the planning page so we can help you with the organization
<micahg> pedro_: ok, will do that, thanks
<pedro_> gotta run now, see you guys later
<TLF> hello
<TLF> what can I do to confirm a bug?
<TLF> thanks
<CaioAlonso> TLF, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Confirming
<TLF> CaioAlonso: thank you very much
<CaioAlonso> TLF, you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-17
<njin> hello to all, how can i verify if mirrors for Hardy's net install are up ?
<micahg> njin: try it in virtualbox?
<devildante> njin: they should be up, hardy is not EOL yet ;)
<njin> micahg, devildante: bug 675343 say they aren't up
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675343 in ubuntu "8.04 Hardy installation fails on SPARC (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675343
<njin> but ok i download Hardy
<micahg> njin: AFAIK, there's no net install for SPARC
<devildante> micahg: yeah
<devildante> njin: you should probably test with qemu set to emulate SPARC
<micahg> njin: it also sounds like it's a failure in teh BIOSs lack of kernel memory
<njin> devildante, micahg: Thanks
<devildante> np ;)
<micahg> njin: but you might have better luck talking to someone who knows SPARC
<devildante> +1
<devildante> after all, we're contamined by x86 :p
<njin> at #ubuntu
<njin> .)
<devildante> what the...
<devildante> is fullscreen flash fixed or what?
<micahg> devildante: please be more specific?
<devildante> micahg: before, when you full-screened a video on youtube (for example) and wants to change the sound volume, full-screen disappears due to notify-osd
<devildante> micahg: now, it doesn't anymore... strange
<devildante> micahg: I could say it's a bug, but it's really a feature in that case :p
<micahg> devildante: I think that's bad compiz interaction
<devildante> ah
<micahg> or it was that adobe bug
<devildante> yep
<devildante> out of nowhere, a dbus error in a gtk dialog
<devildante> and I didn't bother to read it :p
<bcurtiswx> Howdy all, my bug control membership is about to expire, would someone mind clicking a few buttons for me? :) thx
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, hggdh, ^^
<ScottK> njin: If you want to install sparc, you have to get the Gutsy installer from old-releases.ubuntu.com, install that, and then upgrade to Hardy.
<ScottK> micahg: Gutsy is the last sparc installer that worked.
<devildante> ScottK: why's that?
<ScottK> devildante: Because all the later ones are broken.
<ScottK> I think Jaunty was the last one with a working kernel.
<ScottK> Anything after Hardy is dicy though.
<devildante> ScottK: They didn't bother fixing it? guess that's an example why they abandoned SPARC
<ScottK> devildante: No, it's a result of them abandoning sparc.
<ScottK> Sparc was a primary architecture for servers in Dapper.
<ScottK> The fact that it was finally removed was just a mercy killing at that point.
<devildante> heh
<devildante> ah, Dapper
<devildante> first release I've ever used
 * ScottK too
<devildante> and its server support will go EOL with 11.04 release
<devildante> sweet memories fading...
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: getting there
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh, thx :)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: done, thank you
<hggdh> for helping :-)
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh, you're
<bcurtiswx_> welcome
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I am going hopelessly behind on emails :-(
<charlie-tca> hm, that's easy! just give up... :-)
<devildante> same here :p
<hggdh> hey, you are right! It is *only* an issue if I worry about it...
<hggdh> time for a logout/login to release compiz memory
<SevenMachines> Better to have too many emails than have have your spam box dwarf your actual emails i suppose
<devildante> hggdh: logout/login to release memory should not be normal, therefore it's a bug that you must report ;)
<hggdh> devildante: known issue on compiz/radeon ;-)
<devildante> ah
<hggdh> and, anyway, this laptop is a POS, so I am not sure it would be worth the time to debug it
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh, owns a POS laptop.. unheard of! P
<bcurtiswx_> :P*
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> but I am the soon-to-be owner of a not-so-POS core-i7...
<hggdh> if it ever arrives, I mean
 * bcurtiswx_ wishes he has your income then
 * hggdh wishes too. Money goes all to wife...
<bcurtiswx_> women.... :P j/k
<ScottK> bcurtiswx_: There are actual women in the channel. Kidding or not, do you think that made them feel more or less welcome here?
<bcurtiswx_> ScottK, good point.  my sincerely apologies to anyone offended.
<bcurtiswx_> sincere*
<njin> hello to all, jtv report bug 675416 , fs go in read-only , in syslog we have bluez's 'hci_scodata_packets', subsequently system unbootable fixed by fsck. Means that HD is in a bad state?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675416 in ubuntu "Unbootable after filesystem corruption (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675416
<njin> Jeroen T. Vermuelen has problem with his pc, can we help him?
<charlie-tca> njin: What do you mean?
<charlie-tca> We can't really give much support here.
<njin> charlie-tca:hello, regarding this bug all this problems in my opinion means that the HD is going in a bad state
<charlie-tca> Then add that in a comment. You can modify https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Package%20installation%20failure for it
<njin> charlie-tca:thanks
<rusivi> Regarding bug 488849 -> Looks like OP native installed 9.10, then upgraded to 10.04 based on packages  OP quoted: + boinc in Karmic is 6.4.5, Lucid it's 6.10.17 + Firefox in Karmic is 3.5.3, Lucid now at 3.6.3 + Pulseaudio in Karmic 0.9.19, Lucid now at 0.9.22
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 488849 in linux (Ubuntu) "memory eaten: poll_schedule_timeout (affects: 4) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488849
<devildante> rusivi: isn't the firefox version the same between versions? (due to the new policy)
<rusivi> devildante: I am not familiar with the policy so IDK.
<rusivi> Well in any event, assuming he was in Karmic his Kernel needs to be updated.
<devildante> rusivi: nvm, the policy took place just recently (during the maverick cycle, in fact)
<charlie-tca> QA meeting in #ubuntu-quality in 10 minutes
<rusivi> someone complained about this bug in #Ubuntu noting it looked deadish so just wanted to revive it for a quick discussion
<micahg> ScottK: I remembered talking to someone who knew, just couldn't remember who (SPARC)
<micahg> devildante: I think Dapper server is still supported until June 2011 since it was delayed 6 weeks
<ScottK> micahg: That's correct.
<devildante> micahg: I don't remember myself talking about supported versions on that channel, tbh :p
<micahg> (07:53:32 AM) devildante: and its server support will go EOL with 11.04 release
<devildante> ah yes
<jibel> devildante, for reference
<jibel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/642518
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642518 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 14 other projects) "[MASTER] package fglrx 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: Kernel fix for CVE-2010-3081 breaks fglrx (affects: 285) (dups: 240) (heat: 1974)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jibel> and also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pgadmin3/+bug/610975
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610975 in pgadmin3 (Debian) (and 24 other projects) "relocation error with latest wxwidgets2.8 (affects: 100) (dups: 17) (heat: 368)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<devildante> jibel: the first one is hardware-specific
<jibel> devildante, sure its hardware specific, all the users of the fglrx driver. That's quite a bit.
<devildante> jibel: you beat me with the second bug, though
<devildante> jibel: I was talking about small changes only, though
<devildante> jibel: I don't consider any changes to the kernel to be small
<devildante> even if it's a 1-line change
<charlie-tca> then it really amounts to your personal opinion of small?
<devildante> charlie-tca: if you convince me that a kernel change can be small, then I'll gladly change my personal opinion :)
<charlie-tca> again, opinion. One word change is very small, but it depends on who is considering it small
<devildante> charlie-tca: "small" also depends on the case. Changing a very small part of a nuclear system is not considered a small change, is it?
<jibel> devildante, thats a question of perspective, lets say my business is hosting website, a change to apache is smaller or bigger than a kernel one ?
<charlie-tca> the real question is "who decides what small is"?
<jibel> charlie-tca, thats why I say there's no small change.
<charlie-tca> I agree with that.
<devildante> jibel: smaller, I think
<charlie-tca> Every change can have major impacts, and small is in the eye of the changer.
<devildante> I didn't say it is small, though
<devildante> just smaller
<jibel> even smaller, what we can measure is the risk caused by the change not the change itself.
<devildante> jibel: for me, a small change is a change to an app that does not affect other parts of the system for a first
<devildante> that's only one part of determining what's small though
<charlie-tca> devildante: the problem is in defining small so that everyone uses the same meaning
<hggdh> actually, the problem is one of trust
<hggdh> there is no really "small", or "smaller" change. An one-line change can lead to disater
 * micahg can give a great example of that :)
<devildante> hggdh: I guess that's why we have common sense to determine which change is small and which is not :p
<hggdh> devildante: the point is it is quite difficult (if not impossible) to figure a metric for "small" changes in *code*
<hggdh> you can do that with doc changes, for example
<devildante> micahg: your example is...?
<devildante> hggdh: we can eliminate suspects first: for example, hardware-specific changes (like kernel, xorg...) cannot be small
<devildante> hggdh: or do you not agree on this one?
<micahg> devildante: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 <-- the first fix
<hggdh> devildante: we can work by exception -- doc changes, again, do not tend to cause massive failures
<hggdh> another example: I once submitted a one line change to Evolution (a doublwe-free crash). Unfortunately, my one-line change changed the code on the wrong place
<hggdh> and caused a memory creep
<devildante> hggdh: a what-free crash?
<hggdh> double-free -- an area of memory being freed twice
<hggdh> so the second would fail on libc
<ScottK> hggdh: What's the replacement for regression-potential?  regression-natty?
<hggdh> ScottK: regression-release natty
<ScottK> hggdh: Thanks.
<hggdh> ScottK: welcome
<ScottK> I'm sure I'll have to ask you again.
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> ScottK: it will always be regression-release plus the ubuntu version
<hggdh> it was dicovered on
<ScottK> It always takes me a while to adjust to changes in procedure.
<hggdh> all of us...
<jpiche> I'm wondering if someone could look at bug 675864 to see if I'm missing any information. It's really annoying, so I want to make sure I've got everything
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675864 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio skipping (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675864
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-18
<mortal> microsoft changed something and pidgin cannot connect to msn
<nisshh> mortal, and your surprised they did that? :)
<mortal> I wonder how fast ubuntu maverick will get the update
<devildante> mortal: we don't know if pidgin solved the issue
<pedro_> empathy is still working fine with MSN though
<devildante> oh
<mortal> devildante: I had to do the workaround
<mortal> http://blog.andreineculau.com/2010/11/pidgin-and-msn-certificate-error-for-omega-contacts-msn-com/
<devildante> I see
<mortal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/676972
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 676972 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "pidgin does not connect to msn, certificate error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mortal> devildante: the current pidgin does not work without the workaround
<devildante> ah
<mortal> could someone confirm my bug report?
<mortal> imo it is a very important bug which should be fixed fast
<kamusin> mortal,  maybe is http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/12906
<janpol> Hello everyone! Is anyone free to help me with my first triaging, I wanna do it right :). I've been taking a look at bug #641882 and found a workaround (I posted it in a comment). What should I do now? set it to Incomplete? (since I have to wait for someone to confirm that the solution I posted actually fixes this bug). Also I think this is a duplicate of bug #671369. So, I should also mark it as a duplicate. Is this right? or 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641882 in ubuntu "header files matching your running kernel were not found (affects: 3) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641882
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671369 in ubuntu "After 10.10 update vmmon failed to compile (affects: 4) (heat: 253)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671369
<janpol> Thanks in advance :)
<devildante> janpol: checking
<charlie-tca> A workaround is not considered a fix, it is simply a procedure to allow the use of the package causing issues until is a fix is found
<devildante> janpol: the other way around: the second bug is a duplicate of the first one
<janpol> yeah, but this is a problem related to vmware and not to ubuntu or an ubuntu package, so there's nothing to fix from the ubuntu side. That's still considered a workaround?
<janpol> ok, thanks devildante
<devildante> janpol: so mark the second bug as duplicate and mark the first one as Confirmed
<devildante> janpol: you're welcome
<charlie-tca> yes, it is still considered a workaround. In that case, a fix would come down from vmware
<janpol> ok, thanks charlie
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<janpol> done :)
<kamusin> yofel_,  if one of greasemoney devs have time please look bug 677018 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677018 in launchpad-gm-scripts "gnome-power-bugreport not exists in path (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677018
<janpol> I've been looking at a comment Kamus made in #641882.: " it seems that you are not using a software package provided by the official Ubuntu repositories. Because of this the Ubuntu project can not support or fix your particular bug. Please report this bug to the provider of the software package" then he marked the bug as invalid, and somebody else changed it back to New, since he says is because something is missing in ubuntu's
<janpol> if the workaround I posted fixes the problem, shouldn't I mark it as Invalid since is a problem caused by vmware? (based on Kamu's comment)
<charlie-tca> no, because it is still a bug
<charlie-tca> wait a minute
<charlie-tca> kamusin: why are you having janpol confirm the bug you made invalid?
<kamusin> charlie-tca, was a mouse-mistake sorry about it
<charlie-tca> Thank you.
<kamusin> give me 5 seconds
<devildante> charlie-tca: only that I'm the one who told him to confirm it
<devildante> I think :p
<janpol> haha
<charlie-tca> so is it valid or invalid?
<charlie-tca> janpol: workarounds should be documented according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<kamusin> upstream said that is invalid
<charlie-tca> Thank you.
<janpol> so, Invalid?
<devildante> charlie-tca: I saw one comment there saying that it worked on other distros
<charlie-tca> janpol: it is going to be invalid. I will go back and mark/comment it
<janpol> I should set it to invalid? or are you gonna do it?
<charlie-tca> I will. I might get more difficult based on comments now
<kamusin> nobody else has confirmed.. I have heard something similar in empathy few days ago..
<devildante> kamusin: there is a duplicate, I think
<devildante> kamusin: and duplicates confirm the bug ;)
<janpol> so, I should have included the keyword "workaround" in my comment right? Is there a way to edit it? Or add a new comment with that word and a link to the previous one?
<kamusin> do you have the number? please
<janpol> 641882
<janpol> duplicate:671369
<devildante> bug 671369
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671369 in ubuntu "After 10.10 update vmmon failed to compile (dup-of: 641882)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671369
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641882 in ubuntu "header files matching your running kernel were not found (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641882
<kamusin> sure?
<devildante> that seems so
<charlie-tca> janpol: the workaround is moved directly into the description area
<charlie-tca> by editing the description, you add "WORKAROUND:
<charlie-tca> at the bottom and then add the actual procedure. That keeps it visible in the report. Otherwise, the next reporter has to read every comment to try and find it
<devildante> janpol: to make a great description, check out wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<janpol> ok
<kamusin> thanks devildante , you are my hero today
<devildante> kamusin: lol
<devildante> kamusin: np ;)
<janpol> notice that the workaround hasn't been confirmed by the bug reporter (that's why was going to set the status to Incomplete). Should I still add it to the description? (sorry for all the questions, I'm just trying to do this the right way :p)
<charlie-tca> We don't require them to comfirm it
<charlie-tca> Sure, you can add it to description. It might make it easier
<charlie-tca> devildante: so did I screw up now on bug 641882 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641882 in ubuntu "header files matching your running kernel were not found (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641882
<janpol> ok, I'll add it and then ask you for a review
<devildante> charlie-tca: I saw that comment: "The defective software is the ubuntu kernel headers which are missing items contained in the standard linux headers releases seen with all other distributions."
<devildante> charlie-tca: so I thought it wouldn't be invalid
<devildante> charlie-tca: plus the existence of a workaround means there is something we could fix
<charlie-tca> We aren't other distros
<charlie-tca> Workaround only means low priority
<devildante> charlie-tca: that's my opinion... maybe I did screw up after all :p
<charlie-tca> Many bugs with workarounds will never see a real fix because it is easy to workaround the issue
<devildante> charlie-tca: that doesn't mean that this is not a bug
<charlie-tca> valid
<devildante> charlie-tca: so it shouldn't be marked as invalid
<charlie-tca> I thought the comment to use the latest was valid. I screwed it up
<charlie-tca> So you or me to fix it now?
<janpol> if I use the "Add attachment or patch" button, the script I add (for the workaround) will appear as a new comment at the bottom right? Is better to just add a wget to the source in the description?
<devildante> janpol: no, attach it
<janpol> ok
<devildante> janpol: so it's stored for the lifetime of launchpad
<kamusin> is not enough just have a ticket under answers?
<janpol> since this is a workaround, I shouldn't mark this attachment as a solution for this bug right?
<charlie-tca> janpol: right
<janpol> ok, updated description for 641882
<charlie-tca> janpol: Good job. Thanks for helping with bugs
<kamusin> I have linked answer track with bug report then
<janpol> I'm just trying to give something (even this little) back to the community that has already given me so mutch
<janpol> *so much
<janpol> and thank you guys for the gelp :)
<janpol> help ¬¬
<charlie-tca> Is everybody aware of the BugDay today? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101118
<charlie-tca> Many easy to triage/work bugs available!
<janpol> :)
<bdmurray> mvo: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/update-manager/upgrade-canceled-wording/+merge/41121
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, will do
<ttrubuntu> hi when is uug-day?
<ttrubuntu> when is the bug day... in how much time?
<Pici> ttrubuntu: Nov 18th
<ttrubuntu> Pici: it is 18th nov for me. pls tell me GMT ?
<Pici> ttrubuntu: I guess its GMT/UTC.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101118 for more info
<ttrubuntu> i visited there. it say 9th nov
<charlie-tca> ttrubuntu: anytime it is the 18th in your time zone
<ttrubuntu> charlie-tca: i didn't get u. yes  in my timezone already its 18th nov. but WHAT time is it schecduled?
<charlie-tca> It is scheduled for 18 nov, in each persons time zone
<charlie-tca> runs about 35 hours
<charlie-tca> ttrubuntu: Does that answer it? It will be 00:00 your timezone to 23:59 your time zone
<ttrubuntu> oh is it. thnaks for the clarifications. it's first time u know.
<charlie-tca> No problem. We are glad you made it
<ttrubuntu> firstly, i migrated to open source (esp ubuntu) recently and i really liked philosophy, quality of products, support... everything.
<ttrubuntu> no question of going back to windows. yes.
<ttrubuntu> since it's bug meeting: 1 problem i faced in firefox. when i open more tabs say(5-8) my system hangs.
<mvo> bdmurray: many thanks, merged into trunk
<charlie-tca> Might be hardware.
<ttrubuntu> ok. my h/w is amd athlon 1.2 ghz processoor, 1.2 GB RAM
<charlie-tca> Is there a bug reported for that?
<ttrubuntu> ~8 years old, though ubuntu 10.04 runs superbly on it
<ttrubuntu> no.
<ttrubuntu> created launchpad a/c today. shall i report bug?
<njin> hello guys, where usually is stored cookies.sqlite to use in the hugday tool ? from search i've got only  /proc/2533/fd/45, but when i close the Firefox to run the command the cookies.sqlite i have## Error while trying to read cookie in sql format, cannot handle format of '/proc/2533/fd/45/cookies.sqlite' and if lauch anther time it cannot found the file
<charlie-tca> You should check launchpad to see if there is one already
<ttrubuntu> ok. i will.
<charlie-tca> I use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ to search for bugs
<ttrubuntu> 2nd:  some times i click on power button in GUI and click  shutdown nothing happens
<ttrubuntu> i will search for the bug
<ttrubuntu> i used hard reset and chose the shutdown from there
<ttrubuntu> what could be the problem in GUI power button?
<njin> pedro_: hello fellow, can you stop eating roasted duck that is raining down and look at my hugday tool problem, thanks ;-)^^^^^^^^
<charlie-tca> I don't know for sure. could be something kernel, video, or power-manager related, I guess.
<ttrubuntu> ok
<ttrubuntu> away
 * njin thinks that these roasted ducks are very good
<njin> thekorn: can i disturb ?
<thekorn> njin: hey, what's up?
<njin> thekorn: hello where usually is stored cookies.sqlite to use in the hugday tool ? from search i've got only  /proc/2533/fd/45, but when i close the Firefox to run the command i have## Error while trying to read cookie in sql format, cannot handle format of '/proc/2533/fd/45/cookies.sqlite' and if lauch anther time it cannot found
<thekorn> njin: you are using firefox 3 as your browser, corrct?
<thekorn> s/corrct/correct
<njin> thekorn: 3.6.12
<thekorn> then it is:
<thekorn> ~/.mozilla/firefox/XXX/cookies.sqlite
<njin> the korn: thanks fellow
<thekorn> where XXX is some random string, most probably ending by .default
<njin> thekorn: ok
<njin> yes, there is
<yofel_> kamusin: You can update the responses for the gm-scripts yourself as the xml file is part of lp:ubuntu-qa-tools now (gm-xml-files/bugsquad-replies.xml) - the replies are synced from there a few times a day. Commit it directly if you're in Bug Control or file a merge request if not.
<kamusin> yofel, great!
<njin> sorry for the noob, but hugday close 123456 23456 3456 456 (in the wiki) what mean? (hugday close bugnumber?) thanks
<yofel> probably use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Debugging%20GNOME%20Power%20Manager or update that too
<pedro_> njin, if you execute that it will mark the bug(s) as triaged on the current bug day page
<njin> pedro_: hello, sorrry my little brain but the exact form then is: hugday close 675105 (for the bug 675105?) thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675105 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "power manager fault alarm (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675105
<pedro_> njin, if you already triaged that bug, yes
<njin> ok, thanks
<yofel> what is one supposed to file a bug agiainst if an rfkill block isn't released properly on unblock? If I unblock my wireless on my eeePC ifconfig shows wlan0, but trying to connect gives: 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill' and wlan0 is down again
<yofel> I need to boot unblocked so wireless works
<ScottK> yofel: Probably the kernel.
<yofel> I can agree with that, $me goes filing..
<spsalsm> This isn't irc.freenode.net, is it?
<hggdh> yes, it is
<bdmurray> Anybody know OpenOffice well enough to recreate bug 585867 regarding vba functions?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585867 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Missing VBA functions in OOo (affects: 5) (heat: 37)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585867
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-19
<ScottK> bdmurray: I think the question is: Bug or feature?
<geekosopher> what more information should I be asking for bug 673290 or is it enough?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673290 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "package ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.0 failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 1) (heat: 410)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673290
<thekorn> geekosopher: I don't think there are more information needed, but if you want to further work on this bug you could have a look at all the bugs for the package and mark all duplicates
<geekosopher> thekorn: thanks! so can it be marked as triaged?
<thekorn> geekosopher: I would say: choose a master bug for this issue (not sure if this is the best one, but might be), mark the master as triaged, and make all the dups a duplicate of this bug
<geekosopher> thekorn: hmmm... I am looking at all the bugs affecting this package... seems like there are many with the same title submitted via apport
<thekorn> geekosopher: yes, and for me it seems a safe guess that they are all discribing the same problem
<thekorn> aka are duplicates
<geekosopher> bug 675174 sure looks like a dupe
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675174 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "package ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.0 failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675174
<geekosopher> but don't understand the language
<geekosopher> in bug 676095 it seems the reporter interrupted the process, and hence the error. Should it be marked as invalid? see the end of DpkgTerminalLog.txt - it shows "^C"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 676095 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "package ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.0 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676095
<geekosopher> almost all the bugs with this title are complaining about 'Invalid Host Name' Seems like the installer is poiting at wrong url? Anyways, since all the bugs have identical information, I am selecting 631080 as Master on ad-hoc basis and marking others as duplicates. Should I be doing this?
<janpol> hi guys, one question about the bug-day, if I give one of those bugs a look today, tomorrow (or any day soon), should I still use the "hugday close" command?
<janpol> (considering that the hugday was yesterday)
<yofel> janpol: as long as the hugday tool is still set to that hugday it'll work fine
<janpol> ok, thanks yofel
<xelister_> hi in recent ubuntu I noticed, in some sound applications the system just makes fart-like sound in begining of play
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-20
<ssam> is there a way to report spam in lp bug comments?
<geekosopher> can someone have a look at bug 631080 and mark it as triaged (guess it is complete)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631080 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] package ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.0 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 42) (dups: 43) (heat: 342)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631080
<mdeslaur> geekosopher: wouldn't that be a dupe of bug 274421
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 274421 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "Cannot download fonts, "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/" (affects: 110) (dups: 52) (heat: 243)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274421
<geekosopher> mdeslaur: oh yes, it looks the same, got fooled by the title, I just got all the ones with same title
<mdeslaur> geekosopher: I'm slightly confused though...this should already be fixed in lucid
<geekosopher> but people are also complaining in natty
<geekosopher> version 3.2
<mdeslaur> geekosopher: could you find me one of the bugs that affects natty?
<geekosopher> just a minute
<geekosopher> mdeslaur: will be back in 10 mins some urgent work
<xelister> ubuntu 10.10 after recent upgrade seems to hang often when using py OpenCL gpu cpomputing lib (using Radeom). Was there any update recenlty that could cause that
<yofel> xelister: see /var/log/apt/history.log what was recently upgraded on your system and then check what of those was graphics related
<xelister> yofel:  libqt4-opengl-dev  linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic  linux-libc-dev  libc-bin  libc*
<yofel> might have been the kernel update then, do you still have -22 installed to try it?
<geekosopher> mdeslaur: sorry, 10 mins became > 1 hour, and there are none of the dupes in natty,
<bcurtiswx> vish, what's involved with the help needed fr papercuts ?
<vish> bcurtiswx: hey, for bug triage and just helping new members, any questions they have ..
<bcurtiswx> vish, I was reading a canonical post that said the papercuts project needed more members
<vish> bcurtiswx: yea, for checking/triaging the bugs and when possible fixing them would be neat too ;)
<bcurtiswx> vish, OK count me in :)
<vish> bcurtiswx: cool, thx just apply and I'll approve :)
<nisshh> vish, whats this? the papercuts project needs more members?
<vish> nisshh: yup.. :)
<vish> nisshh: http://design.canonical.com/2010/11/paper-cuts-need-you/
 * nisshh looks
<nisshh> vish, i might join in, i recently finished a couple of projects :)
<vish> nisshh: more the merrier ;)
<nisshh> hehe
<vish> bcurtiswx , nisshh : https://launchpad.net/~papercutters  just apply and i'll approve the membership..
<bcurtiswx> i was lookin for that.. :P joined
<bcurtiswx> there's probably a ton of possible papercuts with empathy, i figure I can find and attack those on my own.
<vish> bcurtiswx: yea, i figured you were looking for the link.. ;)  just started another team as well, setting up a mailing list lp is really crappy with mailing lists :(
<nisshh> i dont know what ill try and fix tbh :)
<nisshh> vish, wow, only 30 active members? i thought it was really popular among newer users looking to contribute :|
<vish> nisshh: fixing bug descriptions are the easiest.. ;)  tip, just follow the HowtoFix wiki and it done..
<vish> it;s*
<nisshh> yeah, i would prefer something a little more challenging tbh
<nisshh> although im happy to fix whatever
<vish> nisshh: well, the papercutters team is for bug triagers but random people fixing the bugs are more
<nisshh> vish, ok, im joined up too
<nisshh> ah i see
<vish> there is a new open team coming up for that too : https://launchpad.net/~papercuts-ninja
<nisshh> vish, one thing that i dont quite get, can a trivial bug in a non-default installed application be considered a papercut?
<vish> nisshh: ^so that people can just get notified when a bug lands/upload fixes to ppa or ask questions
<nisshh> ah ok
<vish> nisshh: until now non-default app descriptions were looked into, this Natty cycle we would be having the preferred applications as well
<vish> rather, the featured applications
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> vish, what i mean is, can say, a trivial bug in vlc, which is not a default app, be nominated to be a papercut? or do we only do default and featured apps?
<vish> nisshh: only default and featured.. so no vlc
<nisshh> vish, ah ok, thats cleared that up then
<nisshh> vish, also, should i look at papercuts in the maverick series? or natty series?
<vish> nisshh: all bugs, /not/ series restricted..
<nisshh> vish, no, i mean i want to fix a papercut? should i fix one in the maverick series?
<yofel> fixes always go into the development release, stable only if SRUable
<vish> nisshh: yea, for those too, not restricted to series..  if it is not fixed in time for maverick, we fix for natty
<nisshh> vish, ok
<nisshh> vish, so all the unfixed bugs in the papercut maverick series, should they be retargeted to the natty series?
<vish> nisshh: yup..
<nisshh> vish, want me to do that?
<vish> nisshh: i'm right now, setting up the natty series' milestones.. so the milestones are not yet available … should be there tomorrow, or late in the evening for you ;)
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> i guess ill look for potential papercuts till then :)
<bcurtiswx> i would imagine papercuts wouldn't ever qualify for a SRU, so thats why they would need to be retargeted to natty
<nisshh> bcurtiswx, good point
<nisshh> vish, do you just want the new and triaged bugs moved to the natty series? or the in progress bugs as wel?
<nisshh> well*
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-21
<virtuald> paultag: you're supposed to have a package training session now
<virtuald> paultag: according to classbot it started 26 minutes ago :)
<paultag> off-by-one virtuald :)
<paultag> it's on sunday last I was told
<paultag> unless...
<paultag> crap, brb, food's burning
<virtuald> paultag: twitter and google calendar says it's now :p
<penguin42> google is all knowing
<virtuald> yeah
<virtuald> the closest thing to a god we have
<paultag> shoot!
<infinity__> hi all
<infinity__> can i ask something
<xelister> recent ubuntu updates destroyed my bitcoin miner program
<xelister> it uses python a bit, and mostly opencl. With amd stream sdk, and closed source drivers.
<xelister> Im trying to debug this...
<xelister> - how to get packages as I had them 5 days ago? i.e. I know what packages I want to downgrade, now how to find out the version and do it?
<xelister> - btw how to know exact gfx driver in use,  and version of fglrx, and of catalyst drivers (radeon)?
<infinity__> some icons in the taskbar and the avatars in skype are broken, sometimes they are not (i`m using kubuntu)
<vish> nisshh: no need to move 'new' bugs, only the triaged and inprogress , maybe the confirmed ones at times.. milestone the bugs only when you feel they are papercuts
<devildante> anyone have text disappearing in natty?
<ari-tczew> devildante: which text?
<devildante> lemme explain
<devildante> when logging in to gnome, the wallpaper + panels appears like usual, but any text on them doesn't
<devildante> worse, ANY text from any window or dialog doesn't appear
<yofel> (-> #ubuntu+1)
<yofel> but I only heard of the panels not coming up at all, not yet that they appear but without text o.O
<devildante> yofel: not only the panels, everything that has text on it
<devildante> that includes terminal, menus, etc
<yofel> no idea, I'm using KDE which works fine in natty
<devildante> ah
<BUGabundo> o/
<AbhiJit> \o/
<penguin42> I think bug 678125 should probably be set to wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678125 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "No A6 format preset in 'page' dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678125
<charlie-tca> I take it that is a different paper size; like letter, legal, A4?
<penguin42> yeh
<charlie-tca> Never heard of A6 before, myself. I agree with wishlist, though. will set it
<penguin42> charlie-tca: It's one of the sequence of ISO paper sizes; they go smaller as you get a larger number; i.e. a6 is smaller than a5 is smaller than a4
<penguin42> charlie-tca: http://www.ukofficedirect.co.uk/iso_paper_size_cp.aspx
<charlie-tca> Probably needs to go upstream, too
<charlie-tca> set it to wishlist
<penguin42> I can upstream it
<penguin42> I've never actually had a use for A6 that I can think of, A3,A4 and A5 are quite common
<penguin42> hehe, I've just found an upstream bug which fixed i t - last week even though it had been open for ~4 years
 * penguin42 reads the wikipedia page on paper sizes and learns a whole bunch of probably useless info
<charlie-tca> thanks, penguin42.
<penguin42> can someone set importance on bug 677955 - I suggest low
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677955 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub 1.98 crashes with command 'help b' (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677955
<charlie-tca> Why is that even valid? I would think most commands if run by the alphabet will crash on some letters
<charlie-tca> Or, does every crash mean it is a bug?
<penguin42> help b     should display help on the b commands
<penguin42> help should never crash
<charlie-tca> yeah? Okay, triaged and low
<charlie-tca> My new item learned today! Thanks
<penguin42> charlie-tca: A command might tell you that a parameter is invalid or if the parameter is something like an address then it could do something evil, but in general it shouldn't hang the machine
<charlie-tca> I agree with that. I did not know that help (letter) would display help for that letters commands. does that work everywhere or just in grub?
 * charlie-tca hates the grub command line thingy
<penguin42> help is a grub command
<penguin42> bash also has it
<charlie-tca> heh, Thanks so very much. I tend to even reinstall if it is a fresh install dropping me to the grub command line.
<penguin42> I preferred old-grub1 but grub command line can get you out of one hell of a mess
<charlie-tca> I suppose it can, I just try really hard not to use it
<penguin42> it's got tab complete and stuff so it's not too bad - especially compared to what Grub1 setup was like in the early days
<penguin42> (Anyone who understands Chinese might like to take a look at bug 677841 - google translate doesn't do a very good job)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677841 in empathy (Ubuntu) "無法顯示名子，只顯示帳號 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677841
<charlie-tca> Might be a good one to try the "convert to a question so it can be translated" thing
<kklimonda> indeed, it's the new, proposed workflow
<penguin42> well it's already got a forum discussion associated with it
<charlie-tca> Still needs to be translated, though, right?
<kklimonda> I still don't think it's worth an effort but meh, I'm not going to translate it myself :)
<kklimonda> penguin42: forum discussion is also in Taiwanese
<mortal> when will the new pidgin be uploaded?
<kklimonda> new?
<kklimonda> mortal: to natty, as soon as someone have time to do that. to previous releases never, unless you count in backports (in which case it's the same as natty - as soon as someone asks for it and developers have time to prepare a backport)
<xelister> on ubuntu, how to check installed fglrx version?
<penguin42> remind me, does ubuntu pull from sid or testing ?
<xelister> debian guy thinks ubuntu sucks because dpkg can't even say what fglrx version it is, and debian does. version like 10.09 drivers etc
<penguin42> what's the debian guy on? dpkg will show you the version of your package?
<xelister> yeah but it shows stupid version, like
<xelister> 2:8.780-0ubuntu2
<penguin42> and why's that stupid?
<xelister> well debian says
<xelister> fglrx-driver   1:10-10-1
<xelister> which is much more informative, because it refers to ATI's upstream version number (10.10) which is important in debugging etc with AMD/Ati
<xelister> and here on Ubuntu if some Ati guys asks "what drivers you use, 10.10 or 10.9" I can't say
<penguin42> hmm
<xelister> 10.9 = 8.771      10.10 = 8.783
<penguin42> and I don't think it's that out of date
<penguin42> xelister: It should show the version in /var/log/Xorg.0.log anyway when you try and run it
<xelister> ubuntu uses some strange version between officiall 10.9 and 10.10 (other guys say, probobly they are right)  why not just ship 10.10 based driver then (and btw, name it like, 2:8.780-0ubuntu2-catalyst-10-10-based or something)
<xelister> Im on maverick
<penguin42> I don't know the mechanics of how it gets packages - you could try #ubuntu-x
<penguin42> xelister: However you might get further if you don't say it sucks; even if it isn't clear!
<xelister> well I was toning down what he said lol
<penguin42> hehe
<xelister> anyhow, on #bitcoin-dev there are often interesting discussion about GFX hardware, also on linuxes and ubuntu. bbl
<micahg> xelister: penguin42, we got a pre-release version of the AMD driver to ship with
<penguin42> micahg: Yeh makes sense; so why the weird numbering?
<micahg> penguin42: it's a pre-release version
<penguin42> micahg: But I think what xelister is pointing is that the numbering doesn't look even similar tot eh ati numbering; the current ati numbering is 10.x
<yofel> micahg: that means we only had pre-release versions? I can't remember the package ever having a logical version number
<micahg> penguin42: no, that's the catalyst version, not the fglrx version
<yofel> xelister: you should probably go to #ubuntu-x and ask Sarvatt. IIRC he makes the packages for the x-updates ppa so he should know where the numbers are from
<micahg> yofel: huh?, no just for maverick we got the prerelease so we could ship with KMS for ATI AFAIK
<penguin42> micahg: Ah there was only one number visible on the ATI website to casual inspection
<yofel> micahg: ah, I didn't know there was a difference between catalyst and fglrx, I always assumed they're the same
<yofel> most people that asked about ati ususally didn't make much of a difference there
<yofel> then again, why do the debian folks use the catalyst version for the fglrx package then...
<yofel> great, viewing the ati homepage crashed ffx4..
<yofel> micahg: by the way... about the mozilla crash reporter: Just adding a comment what I was doing and sending the report is fine?
<micahg> yofel: yep
<micahg> yofel: we're working on getting access to those upstream crash reports as well in case there's an Ubuntu specific issue
<xelister> krusader seems to be totall crap
<xelister> it crashes. always. for long time.
<xelister> will anyone ever fix it
<xelister> crashed again, as usuall, when closing some tab
<micahg> xelister: have you used the KDE crash reporting tool?
<xelister> yeah I will. probably will not help anything.
<xelister> also bugs there where reported many many times since always
<xelister> same bugs
<penguin42> hi can someone look at bug 65821 and tell me if they agree that it is not a dupe of 595321 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 65821 in mutt (Ubuntu) "edgy beta - mutt sasl authentication broken (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/65821
<penguin42> try that again
<penguin42> bug 658521
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658521 in mountall (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "In Live session or installation HD not recognized (dup-of: 595321)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658521
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595321 in linux (Ubuntu) "Sata drives not detected by 2.6.35.* kernels (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595321
<penguin42> that's better
<charlie-tca> It is a linux bug. We do not mark any bugs against the kernel as duplicates
<charlie-tca> You need to have the kernel team review it for that. #ubuntu-kernel
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Indeed - I think what confused it was that 658521 wasn't marked as Linux
<penguin42> you can't tell who marked it as a dupe can you?
<penguin42> (If it was one of the kernel guys I wouldn't undupe it - otherwise I think I should)
<yofel> you can - full activity log (I think that's njin)
<yofel> 2010-10-30 12:49:03 	Fabio Marconi 	marked as duplicate 		595321
<charlie-tca> njin
<charlie-tca> isn't it?
<yofel> it is
<penguin42> ok, I'll flip it to Linux and undupe it
<micahg> :(
<charlie-tca> Thanks again, penguin42. That was a good find
<penguin42> someone on +1 seems to have the same controller
<maco> lifeless: why shouldnt it be a bug on launchpad that launchpad is giving an incorrect command to users?
<lifeless> maco: launchpad doesn't give that command
<lifeless> maco: its just data configured by the ubuntu bug squad
<lifeless> maco: also, its an ubuntu bug if they changed things incompatibly with their own messages
<maco> well then the package would be apport
<lifeless> perhaps
<maco> but how does the message on lp get changed?
<lifeless> just edit it
<lifeless> I may be wrong, but I really wouldn't expect this to be code rather than data.
<maco> edit it where?
<JanC> I guess an ubuntu project owner has to set it or something like that?
<micahg> what's the issue?
<maco> the "please use ubuntu-bug" message on lp gives a deprecated syntax for how to use it
<micahg> maco: where?
<lifeless> this one
<lifeless> xterm (Ubuntu) bug reporting guidelines:
<lifeless> Please report bugs against xterm with this command:
<lifeless>   $ ubuntu-bug -p xterm
<lifeless> For more tips on effective bug reporting against Ubuntu Xorg packages, please see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting and thanks ahead of time!
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xterm/+filebug
<micahg> yeah, we can edit that
<lifeless> maco: in summary: data in launchpad isn't a bug of launchpad itself.
<maco> is there a better place to report such bugs than the blackhole of no-package-set?
<lifeless> I don't know
<lifeless> Is there a meta place for bugs about ubuntu itself: governance issues, TB issues etc.
<lifeless> speaking of bug stuff
<lifeless> anyone got an answer for the last question in bug 677558
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677558 in launchpad "launchpad chooses package fglrx-installer when reporting a bug for package fglrx (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677558
<charlie-tca> lifeless: yes, there is a way.
<charlie-tca> I don't how practical it is or how to implement it though.
<charlie-tca> I can use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search  to search for any package, binary or source.
<charlie-tca> If it is a binary package, it will give me the source it is in
<charlie-tca> Since launchpad bugs are always filed against source packages, searching for fglrx shows me fglrx-installer as the package affected
<lifeless> charlie-tca: yeah, but how can we communicate better with users that don't know this structure
<charlie-tca> Education?
<charlie-tca> We need to educate the users either through classes or documentation.
<charlie-tca> perhaps we need to review the procedures we (bug triagers) use. Why do we insist on telling the reporter "you made a mistake. The package should have been..." instead of just changing it to the correct package
<charlie-tca> The reporter should be able to tell us "this is a bug I found." Part of triaging is to insure the package is correct. The reporter did not make a mistake.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-14
<hggdh> jtaylor: to the package
 * hggdh goes AFK again
<iceroot> for packages from multiverse "sponsors" are responsable for fixes/reviews??
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/851725
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851725 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flashplugin-downloader is suggesting msttcorefonts but the package is called ttf-mscorefonts-installer (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> and because of that i guess they want a debdiff instead of my normal patch
<iceroot> ah there is a patch-pilot on devel
<iceroot> what to do when i THINK a bug is an upstream-bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/887442
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 887442 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution is using the wrong color to mark missspelled words. yellow instead of red (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> iceroot - what reason do you have to think it's *not* an upstream bug?
<iceroot> brendand: because maybe ubuntu patched something
<hggdh> iceroot: for the evo bug: open upstream, and chat with the evo developers on #evolution on irc.gimp.net
<iceroot> hggdh: thank you, i will do so
<hggdh> iceroot: you can always check, looking at the bzr branch of the package
<brendand> iceroot - 95% chance that unless you can think of a reason why it might be an ubuntu specific problem then it is in fact upstream
<iceroot> hggdh: brendand u just was not sure what is the correct way to report such bugs because its affecting ubuntu and maybe vanilla-evolution
<iceroot> s/u/i/
<brendand> of course a great way to make sure if to have e.g. debian on a vm and install the vanilla packages there to check.
<iceroot> brendand: but maybe debian patched something too :)
<hggdh> iceroot: you will usually need to look at the source package. There are (basically) two types of "Ubuntu" bugs: packaging issues, and patching issues
<hggdh> for patching, just look at the ./debian/patches directory of the source package
<iceroot> hggdh: not always easy for a normal user to see what has been patched, even when looking at the patch-file
<iceroot> hggdh: i will create a upstream-bug, link the launchpad-bug against it and will see what is happening then
<seb128> it's a duplicate of bug #829351
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 829351 in evolution (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "Misspelled words are highlighted in yellow instead of red (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 19)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829351
<hggdh> iceroot: well, I did not suggest it would be easy ;-). But, then, a so-called "normal user" would not even know of upstreams :-)
<hggdh> seb128: thank you, dear sir
<iceroot> hggdh: ok its upstream and there is already a patch. http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/?id=d4571114e8b8949922213ac23825075880e59231  so what are the next steps?
<brendand> iceroot - link it upstream and the LP bug will get updated as the upstream one progresses
<iceroot> brendand: done
<iceroot> thanks for the help
<iceroot> what is the correct tag if something is fixed upstream?
<hggdh> iceroot: no chances on our bug -- if you linked the LP bug to upstream, Launchpad will automatically update the status of the upstream bug
<iceroot> hggdh: ok
<RedSingularity> mvo: available?
<RedSingularity> mvo: when you get a chance, have a look at bug 878719.  Not sure what the culprit is.  Even a clean install of the update-manager and its config files didnt help the issue.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878719 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update manager comes to a contineous "processing" status (with the rotating cursor pointer) when the "Install updates" button is pressed (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878719
<mvo> RedSingularity: ohhh, so the bug in comment #4 is a bug in u-m that happend during the porting. should only affect people who do not have aptdaemon installed
<iceroot> what is happening to bugs which are only affecting a EOL-version of ubuntu? are they closed as "invalid"? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxde-common/+bug/309983
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 309983 in lxde-common (Ubuntu) "icon at LXDE panel not appearing fine (affects: 2) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> no they should be tested in the latest release of Ubuntu if the package is still available
<iceroot> bdmurray: firefox-3.0 is no longer available and the bug does not affect higher version of lubuntu and firefox
<bdmurray> then won't fix sounds like the correct status
<iceroot> bdmurray: ok
<iceroot> bdmurray: seems i can not change the state to "wont fix"
<bdmurray> if you can not set that status, add a comment saying why it should be won't fix and let me know and I'll set the right status
<iceroot> bdmurray: ok
<iceroot> bdmurray: done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxde-common/+bug/309983
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 309983 in lxde-common (Ubuntu) "icon at LXDE panel not appearing fine (affects: 2) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> iceroot: more information about what supported ubuntu version you tested this with would be helpful for people in the future
<bdmurray> iceroot: rather than having to try and think about what releases were supported in 2011-11 ...
<iceroot> bdmurray: done
<bdmurray> iceroot: wow, thanks for testing with all of those releases!  I've set the task to Won't Fix.
<iceroot> bdmurray: yes, i made some vms in the last month for better support on creating bugs (especially to see what versions are affected from bugs i created)
<bdmurray> "bugs I created"?
<iceroot> bdmurray: opened :)
<bdmurray> got it
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 12/08/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/851725  is the patch from me the correct way of fixing this issue? do i have to put someone on cc on that bug? for universe i know i have to use debdiff and ubuntu-sponsors. what about multiverse?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851725 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flashplugin-downloader is suggesting msttcorefonts but the package is called ttf-mscorefonts-installer (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> iceroot: the bug bot that commented on that bug has put it in the right queue
<iceroot> bdmurray: ok i was just wondering because its 2 month old (i know its not an important issue)
<iceroot> so i was not sure about "ubuntu-sponsors" "debdiff" and "multiverse"
<bdmurray> iceroot: having a patch instead of a debdiff creates slightly more work for a developer to upload the package so if it were a debdiff it'd go to a different queue and may get fixed faster
<iceroot> bdmurray: ah i though a debdiff would be more work because a patch can placed in debian/patches and works on every new version and a debdiff is only working against the latest source-package
<bdmurray> iceroot: because its a change to the control file it wouldn't go into debian/patches
<bdmurray> iceroot: and this does not qualify for an SRU so it would only be fixed in the development release (precise)
<iceroot> bdmurray: why should it be a SRU?
<iceroot> if i understand SRU correctly its bringing new versions of a package in an existing release (like a major update)
<bdmurray> iceroot: I was saying it shouldn't be released in an update for a stable release of Ubuntu
<hggdh> iceroot: no, new versions in stable releases is generically known as a backport
<hggdh> SRUs are usually much more contained, and maintain the same version
<roadmr> hehe so as long as we're talking SRUs, are string changes SRUable? I have an updated string in trunk and would like that change to make it into 11.10, will it be accepted?
<hggdh> if it is important enough, yes
<hggdh> if it is just a cosmetic fix, no new and important information being conveyed, chances are it will be refused
<roadmr> hggdh: we refer to "sound preferences" when it should be "sound settings"
<hggdh> roadmr: it might be enough, since we would then be directing the user to an incorrect place
<hggdh> worth to bite the bullet, and try
<roadmr> hggdh: ok, sounds reasonable, I'll try that then, thanks :)
<ersi> It's all in the motivation
<roadmr> ersi: it's just to fix confusing strings (two of them) - I guess it'll be up to the SRU reviewer to decide whether it's worthwhile
<ersi> It's still all in the motivation :-)
<bkerensa> Hi yofel..... apparently Gstreamer's phonon backend is broken
<bkerensa> should I report this or do we have a open bug ?
<Fusionite> Hai
<bkerensa> hi
<yofel> bkerensa: I don't know of one offhand - phonon-backend-gstreamer works fine for me
<bkerensa> yofel: Well one of the devs from #tomahawk said you were aware that phonon-backend-gstreamer is bugging
 * bkerensa cant get it to work with Tomahawk but the VLC phonon works fine
<yofel> let's move there actually
<bkerensa> ok will do
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-15
<cprofitt> the last set of patches appears to have included a patch for this... but I did not want to mark it released... is there a way to verify https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/877751
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877751 in evolution (Fedora) (and 2 other projects) "Clicking the Forward Button on an Evolution Email results in no response from the application (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/869502 can you mark this as "critical" maybe someone from canocial/kernel-devs will then look at that..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset) (affects: 41) (dups: 4) (heat: 230)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<iceroot> ogasawara:
<ogra_> iceroot, it doesnt qualify as critical, its "high" and should stay that way
<ogra_> critical would mean it affects neary every ubuntu user ... this bug only affects a small protion that use a certain wlan card
<iceroot> ogra_: its affecting nearly every eeepc
<iceroot> ogra_: and msi wind and all other systems with that card
<ogra_> yes, which still is only a small portion of ubuntu users
<iceroot> and for that user its critical...
<ogra_> if i.e. grub would wipe your harddisk on 80% of the ubuntu installs, that would qualify as critical
<ogra_> (there is a wikipage somewhere explaining the bug statuses)
<iceroot> ok, then we leave it as "high", noone is doing something on that and we will life with that bug until 12.04 (hopefully 12.04 is fixing it)
<iceroot> noone = lkml, rt2800pci maintainers, ubuntu kernel-devs
<ogra_> well, mail the ubuntu-kernel ML, go to the #ubuntu-kernel IRC channel to raise awareness if you like ...
<ogra_> the bug status is correct according to the definition and shouldnt be abused to raise awareness
<iceroot> ogra_: thx i will try it
<ogra_> :)
<iceroot> i dont think something will happen but ok, we will see
<iceroot> Policy: You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list.
<iceroot> ....
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> where do you try to subscribe ? lists.ubuntu.com i suppose ?
<iceroot> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-bugs
<ogra_> nah, thats not the one
<iceroot> i hoped to find a mailaddress there
<ogra_> go to lists.ubuntu.com, look for ubuntu-kernel
<iceroot> isnt there a real newsgroup-server? as it seems there is only a mailadrress
<iceroot> real newsgroupserver like adding a newsgroup to thunderbird like i did with LKML
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kernel-team
<ogra_> try that one
<ashams> anybody knows where to move this bug to?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/823577
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823577 in hundredpapercuts "Front/rear analog 5.1 balance setting gets reset (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-16
<macer1> Hi :)
<macer1> I have a problem with bug reporting...
<macer1> What to assign bug if it is about Ubuntu ISO's ?
<macer1> !bug 890151
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890151 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 11.10 ISOs after release, not bootable from pendrive on Macs. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890151
<macer1> no help -_- ?
<macer1> after hour...
<brendand> macer1 - try asking on ubuntu-installer
<scriptwarlock> hello
<scriptwarlock> anybody home?
<hggdh> scriptwarlock: just ask your question, and someone will, eventually, answer it
<scriptwarlock> hggdh, heres my problem with libfox 1.6 FXComposeContext: illegal window parameter
<scriptwarlock> anyone has idea why i have this FXComposeContext: illegal window parameter: aborted in libfox1.6 oneiric? \
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-17
<suli8> hi
<evfool> seb128, pedro_: how can one find out when the next brasero stable release is due?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-18
<ashams> cdbs, Hi Bilal, may I PM you?
<cdbs> ashams: yeah, go ahead
<wagafo> Bug 883677 has a step by step description that I'm able to reproduce perfectly, I think it can be marked as triaged.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883677 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Changing the default alert sound breaks desktop sound theme (affects: 5) (heat: 43)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883677
<om26er> wagafo, it may need sending to the people writing gnome-settings-daemon on bugzilla
<wagafo> Ok, I'll try to take a look there and open a bug if there isn't any.
<Amoz> bdmurray, thanks for the correction on #892324, is this the generally preferred way? assigning a package before apport-collect ?
<bdmurray> Amoz: yes, lots of package have apport hook, you can see them in /usr/share/apport/package-hooks
<bdmurray> Amoz: these gather detailed information necessary for the specific package
<bdmurray> the network-manager one should gather lots of kernel information too so if it ends up being a kernel bug it'll be okay
<Amoz> bdmurray, if there are no hooks, then it doesn't matter in the apport case? (it's always better to have a package assign ofc)
<bdmurray> running apport-collect for a bug without a package will gather some very basic information about the user's system but instead of having them run it 2 times its best to first assign a package
<bdmurray> does that help?
<Amoz> let
<Amoz> bdmurray, let's say the bug is related to rtorrent (no hooks), then it would be fine to just collect without an assigned package?
<Amoz> or is it collecting more info if a package is assigned, even if no hook exists for that package?
<bdmurray> ah, yes it gathers information about dependencies etc
<bdmurray> actually just dependencies
<Amoz> that answers my question. Assigning a package is important then
<bdmurray> well modified conffiles too
<bdmurray> very important!
<bdmurray> Amoz: Do you have any other questions?
<Amoz> bdmurray, I'm new to this stuff, and every bug is different. I'm thinking about asking the report of #892048 to give some more info about the bug (action, what happened, expectations).
<Amoz> would that be a good idea?
<bdmurray> bug 892048
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 892048 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "hard disk health problem (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/892048
<Amoz> and set it to incomplete
<bil21al> bdmurry i have a question u are the the admin so u may give well answer
<bdmurray> Yes that would be a good idea, however in this specific case I'm guessing the reporter was running gnome-disk-utility and saw that their hard disk has an issue and doesn't know what to do
<bdmurray> or thinks its a bug although their hardware being broken or failing isn't something we can do about
<bdmurray> we can do anything about
<Amoz> bdmurray, sounds reasonable, but one should really make sure that's the case, no?
<Amoz> or just set it to invalid directly?
<bdmurray> Amoz: yes, but to reduce the number of back and forths necessary I say "It sounds like ... and this isn't something we can do anything about.  Take these steps to back up your system.... and if you think there is a bug in the software please indicate what it is." set to incomplete and subscribe
<Amoz> bdmurray, thanks!
<bdmurray> bil21al: what is your question?
<bil21al> i m a unity triager mostly i triage unity but some told me that u cant apply for the bug control if u are not a subcriber of upstream bugs like empathy etc ..i dont get him why is he saying this
<bil21al> can u tel me why i cannot apply for the bug control while i m a unity triager
<bil21al> ?
<bdmurray> If you work on bug reports about Ubuntu packages you can apply for Bug Control
<bdmurray> There is no need to subscribe to upstream bugs although we'd like it if you did
<bil21al> ok and here is another matter my karma is not shown in unity contributor while who have less than me are shown there
<bdmurray> Karma is a feature of Launchpad so launchpad would be the best people to talk to
<bil21al> ok thanks very much
<greg-g> they're in #launchpad, just fyi
<Amoz> bdmurray, if a system restarts when playing video in VLC, Mplayer etc. would this be a linux problem or hw? what would be appropriate steps for triaging?
<Amoz> bug 892026
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 892026 in ubuntu "ubuntu 11.10 restarts while playing video (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/892026
<bdmurray> Amoz: that sounds kind of crazy but if it only happens when manipulating the video I'd guess an X related issue
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-19
<CarlFK> etc/apt/sources.list has   "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com oneiric main restricted universe multiverse" and apt-get update errors "Unable to find expected entry 'main/source/Sources' in Release file"
<CarlFK> i guess this is the releas file: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/oneiric/Release
<CarlFK> hmm, it isn't that line, it is the deb-src
<maxb> CarlFK: ddebs don't have separate source packages...
<CarlFK> maxb: thanks - figured it was something like that.
<jbuncher> Does anybody know when Firefox 8 will be released through the official Ubuntu repositories for 11.10?
<bil21al> hggdh:
<bil21al> ?
<bil21al> when we enter a dvd  and a bug occur is that a problem of unity or nautilus ? or any body else
<bil21al> ?
<ersi> sounds like nautilus imo
<alourie> bil21al: what kind of a bug?
<bil21al> when i enter a dvd  the two icons appear in the launcher one already present and other occur due to enterance of dvd
<bil21al> alourie:
<alourie> bil21al: ok, and what is the error though? If opening the DVD, then I'd agree with ersi
<bil21al> there is no error the bug is that why  the 2 icons are appearing instead of one not any error. i think u didnt get me isn't it?
<alourie> true :-)
<alourie> what icon? Of a disc?
<bil21al> same like before
<bil21al> i have capturd a screenshot
<alourie> can I see?
<bil21al> hmmm well please tell me the right pakage than i will give u the link its in my laptop so
<hggdh> bil21al: without having more had data we cannot tell you which package it would be related to
<hggdh> s/had/hard/
<hggdh> jbuncher: I would expect it will be released as soon as all interdependencies are resolved
<bil21al> ok so is there any way to show u can i upload it  some where ?
<hggdh> bil21al: http://photobucket.com/images/pastebin/
<bil21al> hggdh: and all here is the screenshot
<bil21al> http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i468/bil21al/?action=view&current=dvd.png
<hggdh> if you select each of the icons, do you see the same thing?
<alourie> ...and I don't think it's a bug
<alourie> I think that first one means the dialog that opened
<alourie> the second is the link to DVD drive
<alourie> which, maybe, should be united
<bil21al> yes i see the same think hggdh
<JanC> I'm not sure uniting them is possible or desirable really
<bil21al> and alourie : dvd should open in the preexsist icon why the one more icon is open ?
<alourie> true...
<JanC> bil21al: 1 is the device, the second is an application asking what you wnat to do with it?
<alourie> JanC: yes, but why would there be different icons for that?
<bil21al> yes
<alourie> at least specifically in this case...
<alourie> bil21al: I guess unity then
<bil21al> and why there is another the preexsist whould pop out and show the options of what to do
<bil21al> ok i am reporting it in unity
<JanC> well, it would be difficult to unify them probably?
<JanC> you would also need some way to unify that dialog with whatever application is launched by it?
<bil21al> both icon are doing the same job no difference
<JanC> bil21al: so clicking the device icon (re)shows the dialog, even if it was in the background?
<bil21al> yes it remains
<JanC> and clicking the dialog icon opens nautilus?
<bil21al> yes
<bil21al> it open
<JanC> eh, *that* sounds more like a bug to me  :P
<bil21al> r u a developer?
<bil21al> or member
<bil21al> ?
<JanC> I'm a user here
<bil21al> hmmm ok
<JanC> and I certainly don't want a dialog that asks me a question to perform an action instead of re-showing when its icon in the launcher is clicked
<JanC> clicking the device icon opens nautilus with the CD/DVD contents here
<JanC> I would assume clicking the dialog's icon to re-show the dialog if it got obscured by another window
<JanC> merging both icons would certainly need some re-thinking, and isn't as straightforward as it might seem  ☺
<bil21al> here is the bug i reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/892566
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 892566 in unity (Ubuntu) "when i entered a dvd than two icon appear (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<JanC> bil21al: another PoV: I don't get those 2 icons, because I disabled that useless & annoying dialog  ;)
<JanC> (useless & annoying in my opinion, of course)
<JanC> is this dialog really useful at all?
<JanC> bil21al_: did you see my last 3 lines?  ;)
<bil21al_> ohh no
<JanC> <JanC> bil21al: another PoV: I don't get those 2 icons, because I disabled that useless & annoying dialog  ;)
<JanC> <JanC> (useless & annoying in my opinion, of course)
<JanC> <JanC> is this dialog really useful at all?
<bil21al_> i am not understanding u
<JanC> bil21al_: I don't get that dialog at all...
<bil21al_> hmm but i can reproduce it and also make a vedio
<JanC> it depends on settings
<JanC> bil21al_: is this on 11.10 ?
<bil21al_> yes
<JanC> I can't really reproduce what you tell me?
<JanC> when I click the device icon (the one on the black background closest to the bottom), it opens nautilus
<JanC> when I click the top icon (on a grey background), it opens the question dialog
<JanC> (after I changed my settings to show the dialog)
<JanC> I guess if people choose to show that dialog when a DVD is inserted, it might make sense to merge them somehow, but not if users disable that dialog... hm...
<bil21al_> ok is this a a device icon than i should be merge why there is two icon for that.like if we are copying in the nautilus than why its another icon is not appear it has two arrows in the launcher icon and copying process is accouring so that option can be also merge
<JanC> it would require some way for unity to communicate with whatever shows that dialog and/or vice versa...
<JanC> but then other applications that use the DVD should do the same?
<JanC> maybe?
<JanC> also, I don't get the same icon for both, it seems?
<bil21al_> ok i have reported see what the developers and other triagers suggest for that i have given my opnion
<JanC> I wonder why ('the device icon has no "DVD" characters overlaid)
<bil21al_> have to go bec tomorrow i have to go to university  its 1 am here  so nice talk to u  thanks and bye.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-20
<orogor> hi here
<orogor> i have some issue with my X11 sessions since upgrading to last ubuntu
<orogor> i don t have any app-menu or taskbar or unity menu
<orogor> and starting a kde session does the same thing and i have nautillus as my desktop
<Ampelbein> orogor: "Last ubuntu"=11.10 or 12.04 (which is in alpha)
<orogor> 11.10
<orogor> actually i restarted gdm via commandline to try to pick up another session, but maybe this didnt worked as expected
<orogor> Ampelbein: gdm logon doesn t look like the login manager i saw first dunno if that makes a difference
<Ampelbein> orogor: The standard login manager nowadays is lightdm
<Ampelbein> orogor: Any errors logged in ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/lightdm/*.log ?
<orogor> there s  lot of debug insid e, i can t  see the error
<orogor> new session to use is unbuntu ?
<orogor> i got like 6-7 sessions to choose from
<Ampelbein> orogor: ubuntu should be unity.
<orogor> and btw now picking up kde session works , but ubuntu session leave me with no unity launcher
<orogor> i have no unity in the menu
<Ampelbein> orogor: You can report a bug with 'ubuntu-bug lightdm' and describe your issue.
<Ampelbein> orogor: No, I meant the entry "Ubuntu" should start a Unity session
<orogor> haaa
<orogor> i try hard to like unity , but it really doesn t like me , maybe we re  not destined to be together
<Ampelbein> orogor: 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' ;-)
<orogor> i prefer plain simple gnome
<orogor> gnome with enlightement as i was 10 years ago was the most perfect combination, but everyone has gone mad since
<Ampelbein> orogor: Yeah, all those shiny app-like desktops don't appeal to me either. But we are getting offtopic.
<orogor> yup
<orogor> i i choose a gnome session it doesn t looks at all like my previous ubuntu session
<orogor> and i can t  right click on gnome element to configure them either
<orogor> hummm    trying xfce i ll see if i like it
<cdbs> Anyone around?
<cdbs> ~taowa4 on launchpad has made a team ~badge-collectors on Launchpad and has added it to my ~papercuts-ninja
<cdbs> I asked him to remove it since it was not the right thing to do (my team is for papercuts enthusiasts)
<cdbs> he didn't respond, I removed the team myself and removed his admin status (he made himself admin since he's the member of the owner team mysteriously)
<cdbs> So, is anyone from the design team around who can kick him off from ~papercutters which will help me fix the issue?
<cdbs> he has made himself as admin again and he has changed team joining policy, he seems like a troll
<cdbs> not the right thing to ask on a sunday morning :)
<Ampelbein> cdbs: might be better to ask in #launchpad?
<cdbs> hmm
<cdbs> even fewer chances
<cdbs> the LOSA people might not be there
<cdbs> anyway
<cdbs> I'll try
<ashams_> cdbs, it's a war, ha :)
<ashams> cdbs, will mail vish
<cdbs> ashams: shouldn't I mail him?
<cdbs> Not a problem, if you've mailed already, doesn't matter
<ashams> cdbs, nah not yet
<ashams> got something from #launchpad ?
<hggdh> cdbs: oh, I see what you mean, badge-collectors and all
 * cdbs thinks he had seen hggdh at UDS
 * hggdh thinks cdbs is correct
<hggdh> BTW, I remember an exchange with taowa4 wating to be a member of bug-control, and I (and others) refusing him due to no qualifications, and s/he insisting
<cdbs> hggdh: I filed a question about this issue https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/179444
<cdbs> thanks to ashams for bringing me to light on the issue
<ashams> cdbs, Thanks to you buddy.
<cdbs> hggdh: And I have no idea how he was approved into ~papercutters when he has NO papercut triaging experience
<hggdh> cdbs: perfect. Actually, I wonder how many members this badge-collectors team has ;-)
<cdbs> hggdh: and many other experienced triagers like sense are out of the team (I'm not admin else I'll add sense to papercutters)
<cdbs> hggdh: 1 member, taowa4 himself, but yeah, the team is new, and many people could want to join it
<cdbs> hggdh: look at the immense number of badges taowa4 has, like, 3 rows of icons!
<hggdh> yeah, first thing I notices
<hggdh> noticed even
<hggdh> heh. *I* am not a member of papercutters...
<cdbs> the policies of getting into that are really strict
<cdbs> I doubt if vish could have added him in
<cdbs> I guess someone from the canonical UX team added him by mistake
<cdbs> (where him is ~taowa4)
<hggdh> yes, I think it was a mistake
<hggdh> and I subscribed to the question in a.lp.net, I am also curious to see how the LOSAs will act
<cdbs> ashams: UCA day was your idea? Nice!
<ashams> cdbs, yep, Thanks :)
<ashams> cdbs, hggdh I have just deactivated taowa again, we'll be having fun all the night long :)
<cdbs> ashams: deactivated from?
<cdbs> bugsquad?
 * hggdh wonders how old is s/he
<hggdh> ashams: BTW -- we are closing the mentorship programme, it did not work
<gema> hggdh: why didn't it work?
<hggdh> gema: unrealistic expectations from the mentees -- they pretty much expect us to hold their hands, and we simply do not have time for it
<hggdh> so they (mostly) sit down and wait
<ashams> cdbs, hey sorry I wasn't here. I meant pcuts-ninja
<cdbs> ashams: ah, got it
<cdbs> ashams: as a side note, he kicked me off the ninja team :)
<cdbs> we're having a Steve Jobs-esque thermonuclear war!
<ashams> :D
<ashams> hggdh, but the mentorship program is essential
<ashams> cdbs, heh Bilal is kicked from the team which he is supposed to lead hahaha
<ashams> :P
<cdbs> anyway
<cdbs> we've discussed lot about that single troll on this channel
<cdbs> we should stop:
<cdbs> !feedthetroll
<ubot4> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<cdbs> (well, that troll wasn't on IRC so ubottu's factoid contradicts the situation)
<cdbs> but yeah, its outrageous, let's hope the LOSAs will fix it tomorrow
<ashams> I hope so
<hggdh> ashams: training is essential, I agree. Helping them to start is essential, I also agree. But mentoring did not work
<hggdh> ashams: so we will be trying other options -- short videos, less that 2 min, showing details of bug triaging, etc
<ashams> hggdh, do we have any other alternative to it?
<hggdh> heh
<ashams> :)
<ashams> That will work too
<hggdh> yes. Plus askubuntu, answers, etc, not counting the help we strive to provide in this channel
<ashams> yeah, mentorship seemed to be exhausting for no reasonable output
<gema> hggdh: fair enough
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-12
<Chucrute301> hi guys
<Chucrute301> this will be maked in ubuntu raring?
<Chucrute301> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-greeter/+bug/932181
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 932181 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Unity Greeter - Update indicator menus so that they match the Unity Greeter style" [Critical,Triaged]
<Chucrute301> anyone?
<Chucrute301> ?????????
<dakira> Live-CD problem: When a USB-Stick with persistent storage is used, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules gets a rule added to it on every new device connection. Installing from the stick will result in a copy of the file on the target system. So all network interfaces of all devices the stick was ever connected to, will be in the rules file. You interface names will be something like eth19 and wlan8. On some machines networking wouldn't
<dakira> work at all until I deleted the rules. This can't be wanted behavior. Against which package should I file a bug?
<xnox> dakira: well, it is the wanted behaviour. if you use two machines regularly with that stick you want it to be eth1 & eth2 for each machine respectuflly.
<xnox> dakira: if you want the bug, file it against whichever package provides persistence. casper?!
<TheLordOfTime> betcha it'll "Won't Fix" though
<dakira> xnox: okay I see
<dakira> xnox: I think the persistence is provided by an aufs mounted on the casper fs. filing the bug against aufs would be wrong though, I think
<xnox> dakira: the more unplesant side-effect is taking a hard-drive and moving it to a new tower. then you need to remember to clear the persistent rules.
<dakira> xnox: yeah.. but that's where I'd expect that. Not with a USB-key I massively use for installing Ubuntu and only use persistence on, so that I don't have to reenter the WiFi credentials.
<ogra_> you could create an upstart job that just removes the file before the first network connection comes up and re-creates it
<ogra_> or wipe it and force-cr6eate it
<xnox> dakira: why do you have persistence on the usb key used for installing ubuntu? surely you know how to save one file on the usb-stick ;-) with the wifi password.
<dakira> xnox: I was actually under the impression that the live usb stuff was for installing Ubuntu and that persistence on them, was so that you could save some settings you always need/want. If that isn't the case then the persistence feature doesn't make any sense to me ;)
<xnox> dakira: persistance is meant for continued usage: e.g. you want to have usb-stick with ubuntu on it and go between home & work & internet cafe etc. and boot into your OS where ever you go.
<TheLordOfTime> yup.
<xnox> and use that on daily basis as your "roaming" profile / lightweight dual boot.
<TheLordOfTime> as a result of persistence, it has to do what you've described, store each network interface as its own entry.
<TheLordOfTime> eth1, eth2, eth3, etc.
<xnox> dakira: without persistence, each time you reboot you are back to stock live-cd.
<xnox> dakira: which is what you want - when using it as "live-cd for installations off a usb stick"
<dakira> Well then my bug report would be, that ubiquity should be removed from the persistent usb-keys because if you install ubuntu from them you get the problems I described above.
<xnox> dakira: no, you don't get any problems. ubiquity from usb-stick + persistence, still installs a bare stock system. Or are you saying that ubiquity, from persistence copies all 10 eth devices accross?
<dakira> Actually.. I'd say this is a bug with ubiquity because it just should not copy the udev rules from the stick. There we have it ;)
<xnox> well it doesn't.
<dakira> xnox: it does
<TheLordOfTime> it doesn't.
<TheLordOfTime> i use a persistent USB for troubleshooting/diagnosis/datarecovery and i use it on at least a thousand systems.
<TheLordOfTime> i also use it for installs on my systems.
<xnox> dakira: it copies from squashfs. which is the underlying prestine image. Are you saying that on the third install the root device has 3 eth devices?
<xnox> dakira: "shadows" of past usb-stick installs?
<xnox> the original install images is not modified, and the persistance is stored on the overlay, which is not / should not be copied into the installed system. If something leaks, that means we regressed in ubiquity.
<dakira> xnox: I'm saying that I found out about this because one of my installs had its wifi interface named wlan12, so I went out to investigate and saw that the udev rules file of the *installed vanilla Ubuntu* had all the interfaces of all machines in it, that the usb-stick *used to install* was ever connected to.
<xnox> dakira: that's a bug in ubiquity then. please do `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` from one of the machines that has wlan12 on it.
<xnox> dakira: thank you for taking time to explain this.
<xnox> dakira: and please paste the bug # here.
<dakira> xnox: I won't be able to do this today. I don't have the respective machines here.. I'll have to install it into a virtual machine to reproduce the problem.
<xnox> dakira: if it is possible to boot usb+persistance in vm's multiple times =/
<xnox> dakira: can you at least file a bug against ubiquity now, describing this? that previous machine's network devices leak to subsequent installs?
<dakira> xnox: I just need to use the stick I have (which has 15+ devices in its stored rules).
<dakira> xnox: I'm installing vbox right now.
<xnox> ah =) ok.
<dakira> I'll be back ;)
<dakira> xnox: I'm filing the bug right now. It was a bit harder than I thought to boot a vbox from a USB stick ;)
<dakira> xnox: but "good" news. The bug is there in the virtual machine, too.
<xnox> yes, it is hard =)
<xnox> \0/
<xnox> great & I will have logs to see what's going on ;-)
<dakira> here you go LP:8dUN13t3AiIP
<dakira> arg ;) that was wring ;)
<dakira> no c&p from the vm..
<TheLordOfTime> is that the bug number...?
<dakira> xnox:  LP:1077981
<TheLordOfTime> LP Bug 1077981
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1077981 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "udev rules from persistent usb-stick leak to installs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077981
<xnox> dakira: thanks =)))
<dakira> the above was a password that I now changed ;)
<xnox> dakira: lol =)
<alo21> hi..
<alo21> I would like to create a patch
<alo21> I run on terminal 'edit-patch fix158' and it gaves me ' No patches in series'. But in debian/patches there is a file called series. Also i think the patch system is quitl (but i am not sure)
<TheLordOfTime> alo21, in debian/patches, is ther ea 'fix158' file?
<jtaylor> alo21: you looked at picard-tools. maybe you want to comment on bug 1078012
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1078012 in picard-tools (Ubuntu) "Sync picard-tools 1.79-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078012
 * TheLordOfTime thinks alo21 should be more responsive to questions...
<melkor> I have a problem where ubuntu corrupts my /window 3
<melkor> sorry...Ill finish
<jtaylor> that would be an awfully specific bug :)
<melkor> When I mount an external HDD it gets corrupted. This does not depend on the file system and appears to be specific to the hdd housing I am using.
<melkor> I would like to report the bug, but I cannot do it from launchpad and I do not know what package to use ubuntu-bug.
<jtaylor> probably linux
<melkor> jtaylor: there is a linux package?
<jtaylor> of course
<melkor> Thanks for the heads up. I gotta move internet access.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-13
<mfisch> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> mfisch: pong
<mfisch> hggdh: I'd like to get the community more involved in helping with Nexus7 bug triage, especially filing upstream, looking for upstream duplicates, etc
<mfisch> hggdh: I've considered an email to bug squad, asking you personally for help, etc.  Ideas?
<hggdh> mfisch: let's get balloons involved
<hggdh> mfisch: I think email to bugsquad, bugcontrol, and ubuntu-quality would be good
<hggdh> balloons: ^
<hggdh> mfisch: of course, you can ask me directly (well, pretty much just did it ;-)
<hggdh> mfisch: and I will certainly help
<mfisch> hggdh: cwayne and I spend more time than we'd like triaging rather than working on fixes
<ali1234> how can i see a list of nexus7 bugs?
<cwayne> ali1234: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7
<ali1234> thanks
<cwayne> np
<ArcticLight> hi there~
<ArcticLight> I think I need help filing a bug
<ArcticLight> ubuntu-bug seems to be misbehaving on my system, and I have a crash report I want to file.
<ArcticLight> um... is anyone here?
<mfisch> what is ubuntu-bug doing?
<Pici> ArcticLight: actually, there was a question asked, but you had parted right at that moment.
<Pici> 15:17:25 <mfisch> what is ubuntu-bug doing?
<ArcticLight> Hi, sorry~
<ArcticLight> Um... It's not doing anything, that's the problem. I have a .crash file I'm trying to send, and choosing "S" for send report causes it to quit and it never opens my browser to file the report.
<mfisch> hmm
<mfisch> does ubuntu-bug log anywhere?  I've never seen that before
<ArcticLight> I have no idea, but here's what it looks like in my terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356408/
<ArcticLight> It hangs before "Please choose" and pressing S at the hang makes it print "please choose" and quit.
<mfisch> Dumb question but do you need to hit cap S?
<ArcticLight> Tried that, same thing.
<ArcticLight> Okay, so here's something weird. Two files just popped up in /var/crash: they have the same name, but end in ".upload" and ".uploaded", I still have nothing open in any browser, which is the usual behavior of ubuntu-bug
<mfisch> do you need to be root to read that crash file?
<mfisch> some of my crash files have odd permissions too, like 0000
<ArcticLight> Running it with sudo does exactly the same thing.
<ArcticLight> how would I find out the file permissions?
<ArcticLight> Never mind, and the permissions are such that I should have read access to the file without root.
<mfisch> ArcticLight: can you do a ls -al
<mfisch> ArcticLight: ls -al ./_usr_lib_libreoffice_program_soffice.bin.1000.crash
<ArcticLight> here it is:
<ArcticLight> xyzzy@Quirlbox:/var/crash$ ls -al ./_usr_lib_libreoffice_program_soffice.bin.1000.crash
<ArcticLight> -rw-r----- 1 xyzzy whoopsie 11809149 Nov 13 14:51 ./_usr_lib_libreoffice_program_soffice.bin.1000.crash
<ArcticLight> any ideas what's going on?
<ali1234> upload and uploaded means the crash files were already uploaded
<ArcticLight> So...... where do I finish filing the bug? because my web browser didn't open.
<ali1234> you don't
<ali1234> it's not possible any more
<ali1234> ubuntu-bug sends the crash files to daisy without user interaction
<ali1234> you can file a bug on the crashing package by "ubuntu-bug <package>" but there is no way to attach the crash dump to it
<ArcticLight> Okay. NM then, sorry for the misunderstanding.
 * mfisch didn't know that
<ali1234> well if anyone knows better i'd like to know about it
<ali1234> i've been trying to figure out how to do it for 6 months
<ali1234> see http://askubuntu.com/questions/150476/how-do-i-submit-a-full-bug-report-with-crash-dump-and-steps-to-reproduce
<ali1234> you can manually attach the crash dump as a normal file and then set the bug private, but this won't result in a retrace getting done or any of the nice stuff it used to do.
<ali1234> see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/errors/+bug/1061049
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061049 in Errors "We should allow users to manually input a linked bug and better present both the create and link options" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ArcticLight> Well that's just dandy. Um... thanks for all the help guys.
<ArcticLight> Also, wouldn't it be useful if the ubuntu help page for reporting bugs mentioned this behavior?
<ali1234> yeah, it's out of date i guess
<ArcticLight> Well thanks for the help, sorry for the misunderstanding.
<ArcticLight> Maybe it would be a good idea for ubuntu-bug to say it's done uploading? Because when it just quit I thought I had broken it.
<ali1234> well it doesn't wait for the upload to finish - it backgrouds it
<ali1234> the upload will restart if it doesn't complete
<ali1234> which is fun when it tries to upload a 2GB core dump
<ali1234> over and over and over again
<ArcticLight> Okay, then say it is uploading, or at least something, rather than just quitting. in my experience having any terminal program just "quit" after a selection makes me think it crashed.
<ali1234> sure. not many people will see the terminal stuff though
<ali1234> normally you just get the apport popup
<ali1234> you are right of course
<ArcticLight> I installed and enabled apport, and I still don't get the popup when things go wrong. I have to use ubuntu-bug from the terminal
<ali1234> you should get the "problem report" thing
<ali1234> it looks like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/iwyYZ.png
<ArcticLight> Nope. Just silent crashes. At the most useful I get a popup from the application itself saying it crashed. Apport doesn't seem to intervene.
<ArcticLight> It did on 12.04 but not on 12.10 when I upgraded. I thought this behavior had been changed~
<ali1234> it shouldn't have
<ArcticLight> That's weird then.
<ArcticLight> My whole system has been a bit off since the upgrade to 12.10 ... I figured it was because of normal development changes, but I guess this isn't supposed to be the case?
<ArcticLight> well, more problems to track down then.
<ArcticLight> At this point, with all the little issues I've been having, I'm considering doing a fresh install back to 12.04 instead of running 12.10
<ArcticLight> Which is sad, because I actually like a lot of the new features of 12.10
<ArcticLight> anyway, thanks for the help with the bug reporter.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-14
<chilicuil> hi, does anyone could please set bug #1023329 to 'triaged' with importance 'low'?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023329 in cdo (Ubuntu) "cdo does not do what it is supposed to do" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023329
<gnomefreak> what package would i file a bug on for the right click menu
<autra> gnomefreak, you reproduce your bug in every apps ?
<autra> arf too late :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-15
<Tsubaki> hello, I think I might have found a security issue
<psusi> what was the bzr version of clean?
<Tsubaki> ?
<psusi> git clean == bzr what?
<Tsubaki> I do not follow
<psusi> clean the working directory of unknown files
<Tsubaki> ok?
<psusi> what was the bzr command for that?
<psusi> oops, meant to ask that in motu, wrong channel
<Tsubaki> no clue
<Tsubaki> lol
<Machinista> Hi, attempting first triage activity:  this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1079056 looks to be a significant feature request imo.  Opinions?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079056 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not detect Windows 8" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> Machinista: it's a bug in os-prober and there are patches in debian to detect EFI systems.
<Machinista> Ok, thanks.
<Machinista> 1079056 would appear to be a duplicate of '#978028 os-prober fails to recognize Windows 8'
<Machinista> Hi, if a bug is marked 'fix released' is this the end of the work-flow or is there some verification/close event that comes after this?
<mitya57_> Machinista, verification is performed only for stable updates and they are marked fix released after that
<TheLordOfTime> Machinista, "Fix Released" means Fix Released.  After its "released" that bug's "done" so to speak
<Machinista> mitya57, TheLordOfTime thanks.  So a new bug opened for same issue (now fixed released) would be a regression rather than a duplicate?
<TheLordOfTime> it could be
 * TheLordOfTime rarely works with regressions, though
 * TheLordOfTime should read up on "regressions" ":P
<TheLordOfTime> Machinista, did that ever work previously?
<TheLordOfTime> (still assuming LP Bug 1079056 is the topic)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079056 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not detect Windows 8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079056
<Machinista> TheLordOfTime, yes, still on that topic.
<TheLordOfTime> Machinista, did that ever work previously?
<TheLordOfTime> after 978028 was fixed, of course.
<Machinista> TheLordOfTime, I've seen a fix event, but no confirmation that it was actually fixed, just a comment after the fix that 12.04 also has this problem.
<TheLordOfTime> if it was SRU'd then someone confirmed the fix...
<xnox> considering that windows 8 was released on October 26 it has little chances of working =)))))
<Machinista> And now also repported against 12.10.  So, was it ever fixed/working?  :)
<TheLordOfTime> apparently for Oneiric, but...
<Machinista> Anyway, as to triage.... should it be tagged as a regression do you think
<TheLordOfTime> i'm trying to reach the stgraber, who marked it fixed released, to get background on it
<Machinista> kk
<TheLordOfTime> hiya stgraber
<stgraber> hey
<TheLordOfTime> so, Bug 1078056 was marked as a dupe of Bug 978028 apparently, which you handled
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978028 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "os-prober fails to recognize Windows 8" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978028
<TheLordOfTime> was the "fix Released" for 978028 ever verified, or was it assumed?
<TheLordOfTime> (Precise was in dev i think at the time)
<stgraber> it was verified with the consumer preview of win8
<TheLordOfTime> but not been checked since win8's commercial release?
<TheLordOfTime> because Machinista here is saying there's a regression since then
<stgraber> correct. I don't have win8 so can't check (not that I'm really doing any installer work lately)
<TheLordOfTime> ah, thanks, just trying to gather background :P  i'm assuming this is a regression, then, no clue which regression tag (or just 'regression') is needed.
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't usually ahndle regressions :PP
<TheLordOfTime> bleh stupid keyboard
<TheLordOfTime> my keyboard should be labeled a regression... regression from those that work >.>
<stgraber> well, what's the regression? win8 final not being detected isn't a regression as it quite likely never was
<TheLordOfTime> LP Bug 1078056 has details
<stgraber> bug 1078056
<TheLordOfTime> but the bug bot ain't reporting it here because its already been called
<TheLordOfTime> <ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079056 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not detect Windows 8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079056
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079056 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not detect Windows 8" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> oh so NOW you work
 * TheLordOfTime kicks ubot2
<xnox> Bug 1
<xnox> ..
<xnox> bug 1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<TheLordOfTime> so the bugbot is breaking now?
<TheLordOfTime> HOW DARE IT
<xnox> stgraber: was it verified in uefi or bios?
<stgraber> right, so still not a regression, I don't believe os-prober ever detected win8 on that machine
<stgraber> xnox: bios
<stgraber> my guess is that os-prober simply doesn't support detecting Windows on UEFI (or at least win8 on uefi) or win8 changed something in the magic value for the final release
<xnox> stgraber: so I don't believe we have support to os-probe other uefi installs....
<xnox> there are patches about it on debian bts but I have not poked them.
<stgraber> in either case, doesn't match the definition of regression which is "something that used to work with an earlier version of the package and stopped working in a later version"
<TheLordOfTime> see, this is why release people should lurk here more :p
<stgraber> xnox: I did a quick check and we're in sync with Debian on os-prober (+ a small delta) so if they implemented uefi code, it's not been released yet
<TheLordOfTime> they know information on "regressions"
<TheLordOfTime> i don't :P
 * TheLordOfTime returns to trying to fix his boot partition
<Machinista> Ok, interesting conversation.  Seems that 1079056 should be left in new state.
<TheLordOfTime> stgraber, so this bug is already existing in Debian as a bug that should be fixed?
<TheLordOfTime> if so it should be linked to the LP
<stgraber> TheLordOfTime: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=687921
<ubot2> Debian bug 687921 in os-prober "Make os-prober to support efi loaders" [Normal,Open]
 * TheLordOfTime subscribes
<Machinista> Sounds liek a wishlist item then, not a bug. Someone want to do the honours?
<TheLordOfTime> i could if LP wasnt timing out for me
 * TheLordOfTime is getting network-side timeouts on his end
<TheLordOfTime> stgraber, thanks for hopping over here to help :)
<stgraber> np
<Machinista> TheLordOfTime, stgraber and thanks to you both for helping me triage my 1st bug :)
<Machinista> ..should've chosen an earier one/
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> well, everyone starts somewhere :P
<TheLordOfTime> me, i didn't even start out in bugs :p
<TheLordOfTime> ended up there though
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<Machinista> Oh, it's the sort of place people...end up?  :p
<TheLordOfTime> no, that's just me :p
<TheLordOfTime> some people like working with bugs and start there
<TheLordOfTime> i started out with support in general :P  then started working with the nginx team, started working in bugs, and now i'm working with bugs a ton :P
<Machinista> That's great.  Someone needs to chap.
<Machinista> TheLordOfTime out of interest, how does a report get transferred, tagged w/e as wishlist?
<TheLordOfTime> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance  |  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<TheLordOfTime> Wishlist is an importance.
<TheLordOfTime> Triaged goes with it.
<TheLordOfTime> Wishlist items, when bugcontrollers are aware of it, get marked as such (usually feature requests)
<TheLordOfTime> the Triaged status goes with them usually...
<TheLordOfTime> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<TheLordOfTime> that's the triage guide
<TheLordOfTime> it explains most stuff
<TheLordOfTime> there's special bugs though, they have slightly different rules
 * TheLordOfTime never deals with those
<Machinista> :)  thanks
<TheLordOfTime> certain statuses can only be set by bugcontrol, and importance can only be set by bugcontrol, for bugs within Ubuntu's purview.  certain teams have bugcontrol though, i forget what they are...
 * TheLordOfTime smells bacon
<TheLordOfTime> now i'm hungry :/
 * TheLordOfTime walks off
<mspencer> What is the best mailing list to ask a question about correct way a bug fix should work? The bug is LP #657275
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657275 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug should save reports offline automatically rather than giving a cryptic error message" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657275
<hggdh> mspencer: you can use ubuntu-devel; but pitti already suggested the action, and he is one of the authors of apport/ubuntu-bug
<mspencer> hggdh: Do you mean the text of the message? My question is about what should be done with the report if the user chooses to save it.
<hggdh> mspencer: ah, OK. Then ubuntu-devel is a good place. Or you can go to the #ubuntu-devel channel and directly ask pitti (but not today, he has already left for the day, Europe TZ, I think UTC+1|2)
<mspencer> What would be better?
<hggdh> either, I think. Pinging him directly has the potential to get a faster answer (tomorrow). Emailing ubuntu-devel will get more views, OTOH. If you ping him, make sure to add context (like pitti: png re. bug 657275)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657275 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug should save reports offline automatically rather than giving a cryptic error message" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657275
<hggdh> bah
<mspencer> hggdh: Okay, thanks for your help!
<hggdh> yw
<mspencer> I've reported a bug that turned out to be a duplicate of a bug that has been fixed. Do I need to do anything to the bug I reported to close it or something?
<hggdh> mspencer: if it is set as  a dup, no, you do not need to do anything else
<hggdh> (duplicates are automagically disqualified)
<mspencer> The bug is #1078895. Someone replied to me when I posted the bug and said it was a dup, but I don't think anything has been done to my bug report.
<mspencer> LP #1078895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1078895 in openshot (Ubuntu) "Importing an image sequence messes up GUI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078895
<hggdh> yes, this is not an official dup yet.
<mspencer> Am I as the reporter responsible for marking this as a dup?
<hggdh> mspencer: the other bug was fixed in a (to precise) future version, it seems
<mspencer> It looks like this is a dup of LP #505578
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 505578 in OpenShot Video Editor "Icons etc. disappearing" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505578
<hggdh> if you can confirm it is a dup, you can go ahead and mark if as so
<hggdh> mspencer: to find out if, and what, Ubuntu versions carry this corrected openshot you can use rmadison
<hggdh> on it I seem that Quantal (and Raring) are running 1.4.3, so the fix should already be there
<hggdh> mspencer: rmadison is in the devscripts package, if you are interested
<mspencer> Why do I need to know what versions carry the corrected version? Just if I wanted to use the current version?
<hggdh> mspencer: well, you might want to -- say -- run quantal, and check on it
<hggdh> you are *not* required to, of course
<mspencer> hggdh: So I should run quantal before I mark it as a duplicate?
<mspencer> To make sure that my problem is fixed?
<hggdh> mspencer: this would be ideal
<mspencer> hggdh: thanks!
<hggdh> mspencer: you are extremely welcome. Thank YOU for helping
<mspencer> I have 12.10 installed in another partition and 13.04 in vm for bug fixing. Which should I test openshot in?
<hggdh> 13.04 would be OK, it is running the same version as Quantal
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-16
<dlbike76> Hi any kernel triagers online?
<Machinista> Can someone move Bug #1079056 to wishlist please.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079056 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not detect Windows 8(UEFI)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079056
<patr|ck> this channel is about people who want to contribute, not about asking for help with a certain bug, right?
<yofel> patr|ck: it's for any bug discussion as long as it's related to triaging bugs
<patr|ck> ah, ok
<patr|ck> i am wondering if i can help to speed up the triaging of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1079801
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079801 in xorg (Ubuntu) "3D apps do not load for the intel "sandy bridge" gfx chip" [Undecided,New]
<patr|ck> or if i should try other 3D applications for testing
<patr|ck> and somebody on #intel-gfx said those packages could be affected: kernel, mesa, libdrm, libva-intel and xf86-video-intel
<patr|ck> but i was told on #ubuntu-devel to target xorg
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-17
<patr|ck> if my answer was correct, then the bug can be closed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap/+bug/977126
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 977126 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "debootstrap is unable to install debian lenny" [Undecided,New]
 * patr|ck rings the door bell twice and sits down again
<hggdh> patr|ck_: correct :-)
<patr|ck_> :-)
<patr|ck> when https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1079801 is working on 12.04 and maybe in 13.04 aswell, should i add that to the report comments?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079801 in xorg (Ubuntu) "3D apps do not load for the intel "sandy bridge" gfx chip" [Undecided,New]
<patr|ck_> that bug is also present in 13.04
<patr|ck_> works in 12.04 but is present in 12.10 and 13.04
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I know this is not the place to get help but I'm running out of options so I figured I'd ask here. I'm running Quantal with empathy 3.6 and it's giving me and others a "Certificate self-signed" error when connecting to jabber.org. It's the only IM client to do so. Any workaround ?
<BlackNarcissus> Thanks a lot if anyone's reading this.
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I would like to upload on the same PPA the same version of a program, but for differnte Ubuntu version. How can I do this?
<jtaylor> you add version suffixes with the different versions
<jtaylor> e.g. +ppa1~u12.04, +ppa1~u12.10
<alo21> jtaylor: in the changelog too. Right?
<jtaylor> yes
<alo21> jtaylor: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-18
<gnomefreak> anyohne try to file a bug on 13.04 using "ubuntu-bug bleh"?
<gnomefreak> apport keeps crashing here
<chilicui1> gnomefreak: give me a second, I'll give it a try
<gnomefreak> chilicui1: thanks
<gnomefreak> chilicui1: here is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1366843/
<chilicui1> gnomefreak: ok, do you think it's similar to this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084222
<chilicui1> gnomefreak: I'm updating raring to check if it breaks here too
<gnomefreak> chilicui1: its not the same. He is getting to when lp page should open, i dont get past collecting info
<chilicui1> gnomefreak: kt
<chilicui1> gnomefreak: it's working fine here
<gnomefreak> chilicui1: gnome or kde?
<chilicui1> gnomefreak: unity/gnome/gtk
<chilicui1> btw, if anyone of the bugcontrol team shows up, I'd like that they marked as triaged bug #1023329 with importance 'low'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023329 in cdo (Ubuntu) "cdo does not do what it is supposed to do" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023329
<gnomefreak> thas odd. sorry chilicui1 some reason i cant change them
<gnomefreak> wth happened to my bug team status
<chilicui1> gnomefreak: np =), thanks anyway
<ali1234> if i reported a bug and it got fixed in the new release of ubuntu, but not the old one, and it's anot a good candidate for SRU, and anyway nobody ever commented on my bug report, what's the approriate way to close the bug report?
<mitya57> ali1234, just mark it as fix released
<ali1234> ok, thanks
<patr|ck> looks like nobody reviews mine either
<melodie> hello
<melodie> I come to see if I can have a disussion here about a bug related to network-manager not started at boot. It is related to an error message which let me at two bug reports:
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/881079
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881079 in console-tools (Ubuntu Precise) "FIXED: spurious "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration" message at startup, but all network devices are up" [High,Triaged]
<melodie> and this one:
<melodie> no, just that one.
<melodie> for me it is not fixed yet in Precise
<melodie> hi again
<melodie> hi, does anyone have information about this bug ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12361224#post12361224
<melodie> does anyone coming here deal with bugs ?
<melodie> :)
<penguin42> melodie: Are you sure that's the same bug?
<EXORCIST> I think I found a bug
<melodie> penguin42, it looks very much like it
<melodie> so much that I didn't even think it could be a different one
<melodie> I'd like to see someone tell me : show this log, and that log on pastebin, then a knownledgeable person would look and find out what happens really
<penguin42> melodie: Go back a step, when did you start getting it and what version are you on?
<melodie> I started having it immediatly and I have provided the version I'm on on the forum
<melodie> version ubuntu you mean ?
<melodie> or version packages ?
<melodie> it also happens in a netbook where I did the same install, a Samsung N210
<EXORCIST> i found a remote exploit in ubuntu
<melodie> I thought it was because of the wireless, which I have deactivated since, but the problem persisted so when I noticed it also here in this one box I thought I would start working on it and search the web a bout it
<penguin42> EXORCIST: Then please report the bug and mark it as security
<EXORCIST> I want to make full disclosure here
<EXORCIST> I will use pastebin
<penguin42> EXORCIST: It's unlikely people here will notice it
<penguin42> EXORCIST: If you report it on lp and mark it as security then the security team will be informed
<EXORCIST> Who is in the security team?
<EXORCIST> where is the security team channel
<penguin42> EXORCIST: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security
<penguin42> melodie: Have you done some basic debug ignoring nm and wicd?
<melodie> penguin42, I wish I knew how to do that
<melodie> I'll have to bbl
<melodie> and I'll be back. :)
<melodie> thanks
<penguin42> melodie: I'd try doing some basic config with ifconfig
<melodie> penguin42, i go for dinner and will be back after
<penguin42> I may or may not be here
<penguin42> EXORCIST: I'd ask you to go through launchpad and mark it as security, and you can make it public or private; I'd ask you to make it private and give them time to sort it
<EXORCIST> I think ubuntu is widely used
<penguin42> yep
<EXORCIST> You can buy the exploit from me if you want
<penguin42> haha no thanks
<EXORCIST> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<EXORCIST> !ops
<penguin42> Pricey: Ta
<melodie> penguin42, ? are you still here ? :)
<melodie> penguin42, my aim is not to get a successful configuration. In need a "sudo dhclient eth0" or eth1 will do the trick. What i would want is to get help to find where the problem lies, and get the devs to fix it really, if possible. I would like Ubuntu to be even better than it is now
<melodie> I also meet with an issue with something else, but... one problem at a time.
<melodie> if you are still here, and if you know the /etc/init scripts, I would like to say what I have been looking at there ?
<melodie> bbl
<penguin42> oops, missed
<patr|ck> not to be a pest, but what about my bug - what can i do to get it reviewed?
<patr|ck> i mean: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1079801
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079801 in xorg (Ubuntu) "3D apps do not load for the intel "sandy bridge" gfx chip" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> let me just look at that
<patr|ck> cool
<penguin42>  patr|ck: Does something simple like glxgears work?
<patr|ck> glxgears works, yes
<patr|ck> with about 60 FPS
<melodie> hi again
<melodie> penguin42, I rebooted, didn't find any way to fix it so far
<penguin42> patr|ck: OK, can you attach the output of glxinfo ?
<patr|ck> not at the moment, because i am on 12.04
<penguin42> melodie: Right, so while you say your intent is not to find a working config, but to get the devs to fix it, the 1st step is to find out which bit is broken
<penguin42> patr|ck: OK, so I suggest you 1) get the output of glxinfo, 2) try something heavy 3d that's native Ubuntu (e.g. blender or one of the games) 3) can you attach the output error text message from running google earth?
<patr|ck> you mean to run the glxinfo on the "broken" versions 12.10 and 13.04 right?
<melodie> this is what I was trying to find out
<penguin42> patr|ck: Yes, broken version please
<penguin42> melodie: OK, so does running dhclient or the like work?
<penguin42> melodie: And apologies, I'm muxing a few bugs at the same time here; so can you remind me, what does the output of ifconfig -a   say?
<patr|ck> okay, so i got some "homework" :-)
<penguin42> patr|ck: I'm wondering if it's only 32 bit programs that are broken and that you need to install some missing 32 bit library
<patr|ck> 32bit only, yesw
<patr|ck> sorry: yes
<penguin42> patr|ck: So you're sure 64bit stuff is happy?
<patr|ck> i have no 64bit
<melodie> penguin42, no problem, you do as you can and yes, dhclient does work, so do network-manager : just under the condition that the former packages are installed ! the ones from updates repos does not start at boot
<penguin42> patr|ck: Oh ok, mis read it - so this is a 32bit install?
<melodie> I might have found why by the way
<patr|ck> it is, yes
<melodie> not sure of that but if you have a few minutes available to look at that at same time as me I might be able to point to a detail in a start file
<penguin42> melodie: OK, so if it's working but failing on an update please file that as a separate bug; I don't think it's necessarily the same as that old one - please state the versions that work/fail and tell someone here because then it's a regression
<penguin42> patr|ck: OK, so wasn't what I was thinking - so still fill that home work in :-)
<melodie> and the problem which still is here is this terrible delay at boot !
<patr|ck> roger!
<melodie> penguin42, someone here ? who ?
<penguin42> melodie: Yeh if you're lucky someone here (bugcontrol/bugsquad) should be able to make sure it's marked as a regression and mark it high; a regression on an LTS is pretty important
<penguin42> melodie: But you need to make sure you show the before/after package numbers
<melodie> and what about the 60 more seconds delay in the early start of boot ? I didn't find yet how to narrow it.
<melodie> penguin42, yes, I know the version numbers, this guy at the forum gave it all !
<penguin42> melodie: They're tricky, two ways, look to see if you can see the gap in /var/log/boot* or any other stuff, also try running bootchart
<melodie> how do I run bootchart ? what is it ?
<melodie> in X  console ? as root ? as user ?
<penguin42> melodie: It's a package you install, it records (into /var/log/bootchart I think) a recording of your boot process and leaves a trace and .png there showing a trace
<melodie> I have been in /var/log/boot.lot
<melodie> log
<melodie> ok
<melodie> bootchart packages installing now
<penguin42> melodie: One thing to watch out for though, the last message you see before the hang is not necessarily the cause
<melodie> which hang ? nothing hangs : the boot process is slowed down by the 60 seconds delay
<melodie> the same as here:
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/881079
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881079 in console-tools (Ubuntu Precise) "FIXED: spurious "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration" message at startup, but all network devices are up" [High,Triaged]
<melodie> "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration" message at startup, but all network devices are up"
<melodie> oh bots !
<melodie> :|
<penguin42> it's a nice friendly bot
<melodie> the file under /etc/init having for name "network-manager.conf" seem not to be the same in the package from update and in the one from the former package.
<melodie> the newer seems to want the network-manager program to be started after I don't remember what (I'll have to reinstall it to see what and compare)
<melodie> I didn't know about upstart way of working, I had to dig there a bit to find out.
<penguin42> upstart is still a bit of a mysetery to me
<penguin42> try
<melodie> penguin42, mystery or misery ? ;D
<penguin42> both!
<melodie> mysetery looks like a mix or both. :)
<melodie> systemd in other boxes is quite a new stuff with lots of complexity as well...
<melodie> I installed bootchart, is there anything else I should try before restarting the box ?
<penguin42> yeh I have a certain preference for a nice simple /etc/rc :-(
<melodie> :)
<penguin42> melodie: Just reboot, log in and then have a look at the nice image in /var/log/bootchart
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I'll bb
<melodie> penguin42, ?
<penguin42> hi
<melodie> i have the bootchart directory in /var/log but I don't understand anything from it. who wants it can have it...
<melodie> o_^
 * penguin42 has to go in a minute or two
<penguin42> melodie: You should find there is a big .png image
<penguin42> melodie: And it just shows time across the bottom and you can see all the things that are happening
<melodie> I have looked al right :D
<melodie> may I upload them somewhere, maybe you could have a look and try to figure out what goes on there ?
 * penguin42 has to go now
<melodie> ok.
<melodie> is there someone here belonging to the bugsquad ?
<melodie> is there someone here belonging to the bugsquad ? here are all the reports related to the same bug as what I am meeting with: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=Waiting+for+60+more+seconds&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target= and the same thread includes late reports involving Ubuntu Precise, such as myself
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/console-common/+bug/881079
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881079 in console-tools (Ubuntu Precise) "FIXED: spurious "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration" message at startup, but all network devices are up" [High,Triaged]
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1080454
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080454 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "New network-manager is not started at boot" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> and good night
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-12
<penguin42> any pango or unity guys here? Bug 1239381 - the last comment someone added another way of triggering it, the backtrace looks similar on saucy, and it doesn't trigger on Trusty - should it be the same bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239381 in Unity 7.0 "Unity crashes when entering a term including "emu" in the home lens" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239381
<joossee> guys is there any fix for the dash home button being very laggy?
<brainwash> some days and pointless comments later there is still no visible progress regarding bug 1205384
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205384
<brainwash> it is the no. 1 bug in Lubuntu 13.10, normally one would expect a emergency fix within few days...
<joossee> wow that does seem serious!
<brainwash> it really is
<joossee> ya i love lubuntu.. i think im on 12 and 11 though so...
<brainwash> I'm not even using Lubuntu, but I've informed the people in #lubuntu and in this channel several times, also marked the bug report as "security" one, talked to the QA lubuntu guy and guess what... no change so far
<brainwash> the package maintainer might be busy, but this is a serious issue
<brainwash> if he does not have the time, he should assign someone else
<joossee> remember "open source" means "i have a day job"
<brainwash> this is no excuse for releasing a product with a major flaw
<penguin42> brainwash: As I've said before, you could try asking the guy assigned to it if there is any progress
<brainwash> penguin42: he does not react to the comment flood in the report
<penguin42> brainwash: He may well have hundreds of bugs on his plate, but the other thing you can try after asking him nicely if he doesn't respond, you could try asking in #ubuntu-dev
<penguin42> brainwash: But again, ubuntu gets released on a time basis, if something is broken in general it still gets released
<penguin42> brainwash: and lubuntu isn't supported so - shrug
<penguin42> brainwash: If you fix the problem and push a branch I'm sure you can get it merged
<brainwash> but it's an official release
<jtaylor> Id on't see a patch or a upstream bug there
<brainwash> so some sort of QA should care about this kind of issues
<penguin42> brainwash: It's not supported
<brainwash> what a bummer
<brainwash> jtaylor: the package maintainer is already assigned and knows about this problem, but there is still no fix available (check the dates)
<penguin42> or at least I don't think it is - it does have a task: tag, so hmm
<jtaylor> as I interpret his answer there is no solution
<penguin42> hnnm hggdh did ping him on the 6th
<penguin42> brainwash: The other thing I can't quite understand from that report is whether the  dm-tool command the reporter is using to lock the screen is normal; i.e. does this thing fail if you just wait for the system to lock screen or is it only if you use dm-tool?   If it's only when you use dm-tool it seems less of an issue
<brainwash> the lubuntu/lxde session calls lxlock which triggers dm-tool
<brainwash> it could be fixed by reverting the changes to lxlock, so it calls xscreensaver as first option... but xscreensaver is not part of the default lubuntu installation anymore
<brainwash> and proper lightdm locking is available starting with 14.04 -> light-locker
<penguin42> brainwash: So IMHO the right thing to do is wait a couple more days to see if he replies to hggdh's prod, and if he doesn't then hmm
<brainwash> penguin42: right, "hmm"
<penguin42> brainwash: I'm not sure what else I'd suggest; you could try asking the ubuntu-security guys, but the real mistake here seems to be the stuff went into the release too early
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-13
<gbspew> I added CTRL + SHIFT to change the keyboard input language and now I can't use CTRL + SHIFT + TAB to switch between browser tabs. I tested with Firefox and Chrome - it's not working.
<gbspew> do you have idea why it's not working? It seems that when CTRL + SHIFT + TAB is pressed, only CTRL + SHIFT is detected as pressed
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-14
<saiarcot895> Could someone nominate bug #1240600 for a Saucy SRU?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240600 in flightgear-data (Ubuntu) "package flightgear-data-base 2.10.0-2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/games/flightgear/Scenery/Terrain/w130n30/w123n37/59CA.btg.gz', which is also in package fgfs-scenery-base 2.6.0-1.1" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240600
<rbasak> saiarcot895: done
<saiarcot895> rbasak: thank you
<rbasak> saiarcot895: no, thank you for doing the work!
<saiarcot895> In an SRU, is there a standard format for incrementing the version number? Is the security team versioning followed?
<mitya57> saiarcot895: usually -XubuntuY becomes -XubuntuY.1, -XubuntuY.Z becomes -XubuntuY.(Z+1)
<mitya57> ... and -X becomes -Xubuntu0.1 :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-17
<TheLordOfTime> is there any way to pull apport logs to figure out where it filed a crash bug?  because Unity or xserver died and it gave me no information about what died, and it looked like it filed a crash bug based on the windows that popped up, but I'd love to see where that bug is located... if anywhere.
<Ampelbein> TheLordOfTime: If apport filed a bug it was under your user name on lp.
<Ampelbein> At least that's how I remember it working
<hjd> TheLordOfTime: Not sure how apport's workflow is organized, but have you checked under /var/crash whether the crash report is still there?
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein: not there.
<TheLordOfTime> hjd: one moment
<TheLordOfTime> hjd: i see two sets of items from today's crash...
<TheLordOfTime> hjd: two .crash files (xorg and compiz)
<TheLordOfTime> two .upload files
<TheLordOfTime> and two .uploaded files
<TheLordOfTime> not sure whether those got dumped to errors.u.c or whether one actually created a crash bug
<TheLordOfTime> (although in Precise i doubt it'll ever be fixed)
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein: that was my thought as well, but I looked and nothing shows up in my bugs list when I look at myself on LP
<TheLordOfTime> which i found strange :/
<TheLordOfTime> maybe it just uploaded to errors.u.c instead?
<hjd> TheLordOfTime: Hm, not sure about the .uploaded files. All I know is that the crash reports are stored there, and it is possible to manually submit them.
<hjd> It was never really clear to me when things would go to LP and when the would go to errors, though
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-10
<Abhijit> hello
<Abhijit> anyone plaease care to add libmpfr1ldbl to proper repo? it cant be installed via repo in 12.04? needs to download manually.
<Abhijit> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/libmpfr1ldbl/download
<Abhijit> is it safe to rm -rf /var/crash/* and rm /tmp/apport.* when i get No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<Abhijit> wrong channel.
<erle-> current proposed xserver-xorg-video-intel breaks suspend to RAM
<erle-> just saying
<erle-> don't release it, it will result in burnt laptops
<erle-> too busy to file a bug today
<erle-> macbook wakes up while lid closed
<balloons> ping bdmurray
<bdmurray> balloons: hi
<balloons> bdmurray, howdy. Can we talk for a second about scripts -- do you know if this is a script and how it's triggered? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parole/+bug/1389840/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389840 in parole (Ubuntu) "parole crashed with SIGSEGV in packspu_VBoxPackSetInjectID()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bdmurray> looking
<bdmurray> balloons: I'd guess its a script but think only penalvch can answer that
<balloons> bdmurray, ahh, k. I assume all the blessed scripts are done under a separate lp id.
<balloons> that's been my experience anyway. Regardless I'm asking as I know different triagers work differently. Sounds like it's something to talk to penalvch directly about then
<balloons> there's a question about the legitimacy of the bug being marked as invalid in these cases
<bdmurray> well, it isn't very useful without a retraced crash
<bdmurray> and it seems rather trivial to reproduce
<bdmurray> having said that I'd go look in the crash database for crashes like that Launchpad bug
<bdmurray> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=parole&period=week
<balloons> I believe the user was concerned about privacy in this case.. he wanted the bug public and not containing his data..
<balloons> But I agree..
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-11
<ragnarock> Hi guys ,I am facing some screen issues in my asus x550l 14.10.can I contact  to someone for support and fixing this thing
<attente_> hi, could i get a sponsor for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-gtk-module/+bug/1307657?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307657 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] UBUNTU_MENUPROXY should not be set in Xfce" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-12
<Malizor> Hi everyone, could someone nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem-plugin-arte/+bug/1368596 for Utopic, Trusty and Precise ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368596 in totem-plugin-arte (Ubuntu) "video URL extraction fails" [Undecided,Fix released]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-13
<Laibsch> Can I manipulate the status of bugs' release pockets?
<Laibsch> IOW, set all karmic bugs to wontfix
<Laibsch> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+bugs
<Laibsch> I want to do this with the e-mail API: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<teward> AIUI "Won't Fix" is a unique, controlled-access status...
<Laibsch> does that answer my question in any way?
<Laibsch> if it is relevant, I can set that status without any problem via the web interface
<teward> Laibsch: that's the first thing I was checking, yes.  :P
<Laibsch> then I do not understand the answer
<Laibsch> -v, please
 * teward never gave you a full answer
<Laibsch> are you playing games with me?
 * Laibsch is starting to get annoyed
<teward> no, i'm not sure of the answer, so i'm searching too
<teward> so patience, or wait for someone who knows the system better to answer (I asked #launchpad as well since they may know even more)
<Laibsch> bbl
<teward> well i haave an answer to Laibsch's initial question - thanks to cjwatson in #launchpad for it, because the documentation didn't show the functionality
<teward> going to put out a serious question: is there any reason the bugs listed at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+bugs should be left open, or can we mark them as "Won't Fix" if we have the rights to?
<penguin42> I don't see why they should remain open - obviously only the karmic part of bugs that have parts for multiple versions
<teward> correct
<penguin42> I'd be tempted to kill off the new and confirmed and see what's left
<teward> i've already made a huge list of commands to send to edit@bugs to close them all... I'mma redo it to target new and confirmed for now...
<teward> maybe triaged.
<teward> new confirmed and incomplete actually
<penguin42> yeh
<teward> hggdh: ^  (related to the PM I sent)
<teward> in case you want to loop in your opinion publicly :)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> they can be either invalid or wontfix, provided that a blurb is given asking to open a new bug on a supported release
<teward> heh.  a lot of these appear to be Fix Released for the main bug task...
<hggdh> so it would be a backport -- which will not happen. As such, safe to close wontfix.
<teward> mhm
<teward> i'm going to close the 6 karmic bugs against amsynth all at once as "Won't Fix", so lets see if I did this right... I'll add a form comment manually after... too bad there's no email interface for staging, then i would be able to test this a lot more thoroughly...
<teward> well, goody, it worked.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-16
<MichaelPetch> Is there someone here that may be able to help me in escalating a bug report (severe regression in Ubuntu 14.10) for the "gnubg" package. The bug in question is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnubg/+bug/1393105
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393105 in gnubg (Ubuntu) "GNUbg crashes shortly after starting game" [Undecided,New]
<teward> MichaelPetch: the solution is to wait - there's a substantial sponsorship queue - yours is in the queue but you have to wait.  http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ is the whole queue for sponsor-seeking things
<MichaelPetch> Thank you for the response
<MichaelPetch> I was unaware I could see the queue, thanks for the link.
<TheBlackRussian> this is ubuntu bug right
<TheBlackRussian> i may have a bug which i need help me?
<penguin42> TheBlackRussian: Ah hello again
<penguin42> TheBlackRussian: Have you reported it using ubuntu-bug yet?
<TheBlackRussian> they told to come here
<TheBlackRussian> ah penguin, we meet again
<penguin42> TheBlackRussian: You need to report the bug with ubuntu-bug
<TheBlackRussian> i did do that
<penguin42> ok, and what's the bug number?
<TheBlackRussian> Bug #1393205
<ubot5> bug 1393205 in Ubuntu "Intel q35 bug on Ubuntu 14.04 (Screen Artifacts)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393205
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> TheBlackRussian: OK, so I've flipped that to the right package, now do you have the upstream bug number that ali1234 found for it yesterday?
<penguin42> TheBlackRussian: The freedesktop.org bug ?
<TheBlackRussian> no
<penguin42> ok, lets see if I have it in my history
<penguin42> got it
<TheBlackRussian> oorah
<penguin42> TheBlackRussian: So I've flipped that bug to the right package and wired the freedesktop.org bug into it
<TheBlackRussian> so what do i do now
<teward> wait
<penguin42> TheBlackRussian: Did you ever try building the kernel like ali1234 was suggesting yesterday?
<TheBlackRussian> dont have a clue how to build a kernel nor what a kernel is
<penguin42> TheBlackRussian: OK, so then you need to wait; sorry we're not intel graphics devs
<TheBlackRussian> devs?
<penguin42> developers
<penguin42> we can help work bugs through here
<TheBlackRussian> :( so no intel guys here
<penguin42> TheBlackRussian: Probably not, if you're lucky one of the Intel guys will notice that bug and help, but they're are a lot of bugs
<TheBlackRussian> what are the chances a intel guy will notice, by that sentence i guess help is rare
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> but they do sometimes, I've had them comment on a few
<TheBlackRussian> :( by the time i get that help i be 100 years old i guess
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<wxl> hey folks need help with bug 1273524
<ubot5> bug 1273524 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "LXDE guest session shows error message "no session for pid <pid for lxsession>"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273524
<wxl> i'm not sure if lightdm's guest session or lxsession is to blame (or both)
<MichaelPetch> While I am here. This bug may be duplicated somewhere else(i didn't see it, sorry if it is a dup). It is related to mysql-workbench. Originally the bug was from 2013: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-workbench/+bug/1155571  and was changed to "fixed". Since then in the past week or so may people have reported *similar* issues (even appeared on Stack Overflow). Should a new bug be created? Or should this be re
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1155571 in mysql-workbench (Ubuntu) "Workbench not showing tables or query results in raring" [Undecided,Fix released]
<MichaelPetch> It is a medium priority issue IMHO (but it is affecting many people). The EER diagram editor basically becomes useless (see this bug on StackOverflow for an example: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26902391/the-eer-diagram-editor-is-not-displaying-column-data-and-other-information/26934118#26934118 )
<teward> MichaelPetch: it also is a Universe package - again, it's community supported
<teward> MichaelPetch: if as you say this is a regression and the prior bug is already fixed, you should create a new bug, making a note that this is Bug 1155571 but is still present - a "Fix Released" usually means it was fixed at one point, but if it's also found in a newer version of the package, it could be a regression
<ubot5> bug 1155571 in mysql-workbench (Ubuntu) "Workbench not showing tables or query results in raring" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155571
<teward> to that end, however, if it's in an older version, you might want to consider opening an SRU bug -
<teward> but it seems that this is a 'regression'
<MichaelPetch> Thanks that was me feeling on it. It definitely is a regression caused by a change with GLIB. Upstream seems to be aware of it and there was a patch (but no official source). I was tempted to create a new bug to ensure that it is captured in 14.10.
<MichaelPetch> I was wondering if I was maybe missing a bug in the system that already captured this problem before I duplicate the bug.
<teward> MichaelPetch: i guess I'll go poke the release team again - ultimately it's SRU-able, I believe, if you have a specific patch for it, but again, SRU decisions are up to the release team and the SRU team, not the bug control and triagers
<MichaelPetch> I think it is enough of a regression to get a fix. Although it doesn't prevent you from using the diagram editor it definitely limits one ability to use it for modifications (which many people do). I hadn't tried the patch yet (I probably should) to see if it works.
<MichaelPetch> Thanks for your input. Much appreciated
<teward> MichaelPetch: open a bug, make a note in it that its a regression, go test the patch, put the SRU template in, etc.
<teward> either way I'd open a bug for the regression - it looks like the glib changes are going to make quite a few regressions
<teward> don't expect expediency though - and also keep in mind 'criticality' of a bug is dependent on the bug importances in the triage guide - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20importances details the importance classifications we use
<teward> ultimately bug control members have to set the importance, but still
<teward> MichaelPetch: and I apologize for the late late response almost 3 hours later... side effect of being busy :P
<MichaelPetch> Agreed. I'm an upstream maintainer where a glib regression broke our product in 14.10 and I'm currently trying to get that going as an SRU. It was just coincidental that I happened to answer a StackOverflow that seems to be related to yet another glib regression. And I would probbaly expect there are many projects that may be broken(or partially) and it may not have been discovered.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-11-12
<spy6> hi there
<spy6> There is a bug in launchpad, I'd like to link against multiple upstream bug reports ... is that possible?
<spy6> anyway .. looks like launchpad can't connect to Linux Kernel Bug Tracker
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I just changed the title for my last bug report, as I have been able to find the origin of extra depends
<melodie> here it is:*
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1510709
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1510709 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "In Wily libgtk-3-common pulls in adwaita-icon-theme which in return pulls in ubuntu-mono" [Low,Confirmed]
<melodie> I would now be glad to be able to trace back where another theme comes from, which I have tried to get rid of since some time now, it's humanity-icon-theme
<melodie> in Vivid though
<melodie> more and more themes are forced by default which makes the distro editions bigger and bigger which is not an issue for hard drives but is an issue for many users where the bandwidth is not generous and also forces the users to have themes which they may not like
<melodie> hi again
<melodie> can that considered being a bug? http://pastebin.com/atTHk3Nd
<melodie> installing ubiquity-frontend-gtk is less worse
<melodie> than installing ubiquity
<cyphermox> melodie: it depends which frontend you want/need; plus you normally won't need to install ubiquity yourself
<melodie> hi cyphermox
<melodie> this isn't a good reason imo
<melodie> when someone needs to create a remix or a master ubiquity can be desired
<cyphermox> melodie: in which case you should specify exactly what frontend you want
<melodie> I solved it by installing ubiquity-frontend-gtk, but still, in Wily many packages aren't done as well as they could be
<cyphermox> what you're seeing this is pretty much just defaulting to the kde frontend, presumably because it shows up last in the list of packages
<melodie> are you intersted in having the packages as lean as possible in Ubuntu?
<melodie> interested*
<melodie> sorry :)
<cyphermox> sure, but this isn't this issue
<cyphermox> for example, try to install just ubiquity-frontend-kde, you'll most likely see precisely the exact same list of packages as in your pastebin.
<melodie> I start from a very small basis and spent today several hours just to struggle against unwanted depends, which makes me think I might dedicate next year to hunting that kind of thing in packages
<cyphermox> that would likely be quite a good way to learn a lot about how Ubuntu works
<cyphermox> melodie: what I'm saying is, normally it's more or less the right conclusion that you're getting to, except that ubiquity behaves this way because it depends on the virtual package ubiquity-frontend-$version, which is provided both by ubiquity-frontend-kde and ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<cyphermox> I think in this case you see all the kde packages being pulled in because ubiquity-frontend-kde is later in the alphabet, so apt-get will match *it* instead of ubiquity-frontend-gtk to satisfy the virtual package :)
<melodie> interesting
<melodie> K comes after G right?
<cyphermox> yes
<melodie> so it's reverse alphabet?
<cyphermox> oh, did i type it wrong?
<cyphermox> you're getting k precisely because k goes after g ;)
<melodie> so ubiquity pulls the latter?
<melodie> this is just to confirm I get it right
<cyphermox> yeah, that seems to be the case
<melodie> ok
<melodie> that would make sense, whereas is it logical or not is another thing
<melodie> what I am concerned with is that it is becoming more and more difficult to keep a low size on an iso
<melodie> which is a catastrophic issue considering the million downloads in the world
<melodie> which all need bandwidth and obviously... electricity!
<melodie> at the end, the following packages could be pointed as depends we could get out, gnome-icon-theme, adwaita-icon-theme, and ubuntu-mono
<melodie>  ttf-dejavu brings all these: "fonts-dejavu* fonts-dejavu-extra* ttf-dejavu* ttf-dejavu-core* ttf-dejavu-extra*"
<melodie> bbl
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-11-14
<puetzk> What is the appropriate way to report a bug 16.04 LTS installer ISO (but not the final system)? Specifically, syslinux bug #823459 (fixed in yakkety 3:6.03+dfsg-14) makes the boot prompt in isolinux not work, which breaks packer scripts trying to provide preseed arguments.
<ubot5`> bug 823459 in Checkbox "[suspend tests] Duplicated effort in *before_suspend tests" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823459
<puetzk> Not sure what package owns the ISO image per se
<puetzk> (The ubuntu changelog just cites the debian bug report at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=823459, there isn't anything separate in launchpad I could find)
<ubot5`> Debian bug 823459 in syslinux-common "ldlinux.c32 module only loads default label" [Important,Fixed]
<tarpman> puetzk: I think you want ubuntu-cdimage
<puetzk> Ok. I assumed I'd have to first open a bug in launchpad for the already-released (in yakkety) syslinux fix, so that it can be considered for xenial-updates, but I wasn't finding what name to use for the cdimage itself after that.
<puetzk> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-11-16
<RFleming> Greetings...
<RFleming> I've got a bug filing question.  It's a really stupid bug that has no impact at all and is purely cosmetic.  It's in debian-installer, and I want to make sure I should file it
<tdaitx> could someone please set the bug LP: #1642420 importance as whishlist?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1642420 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "Enable OpenJDK update through uscan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642420
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-11-20
<penguin42> does anyone know if there's a lp bug for https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1271100   - ff50 is pretty much unusable here
<ubot5`> Mozilla bug 1271100 in Graphics "Firefox-46 crashes with "ABORT: X_ShmAttach: BadAccess"" [Normal,Reopened]
